# Rutsu Yoshinoto



## Miss Fortune (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, the first one of these didn't go well, so on this one, im hopeing that a lot more people will reply. ok, here's the background info:
Rutsu Yoshinoto: demon inside her, squad doesn't know much of her, who clan dead by a certain someone, very protective over friends, been on squad seven since they first formed.
Ok! let's hope this goes better....

It's been three years since she's seen the village hidden in the leaves. she left with naruto and jiraiya to help with narutos training. and boy, that was pretty tough. she also worked on her own jutsu, and worked on controling that demon within her, Zangto-za. during the little 'expidition' she had to observe narutos behavior with the nine tails. a 'request' from granny tsunade. she frowned at the memory. 


> "You are going with naruto to help with his training correct?" rutsu nodded.
> "then i have a request i want you to fullfill. only you can do it, i don't trust jiraiya. I want you to observe narutos behavior, and his progress with the nin tail fox." tsunade said.
> "Aw! come on! im already having to survive with a pervert and a kuncklehead pervert in the making!!" rutsu complained. tsunade stood up, towering over her.
> "you will do it, or i will hunt you down and beat the shit out of you. Got It?" rutsu said yes quietly and ran out the door before tsunade could throw her out the window.


"HELLO!! KONOHA!! IT'S GREAT TO BE BACK!!" naruto shouted. rutsu looked up at him on the building. 
"OH SHUT UP!! THE WHOLE VILLAGE ALREADY KNEW YOU WERE HERE TWO MILES BACK!!!" rutsu shouted. naruto stuck his tounge out. she giggled. naruto grew up, maybe not maturely, but, in size. he towered over her by almost six inches. his outfit didn't really change, just the color, and he got a new headband, his old one fell to pieces. rutsu looked at jiraiya, who was beaming in the sun.
"hey, how much of the village heard him from two miles back?" rutsu questioned.
"oh, i think the whole town! HAHA!" jiraiya laughed. rustu chukled. she also changed, instead of her old let down hair do, she put it up in a ponytail like ankos, but she let some out and grew her bangs, they were just above her eyes. she got new shorts, and a new shirt. her shorts were the same as before, just this time black. her shirt was a jet black color with a red strips on the sleeves. she even let herself redo her ancient bag. she dyed it a new dark brown, and even added some extra pockets.
"well, let's see whos already-"
"naruto... t-this is!" kakashi was staring at a new perv book from naruto.
"oh, kakashi knows hes here.... and now has a new pervert book. thanks a lot naruto and jiraiya." rutsu looked at jiraiya, he backed away. rutsu smiled. she loved being the scary one!

hopefully, you guys will gut up and post some comments. i wish i wish upon a star!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 4, 2008)

ok.. this is the next part... and i would absolutly love it if someone replied!!

rutsu frowned. Could that be sakura? she grew up pretty fast. new outfit, it suited her well. she just shrugged. she was currently trying to get something in her head to get the face kakashi made when naruto gave him the book out of her head. naruto was talking to her, trying to compliment her on how she looked.
"you've hardly changed at all!" naruto said. rutsu smacked him in the head. sakura got a puzzled look.
"i didn't change?" sakura said. rutsu smacked naruto in the head again.
"idiot! you're supposed to say that she changed A LOT!!" rutsu yelled.naruto rubbed his head.
"STOP HITTING ME!!"" naruto yelled in his annoying voice. there was a poof of smoke near by. knonhamaru appeared.
"hey boss! i perfected the jutsu you taught me! watch!" konohamaru transformed into a naked lady in smoke. sakura blew the roof. naruto observed carefully, and jiraiya got a nosebleed. rutsu covered her eyes like they burned.
"how was  that?" knonhamaru had an excited voice. naruto rubbed his chin. then he got a serious look.
"konohamaru- chan, you need to stop using such useless jutsu and work on the ones that are really useful to you!" naruto said. rutsu stared at him. sakura looked at him in awe. 
_Naruto! you've matured so much! you must have gotten smarter, and i bet you have a new jutsu!_ sakura smiled.
"Behold! The ultimate pervy jutsu!!" naruto exclaimed. rutsu collapsed. 
_Your new pervy jutsu..?_ sakura punched him in the face.
"YOU IDIOT!! AND HERE I THOUGHT YOU ACTUALLY MATURED! CHA!! WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM!!!" sakura yelled while beating naruto up. rutsu watched.
"jesus christ.. she worse than tsunade.. oh well! GO SAKURA!! BEAT HIM TO A PULP!!!" rutsu cheered.
"uh? sakura? tone it down a little! you're scaring konohamaru!" kakashi pleaded.

that night, the three took the test they did when they graduated from the achademy.
"well, here we are again." naruto said.
"team 7 again.." rutsu said.
"but this time without sasuke." kakashi said.
"yeah..." sakura replied. kakashi looked up. everyone was sulking.
"i guess 'sasuke' i taboo..." kakashi observed. "well, lets get down to it!" kakashi pulled out two bells. everyone smiled.
"ready?" kakashi lifted his headband everyone was set.
"go!" kakashi disappeared. everyone scattered. rustu sat down. naruto was actually smarter than her this time.
"KAKAHI!! GET YOUR SORRY BUTT OUT HERE!! NOW!!!!!" rutsu yelled. sakura got a drop on her forehead. "what is she doing?" she whispered.
"rutsu! i thought you were smarter than this?" kakashi threw shuriken at her. she fell on her side, dodgeing them.
"get over here. NOW." rutsu ordereed.kakashi walked over and leaned down to her face.
"what?" rustu smashed him in the face with her foot.
"THAT'S FOR WAKING ME UP ALL THOSE TIMES I WAS SLEEPIN IN THE TREES LAST I WAS HERE!!!!!" she yelled. sakura was stunned, naruto thought it was tipical. 
"OW! rutsu! stop using brut force to get revenge!!" kakashi held his face. rutsu stood up.
"im done with that! now i can join naruto and sakura!" she smiled.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 5, 2008)

they finished the little 'test', they past easily, thanks to narutos surprisingly, smart idea, say the ending to kakashis new pervert book. 
"i can't believe that worked!" kakashi shook his head. rutsu went over and smacked him in the head.
"ow! would you stop hitting people in the head??!?!" kakashi yelled.
"ok, how bout HERE!" rutsu kicked kakashi in the balls.
"Never.. mind!! better on the head!" kakashi wheezed. 
"ok, let's go guys." she walked past sakura and naruto.
"but what about kakashi sensei?" sakura asked.
"oh, he has... a little problem...." rutsu whislted. the other two turned around, kakashi was holding his balls and in the fetail position.
"you didn't.." naruto said.
"PLEASE say you didn't.." sakura replied.
"oh, i did, and i did it good!" rutsu winked. sakura and naruto sighed.
"well, at least she still knows how to make things funny!" sakura said. naruto nodded.
"yeah, somehow..."

the next week, the group was already assigned on a mission, there was something bad going down in the sand village. gaara was kidnapped by the akatsuki for the shukaku sand spirit.
"WHAT?!?!" naruto slammed his hands on tsunades desk.
"HE'S BEEN KIDNAPPED?!?!?" naruto screamed. tsunade stood up.
"yes, he has! this is a very important mission naruto! SO DON'T SCREW IT UP!! You're only lucky you're going on this mission, you're to only genin out of the nine 'rookies' left!" she snapped. naruto paused.
"huh? WHAT??? I'M ONLY A GENIN??? WHAT ABOUT RUTSU?!?!" he pionted at her.
"she's a chunin right when she stepped into the village after you returned. it's an immedeate promotion. it was posted poned from the chunin exams." she explained.
"WHAT??? Oh, forget it! LET'S GO GET GAARA!!" naruto ran out of the office. sakura followed, along with rutsu. tsunade sighed.
"i didn't even get to tell them their new leader for teh mission, and the extra one to replace sasuke." tsunade shrugged. 
"oh well! their loss!" shizune stood in front of her.
"you ARE going to tell them though, RIGHT?" she said in a demanding voice. tsunade pouted.
"i hate it when you do that!" tsunade complianed.

rutsu wondered how gaara was doing right now. 
"gaara.... he's.. kidnapped? impossible..." she thought back to the chunin exams, every battle she fought, at the end, she looked up at him. she had a little crush on him since squad 7 first met his team. she couldn't resist such a look. his red hair, deathly look, and his past, it was so much like her own! the closest one. now, he was kazekage, naruto knew, and was happy. he was a caring man, who would sacrifice himself for the village. that's most likely how they got gaara.
_Those dirty! when i get my hands on them, THEY ARE DEAD._ rutsus eyes flared. she cared for gaara, she never wanted anything to happen to him. during the fight against kimmimaro, she got to meet him as well. the two were alike. kimmimaro attacked her..


> "me? im rutsu. and if you don't mind, don't interrupt our conversation." rutsu glared at kimmimaro. he glared back.
> "this is my fight, AND MY FIGHT ALONE!!" kimmimaro charged at rutsu. gaara's sand couldn't catch him, and lee couldn't do a thing. but he didn't hit her, she hit him. in a second, they were in a lock. rutsus foot against his jaw, her hand grasping his fist, balancing on one hand, her other foot was at his stomach.
> "now now, don't be hasty.. you want to know what happens if you're hasty?" kimmimaros eyes widened.
> "THIS!" rutsu flung kimmimaro up and slammed him in the side. he flew back. gaara was amazed, lee was in shock.
> "well, thanks for telling me where naruto went lee. see you guys later, don't get killed." rutsu left.


seh remembered that clearly. she could never forget, every mission that was to help the sand, she demanded to be on. she wanted to help gaara. she would never, ever let anyone hurt him, without her beating the shit out of them.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

that afternoon, the team got a message from a hawk with tsunades handwriting on it. she was obviouly mad. it had big letters on it:
*MEET AT THE ACHADEMY BACK DOOR TO MEET YOUR TEAM MATES AND LEADER. AND NARUTO!! DON'T DO ANYTHING STUPID!!!* somehow, the team knew this wasn't going to end well. they got some of their belongings and went to the back of the achademy. there was kakashi, reading his book.
"AAHHH!!! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!! YOUR EARLY???" rutsu  pointed at kakashi.
"oh! hello you guys! you came on time." kakashi put his book away quickly.
"that's right, you better put it away..." rutsu glared at him.
"so, kakashi sensei, you should have more information than us on the matter, what are the details of Gaara- samas kidnappers?" sakura asked.
"well, for one, the are both akatsuki. one specializes in some sort of clay explosions and the other is sort of large and sort. they are both male. the one that attacked gaara, had blonde hair and a mechanical device covering one eye. they both are very powerful. the fatter one was attacked by konkuro, but won by a landslide. he is know poisened and is now in the hospital with only three days to live. this is very critical, we need to get there in about two days, so we are going as soon as we're done here."
"what? konkuro? LOST??" naruto was amazed.
"yes naruto. he lost, it's no surprise either. what was the weapon of the fatter one kakashi?" rutsu questioned.
"well, from what konkuro said, it was only some sort of tail with sharp edges and dripping in poisen. it came out of his cloak and the poisen is very leathal as well. one scratch, you're dead in three days." kakashi said.
"and the blonde, what are the other details on him??" rutsu was glaring at the ground, her hands were bleeding at this pint from clutching so hard.
"well..." kakashi saw worry in her eyes,"he would shape shift it into different animal shapes, he fought on a flying clay bird. it, literally, ate gaara and carried him away from the village." kakashi said. naruto growled, sakura was completly worried and almost in tears. but rutsu, her hands were a bloody mess, her face was red and she looked as though she was on the edge of crying.
"now, lets get going to the sand village to help get gaara back." kakashi announced carefully. rutsu stared at him. this time, she froze up. she almost forgot that gaara was in trouble. it was because she convinced herself that gaara was invincible and that nothing would ever happen to him.
"right.." rutsu followed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 6, 2008)

Me's been really buisy...me's have almost no time to come on...more and more hw...this is my sancuary...more...more....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

well, here it is.... enjoy snake- sama.

the squad had fianally set off, they picked up temari on the way. she was walking home. she didn't know her brother was kidnapped. she was going almost twice as fast as the group, naruto was ahead by a few meters of temari, and rutsu, she couldn't even been seen. she was eager to get to gaara. she was about one mile away. her eyes were full of hate for the akatsuki, and hope for gaara is still alive.
"Rutsu, how far away is suna from where you are at?" kakashi asked through the earphones.
"about ten. the desert is currently in front of me, ill keep going." rutsu said. she lept out of the forest and ran out on the sand. her speed was quite fast. she saw a group up ahead. she called kakashi again.
"there's a group of sand ninja up in front of me, it seems they've been waiting for us." she said.
"stay where you are, we're coming." 

the new group was in the sand hospital, konkuro had been poisened with a deadly poisen that would kill him in a few hours. sakura was working on a remedy for poisen. she asked rutsu to find something in her bag that would dull the poisen for about an hour. rutsu was currently injecting it into konkuro, he had a high fever, and he was in crucial pain.
"just hold still, this should dull the poisen and ease your pain." rutsu said calmly. she had to inject it to his neck artery. so she held him down and gave him the shot as quickly as possible. naruto was eager to set off, temari was getting impatient.
"alright! i got it!!" sakura came rushing in with some liquid in a large bowl. everyone was relieved.
"Chiyo- sama is now coming to supervise this." a medical ninja announced.
"what? she never comes down in the village." temari muttered. an old woman came in. she looked about eighty or so, her clothes were simple sand civilian clothes. she looked over at kakashi.
"YOU!! KONOHA WHITE FANG!!!" 
"wha? no.. THAT'S NOT ME!!" kakashi held up his hands.
"YOU KILLED MY SON!!" chiyo charged at kakashi. an old man caught her at the last second.
"That's not the white fang! he died years ago!!!! Look at him!!" he yelled. chiyo looked kakashi over. she changed her mind.
"yeah, i guess so." she saw sakura. "who the heck are you?" 
"im sakura haruno, student of the current lady hokage, Tsunade- sensei." sakura explained.
"oh! that slug, tempermental princess? she seems to have come along." chiyo watched as sakura put the antidote in konkuro and pulled out liquid with the poisen in it. 
_she certainly must have trained under that slug princess. looks just like her with her determination._ rutsu came over, konkuros strength was too much for the sand medical nin. she held down his shoulders. the others held down his legs and arms. naruto was in awe at sakuras ability.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 6, 2008)

i know it is... hopefully the other people looking at this REPLY!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 7, 2008)

okay, here's todays little chapter. REPLY DAMMIT!!!

after a few minutes, konkuro was all better, he got some details on the puppet mans abilities to the leaf nin. he even showed kakashi the scrap of cloth he managed to ripe off.
"that- that marking!" chiyo was stunned at the symbol.
"the scorpian, and its red!" kakashi didn't what she was talking about.
"uh, could you explain please?" sakura asked.
"that's, that's sasori of the red sand's symbol!" konkuro gasped and sweated a little..
"no wonder i lost so badly.."
"what? who is he?" naruto asked.
"that sasori, he used to be the greatest puppet type jutsu user in the sand, he left over twenty years ago, no one has heard of him since. we still use his puppets, mine are of his manufactoring." konkuro explained.
"i don't believe it! he- he's in the akatsuki? sasori...?" chiyo was stunned.
"what seems to be the problem chiyo- baasama?" naruto asked.
"sasori.... he is.... my grandson."
"WHAT?!?!" everyone was shocked.
"KAKASHI SAMA!!" a sand nin ran in.
"hmm?" 
"We have reports of lord kazekages whereabouts!" the man talked to kakashi.
"right." kakashi was completly serious.
"and lady hokage sent a backup team, they should arrive at the point in about a day from now. their leader is Maito Gai." he said. 
"oh great...!" kakashi sighed.
"she just had to send them didn't she? i don't mind the squad! but COME ON!! GAI?!?!" sakura complained. rutsu stormed out of the room, and headed for the village exit.
"RUTSU!! WHERE ARE YOU GOING?!??" naurto called out from the sand entrance.
"im going to find gaara...... kun." rutsu said.
"AT LEAST WAIT FOR US!! CHIYO-SAMA IS COMING WITH US!!" kakashi called out.
"HURRY UP!!" rutsu yelled in a thretening tone. everyone didn't know what was up with her. they quickly ran out to her, chiyo was faster than she looked.
"so, where will we make camp?" naruto asked.
"whe-"
"when the sky is completly black and you can see the stars clearly." rutsu commanded. kakashi looked at her.
"what? you're going to make me, a little old lady walked sooo much?" chiyou complained.
"then ill carry the entire way." rutsu didn't look at them. her eyes were looking straight ahead, she only had eyes, for Gaara.

NOW REPLY DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 7, 2008)

Dun, dun, dun!!!! I know this next chapters will be sad for thee to write, so I can provide you w/ the pluses in the future. Right now, me's verrrrryyy*yawns* sleepy. g'night.


----------



## southdakotaboy (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry for not posting sooner I know how it feels to not get any replies about your stories.
Anyway seems to be going well. I just sat down and read the whole thing in one shot so it was alittle long for my tastes. I tend to like short stories, but this is good. The only thing I would suggest would be to work on capitalization alittle more as it would make it alittle easier on the eyes to read.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah, i have props with the caps.  its a little typo that's stuck to me!
@shibo: ... it will be hard!! *sniffle* me try and forget all about it after mes done.. SO SAD!!! AHAH!!! *cries* 
ok.. next chappy... *sniff*


That night, the team finally made camp, but Rutsu didn't get on wink of it. she stood all night on one branch of a tree in the direction of their destination. chiyo kept looking at her, worried she might fall asleep and fall. Kakashi calmed her down.
"she always does that, it's not much of a surprise. she is... like Gaara in many ways.." kakashi looked up at her. Chiyo lowered her gaze.
"Gaara, the sands weapon. Our sand jinchuuriki. Why does naruto try so hard? i know of Rutsu, but naruto..?" Chiyo asked.
"well, gaara is the one who is, literally, exactly like him. Maybe his past was a little different, but, naruto was shunned in the leaf village as well, like Gaara. You see, if no one would have approached Naruto as a friend, him and Gaara would probably be exactly alike. Plus, a Jinchuuriki is always close to another one." Chiyo was surprised.
"You mean naruto is.. a jinchuuriki?" she didn't believe it.
"oh yes, his little demon is the nine tailed fox." kakashi explained. Chiyo stared at the sleeping Naruto.
"he.. him?"
"Kakashi!" Chiyo and kakashi were disturbed.
"Get everyone up, the sun is rising. Let's get out of here in ten minutes." rutsu called down.
"alright! you might want to give naruto a little extra." kakashi got up and shook sakura slightly awake. He had to literally punch Naruto just to wake him up.
In a few minutes, everyone was ready to go.

Team Gai was already at the meeting point. Neji, Rock Lee, And TenTen were all waiting behind Maito Gai.
"you're late.. kakashi." he said in his cool man voice.
"sorry, we had a little hold up on the way."
"you're not talking about me are you kakashi?" chiyo asked in her pathetic voice.
"now, there are four seals to this thing. I checked with my byakugan, kakashi- sensei." neji said.
"hmm.... Gai? would your team like to remove the seals?" he asked.
"of course! if we split like this, there might be some extra trouble we can challenge ourselves with, right Lee!"
"YES SIR!!" Lee gave his little salute. he waved at naruto. naruto smiled a little.
"oh great! they're at it again!" tenten sighed. they split up to the points where the seals were. they talked through headphones. 
"At the count of three, remove the seals at the same time! 1! 2! 3!!" kakashi ordered. a little wave of chakra disconected from the center one on the stone.
"now, sakura, if you please!" kakashi asked politely. sakura summed up her strength and slammed her fist into the stone. first there was a crack. sakura lept away, and the stone came tumbling down.
"well well well! It seems you guys are me clever than the sand Jinchuuriki! un." a young voice spoke out. the team landed on the stones from the broken cave.
"well master sasori, ill take the body, and lure the nine tails out of here, you can play with the rest, un." A young blonde man was standing next to a fatter shorter person.
"deidara, don't take too long. you know how much i hate waiting." sasori said.
"oh! you take your time! im going to present my art and see what art these amitures have, un!" deidara was standing on a clay bird. Gaara's hand was sticking out of it's mouth. naruto's chakra flared. his eyes turned red.
"Give Gaara BACK!!" he growled. kakashi held his shoulder. Naruto looked at him.
"don't get too excited, it's only what they want. besides, you're not the only one who wants to save Gaara like you do.." he pointed at Rutsu. Her hands were bleeding heavily, her eyes wide and tearing up, they were a dark red tinted color. She was biting her lip trying to surpress the feelings.. and her demon. Her mouth was full of blood. Deidara and Sasori were looking intersested in her behavior.
"Kukuku! Looks like the other one is here too master sasori! this is my lucky day, un!!" deidara exclaimed.
"no, you're not taking both. This is a chance to test the two who want to join." Sasori spoke in his low, harsh voice. 
"alright! HEY! MIZURI! YIRUCHI! GET OUT HERE, UN!!" deidara called behind him. Two men came out. they were about Deidaras age. 
"yes master deidara?" they both said in unison.
"take care of the Girl right there, don't kill her though, she's one of them, un." deidara oredered. They looked at Rutsu and grinned.
"No problem." they walked to their masters sides. 
The fight was to begin.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 8, 2008)

Akatsuki's evil....they killed Gaara-kun....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

*sniff* i hate that! i hate it sooo much! i don't like it! they kill gaara-kun, and yet, sasori and deidara-sensei are in the akatsuki! i don't want to think about it at all!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow! this is going to be hard for me to write... here goes... eee... 

deidara's bird rose up,  flapping its wings, gaara's hand swung around. narutos chakra flared. Rutsu's veins on her neck stood out. her blood lose was increasing.
"well, ill leave those other people for you, master sasori, un. ill get the nine tails! un!" deidara flew out of the cave hole above them. naruto raced after him. kakashi followed, sharingan already revealed. Rutsu took a step that way, the two men lept in front of her.
"no! you go this way!" they both kicked her back. sakura and chiyo were to face off with sasori. 

the fights were brutal. sakura was being used for chiyo to attack sasori. his tail was even too much for them to work seperatly. rutsu, on the other hand, was being beaten.
"come on! you're a jinchuuriki and you can't even blocked one attack?" Mizuri taunted. Yiruchi punched in the stomach.
"you can't even stand up! pathetic!" they both slammed their feet into her stomach. a hole was created in the wall. she was thrown out of it. she didn't attack because she didn't want to.
"COME ON!! GIVE US A FIGHT!!" mizuri yelled.
"Don't you want to see your _teamates_ again? HMM??" 
"or maybe you would rather die first so you don't have to see them suffer!" yiruchi kicked her. rutsu caught that kick. she held it with crusing force.
"Do you know what it's like.... to see the blood.. of the ones you care for the most.... on YOUR hands?" rutsu muttered in a thretening tone. they were stunned.
"SHUT UP YOU SLUT!!" mizuri stabbed at her with a kunai.
"i don't think you understand.." rustu caught his arm. "I'm asking you... do you know what it's like?" the two didn't say a thing.
"alright, then maybe a different question will be answered." she stood up,"Have you ever seen your own heart?" she said in a growl.she looked at them straight in the eyes. they gasped. her eyes had turned completly emotionless, cold abyess' just staring into their sould. her hands were claws, and on her face, where marks of her demon. black streaks. they were desighed to look like a scaled look, but it really made her look like a demon of hell.
"i guess you haven't..." she let go of them. they jumped back. 
"you.. i can see why they want you so badly!" mizuri chuckled.
"we are an imbeatable pair, you will lose!" they both yelled.
"NINJA ART!! TWIN SERPHANT YEILD!!!!!" they both quickly transformed into snakes and they surrounding area was complaetly black. rutsu stared into the abyss.
"you are going to experience PAIN!!!" they both came out of nowhere and bite her, their venom dripped out of the wounds. rutsu looked down. her eyes were changeing again. in that abyss, she saw a vision of herself long ago, when her clan,had been killed.
"AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" rutsu roared out in rage and torment.
"what?"
"this chakra!" the snakes let go and transformed back into Mizuri and Yiruchi.
"what's happening??" the cave behind them collapsed.
"MASTER SASORI!!" they looked behind them, sasori was in his regular form now. red hair, twenty years young and had blades coming out of his back. they turned their heads back to Rutsu.
"AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!" Rutsu was in pain to the heart. chakra exploded out of her skin. her hari turned compltly black, her eyes blood red sheilds. she crouched down. her stance was that of a beast in hunt of it's prey.
"*DO YOU WANT TO SEE YOUR OWN HEARTS??? WELL!! DO YOU?! AAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!*" Rutsu charged at light speed to them, appering in fornt of them, she plunged her claws into their hearts, the flesh around it burning away.
"aa.. ah.. AAA..AHH!!!!" they both studdered out. she ripped her claws out to reveal two still barely beating hearts. blood was pouring all over the place.
"*IF YOU EVER TALK OF GAARA-KUN OR MY TEAMATES, I'LL MAKE YOUR SOULS SUFFER!! EVEN IN THE AFTERLIFE!!!!!*" Rutsu crushed their hearts, blood splattered on their faces, it sizzled away on rutsu's red chakra. they collapsed. rutsu bite her hand, trying to regain self control.
After twenty minutes, rutsu had come back to normal. the fight with sasori was over, sakura and Chiyo headed towards where kakashi and naruto were. Chiyo was on the end of her rope, going to die soon. 
rutsu rushed to see Gaara once more.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 9, 2008)

Whoa...Rutsu...she's...beast...utterly...beast...but...I'm scared...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

aww. it's ok. rutsu i controled! you remember what i said earlier right? she trained to control the demon!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

the story continues...

They finally got to a good meeting point. Gaara was recovered, unfortunatly, deidara was gone. he only lost an arm. 
"g-gaara!!" naruto shook him. sakura pushed him aside. her eyes widened.
"n....no... heart... beat." she teared up. naruto came back to Gaara's side. 
"no! GAARA!!!!" naruto yelled in emotional lose. sand ninja appered, temari and konkuro leading them.
"Is Gaara alright? where is he?" temari was worried.konkuro looked at Gaara's lifeless body.his face turned into a greaving look.
"G-Gaara... Gaara!" konkuro turned away. temari cried. rutsu fell to Gaaras side.
"gaara, please, please get up! you can't be dead, i just can't accept it!" she whispered into his ear. she also started to tear up. sakura stood back. kakashi had a sincere look in his eyes. Chiyo limped over to Gaara's corpse.
"I, I can revive him. just move." she gasped out. She placed her hands over Gaara's heart. Green chakra formed around her hands. Naruto was in awe. Rutsu scouted back a little. The green chakra was wearing down. Chiyo started to pant.
"i, i don't have enough chakra." she breathed out. naruto kneeled across from her.
"Use my chakra." he said. his face was serious.
"Put you hands over mine and let chakra flow out of them. The green chakra overwelmed Chiyo. After a few minutes, Chiyo released the jutsu. sakura caught her in her arms.
Gaara's eyes moved a little. He breathed in a few shallow breaths.
_Where am I? is that, my hand? Gaara looked at his hand. It is.. Who is that? that's.. that's me.. i look so, lonely. if i hadn't met him, i would have been.... A younger Gaara appears, he's crying.
I would be like that.. but he, he showed me. i don't think i deserve to be here.. i'm
_Gaara!
_What? who's voice? A young Gaara looks up to see naruto smiling at him. The younger Gaara looks forward to see someone in the distance, he can't see who it is. The person's hair is waving in a breeze, assuming it's a girl. she reached her hand forward to Gaara, he can feel her touch his face, but still can't..._
"Gaara!" rutsu said. she was leaning over him. Gaara opened his eyes. Naruto smiled. Rutsu was completly relevied. she let out one single tear. Gaara sat up. Naruto supported him.
"w-where am.. i?" Gaara asked with a bewildered look. Rutsu gripped his hand. He looked around to see Almost all of the sand ninja around him, they all looked worried.
"Wha... What happened?" Gaara asked.
"Chiyo- baasama got you back! she's over there, she's taking a nap now though." naruto pointed over at sakura. sakura made a sad face.
"naruto, chiyo isn't asleep, she's dead." kakashi explained. naruto was thrown back by this. Gaara stood up, being supported by Rutsu.
"everyone, bow your heads in respect for Grandma Chiyo." Everyone was happy to hear their kazekages voice. they bowed their heads and said prayers for chiyo. 

THANK GOD THAT'S OVER!! AH! I HATE THE TIME GAARA-
KUN.... EE!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 10, 2008)

okay, heres another part....

The team were outside of the Suna entrance. they were saying their goodbyes. naruto was standing in front of Gaara. 
"well, Gaara, take care of yourself, don't get into any more trouble."
"yes, thank you naruto, you and your fellow squad members saved me." gaara replied. they stood there for a while. Gaara held out his hand. Naruto hesistated. He thought of all the times him and Gaara were working together, and back to the chunin exams. sand gently took Narutos hand and placed it in Gaara's. they both grinned. they shook hands. then They let go. Rutsu looked at Gaara. she didn't want to leave him, not now.
"Goodbye gaara." she called over. Gaara looked over, he nodded his head. Rutsu blushed a little and bowed to him. Gai had to carry kakashi.
"MaN! this is going to be tireing. OH!! i have an idea!!" he flung kakashi in the air and flipped his backpack around to his front. kakashi landed on his back.
"OH god!" tenten sighed. neji shook his head. lee tried to imitate this.
"I SEE! neji."
"no."
"ALRIGHT! lee, if you can beat me to konoha, then its free dinner on me! if not, 200 laps!"
"gai! please d-DON't!!!" gai ran offf. lee followed.
"well, they're going to be tired after that!" tenten said. sakura and naruto set off behind them. rutsu took one last look at suna, she wished she could stay.
_Gaara, ever since, ive seen you. at the chunin exams, i felt your sadness. i felt your pain. i knew you were the closest person, who ever experienced the pain i did. i wanted to get closer to you, i see, that during the fight i've gone through, i'm not ready to even approach you. I still can't get over you getting hurt, or kidnapped. im still, to weak against it, i need to strengthen my will and contious. i hope i can do it soon._ she walked away.

I know, it's all gusshy, but hey! better then sakura making out with kakashi... EWW!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 10, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

uh, thank you!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

ok, next one!!


they returned to konoha, rested up. kakashi was in the hospital for a while, again. so sakura went back to training and naruto went back to some training, and mostly ramen eating. rutsu decided to go outside to village limits and practice in the forest. it had been about a month since the suna incident. now, they were to go on another mission delivered by jiraiya.

"You three are to report to the library entrance tomarrow at noon SHARP. you'll meet your new sensei and you'll get to meet your new teamate. Naruto, i expect you to treat him nicely." tsunade ordered.
"oh! why do you always suspect me?!?" 
"just get out of my sight." she turned away.
"WHY YO-"
"come on naruto! sory lady tsunade!" sakura dragged him out of the room.
_don't you DARE get me in trouble you idiot! she's mean when she's mad!!_ rutsu calmly walked towards the door.
"Hold it!" tsunade yelled. rutsu stopped.
"i heard a little story that you had some trouble on the gaara retrevial mission, specificly you."
"who told you?" rutsu glared.
"a little birdy from a friend." tsunade replied.
"damn anbu..." rutsu muttered.
"you had a little incident with the demon didn't you? i thought you had it controled!" tsunade slammed her hands on the desk.
"you know that thing is more dangerous than the nine tails! why didn't you control it like you promised?!?!" tsunade screamed.
"I had some trouble with that mission that came all of a sudden. it's not really my fault." rutsu looked away.
"... oh. i see.... so... you are like naruto after all.. you care about gaara.." tsunade said.
"......" rutsu looked at the floor.
"hmmm.... maybe i shouldn't send you on missions with naru-"
"NO!" rutsu yelled out. tsunade looked up.
"You don't get it tsunade, it's not because of.. of that reason, it's just something else! and you can't seperate me and naruto, even if you send that on anbu with him, naruto is still too strong. I have to be at least within a fifty mile raius of naruto now, he's too out of control, ever since sasuke's gone!" rutsu defended herself. tsunade thought this over. 
"very well, don't let naruto outside of your fifty mile radius. if you are unable to go, at least send a clone with him. Understood?" rutsu nodded.
"good. now leave." tsunade oredered. rutsu quickly left the room.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

naruto walked down the street to find shikamaru leaning against a wall, almost asleep.
"YO! SHIKAMARU!!!" shikamaru almost fell over at the sound of naruto's voice.
"ah! dommit naruto! i was enjoying a nap!" naruto shrugged.
"so, how have you been doing?" naruto asked.
"yeah yeah, im fine. i heard you did well with gettin gaara back. im just waiting for choji with my lunch here. in fact, there he is now." shikamaru looked behind naruto. choji came walking down the street stuffing his face and carrying a lunch box. he had a red samuri outfit on.
"hey shikamaru, here's your lunch. hey naruto! heard you were back. great to see you!" choji said.
"yeah choji! great to see you too! i see you're still as fat as ever!" naruto said it. shikamaru pusled him down on the ground, choji did body expansion jutsu and crushed two beasts of ink in the hands.
"what was that?" naruto yelled. there was a boy sitting on a rooftop away from them, he got out a scroll and a brush. he focused his chakra and more beats came out.
"YOU!!" naruto was about to charge.
"NARUTO! get back here! i got a plan, just do what i say!" shikamaru pulled naruto back. choji got rid of some, shikamaru used his shadow and peirced the beasts. his shadow stucck to the boy. naruto charged up to the guy. shikamaru immediatly let go of the shadow just before naruto got there. the boy blocked narutos kunai with a small sword.
"hello!" he said in a small smile.
"YOU! Why did you just attack us?!? what's your problem!??!" naruto yelled.
"just testing you! your one friend seems to like my beasts a lot." he looked over to his right. naruto did the same. rutsu was riding one of the ink beasts and cheering.
"YAY!! WHOOOO HOO!!! THIS IS GREAT!! HEY NARUTO!! YOU'VE GOT TO TRY THIS!! YEAHHH!!!!" rutsu drove the beast towards naruto.
"well, im sorry, our little visit has to be cut short! see you soon!" the boy disappeared along with the beast. rutsu fell on her butt.
"AWW! i was having fun!!!" shikamaru shook his head.
"how did you enjoy riding that thing?" choji asked.
"It's like riding a bull! so fun!" rutsu cheered. shikamaru shook his head again.
"the things you enjoy are soo odd. it's such a drag!" shikamaru said. a hawk flew overhead.
"oh! naruto, we have to go." she got up and pulled naruto along.
"let's go!!" 
"HEY!!"

they met at the library. sakura was already there. so was a boy.
"YOU!!!!!! IT'S YOU!! YOU'RE THE ONE WHO ATTACKED ME!!!!" naruto charged at him. sakura caught him on the collar.
"Calm down naruto! this is our new teamate!" she hit him on the head.
"GRR!!!! you got a lot of nerve.." naruto mumbled. 
"im sai! nice to see you again naruto! you must be sakura! the way you act and.." sai turned towards sakura," and how ugly you look!" sai kept smiling. 
"YOu!!!!!!!!" sakura charged at sai. rutsu caught both by the collar.
"now now! don't kill each other!" a voice called out. a man appeared.
"hello! im Yamato, you new captain for team kakashi!" he smiled. rutsu stopped.
"oh! hello! im rutsu!" she smiled.
"at least there's one i can depend on not to try and kill someon-"
"HEY!! DON'T BITE ME!!!!" rutsu slammed narutos face into the steps.
"uh..." yamato stepped back. sakura scouted away. naruto had a nosebleed.
"ow!!" 
"DON'T YOU EVER BITE ME AGAIN YOU HEAR!?!??! FUCK NO!! ILL KILL YOU!!!" rutus kicked naruto.
"uh! before we kill each other here, lets head off!" yamato smiled, trying to clear the situation up a little.


----------



## God (Apr 12, 2008)

wow thats pretty interesting. i like the storyline.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you so much!! your my first different replier! reps!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

sai wasn't one to like at all, he kept giving everyone his fake smile and throwing insults at sakura, naruto and rutsu. he kept saying naruto doesn't have a penis! 
"sai, why do you keep saying that naruto doesn't have a penis?" rutsu asked out loud after sakura nailed him right on the face. sai looked at her.
"well you seem to be too curious for you own stupid good, so ill tell you. it's because naruto- chan always acts like a woman!" sai smiled again. naruto charged at sai again, sakura didn't do a thing to stop him. rutsu just raised a foot and smashed it in his face. yamato sighed.
"uh guys, in a few miles, we'll be nearing the heaven and earth bridge, i need sakura to tell me what sasori sounded like and looked like." yamato walked to the side with sakura.
"ok, now, i need you to hold this picture." sakura held on a picture yamato gave her. he transformed flawlessly into sasori.
"how does he sound like, ill say different pitches until i get it." yamato made different sounds.
"no, his voice is much deeper and much rougher." sakura said. yamato quickly dropped his voice down and made it scratchy.
"there! that's it." sakura said. yamato nodded. they went back over to naruto, sai, and rutsu. they found that naruto was still trying to kill sai and rutsu had a hand in his face. then naruto bite her hand.
"OW!! YOU LITTLE ASSHOLE!!!!!" rutsu started beating the hell out of naruto. she kicked him in the face, in the nuts, stomach, and it was a cycle just like that over and over and over agian. 
"RUTSU!!! STOP!!!!" yamato tried out the transformation technique and stretched out his tail to pull naruto and rutsu apart.
"I WILL KILL YOU!!!" rutsu was being held in the air by yamatos tail and naruto was in the fetal position clutching his balls, nose bleeding and his stomach a mess.
"uh.. rutsu, i think you almost killed him!" sakura checked naruto.
"THAT LITTLE BASTARD BIT ME!!! HE BIT ME!!!!" rutsu was pissed off.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 13, 2008)

Too...many...chapters...soo...funny...when rutsu...beat naruto to a little piece of...crap...:rofl


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 13, 2008)

oh thank you! that was out of my own need to punch naruto. so, i am lik, TAKE THAT! and im happy!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

ok, next one...

Yamato was trying his best to cheer the team up and stop them from hitting each other.
"now, listen, we're almost at the bridge, i want all of you to be quiet, and don't kill each other!" yamato said in his deep voice. rutsu kicked naruto in the shin. 
"STOP IT!" yamato bellowed.
"our mission is to meet this spy of sasoris that had infiltrated orochimarus hideout, hopefully this tip off from sasori will be true and will help with getting sasuke back." yamato ordered.
"now, when i give you the signal, you come out and restrain the spy." everyone nodded. rutsu was still pissed at naruto.
"split!" yamato ordered. the four ran into the woods and hid. yamato stepped out onto the bridge where the spy was waiting.
"master sasori, i would like this to be very quick, i don't know how long it will be for lord orochimaru to come here, if i get caught, i might get killed." the spy said.
"remove your hood first, it's bothering me." yamato ordered in his fake voice.
"of course." the spy removed his hood.
_It's.. kabuto?!?_ naruto thougth in vain.
"now, tell me all you have found out." yamato said.
"well, orochimaru is currently trying to rebuild..." kabuto explained all he found.

"very good." yamato said.
"now, master sasori, id like to take what you promised me last time." kabuto held out his hand.
"oh.. yes... hm?" yamato pulled out a kunai. kabuto jumped away.
"kukuku... kabuto... you sneeky little snake." orochimaru appeared behind where kabuto once stood.
"come now, don't be like that!" orochimaru said. kabuto glared at him. then slashed his hand at yamato.
"GU!!" yamato dispersed the jutsu. he jumped backwards.
"so... why don't you call out your little underlings back there eh?" orochimaru cooed. yamato gave the signal for the four to come out. naruto was in front, his red chakra flowing freely. he was extremly stressed out. 
"OH! we meet again, naruto." orochimaru said. kabuto chuckled.
"this should be fun ah lord orochimaru?" he said.
"shut up! give sasuke back!!" naruto yelled. 
"oh, we don't just give things back. you have to earn them, naruto. kukuku..." orochimaru was teaseing naruto, trying to get him to break.
"GGRR!!!" naruto sprouted one tail, then quickly to two.
" oh no! rutsu! Restrain him!!" yamato quickly ordered. rutsu quickly lept behind naruto and wrapped her arms tightly around him.
"CALM DOWN NARUTO! DON'T DO WHAT YOU DID LAST TIME! YOU'LL HURT YOUR FRIENDS!!!!" Rutsu yelled. narutos chakra decresed to one tail. orochimaru was disappointed.
"oh, don't ruin the fun girl!" he let out three snakes, they each bite her hard. she winced in pain. naruto's chakra increased to three tails.
"UH!! NARUTO DON'T DO IT! IM FINE!! JUST CALM DOWN!!!!! SASUKE IS COMING BACK!!! WE'LL MAKE SURE THAT HAPPENS! BUT WE CAN'T DO IT IF YOU'RE LIKE THIS!!!!" rutsu continued to tighten her grip on naruto. he began to calm down, but then kabuto broke that. he charged at rutsu with his scalpel jutsu and cut her stomach deeply.
"GUH!!" rutsu grimaced at the pain. now naruto snapped, he quickly grew his fourth tail.
"NARUTO!! NOOO!!!" rutsu was forced back. she clutched her side. naruto's skin dissolved into the red chakra, his eyes turned into nothing but red. he transformed into a mini kyuubi, but completly made of pure chakra. he broke the bridge, lunging for orochimaru.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

alright, this is going a little toooo long, so im going to skip and skip, you know what all happens, im sure you read the manga online, so don't complain. from now on, im makin the story to my own tellings. 


It's been two weeks since the mission to look for sasuke. but they had been too late to do anything. the akatsuki had gotten to him. a man named tobi had taken him away. now, they have an even greater foe to defend against, the akatsuki, along with their life long comrade. sasuke. naruto had gone into a depression, his tantrums had been getting more and more violant. Rutsu's radius had been redused from 50 miles, to less then ten. tsunade knew that she had most of all the secrets that could subdue the ninetails in her one bag. so now, not only does rutsu have a duty of staying with naruto, but also keeping the village at peace from him.
"Rutsu, you've been way over worked, you looked so stressed out, you haven't slept in days! take a rest, i can handle the shift." sakura pleaded. rutsu shook her head.
"if he wakes up again, and throws a tantrum, i have to be here. i don't want the other patients in the hospital hurt. no matter what, i want naruto to stay safe, to be as happy as he can be as a jinchuuriki." rutsu said. she had thick bags under her eyes. her hair was a mess, and her eyes were strained. she hadn't moved from her chair outside narutos room for over ten days. the last tantrum he had almost trigered one of her own.



> "AHHHH!!!!!" naruto roared in rage.
> "SASUKE!!!!!!" he yelled. red chakra flashed across the feild.
> "DAMMIT!! WHERE THE HELL IS RUTSU!?!? YAMATO CAN'T GET THE BRANCHES CLOSE ENOUGH!! HE KEEPS BREAKING THEM!!" an anbu cried out. rutsu flashed towards naruto.
> "NARUTO!! CALM DOWn!!" she gripped onto him and focused her chakra to the cage that held the nine tails. he was taking narutos depression as an easy way to get out.
> ...


"i can't believe i lost control that much! just that much. if any more, i could've killed naruto. guh!" she clutched her side. the wound was infected. she used some quick medical jutsu of her own, it faded away instantly. she returned her attention to narutos room.
_If only he would stop doing those tantrums, i could get some plants that i could mix together and get that formula in his food, he'd have a lot less tantrums._ she searched her bag again.
_only aloe vera, seahorse weed, and usher plant. i still need lavender and vanilla. and fresh, or else it's only some perfume that sakura might take. i need to make that nip so the nine tails will stay dorment for all of narutos sudden depressions. i would ask tsunade to get them, but she has no idea where to get the best lavander and pure vanilla._
rutsu clutched her hand.
"if only i could get them, then i could stop narutos tantrums." she deicided on it, sakura would take over for a few days.
"SAKURA!" she called. sakura came around the corner.
"what is it?" 
"im going away for a few days. no more than that. ill be back. i want you to look after naruto. don't let him out of your sight." she picked up her bag and headed out of the hospital.
"WAIT! don't you need clearence to leave from lady tsunade?" sakrua called.
"i don't care what she says. if she asks, just say, im doing some important business." and rutsu left. sakura ran out to the entrance and looked around. no where to be found.
_How does she disappear so fast? i'd better get back to Naruto._ sakura went back inside the hospital.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

ok, here's the next one, please tell me what you think!!

rutsu headed northwest out of the village. she had only her bag and didn't care that the anbu were now searching the village for her, she needed to get the lavander and vanilla.
"ok, first, to get rid of any potential pursuers." she created hand signs, ten shadow clones split up in different directions to different towns. 
"that should do, now to cover my own." she sprayed herself with a liquid with no scent.
"no dogs can follow me now." she sprinted on the ground.
"it should take me about five more hours to get there at this pace. ill continue after a rest in about two." she planned out the whole thing.

It was nighttime, finally, rutsu arrived at the place she looked for. she walked up a hill. she saw some bones sticking out of the ground.
"no one has been here in over fifty years." she remember like it was yesterday, the way how the bones got there. she hated it. but, this abandoned village was where the richest lavendar and the purest vanilla was raised.
"time to go gardening, hope it's still alive." she carefully walked around the bones and said a quick prayer to them. she headed through the village. she got to the center of it. the largest manor in the village.
"so long ago yet so close in time." she whispered. she bowed her head and said a long prayer. she headed to the back. there. was a garden of herbs and all sorts of plants.
"ok, lavander, vanilla. here!" she squatted down and started to carefully pick purple and white plants. she smelled the garden through her nose slowly.
"mom, i remember when we planted this together, so long ago..." she trailed off and paused. a memory flashed into her head. she dropped her bag and clutched her head.
"no!! UGH!! NO!!!" she growled. it took her some time to regain control. 
"i need to get out of here." she stood up with her bag and herbs she had collected. she then looked at the manor.
"I could stay here for a while..." she hesitated. More memories flashed in her head. she sat down on the side of the walkway. she sat her bag down next to her.
"UH! so much to think of! if i stay here, i have to put up a really powerful genjutsu over the place, so those anbu from any country don't get here.. again. i really hope they don't go all this way just to track me!" she looked up at the pale blue sky.
"it's too bright here.. it just reminds me of.... gaara." she grinned a little.
"I wish i could see him again. So close to my own past, but yet... so far apart..." she layed down on the walkway.
"ill just nap here for a few, and then head.. out...." she immediatly fell asleep.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

she chose the wrong decision, she was being tortured by nightmares. They would seem pleasent to others, but she knew the truth behing them, they were pure evil to her.
"no... no.. STOP!!" she yelled in her sleep. she couldn't get out of it.



> It was about fifty years ago, she was only five years old.
> "rutsu! wait out here, ill be out in a few minutes! don't run off!" rutsu's mother stepped into a shop. she stood outside, enjoying the sun. a few of the village kids came up to her.
> "so... you are all alone huh? don't have no where to hide."
> "let's play a game.." one kid put his hand behind his back.
> ...


This was only one part of her dream. She knew it was one of the big lies that her parents kept all throughout her life and their own. it was pure torture for her to even rememer any part of her past, it was all a painful wound in her heart that could never be repaired.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 15, 2008)

rutsu needs a hug...fom...GAARA!!!
Gaara: Wait...why am i here, agin? You said that we were going to the beach. hell, I'm even in my bathing suit. You lied...>.>


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 15, 2008)

*hugs shibo* thank you shibo! RUTSU!!! *grabs rutsu*
r: Wh-what are you doing?
hug... gaara.... now.
g: wait what?
r: no!
Whoops! my hand slipped! *pushes rutsu into gaara*
r: 
g:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 15, 2008)

hey, i can't post a chapter tonight, maybe tomarrow, not too sure. so, you're going to have to wait a while... oh,a clue to why... Damn parents..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

it was a sweeter memory than what see feared, but that didn't mean it was horrible to her. her worst one... was that of what she has every.. single.... night. she has hardly slept because of that. 


> "SENSEI!!!!" rutsu cried out. she ran out of the bushes towards her bleeding and dying sensei.
> "r-rutsu..i thought i.... told you to... stay.. hidden...." she said with her dying breath.
> "YUMA SENSEI!!!" rutsu cried over her senseis body.
> "well well well... look who finally came out... our prey!" the head masked ninja leaned down next to rutsu.
> ...



Rutsu sprang awake, she was sweating and freezing.
"i knew it wasn't a good idea to come here.. id better go back to the village.." she stood up and gathered her things. she looked up at the sky. it was pitch black.
"how long was i asleep?" she mummered. she ran out of the village, weaving hand signs quickly. she stopped at the top of the hill and watched as the village wavered and disappeared. she left as quickly as she could.

"oh... kuku.. looks like out girl Jinchuuriki has a little soft spot... eh?" a dark figure looked over at a hunched figure in a tree.
"..... yes." he said.
"don't be such a sluch, just because your first assignment is to get her! i don't care if you were her friend!" the standing man said.
"... fine! let's get going! i hate it when you mope." the two lept in the trees away from where they were.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 16, 2008)

Who are the mysterious figures in the dark? WHO?????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

you'll find out soon enough. just keep reading! Yeah!!

rutsu carefully sniffed the air. no one was around. she had to come at the perfect time... guard duty change.  she walked forward once more to look and see if the guards were gettin up. she smiled. just on time. she ran forward as fast and quietly as she could.
_i've only got about five seconds, i have to make it quick!_ she quickly lept up in the air when she got inside the gates. the two new guards lept past her.
"crap!" she whispered. the two guards didn't see her. she sighed in relief. she quickly went back to the hospital to give the elixar to naruto.

she quickly lept up the windows to naruto's room. Rutsu peeked in, no one but naruto. she slid into the room carefully. Rutsu rumaged through her bag and found a bowl. she took out the ingrediants and mashed them up into small peices. she put some water into it and stirred quickly. Rutsu looked out the door. sakura was asleep. more good news. as quickly and steathly as she could, she poored the mixture into narutos mouth. he swallowed it slowly. Rutsu turned around to the window. Two figures stood in front of her.
"hello.. Rutsu Yoshinoto." a man in a orange mask said.
"you-!" she was cut off by the other one. he put her in a choke hold.
"Rutsu, just shut up and go along, i hate doing this to you.. the one who _really_ helped me out the most." the other one whispered in her ear. they both had on akatsuki cloaks.
"y- you... traitor....sa......" she faded into darkness. 
"Alright! not too shaby there, not hurtful or too soft! and here i thought you would leave me to do the dirty work." 
"just leave me alone... tobi. that is what you want me to call you... right?" the other one growled.
"yeah, stick with it til i tell you to call me by my real name." there was a rustling noise outside.
"let's go." the other said. they lept through the wall.
tsunade came in along with shizune.
"so you're saying that she came back?" tsunade asked while checking naruto's stats.
"yes! the guards at switching point saw her run through the entrance. they said she looked exhausted and very worried lady tsunade!" shizune reported.
"oh, i see. at least she's back now. hmmm... that's odd." she saw naruto's chakra report.
"it's stabalized. i thought i would take two more weeks! someone was in here..." she examined the chart carefully.
"and not too long ago. look at this!" she called shizune over. shizune looked at the chart.
"Only Five minutes ago!? lady tsunade! do you think it was Rutsu?? could she have....?" shizune asked.
"yeah, only she know something like this... wheres that report i left in here last time?" tsunade searched the room. she stepped on a clipboard.
"that's odd, i don't leave these types of things on the ground. i left it on the counter..." she picked it up. shizune examined it.
"it looks like something in the shape of a bowl was put on it! and look!" she pointed at a footprint on it. "it looks like someone else was here too!" tsunade ran out of the room.
"LADY TSUNADE!!" shizune yelled.
"Get the security tapes from narutos room at that exact time! NOW!" tsunade oredered.
"uh..uh!! Yes mam! right away!" shizune ran down the hellway to the security room.
"this isn't good! someone was there... maybe rutsu.. but who else??" tsunade muttered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 17, 2008)

*gasp* TOBI!!! YOU ARE A BAD BOY!!!!
Tobi: but..i..wanted...hug...


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Shibo, hey clara its your bff floopty go check out Naruto group fan-fiction 2!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

i did! did you like my story?  well anyway, next one!

tsunade stormed into her office, shizune was surprised and dropped the tape she was holding.
"Shizune! you'd better have that tape ready!" tsunade yelled.
"y-yes lady tsunade!! in fact, i can start it up now!!! shizune shoved the tape into the VCR and stood back. tsunade sat down, sakura walked in.
"you wanted to see me lady tsunade-?" 
"shut up and watch the tape." she ordered. everyone was quiet. they watched the tape. About 30 minutes into it, rutsu appeared from the window.
"hmm... she was there." tsunade muttered. they watched rutsu mix the herbs in a bowl and add water. then, she poured the contents into naruto's mouth.
"that must explain the chart results.." shizune whispered. as soon as she did that, two men were behind her, one restrained her. There was one in a orange mask.
"tobi!" sakura whispered. the other one wasn't in a good veiw. he had rutsu in a choke hold. they heard the only clue to his name.
"_Y-you.... traitor..... sa..."_ then rutsu fainted. the two made a motion as if they looked at the door, then disappeared out through the wall. shizune stopped the tape. her and sakura looked at tsunade.
"she was there.. whatever she gave naruto was for good reason. but now we have a serious matter on our hands, the akatsuki have Rutsu, or the one known as, the girl who has no soul." tsunade said. sakura's eyes widened.
"n.. no soul lady tsunade??" she asked.
"yes, her past isn't pleasent, more brutal than naruto's and Gaara's combined. she traveled village to village in search for a home, she was always emotionless. even when her comrades died on her assigned squads. when she came to the leaf, we already knew who she was. It was during the time when the forth hokage was alive. She was immediatly confined for one day only and was promoted to voleenter anbu." tsunade explained.
"An ANBU??" sakura yelled in surprise.
"yes, but only a volunteer, the forth didn't want her to be forced to serve the village. Rutsu agreed right away. She was a pride of the Anbu then, always had tricks up her sleeve no one expected." tsunade's eyes narrowed.
"but now that the akatsuki have her, she'll be either forced to be one of them.. or killed in the extraction of her demon. So, I'm sending a rescue squad after her! This will include you, Sakura Haruno. along with naruto, kakashi, yamato, and sai. i will immediatly send for help from the sand village. If it works out, ill be going with Kazekage Gaara on this mission." she stood up and rushed towards the door.
"i expect you ready in a few minutes sakura! and shizune! Get naruto ready! from Rutsu's medicene, he's more healthy than a new born baby." she left the room, shizune and sakura ran out.
_How could Rutsu be soo important to the village? and her past was more horrible than naruto_ and _Gaara's? she must be so hurt from that then, plus, if she's a Jinchuuriki, that makes her a weapon that's risky to even be near. I can now see why SO many people want to control her... like Gaara- sama's father wanted._


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 17, 2008)

Rutsu...rutsu...be OK...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

she'll be fine! i hope.. depends on my mood. God i am EVIL TODAY!! it's pissing me off!

tsunade immediatly set off for the sand village after the fastest leaf hawk was sent. she was accompanied by three anbu. sakura and the rest of the team met out in front of the village gate. kakashi was, surprising, first.
"so, what's going on sakura-chan? where's rutsu??" naruto questioned. sai looked a little worried. sakura shook her head.
"it's really hard to explain naruto.... i don't even know what went on.." she mummered. yamato went to kakashi.
"senpai, do you think naruto will be able to handle this?" he whispered.
"maybe, it all depends on the outcome of the battle ahead." kakashi answered. A few anbu and jonin appeared.
"What are you guys doing here?" naruto was shocked. The anbu looked at each other. they shook their heads.
"we are here to help recover Rutsu on this mission. From the Akatsuki." The leader said. naruto gasped. sakura almost burst out balling. sai was stunned.
"S-she was taken, by the akatsuki?" Sakura said. The anbu nodded. everyone was quiet. naruto clenched his fists. An anbu put his hand to his ear.
"Time to go. Let's move!" the anbu ran out of the village with the squad.

"What is it Lady Hokage, what made this meeting so ergent that you had to come here yourself, and so quickly?" Gaara asked casually. Tsunade stepped forward.
"As Hokage and as an ally of the Sand, I am asking you to help in the recovery mission of Rutsu Yoshinoto from the Akatsuki." she stated. Gaara's eyes widened. he stood up quickly.
"Rutsu was taken by them? How could that happen.. she's so strong!" he exclaimed.
"I believe that they pulled the dirtiest trick they could, they trapped her in narutos medical room and forced her to go." tsunade explained. Gaara walked out from behind his desk.
"Yes, I'll go with you. I'll bring some of the sand jonin and anbu as well. Do you have any idea of where her location is?" gaara was anxious.
"yes, Thanks to the Inuzuka clan and ninja dogs, we've found her location. Excatly next to where your demon was extracted." tsunade said. Gaara's eyes narrowed. He nodded.
"there's no time to waste. I'm coming with you on this mission." tsunade nodded and left. Gaara left the room as well.
_How? How is it that Rutsu was taken? She is so strong, how? When I was out, when i was, dead, I felt a presence. It was far away, I saw her, she was covered in chakra and standing over those two assistance of the Akatsuki. How was she taken?_ Gaara got dressed. he rushed out of the kazekage building and paused.
_Wait, that figure when i was waking up? That.. girl in front of me.... she had long hair, and when she touched me.. i woke up before i could see her whole face... but now, i remember! It was.. Rutsu.._ Gaara remembered the girl in his vision. She touched his face so lightly, it was like a motherly touch. She was smiling. It was full of love and affection. Her eyes were soft and sparkling.
"could it be that Rutsu really is one just like me? Like naruto?" he muttered. He shook his head and headed for the gate.

The group was running through the trees at top speed. the anbu were trailing naruto. He was too determined, yet no nine tails chakra was even in his presence.
"naruto... did that medicene Rutsu give you really stop the nine tails from giving you chakra?" yamato whispered. sai was fimiliar with the anbu and became more friendly with them. They were all running together around the group. they were so worried about her, Rutsu.


"now come on! Don't act like that! Get over here!" Tobi said. Rutsu woke up.
"oh! See? she's awake! and shes all tightened up! If she saw you i bet she would relax a little more!" he yelled at the dark figure. rutsu tried sitting up.
"AH! no no no! dont' do that! you'll hurt yourself! those straps have spikes all over them!" he warned.
"W..Where am i?" she muttered.
"you're in an akatsuki lair." A dark figure said. rutsu rolled her head over to she him. the figure moved his head to look at her.
"What are you looking at rutsu?" the figure said tersely.
"I.. I know that voice from somewhere!" she whispered.
"you should! you hung out with him for a few years! then you tried gettin him back from mister ex- and dead akatsuki snake guy!" tobi said. Rutsu's eyes widened.
"y.. you! You. YOU TRAITOR!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2008)

GAHHHHHH!!!! I KNEW IT!!! but, me's no say... HE NEEDS TO DIE!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

yes... yes he most certainly does!!!!! GRRR!!!! it'll be a favor to most.


rutsu struggled against the straps. The figure walked slowly over to her.
"YOU TRAITOR!!!" she yelled again.
"just shut up." he said.
"You could at least treat her nicer. She is your ex- comrade!" tobi said. the figure ignored him.
"Just give me permission to look in your bag. You always banned us from even touching it. Just let me look in it for something i want." the figure said.
"Where is it!!?? my bag!!" rutsu looked around franticlly for her bag. tobi lifted it up carefully with both hands.
"Right here, i know how old it is, I'm not going to abuse it." tobi said. He carefully put it next to Rutsu.
"We're the only ones here, Rutsu. This is for my own training. Something i want may be in your bag." the figure said.
"What is it?" Rutsu glared.
"just a scroll of the Uchiha secret jutsu that.. this.. Madara doesn't even know.." the figure looked at Tobi. Rutsu didn't say anything. Her eyes were full of anger.
"Let me look in your bag Rutsu. Or i will be forced to hurt you." The figure said.
"No." she replied.
"then ill just look in it myself." the figure grabbed the bag roughly by the sling. Rutsu struggled again against the straps.
"PUT IT DOWN!!!" Rutsu screamed. The figure rummaged through the bag. he pulled out a scroll.
"here it is.." he dropped the bag on the ground. Rutsu's eyes flared with chakra of the demon.
"PUT IT BACK IN THE BAG!!!! NOW!!!!" she screamed. Chakra enveloped her body.
"oh please, are you that sensitive over a scroll?" the figure teased. Rutsu tensed up. The straps broke apart. Tobi stood up.
"GET BACK!!" he yelled. the figure and him lept back as far as they could. Rutsu exploded in rage. Chakra covered the area. rutsu stood up. Snarling at the two.

The squad got to the place they tracked rutsu to. tsunade and Gaara met with them.
"this is it." kakashi said. tsunade stepped ahead of them. She signaled the anbu to split up to search for the other seals that kept the entrance to the lair sealed. she pulled sakura up with her.
"On the count of three, we're going to punch the rock face so we can get in, got it?" she said. sakura nodded. Everyone stepped back. An anbu appeared.
"We're ready m'lady." He said. She nodded. sakrua and her slammed their fists into the rocks.

"Great! This is bad!!"Tobi exclaimed. the figure looked behind him.
"Great, more visitors.." he lept aside from the wall. the wall began to crumbled and shake.
"WHAT NOW?!?!" tobi yelled. rutsu lept at him.

the group ran inside the cave.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2008)

Rutsu...give the traitor a super powered bitch slap!!! That would be awesome!!!
Traitor: No, it wouldn't...it would hurt....
SHUT UP, BASTARD!!!*bitch slaps*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

very funny! Give it to him shibo!! yeah!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 18, 2008)

Traitorw...that hurt...*rubbing cheek*
DIE!!!!!*takes out glove; starts bitch slapping traitor w/ it*

Oh, can I say who it is yet?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

one more, please! this one, im reavealing it, so next post, you can say!!

"RUTSU!!" naruto cried out. rutsu lunged for tobi again. he dodged it carefully. she looked up at naruto. but she didn't she her comrade, all she saw was prey. She crouched down.
"Rutsu! thank god you're ok! i-"
"NARUTO MOVE!!" kakashi pushed naruto down. Rutsu lunged at kakashi. she ripped apart his vest and tour up his arm til it was bleeding heavily.
"AH!"
"KAKASHI SENSEI!!"
"oh, you again? you even brought more people with you this time." a voice rang out. sakura and naruto looked at the figure.
"you!" sakura whispered.
"s..... Sasuke." naruto said. he saw the cloak he was wearing.
"why? why are you with them??" naruto yelled. rutsu glared at sasuke and lunged.
"AHHH!!!!!" she ripped his cloak.
"ts!" he flipped his foot against her stomach and pushed her back. she caught herself easily. 
"GRR!!!! I NEED MORE BLOOD!!" she roared out. Red chakra grew darker around her. her eyes went completly red. her hands were nothing but chakra and claws now, covered in kakashis blood. She looked around frantically sniffing the air. then she looked at sakura. Rutsu crouched down again.
"Rutsu! what are you- AHHH!!H!!!!" sakura was thrown back by rutsu punch. tsunade ran to her side.
"GOOD!! MORE BLOOD!!" she slashed tsunade in the back.
"GAH!" tsunade yelped in pain. rutsu raised her claws again. An anbu uppercut her. she flew through the air.
"AHH!!!" she roared. 
"s.. sasuke!!" naruto yelled. he searched the darkness. sasuke appeared next to him.
"you know, one of the akatsuki goals is to get you, naruto. I'll do that right now." he jabbed naruto in the head. naruto flew back. It was utter chaos now. Tobi watched from the outer limits of the darkness. Rutsu lunged at everything moving. She was eating flesh from the bones of anbu and jonin from both sand and leaf village. Gaara couldn't stand watching her. he was frozen.
"she's... a monster... just like i used to be.." he muttered. Then, almost all of the anbu and jonin were dead. She stopped moving and arched her back. The earth around her crawled up her skin. Her teeth became sharper and more slick. Her hands turned into claws that of a beast. She was turning into a demon.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 18, 2008)

0________________________________0

Ho
Ly
Sh
It


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

why thank you!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

whoa... she's awesome...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

see! look rutsu! compliments!! take pride in that evil demon! *smiles at rutsu*
rutsu: GGRR!! BLOOOODDDD!!!!!!!
OH CRAP I FORGOT ABOUT THAT!!!


"wha? what's happening to her!" gaara exclaimed. Rutsu's back was arched and the soil around her was creeping up her arms and legs. Her eyes were shut tight.
"What is she? Is she..... transforming?" gaara muttered. remaining anbu saw what was happening. They rushed to tsunades side and to gaara's.
"Lord kazekage! We must leave! she's too dangerous to be near, we must go now!" th anbu frantically said. Tobi noticed Rutsu.
"oh, now we're gettin somewhere. SASUKE!" he yelled. sasuke turned his head from the angry and beat up naruto to face Tobi.
"come on! let's get out of here." he jumped down from a rock.
"but what about the scroll?" sasuke asked.
"forget it, too dangerous now, you're strong enough as it is already." tobi walked to the back of the cave.
"SASUKE! GET BACK HERE!!" naruto screamed.
"Later loser." sasuke and tobi disappeared in a puff of smoke. naruto stared at where they once stood.
"sasuke..." he whispered. 
sakura limped away to kakashi. she kneeled by his side.
"k.. kakashi sensei? are you alright? let me heal you!" she said. kakashi shook his head.
"heal yourself first, you're out medical ninja." he said. sakura ignored him and started healing his arm up. It was very difficult for her. his tissue was tour and the chakra from Rutsu was burning his flesh.
"RUTSU!!!" naruto screamed. She was halfed transformed. only her arms and legs had the form of the demon. She had scales and claws. she lunged at sakura.
"NO!! SAKURA!!" he pushed her aside. rutsu rammed her claws into his stomach.
"GAH!!" he spat up blood.
"GGRRR!!!" she ripped her claw out of his stomach. she jumped back and licked her hand hungerly.
"BLOOD!! MORE BLOOD!!!" she roared. she held her arm back, the chakra turned into claws itself. she charged at the helpless naruto.
"STOP RUTSU!!" gaara's sand sprang onto her. she was caught back.
"AHH!!!!" she roared. Gaara came into her veiw. She sniffed the air. Then she struggled against Gaara's sand.
"Stop!! They are you friends! stop hurting them!!" he said. Rutsu paused, her eyes locked onto his. Then she grabbed her head and moaned.
"Ah!!! AHHH!!!" she doubled over. her hair covered her face.
"GAHH!!" she roared in pain. Her skin started breaking apart. She looked up at Gaara once more. Her face was changing. Her eyes were pitch black. 
"ggaaAAHH!!!!" she lunged out of his sand and reared her claws back. Gaara had no time to react. She slashed him across the chest. He was thrown back. Rutsu ran at him. Gaara was trapped against the cave wall, no chance to escape. he couldn't move. Rutsu held her claws ready and charged at him full speed. He closed his eyes, awaiting death to take him. 
Rutsu growled. he opened his eyes. She had stopped herself. She was clutching her head again and growling in pain. She went to her knees and grabbed at her hair.
"AHHH! GO AWAY!!!!!" she screamed. she kept ripping at her arms, to get the chakra away from her.
"AHHH!!!" she roared again. she looked frantically around the room. All of her comrades were bleeding heavily. Then she looked at Gaara. she saw the wound she had inflicted. Her eyes widened. She teared up.
"gaara!" she said in a hoarse whisper. Her tears ran down her face.
gaara! GAARA!!" she screamed. the chakra flared around her, the soil tumbled off of her arms and legs. soon, she was a mess of her comrades blood and tattered clothing. she was still clutching her head, And crying. Gaara crawled over to her. She was still on her knees in pain.
"im sorry! im so sorry! Gaara! Gaara!" she said over and over again. he put his arm around her, and held her against his body.
"Just calm.. down. It wasn't your fault." he mummered into her ear. she shook her head and let her self go into unconciousness. She fell against Gaara. He held her closly to him, and whispered in her ear.
"Rutsu, I never realized it before, you always loved me. And you always were the one who was closest to my own past. When I was.. dead... i saw a girl in a vision, I realize now, that that was you, Rutsu. You would always be there if something went wrong. I always had a feeling.. deep in my soul.. that there was someone out in this world who loved me. It was you.... Rutsu." he stood up with rutsu craddled in his arms. Medical ninja from the sand were all over the place.
"Kazekage- sama!!" about half of them rushed over to Gaara. 
"Take.. Rutsu back to the hospital immediatly. Get more help to carry the leaf ninja back to the hospital as well. Hurry!" He ordered.
"but, kazekage sama! what about you?!" they exclaimed.
"I don't care, just take care of the others." he said calmly.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG!!! That was the single best chapter yet!!! And, Gaara and Rutsu love eachother...i can see it now...


----------



## faithless (Apr 19, 2008)

It's long, I didn't read it all, but I know it's awesome..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

thank you! love your siggy! kisuke is awesome, and freakin hilarious!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry to double post, again.  but, next chapter!

Gaara sat on his bed. The medical nin wouldn't let him leave to go to his office or anything. So temari just brought the paperwork to him. he didn't really mind it now. It was something to do. But something bugged him. He wanted to get out of the room to check on everyone, especially Rutsu. He overheard that she was actually in the worst condition. Kakashi was in critical condition because Rutsu had ripped off his flesh to the bone, and Tsunade was recovering slowly from the slash in her back. Naruto was doing alright, but his stomach still had holes in it. 
     Gaara got up from his bed carefully. He finished his paperwork, it was the middle of the night. he slowly walked to the door. The slash in his side was more painful then he thought. He clutched his side and went out of his room. He looked in every room, sakura... naruto..... kakashi..... tsunade...... sai..... yamato.... anbu..... anbu.... he reached the end of the hall, in an isolated area. He opened the door. The room was completly confusion all together. He limped his way over the wires and cords on the floor. He got to the middle of the room. Rutsu was laying in a soft white bed with straps holding her down. Tubes were in her mouth and IV's were sticking in her arms and all over her body. She had a mask over her mouth to provide oxygen. 
      He examined her peaceful sleeping face. Even after a fight like what happen a few hours ago, she still had some sort of peaceful and calm expression on her face. he went by her side and sat down on her bed. 
"Rutsu..... get better soon." he whispered. He clutched her hand carefully. She stirred a little in her sleep. In a few moments, she was clutching Gaara's hand in return. He sat there by Rutsu's side all night. Then, he heard some noise outside her room. 
"I'd better go." He slowly got up from the bed and walked quietly out of the room. He turned to face Rutsu's bed again.
"Goodbye Rutsu... Sweet dreams.." He whispered. He limped out of the room. Rutsu stirred again in her sleep. A tear rolled down her cheek.
"gaara....." she murmmered in her sleep. 

Gaara limped to his office, and sat down on his chair. He saw the paperwork on his desk, it was piled into five stacks.
"i knew she was taking it easy on me with the paperwork." gaara said. He took out a pen and started filling out the paparwork. 

The next week, naruto was almost ready to start training again, sakura was all healed up, tsunade was healed, and sai, yamato, and the other anbu were ready to go. Kakashi, on the other hand, was doing worse, his wound was infected. If the infection wasn't taken care of soon, he could loose his whole arm.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

*gasp* NO!! KAKASHI CAN'T BE W/ ONE ARM!!!

And Rutsu... she's in a terrible condition...

But Gaara...I pity him. He had soooooo much paper work to do. Just get a stamp so you can stamp everything and not have to write it out. That would help him, and his condition, too.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

ill try to do something.. course i have it planned out already, so, here it is!!


rutsu was enjoying the silence in her solitary room. they moved her to a normal room where she got a window. She was staring at the moon. She could here the medical nin rushing back and forth from kakashis room to a different one. From what she could hear, kakashi wasn't donig so good. She felt guilty for everything that happened. Every now and then, she would get a silent and sincere visit from Gaara, he always thought she was asleep. 
The noise died down a little. It was completly silent. Rutsu wasn't going to take it anymore. She struggled to unleash the straps on her bed. she sat up and carefully removed all of the wires and IV's attached to her. rutsu paused to regain herself. She walked out of the door, grabbing her bag on the way. She walked slowly out of the room.

A medical nin walked into Rutsu's room to check on her stats.
"What? SHE'S GONE!!" he ran out of the room to the front office.
"RUTSU IS GONE!!" he yelled. everyone got up and started to search the entire hospital. They contacted Gaara. He was joining in the search. He passed kakashi's room and saw a dark figure approaching kakashi's bed. A green glow formed around kakashi's arm and the figures hand. He walked in silently. His sand crept up the figures legs. the figure turned their head around sharply and was caught in Gaara's sand.
"What are you doing here?" he said in a cruel tone. The figure struggled. the lights switched on. 
"What? Rutsu?" Gaara let go of the sand. She was tearing up.
"I didn't want kakashi to suffer anymore." she whispered. Gaara peered at kakashi's arm, it was completly healed, no scars, or anything. 
"you.. you healed him?" he murmmered. Rutsu shook her head a flashed out the door. Gaara stood awestruck at Rutsu's work. Even tsunade couldn't heal kakashi that quick. 
he turned towards the door silently. A medical ninja was standing there.
"Lord kazekage?" 
"Call off the search for Rutsu, she's ok." Gaara walked silently out of the room.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

RUTSU'S A GOOD GIRL!!!*hugs rutsu*I klnow something you might like:
THIS!!*Gaara's teddy bear(don't ask how,)*

YAY TO STORY!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

ha! nice pic!
rutsu: teddy!! TEDDY!! *gabs and hugs it* thank you!!! *hugs shibo* YEA!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

^.^ I knew you would like it, and...THIS!!!*holds out Gaara's clothes, including underwear*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

YESS!!!! *snatches clothes and underwear  * HEHEHEHE!!!!! YEA!!!!
gaara: GIVE ME MY UNDERWEAR!!
oh gaara- kun!! hehe!! *flutteres eyes and underwear in air*
gaara: oh crap! 

HEY!! shibo! im going to see the DEATH NOTE movie in May!!! YES!!!! i got two tickets!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

DANG, YOU LUCKY!!!
Gaara: SAND COFFIN!!*uses sand coffin on clone of shibo*
YOU MISSED!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish i could take you shibo! but you know, different places, parents suck, and it's limited!! BOO!!
GAARA- KUN!!! don't treat shibo like that!! no no!!! *snatches gaara's hand* 
gaara: she stole my clothes!!
don't make me do what i want to do to you right now..  *licks lips*
gaara: ok! lets save that for later!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 20, 2008)

(^..)> Teeheehee...look, it's Gaara's pet, KURBY!!!
gaara: That's not my pet, you bastard...
JHEY!!!*sniffles*you hurt my feelings...i bring you yo-*Kurby becomes temari*
Temari: AHA!!! Come with me, brother!!*tries to take Gaara away*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2008)

HEY HEY!!! NO NO NO NO NO!!!! LET GO OF HIM!!!!!! *grabs gaara, glares at temari*
temari: give me my bother!!
I..... Kill..... You.....    *takes out katana* heheheee.......
temari: uh!!! GAARA!! STAY OUT AS LONG AS YOU LIKE!!! *runs away*
Hm! now.... *turns back to Gaara* where were we? *licks finger*
ok, here's next one!! yeah!


Rutsu walked through the sand villages allyways slowly. She felt so cold. She was shaking from her condition. She didn't want to confront Gaara again, let alone any of her comrades. 

Gaara was well enough to be let alone to do his paperwork that stacked up higher than him when he stood. He was almost done with all of it. All he thought about was where Rutsu was and if she was alright. He decided he would take a walk later that night to get some fresh air. 

Temari observed her little brother carefully. She knew he was thinking about Rutsu. She couldn't put her finger on it, but rutsu triggered something out of Gaara that was almost impossible. She appreciated that Rutsu and Gaara were friends. They seemed to comfort each other in all the right ways. Then temari thought of something.
"oh! maybe that's what's going on.. oh! i am soo proud of my little brother!!" she giggled. Konkuro walked up behind her.
"and just what are you giggling about now?" he said.
"you know Rutsu right?" konkuro nodded. 
"I think she might have... awakened a part of Gaara he hasn't felt before.. " She winked. Konkuro scratched his head.
"what do you mean by... Oh!! Gez! you think the weirdest things Temari, there's no way! they don't know each other enough!"
"Well their both Jinchuuriki, well, Gaara used to be, but still! They still share a lot in common!" she defended. konkuro nodded.
"i guess it's sort of possible...." he walked away with Temari, deep in thought.

That night, Gaara finished his paperwork and headed out of the offce. He walked through the streets of Suna. He saw Rutsu sitting on a bench with some papers next to her. He walked over.
"May i sit by you?" he said. Rutsu looked up, a little dazed from her work.
"uh.. sure.." she muttered. Gaara sat next to Rutsu. He saw that Rutsu was drawing some images of what looked like a body, and some herb names next to the body with X's through some.
"what are you doing?" he asked. Rutsu was fixed on her work.
"well, im trying to find out if i can fixed something up that will control... well..." she paused. Gaara nodded.
"i know what you mean." He said. Rutsu nodded a little. 
"I'm trying to find out if i can do anything next mission that won't bring it out causing to hurt my comrades." A tear fell on the paper. Gaara looked at Rutsu's face. Her eyes were full of tears and her face was red.
"what's wrong?" he asked cautiously. Rutsu put her paper next to her and wiped her tears.
"i.. I just can't live if i hurt them again!! I can't stand it!! I don't want to hurt those that i hold dear to my heart or those that i love!! I can't stand it!!!!! I don't know what ill do!!! somehow, Every mission we go on, I'm the burden, I'm always the one with the problems now, It's slowing them down. And I can't do anything!!!! I...... I could just kill myself if it means not holding them back or hurting them anymore!!!" she yelled. Gaara was shocked.
"rutsu...."
"If i hurt them again!! I'll Kill myself!! I can't let it go by when i hurt them because I'm weak!!! When I realized what I had done to them, I was devistated!!! And when I saw you.... I.. I" she clenched her fists.
"I couldn't even bear to look! I can't do it anymore!! I just can't!!!" she sobbed. Gaara put an arm around her shoulder.
"I don't know how to control it!! I!! I JUST CAN'T!!" she yelled. Gaara held her close to her. He put one hand under her chin.
"Don't ever think that." He brought his face close to her's.
"Don't think that it's your fault.." he pressed his lips against her's. Rutsu's eyes widened. 
_Why? why is he? Gaara... he.._ 
Rutsu let herself give in to him. She put her arms around him and pushed herself against him.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice. Their first kiss.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 21, 2008)

you know, i was expecting more replies than that, it is a littlee breaker of the ice. ugh! whatever, here's the next chapter.

temari searched the kage mansion for Gaara.
"UH! where is he? there's a treaty to be signed and i can't find him!" she looked all over the place, then she decided to go to konkuro.

Konkuro was working on his puppets in his room, temari came in.
"what is it sis?" he asked. 
"I can't find Gaara, do you know where he is?" temari asked.
"Relax! he's fine, he went out for a walk a few minutes ago, you know, to get away from all the paperwork." konkuro said.
"well, now there's a treaty to be signed and Gaara needs to be here!!" she said.
"oh! why didn't you say so! ill help you look." konkuro carefully set the Black Ant down on his bed and walked out with Temari.

They held each other in the moonlight, their tongues licking the other delicatly. Gaara was embracing rutsu under her neck and her lower back. Rutsu was grasping Gaara's hair softly and holding his back. They were at peace. Nothing was in their minds, except the love for each other. The moved closer together, their mouths pushing harder against each other. Gaara moved his lips down her jaw and her neck, Rutsu nipped his ear and licked his neck. They were in love. Nothing could ruin the moment. Gaara slowly moved his lips back up to Rutsu's jaw, he licked her. Rutsu pressed herself against Gaara more. The tension was high. Gaara's sand moved at it's own accord. It wrapped itself around the two lovers and slid across Rutsu's legs. she moaned and rested her lips on Gaara's. Gaara pushed himself against Rutsu again. she let him take her. She enjoyed her first love moment. Gaara put his lips back on hers and they licked each other's.

temari and konkuro both searched high and low for Gaara. They began to worry about him.
"Man! where is he?" konkuro said as he looked down an allyway.
"usually when we look for him he just suddenly shows up!" temari said. They walked out onto a main street and show two figures sitting on a bench against each other. 
"wait..... is that?"
"Oh my god!! that's Gaara!" temari put her hand over her mouth. They saw him embracing Rutsu and kissing passionatly.
"hehe... hey temari, i think we should be proud of him!" konkuro said. temari looked at him.
"Are you crazy?? look at him!! He's sucking her face!!!" she pointed at the two.
"yeah but, he's kazekage now! and he's grown up so fast! besides! He's sixteen! Nothing wrong with that now is there?? I think we shouldn't tell anyone. Im proud of him." konkuro smiled. Temari thought all of this over. Gaara did have very bad times in the past. And he had come so far, he was kazekage, sixteen, and had had the Shukaku extracted and yet he still lived. She nodded and smiled as well.
"yeah, i guess i should be proud. Look how good he's doing! we havent even gotten a kiss yet!!" temari said.
"hehe... well... maybe just you..." konkuro scratched his head.
"WHAT?!?!" 
"SHHH!!!" konkuro put his hand over temaris mouth.
"don't ruin it!!!"
"who did you kiss??"
"just a girl!" 
"UUHHH!!!" temari stomped off.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 21, 2008)

0////0 Whoa...i'm very speechless...

But, wait, when did->.>


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 21, 2008)

hehehe... that's the secret....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 21, 2008)

okay, im addicted to double posting. I don't care shoot me then!! XP 


Temari was smiling happily and konkuro was grinning. They appraoched the kage mansion. Some of the council members were waiting.
"did you find lord kazekage?" one asked.
"yeah, he wants to wait until tomarrow. i don't blame him. It's the middle of the night!" temari answered. Konkuro stepped inside with the counsil members. Baki came up to him.
"where did you find him at? how is he?" he questioned. konkuro smiled.
"well, lets just say the moon sprang something up he never felt before.... and he's grown up." konkuro snickered and walked on. Baki shook his head. 

Gaara and Rutsu were still kissing. Their passion was a burning fire. Gaara's sand was out of control. It wrapped around the two like a protective cocoon. Yet it was so gentle. The sand crept up Rutsu's calves. She moaned and let Gaara slide his hand down her waist and lay her down on the bench. She rested her head on her bag. Gaara kept kissing her over and over on her neck. She pulled Gaara down to her and kept their bodies together. the sand slide all over the bench. Gaara nipped at Rutsu's ear. She licked his ear. They were in love, and nothing could stop it. Gaara slide his hand up and down Rutsu's leg. She didn't protest. She moaned and arched her back, her neck was gleaming in the moonlight. He slide his other hand under her back, massaging her and rubbing her spine with his fingertips. She ran her fingers down his nech softly and clenched his hair. She loved his hair. It was so soft and smooth. Gaara kissed her neck, his teeth touching her skin. She pulled herself closer to his body. He raised his face up to hers, their noses touching each other. Their breaths together and quick. Rutsu pushed his mouth onto her's, her tounge licking the inside of his mouth. He responded by curling his own around her tounge. 
They were happy. The two couldn't be seperated. Their passion was at it's peak. Rutsu was overwlemed, soon, soil was climbing up the bench and slideing on Gaara's legs. Sand and soil, so different, yet so alike. Both mixed together, a symbol of the love between the two great shinobi. Rutsu ran her fingers across Gaara's forehead, gliding along the symbol inscripted on it. He took a quick breath and put his lips on her hand. He licked her fingers. She exhaled quietly and took a quick breath in. Gaara's put her hand on his neck. Rutsu slide her other hand down his theigh. Gaara pressed his lips against hers. Rutsu licked his tounge. 

ok, i controled myself on this chapter so i would appreciate it if i got some replies. !!! GAARA-KUN!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww...they're soooooooo sweet together!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks!
come on! please reply!!  please? other people?


The next morning, Rutsu walked through the sand village. kakashi was all better, and the rest of her teamates were healed. She looked up at the rising sun. It reminded her of Gaara. She smiled. Her first love and kiss. It was so passionate. She strolled to the gates, her teamates were waiting.

"man, now Rutsu is late!" naruto said impatiently. Sakura hit him on the head.
"You idiot! She was in worse condition than Kakashi sensei! She can take her time!" sakura yelled.
"She needs to heal her wounds. Taking everything as a rush in her condition is very bad." sai agreed. 
"well, there she is now!" tsunade said, turning from Gaara. Rutsu walked smoothly towards her comrades. Her face glowing with content. 
"Finally!!"
"SHUT UP!!" sakura hit naruto on the head. yamato tried to calm them down, again. kakashi walked to Rutsu.
"i'll have to thank you for healing me! It really releived me of a lot of pain!" kakashi whispered. Rutsu nodded. Gaara looked at her with warm eyes. She was stuck in them again. 
"uh, Rutsu? do you have a fever? Cause, you're turning red." Naruto stuck his face in front of hers. She looked at Naruto patiently.
"uh oh, he's going to get it now!" tsunade whispered to kakashi. Rutsu just closed her eyes and smiled.
"I guess I do! When we get back to the village I'd better get some sleep!" she smiled warmly. Secretly getting a look at Gaara. Sakura and the rest of the group were stunned. Rutsu usually smacked naruto down to the ground and walked on him. An anbu walked up to Tsunade.
"we're ready to go." he said. Tsunade snapped out of shock.
"ALRIGHT!! LET'S GO!!" she bellowed out. Everyone ran out of the village to the blowing sandy wind. Rutsu looked out and ran to Gaara.
"Thank you, for everything. Gaara." she whispered. He held her waist.
"I love you Rutsu." He kissed her. She kissed him back.
"I love you too Gaara." she whispered in his ear. She walked slowly out to the dunes and waved back at Gaara. He smiled. She disappeared.

Back at the village....

"YOU DIDN'T TAKE ME WITH YOU?!?!!!" Ino screamed at Sakura.
"SHUT UP INO PIG!!" she smacked ino. 
"BILLBOARD BROW!!" they were back to normal now. Everyone was taking a rest. Every night, Rutsu would look up at the moon and setting sun, remembering Gaara. 
"hello? Rutsu!!?? You're spacing out agian!" Kiba said, waving his hand out in front of her face. She turned to him. He got into a defensive position.
"what is it?" she smiled. kiba blinked.
"what the heck?" 
"she's been like that ever since the mission." naruto said. kiba blinked.
"are you ok?" he asked.
"yeah." she said. Choji did the twilight zone tune.
"Man, at least she isn't going all out on us, dodging her blows are a pain and a drag!" shikamaru said.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 22, 2008)

lazy shiki, as usuall...but still..is Rutsu going to the sand village again??


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe.. it depends on what i think up next.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, im double posting again. TOO BAD!!!!!

kakashi called for a meeting with squad 7.
"ok, we're going to train together, and against each other." kakashi said.
"WHAT?!??" the squad said all together. 
"yes, we're training together." kakashi said.
"well, i guess will get us familiar with each others jutsu.." sai said. Rutsu looked at kakashi.
"when did you think of this?" she asked.
"oh, well.... tsunade- sama told me to do this!" 
"oh, of course." sakura said. 

Later on, the four were split up and ready to fight each other. the pairings were simple, naruto verses Rutsu and sakura verses Sai. Kakashi 'supervised' from a tree, with a book.
"Alright guys! BEGIN!" kakashi yelled. 

Naruto was the first to move. he charged at Rutsu, makeing hand signs. Thirty shodow clones appeared. Rutsu stood in one spot and looked at all of them.
"Hmm... no.. no. no, no , no, no, no... Ah! there he is!" rutsu weaved between all of the shadow clones and managed to get to the real naruto.
"BO!" she kicked naruto in the shin.
"GAH!!" he jumped back. Rutsu smiled and ran at him. she swiftly moved about the grass. Naruto was having a hard time keeping track of where she was moving.
"hehe!!" she giggled. Naruto whiped his head around. She was right behind him. 
"BOO!!" she punched him sharply in the jaw. She wove hand signs, the soil around her moved and wrapped itself around Naruto.
"Checkmate!!" she exclaimed. Naruto grinned.
"nice try!!" he disappeared in a cloud of smoke. 
"huh?"
"RASENGAN!!" Rutsu whirled her head around. Two naruto's slammed a whirling ball of chakra into her back. Kakashi looked up quickly from his book.
"YEA!!" naruto watched Rutsu spin throught the air and slam down into the trees.
"oh no.. RUTSU!!" Naruto ran to the forest. Sakura and Sai ran from there fight. So far, sakura was being beaten by sai's ink drawings. They all rushed to the place Rutsu fell. They cleared away all the broken branches.
"rutsu! RUTSU!!" naruto yelled. everyone was worried.
"uh.... what are you looking for?"  everyone turned their heads.
"RUTSU!!" 
"how did you...?" sai questioned. 
"hmm?" rutsu held up some dango to her mouth, half of it was already gone. 
"I was just in town to get some lunch." rutsu replied.
"but.. how? when?" naruto stuttered.
"oh yeah, our fight is still going right? ok!" she shoved all of the dango in her mouth and picked up naruto by the collar.
"time to fight!" she grinned and threw naruto over the forest. He landed heavily on the gound. Rutsu appeared in front of him weaving hand signs.
"Ninja Art! Twin Blades Preistiess!" She lept into the air and landed next to naruto with a thin sword at his neck. She had no shoes, she was carrying scrolls, and over fifteen swords. Her hair was tied back and her clothes were a small vest and short shorts.
"give up?" she asked pleasently. naruto made a face
"mm!!" he growled. rutsu grinned.
"OK! yes then! I win!!" she released her jutsu. she pranced over to kakashi.
"are we done? Good! im going to train." she left in a flash.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, im triple posting. BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rutsu was practicing her secret jutsu's that she only used in critical conditions. She sensed someone coming. She released her jutsu quickly. An anbu appeared before her.
"rutsu yoshinoto, please come with me, your comrades need you help." He said. Rutsu followed him quickly. 

The two appeared before Tsunade.
"hello there Rutsu." she said. Rutsu looked around.
"Where's everyone?" she asked.
"well, this is the time of year when every shinobi above genin level is to be tested. Naruto will be included. The anbu will test each of you individually. You're the last one left. Each anbu is assigned to one shinobi. The only anbu left is the commander." An anbu in a cat mask walked up behind Tsunade. 
"you will go with him to the arena to test your skills." tsunade instructed.
"there will be jonin and others watching you. This has been done for all shinobi." tsunade walked on. Rutsu followed.
"so, naruto and the others were tested?" she asked.
"yes, a few hours ago actually." she said. Tsunade stopped in front of the arena.
"Go ahead." she said. Rutsu walked into the arena. The anbu commander was waiting patiently. 
"BEGIN!!" a voice boomed out. The anbu flashed behind rutsu and kicked her forward, she slammed into the ground. 
"Water style! Water dragon Jutsu!" a giant water dragon appeared in front of Rutsu. She ran quickly away from it and wove hand signs as fast as she could.
"Fire style! Dragons Soul Flame!!" She blew fire out of her mouth. a fire dragon twice the size of the water dragon appeared. It reared it's head back and bit the water dragon in half. It headed straight for the anbu. He flashed out of the way, and kicked rutsu in the gut. She used her best twist kick adn slammed her foot into the anbu side. He jumped against the wall and sprang up at Rutsu.

"So kakashi- sensei, this fight you told us about is between a anbu commander and a chunin?" naruto asked. kakashi nodded.
"She's quite skilled. It's like the fight all of you did. People say it should be interesting. This chunin always has tricks up her sleeves." 
"she? A girl! OH! i knew us girls have strength that can defeat all boys!!" sakura grinned.
"I see this girl is doing well." Sai pointed into the arena the just entered.
"man! i wish we could get a better look at the fight!!" naruto whined.
"we could just walk down the steps." kakashi said. naruto made a face and ran down the steps to get a good look.
"WOW!! this girl has a good figure! if you know what i mean!!" naruto laughed. sakura smacked him on his head. 
"YOU IDIOT!!!" she yelled. kakashi poked her shoulder and pointed in the arena.
"huh? OH MY GOD!"
"RUTSU!!?!?!?!?" naruto and sakura yelled.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2008)

Rutsu was fixed on the fight. the anbu wouldn't give up fighting until they announcer said stopped or she fell unconcious. Naruto and sakura were yelling her name trying to get her attention. But she didn't have time to look at them. she wove hand signs.
"Hu! Earth Style!!! Snake of the Great Den!" She slammed her hand into the ground, earth welled up all around her, she was covered in the soil. A giant snake towered over the arena. It hissed loudly. Rutsu was inside it, controling it and watching the anbu. The anbu dashed around the arena, taking advantage of its giant size. The snake moved it's head all around. Bits of dirt and rock fell of of it's giant neck and fell all around it. They were like bombs to the anbu. He was having trouble dodging them. 
He finally made a strike. He wove hand signs and drew his sword. It enveloped in water and slashed at the snakes neck, it made a deep cut, the soil turned to dripping mud.
"SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!" the snake struggled to keep together. Rutsu lept out of the snakes mouth and quickly flipped in the air, her hands were in one sign. She was just concentrating her chakra. The anbu looked at her, but the air went off. She looked as though she was melting. The anbu and Rutsu stood in front of each other.

Rutsu kept the same hand sign, staring at the anbu, he stood in one place, not moving. Rutsu wove more hand signs.
"hu! ninja art, mirage of the war!" she whispered quietly. The anbu flinched a little.

"what is going on? I remember this place, twelve years ago.... at the Mist village!" He looked all around. He was indeed in the Mist village.
"But, i was in the arena just a minute ago, Genjutsu!!" he stopped his chakra.
"Hu! release!" he looked up, the mirage was still there.

The commander had his chakra stopped. 
"Hu! Release!" The anbu was in the stance of shock. Kakashi narrowed his eyes.
"she's using a genjutsu that an anbu commander can't get rid of?" he said quietly. Sai overheard him. He was confused. 
_She can trap an anbu commander in a genjutsu, why didn't she use this type of jutsu on the other missions we needed help in?_

The anbu whirled his head around. He was still in the mist village.
"I released it! How am i still here!!!" he yelled. A figure lept at him. He ducked hurridly.
"Zabuza!" he yelled. Yes, zabuza momochi and the masked boy were standing in front of him. 
"kukuku... come haku, let kill him!" he charged at teh anbu. He didn't have time to react, somehow his body was stuck. He covered his head. Nothing happened. He looked around once more. Now it was an abyss of illusions. Images of the past war was everywhere. 
"What is going on!?!?" he yelled. Suddenly, a huge pair of eyes were in front of him, Kyuubi's eyes.
"*KUKUKUKU... You are my prey!!!*" Giant teeth swallowed him up.

The anbu collapsed. Everyone was in awe. Rutsu let go of her Genjutsu. The announcer said the battle was over. Medical ninja came and took the anbu away.
"well well Rutsu! didn't know you had such a powerful genjutsu." tsunade walked up behind her.
"huh? yeah... i just didn't want to use it yet." Rutsu walked quietly past tsunade out of the arena. Naruto and sakura lept off of the stands and followed her, questions brewing in their minds.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2008)

Tsunade treated the anbu personally. Something was wrong with him... His brain waves were all in a jack. They were flutcuating everywhere. Very unusually for a normal anbu. She asked some other anbu to come in and search his mind. They thoroghly invertigated his mind, all they found was the normal information for a Anbu agent. 
"what did she do to him? His spazzing every other second!" she had to switch to heavy drugs to calm the Anbu down.

Sakura and naruto stopped Rutsu before she reached her apartment.
"What WAS THAT?!?!" naruto yelled.
''YOU WERE AMAZING!!!" sakura complimented loudly. Rutsu was trying to shush them.
"WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL US YOU WERE THIS POWERFUL!!!" naruto yelled again.
"A GENJUTSU TO CATCH AND ANBU COMMANDER!??!" sakura screamed in surprise.
"SHH!!!" she tried to shut them up. they looked at her oddly.
"What do you mean 'Shhh'?" sakura asked.
"Just shut up!! I never wanted to use that!! I just developed the jutsu to bring back images of the ninja wars! It's only for those who went through a part of it." Rutsu said.
"WHOA!!" naruto yelled. Rutsu kicked him in the shin.
"SHH!!" she said. She looked around catiously.
"look, if we're going to talk about it, come inside!" she opened the door quickly and ushered them inside, she took one last look outside and slammed the door shut, locking it securely.

naruto and sakura explored her home. It wasn't very, well, small from what they thought. Her 'apartment', was more like a small home. It was well decorated with things that complimented everything next to it. Her furniture was standerd, her television was small. Rutsu ushered them into the living room.
"ok, any questions, AND one at a time!" she calmly said. naruto let sakura go first.
"How in the world are you able to beat an Anbu Commander??!" she asked.
"i thought you would ask that. It's just that i've been trying to not use such major jutsu until very major situations, like a ninja war...." she trailed off. 
"uh huh!" sakura said, waiting for more.
"oh, i just didn't want to lose control.... like last time." she looked at her legs. naruto thought over his question.
"what was your past like?" he said. Rutsu hesitated and stared at naruto.
"We never got to know! that's right!" sakura leaned forward.
"Would you please tell us?" she asked politly. Rutsu opened her mouth to say something, then closed it quickly. Her painful memories were brutal.
"well..... I never had....I..... I was... I was usually alone.." she said quietly.
"What about your parents?" sakura asked. Rutsu's face darkened.
"They were killed before my own eyes." she said in a dark voice. Naruto and Sakura were shocked.
"well..... You had old friends right? What about them?" they both asked in turn.
"Yeah, they're old. and long gone...." she trailed off again. Sakura got a worried look.
"Well, Granny tsunade said you were in a differnt village before, did you have a sensei?" Naruto asked hopeful. Rutsu's eyes suddenly flared with hate.
"Yes...... I did." she stated briefly. 
"Could you tell us about him or her?" sakura asked softly.
"They were.... the only ones who looked after me.. They were also killed in front of me." Rutsu stood up from her chair. Naruto and Sakura jumped.
"I think it's getting late. Please leave." she said quietly. Naruto and Sakura were confused. Rutsu gave them a mean and dark look.
"Leave!!!" she ordered. They quickly ran to the door. 
"Just one more question Rutsu!!" naruto said.
"No, leave." she began to shut the door on them.
"WHO WERE THEY KILLED BY!!" naruto yelled. Rutsu froze. naruto and sakura looked at her. Rutsu began to tear up.
"They were killed by those I thought who cared for me and someone who i fear!" she cried out. Kakashi appeared behind Naruto and Sakura and pulled them away from the door. Rutsu slammed it shut. 
"I think got a little too touchy about Rutsu's past." kakashi said. Naruto and Sakura were confused.
"Kakashi sensei! what's this about Rutsu and her past!!" naruto said blutly.
"uh... look, she is a Jinchuuriki, you know that right?" the two nodded.
"well, the one who sealed it inside her was.. i think.... someone related to her." he said.
"Then, later in her life, someone close to her, killed someone VERY close to her and almost killed her. Then, well, like the incident with naruto against orochimaru, she lost control and killed that person." kakashi said. Naruto and sakura got depressed very quickly.
"rutsu.."
"But, that's to be expected from the most powerful and noble clan in history, which is now extinct." Kakashi said.
"huh?" naruto was surprised.
"Rutsu's last name is Yoshinoto. The Yoshinoto clan is known as 'The start of all clans'. They created all known kekkai genkai, and possibly more than that." Kakashi said.
"The.. the yoshinoto clan?" sakura was puzzled.
"Yes, even the weakest of the clan would be able to take me Neji Hyuuga down easily." kakashi said. Naruto's eyes widened.
"NO way!" they both said.
"yes, and i only know about .0003% of what's really in Rutsu's past. She kept everything else a secret. But i do know right now, she's been listening to our conversation." kakashi looked up at a window. 

Rutsu was sitting by the window stile. She was crying.
"Yuma sensei!! Goku sensei!! Taito sensei!!!!!" she cried out. she clutch a pillow and cried into it. She looked towards the window. She had heard the conversation between naruto, sakura, and kakashi. They were discussing her past, or what they knew of it. Now that they knew that she was really more powerful than the sanin, she wasn't going to have an easy time. 
"Senseis! What do I do? WHAT DO I DO?!?!" she screamed. She cried and cried until she was drowsy with misery. Then she heard a tap at the window. 
"GO AWAY!!!" she screamed. but the tapping continued. She heard the sqwak of a hawk.
"huh?" she opened the window and a messanger hawk flew into her apartment. There was a small scroll in the container. It was from the sand village.
"Gaara..." she whispered. There was a note inside.
_To the woman who has shown me passion and love....
             You gazed at me with gleaming eyes,
              Looking for mine in the moonlight.
              Finally I gave in, to look into your blue bright eyes
              I was trapped in you beautiful gaze
              My brain wheeling in suspense
              And finally you lips touched mine
              Now, I know what Love is like.

I love you, Rutsu Yoshinoto.
Gaara_

"Gaara!" she clutched the letter against her chest.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

REPLY DATTEBAYO!!!
thank you naruto.. now get out! *kicks naruto in butt*
OWW!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu put a different scroll in the container. She wouldn't miss this chance to talk to Gaara. She put the poem he wrote in a drawer with a false bottom she made a few months ago. Rutsu lifted the hawk on her arm and opened the window, it flew out into the night, heading for the Sand village. Rutsu smiled, the sun was coming up.
"Gaara... I hope you are watching this sunrise just as i am." she whispered.

"SNNOOORRREEE!!!" naruto was half on the floor and half in his bed. Drool was dripping from his mouth. There was pounding on the door.
''NARUTO!!! GET YOUR ASS UP!!! IT'S TIME TO GO ON A MISSION!!!" Sakura yelled. 
"CHA!! GET UP!! I AM NOT TAKING.... THE BLAME!!" she slammed the door open. Pieces of wood flew everywhere. One big piece hit naruto's mouth. he stirred alittle, and scratched his butt.
"GRR! MOVE IT!!!!" sakura kicked naruto in the face. He slammed to the wall..
"OW! sakura- chan!" he whined.
"GET DRESSED YOU MORON!!!" she yelled.

The team met in front of the hokage building. Kakashi was holding a scroll. Sai was standing next to him.
"Alright. Our mission is pretty easy. Yamato won't be coming with us. It's a B- ranked mission to excort five feudal lords to the land of water. We are to meet them at this point, at the edge of the stone country. We need to look out for enemy ninja and thugs at all times." kakashi explained. Everyone nodded.
"Now, let's go!" Kakashi led the team to the gates. Rutsu was confident of the mission, nothing could go wrong this time. Just a normal escort mission.

They finally got to the edge of the stone country. They arrived at an expensive and heavily guarded castle. There were five men standing in front of the building.
"Hello, i am kakashi hatake. The leader of this squad. It is pleased to meet you, m'lords." he bowed. Everyone followed. The lords bowed to them.
"Please, let us go, there will be no guards, for it isn't nessecary. There are towns loyal to us all over the place. There will be ninja and guards that will be by us." one lord said. Kakashi nodded. they were off. One of the lords eyes Rutsu and grinned. He nudged the two lords next to him, they both looked at rutsu and grinned evily.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2008)

AWWW!!!! gaara sent Rutsu a poem!!! That's sooooo sweet!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2008)

GAHH!!! why were the lords smiling...?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 24, 2008)

claraofthesand said:
			
		

> REPLY DATTEBAYO!!!
> thank you naruto.. now get out! *kicks naruto in butt*
> OWW!!!




Gah! Why'd you kick me in the butt, clara? That hurt.



			
				 Shibo Uirusu said:
			
		

> GAHH!!! why were the lords smiling...?


We will find out, Shibo-chan.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

hehe.. you know, the other naruto. not you! you get cookie! *hold out cookie*
other naruto: HEY! I WANT COOKIE!!
YOU WAIT YOUR TURN!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 24, 2008)

COOKIE!!! YUM!!! Sorry other Naruto.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2008)

Naruto: Oh no. Vamp freak is here...>.>
Stop calling me that...
Naruto: Then how 'bout snake freak? Oh, can i have cookie???
HELL NOO!!! YOU CALLED ME A SNAKE FREAK!!! TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKE THIS!!!*kicks naruto (not u N.U91!!) to Beijing (alllll the way to the other side of the world!!*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh Shibo-chan. You kicked him farther than Bejing. He's coming back. *other Naruto flies through the air and nosedives into the ground*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't call me chan...i hate that...<._.> <--that means i'm angry


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

aww.. don't fight! it's not fun!! here's the next chapter!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



They squad were aware that the mission would take at least ten days. It was already day three on the mission, they were attack seventeen times so far. Rutsu kept watch all the nights. usually during the night, kakashi would wake up and order her to sleep. She would refuse and Kakashi said to at least use a clone to keep watch. She agreed to that. The lords kept a close watch over her at all times.
"Kakashi- san." one of them spoke up.
"hm?"
"We wish that one of you, preferably Rutsu- san, would go up ahead and scout for any thugs and theives, it's been a bother so far. Would you please?" He asked nicely. Kakashi looked at the team. Sai nodded, so did naruto and sakura.
"We got things here, go ahead Rutsu." He said. The lords grinned wickedly. She sprinted up ahead quickly.

"Man, today is beautiful! And there's a small town just up there! Perfect place to stop for now. No theives. It's safe." Rutsu said confidently. She turned around and headed for the group. 
She got there quickly and saw smoke. She dashed ahead in a hurry, to arrive to sakura unconcious, sai's leg inabling him to move, kakashi almost out, and naruto in the one three tails state. The five lords were standing in the middle of it all, completly unharmed. They were completly unscared.
"KAKASHI!!" Rutsu yelled. He turned his eye for one second and sighed with relief.
"RUTSU!! They aren't lords!!! THEY'RE IMPOSTERS!!!" he yelled. One of the lords went for him and stabbed him in the arm.
"KAKASHI!!" 
"Don't you move!!" one lord shouted. Rutsu froze, they surrounded Naruto, his chakra was going away. They were holding amulets.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2008)

*gasp* what are they going to do to him?! they're EVIL!!!!DIE BASTARDS!!!!!<..>


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

whoa... you are like me shibo, loud and agressive. here's a short one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto was struggling to stay standing, the amulets were sucking up his chakra. The lords were smiling with glee. Rutsu couldn't do anything.
"NARUTO!!!" she screamed.
"SHUT UP!!" the lord in front of her said.
"If you want your friends to live, you will do as we say and come with us." the lord commanded. Rutsu tried thinking up a plan.
"Don't even try getting out of this. If you even think of it, We will suck the life out of the nine tailed brat." one of them said. She gave in.
"Alright, please, just let them go." she said. The lords grinned evily. The lowered the amulets and walked away from naruto. He collapsed on the ground.
"uh!! R.. Ru..tsu..." he stuttered. Kakashi opened his eyes a little. Sakura managed to wake up a little. Sai watched carefully. They surrounded her and held out their amulets.
"W-what are you doing?" she said.
"just don't move.." the muttered. The amulets glowed and a beam shot at Rutsu. She screamed in pain. Chakra was being sucked out of her.
"DON'T!! STOP!!!!" kakashi yelled.
"YOU'RE KILLING HER!!" sakura screamed.
"We're not killing her, we're stealing her chakra. And that's why we're going to take her with us. She's going to supply us with her special chakra. Hehehe!!" one said.
"What!??" sakura said. They  ripped off their cloaks. Instead of five old men, there stood five rogue ninja. They had no headbands. 
"We have been searching and plotting as of how to get you!"
"And we finally got your weakness!!"
"So, we're making you our chakra slave so we can us as many jutsu as we want!!"
"That includes all kekkai genkai!!" 
"Now, you're ours!!" they all yelled in triumph.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2008)

*gasp* I WANT TO KILL THOSE BASTARDS!!!! DIE DIE DIE!!!!AAAAUGH!!!KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLL!!!*sycotic side coming out...eheheheh...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

whoa... we really have a lot in common don't we? somehow.... my psycotic side comes out whenever gaara gets even a paper cut. that's how much i love him! jesus im like some germaphobic mother to a kid!!!
next one!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



"HAHAHA!!!" the rogues laughed. naruto struggled to get up, but his body refused, he couldn't go on.
"AHHHHHH!!!" Rutsu roared, her eyes turned into red circles. She hunched over. Her hands grew into claws.
"ahhHHHHH!!!" she reared her head and looked at the ninja one by one.
"AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!" she lept out of the light surrounding her and slashed at one of them.
"GAH!" he jumped back.
"Hmph, looks like that thing is more agressive than i thought." one said.
"Who... who are you!!" Rutsu roared.
"tsh! I guess we forgot to introduce ourselves. My name is Hotaka."
"Katashi."
"Masuyo."
"Fumio."
"Michio." They stated one by one. Rutsu eyes each of them.
"Good.... now i know the names of my prey!" she lunged at Michio. He easily dodged her.
"Listen you moron! We are only after you for your chakra! It would have been easier for us if you didn't kill of the Yoshinoto clan!!" Hotaka shouted. Rutsu's eyes widened.
"you.. HOW DARE YOU SPEAK OF THEM!!" she lunged hungerly at him.
"she.. killed the yoshinoto clan?" sakura was shocked. 
"You're the only one left with the multi- element chakra. You have all of the elements!"
"Fire, earth, wind, water, and lightning!!"
"You are the one we need to destroy villages and create an empire!!" they all yelled. Rutsu's chakra flared.
"grr.... You came looking for me, sucking out my chakra along with naruto's... and you're saying you just wanted the Yoshinoto chakra? THAT'S ALL?!? I'LL KILL YOU!!!" she reared her head back and spat out fire. The five lept back in a hurry.
"Dammit! she's gotten too upset. We need to get her chakra now!" fumio said. Rutus charged at each ninja with rage of a thousand bulls. Everytime she missed, her chakra slashed at the ninja.
"RUTSU CALM DOWN!! THIS IS WHAT THEY WANT!!" kakashi screamed.
Rutus casted a side glance at him.
"Just shut up." kakashi was silent.
"They spoke of the thing that haunts me to this day. I NEED TO KILL THEM!!" she screamed. She began to shed tears.
"I WILL NOT LET ANYONE SPEAK OF IT AND LET THEM LIVE!!" she disappeared in a flash and appeared five meters behind two of the ninja. 
"wha-?" their backs slashed open. blood spilled everywhere. 
"MASUYO!! KATASHI!!" Fumio yelled. He charged at Rutsu, his amulet nestled in his palm.
"AHHH! YOU DEMON!!" he slammed his hand on Rutsu's neck. The amulet glowed brightly, and sucked up massives amounts of Rutsu's chakra.
"AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!" she swung at Fumio. He lept back and grinned. Rutus clawed at the amulet, but it wouldn't come out. Hotaka and Michiro saw this and grabbed their amulets. The buried them into Rutsu's back and neck. She screamed in pain. The two quickly took Masuyo's and Katashi's amulets and slammed them into Rutsu's back. She fell to the ground, writhing in pain and clawing at the gems.
"AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!" she screamed. Her teamates couldn't do anything. They watched as Rutsu faded away to a painful unconciousness. The three live ninja took her away with them. Leaving Rutsu's teamates to die.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

they...must...dieeeeeeeeeee...or...do they...want to....meet my little...snakey freinds...?*eye twitching*

i can't stop reading!! MOAR!!!!!^..^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

jesus..... i want to meet snakey!  snakes are cute!!! you have been eatin too much sugar haven't you? well, wish granted! another one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto leaned against a tree, tending to his wounds carefully by sakuras instrutions as she treaed Sai's leg. Kakashi was healed, but exhausted from his sharingan.
"I couldn't believe that Rutsu killed..." naruto trailed off. Kakashi looked down at him.
"I never knew it. Maybe that's the real reason why she has been so sensitive about her past. And those she loves." kakashi murmmered. Sakura stood up, with sai.
"We have to go after her!" She said. 
"If we don't she'll be dead soon, we must help Rutsu- chan and get her back." sai agreed. Kakashi shook his head.
"It's hopeless, if we do anything then we'll all be killed. And rutsu will be forced to fight against the leaf and the sand..." naruto jumped up.
"I agree with Sakura- chan and Sai!! We have to get her! Tsh!" he grasped his arm, it stung from a wound.
"Naruto, relax, your wounds will open up if you jump up like tha-" Everyone stopped, they heard a scream of pain in the distance.
"Rutsu..." kakashi sighed. Everyone mustered up their strength.
"We have to help her!" they all said. Kakashi shook his head again. 
"We can't, not without back up.." And just their luck, here came Kurenai and squad 8.
"Kurenai- sensei!!" Sakura yelled. The team stopped.
"What happened to you?" she rushed over with Hinata, shino, kiba, and the giant Akamaru.
"We were escorting some lords, and they turned out to be rouge ninja, and they took Rutsu. They wanted her chakra..." kakashi explained. Kurenai went wide eyed.
"Kakashi! why didn't you send a hawk! if they get her chakra you know what that means!" kakashi nodded.
"Yeah."
"Naruto- kun!!" hinata went to his side. Kiba helped Sai.
"Man, you guys got creamed! what's the matter naruto? Too weak? heh!"
"No! They surprised us!!" he yelled. Shino investigated to area.
"They aren't too smart, they left their disguises here. Kiba, you and Akamaru can track them." he held out some clothes.
"Man! they are stupid! and the scent is really fresh!" He took a robe and sniffed it. Akamaru did the same.
"EHH!!! MAN! they sweat a lot!!" he held the shirt away from him. akamaru sniffed the ground and air, him and kiba knew where they were.
"WOOF!!" Kurenai looked at them.
"We got their scent. Let's go!" the group lept after them.
"Hinata! Use your byakugan to scout ahead."
"HAI! BYAKUGAN!!" she activated her kekkai genkai. She looked kilometers ahead.
"I see them! And Rutsu!"
"What's happening!?" naruto asked.
"They are.. they are sucking out her chakra, but, something is in her neck and back, gems i think. They're tranferring the chakra to the three. And, something else is there.. but it's with Rutsu.." she concentrated more.
"what is it?" she whispered.

Rutus was forced to stand, they had her tied to trees, they were sucking up her chakra.
"GAHH!!" she spat blood.
"Maybe we should slow down, making it too fast will kill her." Hataka said.
"Nah! we need the chakra! the first stop is the Waterfall village!" Fumio said. Rutsu was trying to stay awake. She sank into her subconcious.


> "ha! ha! ha! ha!" she was running across a feild of grass, something was following her.
> "Ha! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA!!" she raced as fast as she could, the thing was right behind her.
> "*COME HERE! YOU WEAKLING!!! AHHH!!*" It slashed at her head. Rutsu blinked and appeared in front of a large cage doorway. She saw two large blood thirsty eyes lookin at her. She wasn't afraid.
> "Well, looks like you're hungry again right?" she said. Giant teeth gleemed in delight.
> ...


Rutsu stirred. Chakra began flooding from her body.
"Why isn't that being absorbed??" Michiro said. He walked forward and examined it.
"GET BACK YOU MORON!!" Fumio yelled, too late. Rutsu lashed out a clawed hand and sliced his face open.
"AH!!!!" he screamed in pain, his face was pouring blood.
"RAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Rutsu broke free from the ropes and fell to the ground. She was crouching, ready for her feast of blood. The chakra quickly wrapped itself around her and formed a tail and clawed feet. She had black marks on her face and limbs, They made her look like she had scales. 
"GAHH!!! BLOOD!!!" she exploded with chakra, sending a shockwave five miles wide.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOT!!! FEAST ON THE BLOOOOOOOOODDDDD!!!!XD they're gonna dieeee~, they're gonna dieeeee~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

ok. this is the last chapter for today, im tired!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The team raced as fast as they could through the forest.
"Hinata! What's the matter?" naruto caught hinata as she fell in shock.
"r-ru... rutsu... She's!" hinata stuttered. She was shivering in fear.
"Rutsu! come on hinata! what's wrong!?" naruto tried to find out. Hinata got her breath and tried to explain.
"The- the shockwave just now, you remember? That... That was Rutsu!! She.. She exploded!! But, it was chakra! Pure chakra!! And a few seconds before, i saw something that was welding up inside her. After a while, I saw a pair of eyes and giant teeth grinning from her central chakra network!!" she said. Kakashi and Kurenai looked at each other.
"You guys! listen and listen good! You are now OUR back up!" Kurenai ordered. Everyone looked up in shock.
"WHAT??" sakura yelled.
"But, kurenai sensei!! We all need to-"
"Not now Kiba! Rutsu has gotten too dangerous! If you get in voloved, you could get killed. By Rutsu!" She said. Kakashi looked at his squad."
"don't come after us understand? Only if i send a ninja hound you can come. ONLY if i send a ninja hound." kakashi ordered. The two jonin left in a hurry.
"what's happening?" Shino asked. The ground was shaking violantly, and there was a dense feeling of chakra in the air, Shino's bugs were going nuts, and akamaru was whimpering.
"What the hell? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!" kiba yelled. Naruto stared in the direction of where Rutsu was.
_What.. What is this feeling? It's like i want to Kill something... and something is calling me to it. But what? What is this feeling?_ Naruto feel to one knee. His chakra began to fluctuate.
"NARUTO!" sakura rushed to his side. Naruto clutched his head. He heard a constant ringing sound that scraped his ears.

Rutsu was leeping at each ninja with no intention of making any plans. She would slash and bite at anything the ninja touched. 
"WHAT THE HELL IS SHE??" they all wondered. She was getting out of hand.
"AAAAHHHHH!!! PREY!!!" she slashed at the wounded Michiro, sucessfully hitting his neck. He spouted a river of blood. He was dead in a minute.
"TSH! WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!?!" Fumio yelled. Him and Hotaka wove hand signs.
"Earth style! Vine binding justu!!" A bunch of rock ropes and vines lashed out at Rutsu, trying to tie her up. But her chakra burned them all away. She grinned and licked her lips.
"COME ON!!! JUST STAND STILL AND I'LL JUST EAT YOUR HEAD!!" she lunged at the two, managing to slash their sides.

"RUTSU!" kakashi threw shuriken in front of her. She turned around. Her red eyes glared at kakashi and Kurenai.
"GRR!!" she growled from the pit of her throat. She lunged at the two, they dodged her easily. THey saw the three ninja, dead and making a large pool of blood around them, but it was decreasing. Some soil was making its way to the bodies, drinking the soil on the way. 
"She's lose her will to fight by herself." kakashi muttered.
"kakashi, do we have to use those? I hate them!" kurenai said. Kakashi nodded. THey each pulled out a pack. They took out a shot filled with a black liquid. THey held them in their hands, ready to pierce Rutsu with them. 
"It may use all of this, so we need to strike at the most vital point!" kakashi said as he lifted his headband. Kurenai nodded. Rutsu sniffed the air as they pulled the needles out.
"AHH! YOU'RE NOT ENDING MY FEAST!! NEVER!! DON'T YOU DARE TOUCH ME WITH THOSE!!" she said. Her chakra flared up again. She charged at the two jonin.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

i like this little blood bath...what's in the packs?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

Like i said, needles. next one!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu hunched down, she was preparing to attack. Kurenai and Kakashi prepared themselves. She lunged at the two, reaching her claws to their necks. They quickly raised the needles to her arms and almost peirced her skin.
" AHHH!! GET THAT AWAY FROM ME!!!!" she lept back, licking the place where she almost got peirced.
"Kakashi, What if we were to remove those amulets? They seem to be hurting her, but she doesn't relize it. It must be the demon."
"I think it would be good to remove them, but then she would start losing a lot of blood. And that would draw the demon out more. We have to get these into her first!" he said. Rutsu glared at them, their was a fine line on both of her arms that revealed human skin.
"AHHH!!" she threw her arm out, the chakra lashing out at kakashi and kurenai. They lept back, the claws spread out, reaching farther for the two. Kakashi avoided it easily. But kurenai got stabbed in the leg. The chakra began eating away at her flesh.
"GAH!!" 
"KURENAI!!" Kakashi took a step to her. Rutsu appeared in front of him in a flash.
"KEEP YOU GAURD UP!!!" she swung and cut open his stomach, blood poured from the wound. Kakashi fell to the ground.
"KAKASHI!! gah! Ninja art! Blossom illusion jutsu!" Kurenai disappeared in a wave of sakura blossoms. Rutus hesitated. The sakura blossoms, those were the things she thought about when she wanted peace. She grasped her head and moaned.
"aahhHH!!!" Kurenai appeared next to Kakashi and started to treat his wounds.
"KURENAI!!" kakashi yelled. she turned around. Rutsu was glaring hungrily at them, chakra was vibrating all around her. THey were paralyzed, the chakra was holding them down, now they couldn't inject her with the potion.

"Ahh! AHH!!" naruto screamed.
"Naruto!! What's wrong??" sakura was by his side. Hinata activated her byakugan.
"SAKURA!! GET AWAY FROM HIM!!" she yelled. She turned to her. Naruto's nine tail fox chakra exploded from him. He roared and looked towards the terrified group. He sprouted one, two, three tails. The fourth was slowly growing.
"Oh no!! NARUTO!! CALM DOWN! PLEASE!!" sakura screamed. Naruto didn't hear her. He was being absorbed in the chakra. A booming voice appeared.
"*So, that old dragon wants to have a little fight does he? THEN HE'LL GET ONE!!!*" naruto ran to the direction kakashi and kurenai went. 
"NARUTO!!" the group yelled. They went after him, lengths away from him because of his speed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

*gasp* Naruto's gone mad...no, the Kyuubi has...yeah...

WOOT!! 110th post!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

ok, next!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu licked her claws, her work was done here. She sniffed the air. A presence was near. She grinned and licked her lips. Her tail wiped around her back. Naruto had swung his hand at her back, the chakra colliding with Rutsu's. Naruto's skin was starting to dissolve into the chakra, his fourth tail nearly complete. 
"*KUKUKU!!! Come on!! Hurry it up nine tails! You are so slow!! Maybe I can speed it up!!"* A booming voice said. Rutsu charged at naruto, her hand stretch out. She grabbed one of Nartuo's tails. 
"GGGAHHH!!" she forced her chakra into it. Naruto roared in protest. Soon, naruto was completly transformed.
"*So Zangto- za, you want to finish our little fight that was interrupted over 16 years ago? Hmmm? I wouldn't take that chance, you are so old!!!*" Naruto charged at Rutsu. Now, it was demon against demon, they had no concern about their hosts at all. 

Sakura and the rest of the group arrived. They saw Rutsu and Naruto fighting each other. Sakura looked around and saw Kurenai and Kakashi on the ground, bleeding and unmoving. She rushed over to them carefully. 
"Hinata! Come here!" she whispered, hinata saw her and quickly rushed over.
"I need you to use some bandages and tighten up their wounds, we need to stop the bleeding now!!" 
"but, sakura- san-"
"Hurry!"
"But, they don't have a flowing chakra network... they're.." hinata said saddly. Sakura teared up. 
"I don't care, at least stop the bleeding!!" she said. Hinata understood her pain. She did as she was told.

"What the fuck is going on!? Who's who? Is that naruto? And Rutsu??" Kiba said. Shino was quiet, but shocked.
"This isn't good. We have to break them up somehow. I know of some of Naruto- kun's power in that state, but for Rutsu- chan... I don't know what will happen." Sai said.
"Wait, which is Naruto?" Sai pointed to to the glowing red fox shaped mass of chakra.
"No way! He's just pure chakra! So, that is Rutsu?" kiba looked at the black and red glowing chakra that surrounded a much thicker form. 
"This can't be real. S-shes a real monster." kiba muttered. Suddenly, Rutsu looked his way. They were paralyzed. She opened her mouth and let a ball of electric chakra fly towards them.
"MOVE!" shino yelled. They quickly lept out of the way, just in time before they were killed. They suffered minor wounds, but they were alive.
"GAH! WhAT THE HELL WAS THAT?" kiba yelled. He held the still whimpering akamaru in his arms. 
"This is a fight we can't interfer in." sai said.

"KAKASHI SENSEI!!" sakura cried out. He barely moved when she shook him.
"S-s.. sakura... get.. get the... get the needles.." he whispered. She looked around quickly. She saw two needles laying twenty feet away from them, and only five from the fight. She mustered up her courage and ran to them. She was forced to stop a few times due to the chakra raging around the area. She quickly grabbed the needles and ran back to kakashi.
"Get.. get the injection... to Rutsu.... hurry.." he fell into darkness.
"NO!! KAKASHI SENSEI!!" she screamed.




ok. PLEASE OH PLEASE reply!!  pweaasseee!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 27, 2008)

HO


LY


SH


IT


!!!!!


THIS



IS


SCARY


!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

why thank you! i see it did what i thought it would do!! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura fell onto the lifeless body of Kakashi. She sobbed and sobbed. Hinata was crying as well. Knowing that both Kurenai and Kakashi were dead. She wiped her eyes, but the tears kept flowing. She glanced to the death battle that was happening between Rutsu and Naruto.
"Naruto- kun, please, don't die!" she cried.

Rutsu was clinging against Naruto's arms, the were in a lock, facing each other, slashing with their tails and teeth.
"*Give it up old man!! I'm far too powerful for you!!*" naruto's nine tails spoke.
"*Don't make me laugh, the only reason you almost won was because this idiotic girl was fighting against me!!*" Zangto- za's voice boomed. They pushed against each other, the ominous chakra's colliding against each other and making sparks. They were trying to kill each other. Rutsu was starting to push back, the amulets had finally broken to pieces. 
"*NOW YOU WILL DIE! NINE TAILS!*" she yelled. She sprouted another arm and slashed at naruto's head.
"NARUTO MOVE!!" sakura hit rutsu's claw out of the way.
"SAKURA!! NO!! GET OUT OF THERE!!" kiba yelled. Sakura ignored them. Naruto was stunned. Rutus was grinning yet upset at the same time.
"*You stupid human! I almost killed him!! You bitch!!*" Zangto-za's voice roared out.
"*You foolish girl!! Naruto is not present!! You think that a human barging in like this will let you be alive?? WRONG!!*" naruto swung his claw at Sakura. She lept away from it, throwing a kunai with an exploding tag on it.
"*FOOL!*" the tag exploed, nothing happened. Rutsu lunged at Sakura. She twisted around and stuck something in Rutsu's arm, at the price of a big gash in her side.
"*Huh? what is this..*" Zangto-za picked at an empty needle on Rutsu's arm. Then her eyes went wide.
"*YOU!! NO!!!!! YOU BITCH!! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!*" rutsu sprang at Sakura. She couldn't react. she closed her eyes. Naruto lept in and pounch onto Rutsu's back. Sakura was amazed at the reactions of the two demons. She took out a second needle. The black liquid was bubbling.
"I have to get this into Rutsu! GAH!" she clutched her side, it was burning from Rutsu's chakra. She tried to heal it, but the chakra continued to eat at her flesh. She looked over at the three dead ninja. She could see their bones, almost all the way clean.
"This chakra is quick! I have to get Rutsu back to normal and find a cure for it!! GAH!" Sakura stood up.
"KIBA! SHINO!! SAI!! COME HERE!" she ordered. They came to her side.
"Let's get Hinata and get out of here! we'll be killed if-"
"No!" sakura interrupted shino.
"we have to get Naruto and Rutsu back to normal!! It's the only way to solve most of the problems." Sakura stood straight up, blood fell to the ground. 
"Come on! Shino, you get Naruto away from here, i know you can. And sai, you follow shino make sure he doesn't get killed. Kiba, akamaru, you're with me!" she ordered. Shino nodded and went forward. His insects were still in his control. They went to the demons and buzzed around Naruto's head. They were careful not to touch the chakra. Naurto swiped a hand at the bugs and saw Shino. The instincts of The nine tails overwelmed Naruto. He lept at Shino. Sai put an ink bird in front of him and directed his attention into the woods. Naruto lept away to the distractions, his instincts for blood overwelming.
"*GET BACK HERE YOU SLIME!!*" Rutsu started for naruto, Sakura and Kiba blocked her path.
"*TSH! You stupid bitch! I guess you called upon your Dog ass friend to help you! TSH! PATHETIC!!*" rutsu lunged at sakura.
"KIBA!!" Him and akamaru transformed into a giant two headed wolf and performed fang over fang jutsu. Rutsu was hit head on. Sakura got out the needle again, ready for combat.
"I just have to get this needle into Rutsu! Thanks to kiba- KIBA!! AKAMARU!!" Smoke cleared to reveal Kiba AND akamaru in Rutsu jaws. They were bleeding heavily.
"*MM... Tasty! I always like Dog meat!!*" She spat them out of her jaws. The chakra eating away at their flesh. Sakura was stunned. Rutsu slowly made her way to her.
"SAKRUA!!" hinata came in and performed Eith trigrams sixty four palms.
"GAH!!" she held her hands, they had burns on them from the Chakra of Zangto-za.
"*Tsh! You think that'll stop me!! GIRL!!*" Rutsu lunged at hinata, she barely escaped. Sakura saw her chance and plunged the needle into Rutsu's back.
"*HUH?? YOU BITCH!! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!*" rutsu swung her arm around to her back, the chakra sizzling in the air.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 28, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*Spoiler*: __ 



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



W


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm a little scared, now...it's so good...KAKSHI AND KURENAI ARE DEAD!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

yes, they are... i know it's sad! but it's a twist i had to take.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu swung her arm around to her back, where the helpless sakura clung onto, injecting Rutsu with the black liquid.
"*AAHHHH! DIE!!!*" Sakura closed her eyes for her life, then, she felt the chakra under her bubbling. She saw that the clawed hand shaped chakra was starting to drip. It melted down to Rutsu's hand, her skin was black and had patches of burnt skin in it. Sakura's outfit was getting damp from the melting chakra, the needle sank down into it. She lept off of Rutsu, panting and staring. The chakra made a large pool around Rutsu. She was almost recovered.
"*You... you witch! The next chance I get, I'LL KILL YOU...!!*" The booming voice faded away. Rutsu's face appeared out of the oozing chakra, it was expressionless and blank. Sakura took a few short steps towards Rutsu. She halted. The chakra was starting to steam on her blouse. Sakura quickly took it off and put on a spare she always carried around. She watched as the chakra burned the blouse Sakura had just taken off. Hinata carrifully walked to Rutsu's side.
"R-rutsu? Are you alright?" She put a hand on her shoulder. Hinata pulled it back quickly, the chakra had burned her hand.
"I guess she still needs to recover.." hinata said. Sakura walked up to Hinata.
"Come on, we need to start healing Kiba and Akamaru." Sakura took Hinata's arm and led her to Kiba's side. Hinata immediatly began wrapping Akamaru's wounds in bandages. The chakra was depleting so the burning of their flesh stopped. Sakura used her healing jutsu on Kibas major wounds and burns. 
Once the two finished, the peered over at Rutsu, she was on her knees, sitting with a blank face. Her skin was regenerating itself automatically. The burned skin pealed off to be replaced by new. The black wore off back into the healthy peach color of her natural skin. Sakura crouched down besides Rutsu, her hair was wet from the melting chakra.
"Rutsu, come on, it'll be fi-" sakura caught Rutsu as she fell. She was unconcious.
"I guess we will need to get Shino and Sai now." Hinata said. Sakura sighed and place Rutsu on the ground. They left to find their companions. Not knowing that someone was watching.. with red eyes.




OK! That's that chapter, the rest will continue later on!! Reply and I might get a little someone in here!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2008)

who is it?who is it? WHO IS IT?!GAHH!!!!i just came back home from school...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

oh, well thank you! and welcome home Katama!! *hugs shibo* here's another one!! ^^,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura and Hinata plunged into the thick forest, they followed the trail of destroyed trees and branches. Finally, the two came to the edge of the forest, they could hear the intense fighting. A big explosion came up, blowing the two girls back.
"GH!!" hinata fell from the tree.
"HINATA!" sakura grabbed her arm and pulled her up to a branch.
"Thank you Sakura- san." she said. Sakura nodded.
"Ready?"
"Mm! Yes!" they two lept into the clearing. They saw Sai on his Ink bird and Shino floating on his insects, above Naruto. They fell downwards. Suddenly taken by surprise of the giant crater in front of them and beneath them. They quickly lept behind a boulder, away from naruto.
"sakura- san, what can i do?" hinata asked. Sakura thought it over.
"Use your Byakugan to look around, look at Shino's and Sai's chakra conditions and check to see if they didn't get hit by Naruto's chakra!" she whispered. Hinata nodded and activated her Byakugan. She took a quick look around and saw that Shino and Sai were safe but low on chakra.
"They haven't gotten hit yet, but they're low on chakra, so what do we do?" Hinata faced SAkura again.
"We need to get Shino and Sai out of there, but get Naruto back to normal as well. This is going to be so difficult!" sakura shook her head.
"The best thing we can do now is.. to fight naruto." She said. Hinata was shocked.
"Right! Let's go Sakura-san!" hinata got up along with sakura. They lept out into the field.

Rutsu was motionless as a figure with red eyes walked up to her. He stood over her as he examined her face. He bent down in her face.
"So, that's what you're hiding all those years... That massive power that you were surpressing inside of you is exactly what we have searched for, forget the nine tails, now knowing this type of power, no wonder they want you more than any other." He checked her pulse.
"Tsh, always stubborn, after all of that and your heartbeat didn't slow down or speed up. Why did you always hide such a power?" He lifted her head up. He stared her in her closed eyes. The sharingan was stong in his eyes. He opened one of her eyes and stared into it. Her eyes moved to look straight into his. A black swirl suddenly appeared. Red replaced the blue iris's and had three extra black pupils in her eyes. 
"Oh, so what he told me was true... You have the Sharingan." He muttered. He put her head back on the ground and picked up a bag that was hidden in the bushes.
"Now I'll get that scroll without you interrupting me." He reached into the bag and pulled out a small scroll.
"Just a few jutsu's and I'll be set." He quickly scanned the scroll.
_Sharingan.. Mongekyou.. and Ameteretsu. Just what I needed to look at._ He grinned and set the scroll back in the bag.
"I have respect for you now, Rutsu. So I'm not going to go any farther into it, or steal it from you. You seem to hold it dear to you. It's even in your handwriting. I guess you mastered it." He put the bag by Rutsu and lept off into the trees.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2008)

I think i know who it is!!!

*Spoiler*: _it is..._ 





*Spoiler*: _farther...._ 





*Spoiler*: _farther..._ 





*Spoiler*: _farther yet..._ 





*Spoiler*: _farther..._ 





*Spoiler*: _farther..._ 





*Spoiler*: _here we are!!!_ 



SASUKE!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

ok! i think you got it shibo! good mind at that, here's the next one!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura and Hinata were back to back with Sai and Shino. Naruto had gotten them beat up pretty badly. They were drained of their chakra and their flesh was burning. They could hardly keep their eyes open. Naruto was still eyeing them with hunger.
"*You're all going to pay for making me lose my long awaited fight AND great meal!! I WAITED SIXTEEN LONG YEARS FOR IT!! AND YOU RUIN IT!! YOU EVEN GOT THAT BRAT GIRL BACK IN CONTROL!!!*" the nine tails screamed. Sai and Shino looked at Sakura and Hinata. The two nodded. Shino and Sai also nodded.
"So, Rutsu is back to normal. If only we could get back up, this would be solved." Shino said. 
"We need Captain Yamato, he can calm Naruto down easily." Sai stated. They nodded. Hinata fell down. Sakura's knees were wobbling, Sai and Shino were barely standing. Naruto saw the weakness and lunged for the four. They were prepare for death. But instead of felling their flesh being ripped from their bones, the heard a kick in the side. They looked up to see A girl standing in front of them. 
"Rutsu!" Sakura exclaimed. 
"You're in no condition to fight!" Shino said. She ignored them.
"Just don't get in my way. And Hinata, do I have you permission?" Naruto ran for her.
"What?"
"Do I have you permission? To use your Kekkai Genkai?" she asked. Naruto was a few meters away.
"LOOK OUT!!" Hinata yelled. Rutsu quickly flipped her wrist into Naruto's jaw, he jumped back, rubbing it.
"*GRRR!! You dare to use a weak Kekkai Genkai such as that against me??*" He said. Everyone looked up at Rutsu, she was in a stance similar to Neji's and Hinata's.
"B-B.... Byakugan?" Hinata whispered. Yes, Rutsu had activated the Byakugan, the Kekkai Genkai of the Hyuuga clan.
_Taito sensei... i remember when you helped me train to improve the Byakugan.. You helped me greatly, now I will honor you with the dance that you taught me so many years ago._ Rutsu moved one arm up, her fingers facing down. She bent down on her knees and kept her feet stift and flat on the ground. 
"That stance! It seems so fimiliar!" Hinata whispered. She vanished and appeared behind naruto, her eyes stiff and mean.
"HUH!! GENTLE FIST DANCE!! GREAT FEATHER WIND!!" she carefully twirled around Naruto, blocking his chakra paths at the same time. Hinata watched carefully, knowing that this would help her own training. She watched as each time Naruto swung at her, she acrefully lept back or bent down to only block more chakra paths.
"S.. she's a master...." hinata muttered. Sakura heard this and continued to watch Rutsu. She was mesmorized by how graceful Rutsu was.
"HUH!!" Rutsu made one last attack at Naruto's central chakra area. He fell to the ground. Rutsu appeared behind him and swung her hand at his neck. She sent a heavy blow of chakra through his neck. 
"Now, to finish it. Ninja art, demons sleep." She carefully placed her hand over Naruto's face and sent a cool wave of chakra into Naruto's eyes. The chakra began to deplete and soon enough, Naruto was back to normal, his skin completly healed. Rutus released the Byakugan and picked Naruto up.
"Come on guys, let's get out of here."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 29, 2008)

HOLY SHOOT!!!
She's good. She's ewesome. She's...
 SAME WITH THIS STORY!!CHA!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

pretty kitty! and thank you for the compliment! *hug shibo* thanks!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

ok! sorry for the double post, but here's the next chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu walked past the four stunned shinobi. Naruto was limp in her strong arms. 
"What is it? We need to get back to Kakashi and Kurenai don't we?" She said, still walking into the woods.
"But.. They're... dead.... you killed them.." hinata stuttered out. Shino's eyebrows raised in shock. Sai lowered his gaze.
"That doesn't matter now does it? Let's go... please." Rutsu said quietly. The four followed Rutsu through the trees and soon ended up in the place Rutsu was fighting.
"So... what do we do?" Shino asked. Rutsu layed out naruto on the ground.
"We heal them." Rutsu stated. Sakura looked up.
"But! Kakashi... and Kurenai.. They're dead! they can't be brought back to life!!" sakura cried out. She started to tear up again.
"Sakura... remember what Tsunade told you a while back?" Sakura looked at the ground.
"She said that the healing Jutsu regenerates cells and forms new ones to move again. Well.... being dead is really caused by heavily damaged cells that just need a little fixing up. Like a blow to the leg, it can be fixed, same with someone's life." Rutsu explained. Sakura shook her head.
"But that's impossible! It would require you to give up your own life for one other!!" Hinata cried.
"But there's a trick to it.. Very few medical ninja have heard let alone learned this technique. It requires complete concentration and a lot of chakra. But I have done this so many times... I know all the shortcuts around the obsticles." Rutsu straightened out Kakashi and Kurenai's bodies next to Naruto's. She wove hand signs and placed one hand in the air.
"Rebirth of Breath." Rutsu's hand glowed an eerie green chakra and shot down onto the three motionless bodies. It covered their bodies completely. Naruto was the first to be let go of. He began to breath again. The chakra took a few extra ten minutes to heal up Kakashi and Kurenai. soon, the chakra receded back to Rutsu's hand.
"mm... Where.. am I..?" Kakashi looked around. He saw Rutsu standing over him and the four shinobi rushing over to him.
"Kakashi.. what's going on?" Kurenai woke up. She tried to sit up.
"NO!! Kurenai sensei! Be still! It'll be ok soon!!" Hinata cried. Shino was beside her. But he was looking at Kiba.
"What about Kiba? And Akamaru?" he questioned.
"I already healed them. They're fine." Rutsu said sharply. Shino nodded and sort of grinned.
"Good.."

After the catching up and all of the mushy hugs, Rutsu was sniffing the air.
"There was someone here a while ago.." she muttered. She looked over at her bag, it wasn't were she left it, in the bushes. She picked it up and sniffed it.
"sasuke...." Rutsu whispered. She reached into it and did what was needed to find what she needed.
_The thing that was taken out last.._ Rutsu gripped on a small scroll. Her eyes widened. She pulled it out slowly. 
"No!" she whispered. It was the secret Jutsus of the Uchiha clan. 
"Now that he's seen it... it'll be more trouble for all of us!" she whispered. she stuffed it back in her bag.
"We're going everyone." she ordered. The squads looked up.
"Why?" Sakura asked.
"Just now. I have Naruto. We're going." She picked Naruto up and slug him over her shoulder.
"Let's go!!" she barked. they lept into the trees, Shino carried Kiba and had his insects carry Akamaru. Sakura and Sai supported Kurenai and Kakashi.
Rutsu was far up ahead, rushing to get back to the village.
_After that incident, I think I need to visit an old friend to help me._


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 30, 2008)

YAY!!!KAKASHI AND KURENAI ARE ALIVE!!!X3
But, who's this person Rutsu mentioned???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

well... we may find out soon here....


*Spoiler*: __ 



They squad had arrived at the village. Kurenai, Kakashi, Kiba and Akamaru were sent to the hospital  immediatly. The rest were in a temperary room to rest. They swore to Rutsu not to tell what happened, only to blame Naruto. Which was quite reasonable by their standerds.
"So, Naruto lost control during a fight with the imposter ninja. Correct?" tsunade stated. Sakura nodded.
"And he hurt Kakashi AND Kurenai in the process?" 
"Well, the ninja had damaged Kakashi sensei quite badly before. And Kurenai sensei was getting back from a mission, she was quite low on chakra." Sakura said. Tsunade nodded. 
"Then i guess it's reasonable that Naruto lost it. In those situations you never know what he'll do!" Tsunade narrowed her eyes.
"Why didn't Rutsu handle this quickly?" Sakura was ready for the question.
"She was in the middle of combat with three of the five ninja. She was unable to get past them." Sakura said calmly. Tsunade nodded.
"Good. That's seems reasonable. Now I hear she's off on a personal vacation time to a place she won't say." Tsunade glanced at Sakura. She was shocked.
"Already? She's not even going to rest?" 
"She has agreed to wait until tomarrow. Although I doubt it she'll wait til eight am. She will most likely leave around midnight, or, in her smartass terms, tomarrow." Tsunade stated. Sakura looked at the floor.
"Yes m'am." she said sadly.
"You may go."
"Yes m'am." Sakura walked out the door.

The next few days were very quiet without Rutsu around. Especially with what had happened in front of team 7 and 8. Sakura was very close to Sai and Naruto those days.
"So when is she coming back?" naruto asked.
"I don't know. Lady Tsunade said she might be gone for a few days to over a month!" Sai thought about something.
"You said she wasn't metioning where she was going right? Maybe she'll spend a lot of time concealing her trails. So from her speed and what I suspect her skills, it will take her about 8 days to get there and maybe 3 to get back. No matter where the destination." Sai said. The others nodded.
"That wouldn't be a surprise. The last time she left, it was for about three days. She only told me the amount of miles she went during that time." sakura said.
"How much?" Sai was interested.
"I think it's impossible, but about 200, back and forth put together." She said. Sai was in thought again.
"so, she must have spent one day at her destination. So about 100 miles a day." Sai whispered.
"NO WAY!"
"SHUT UP NARUTO!! YOU'LL WAKE THE OTHER PATIENTS!!" sakura put a hand over his mouth. 

Rutsu ran inside a temple. It was completly deserted. She met up with a monk.
"Ah! Rutsu- sama! I am grateful for your return!" he cheered.
"I'm not here for a long while, Gozan, I'm only here for a day or maybe three. Is it still up here?" she asked.
"Oh. yes, It has been calling your name for quite some time now. Come, I'll make sure no one is following." Gozan lead Rutsu down some hallways and through deserted chambers. He led her through deep stairwells and tunnels very cramp that they had to crawl.
"Here, It's been waiting so long for you." He bowed as she stepped past him. She took off her sandels and bowed to him.
"Thank, Dozan- san." He left quickly to leave her alone. She stepped through a small archway and bowed as she entered.
"I'm sorry I'm so late.... senseis." she sat on a mat. A giant stone statue with three sitting figures were carved into it. Their eyes had Topaz in them. They glowed at her voice. She meditated and let her mind float free.
"_It has been so long, student. You broke you promise! AGAIN!_" a woman's voice said.
"_You need to come here more often! Being around old guys in robes is a little uncomfortable!_" a young male voice said.
"_You need to stop being so stubborn and visit you senseis more often!_" a deeper male voice said. Rutsu smiled.
"I'm sorry, so much to do, taking care of a fellow Jinchuuriki with the nine tail fox." She laughed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

here's the next one!  enjoy and reply pwease! and It'll be very short.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"_Oh! The nine tails hum?_" the womans voice said. 
"_You had a little trouble with a little fight with it a while ago, from what you've told us._" the young male said.
"Yes, the Jinchuuriki's host's name is Naruto Uzumachi. You have heard of Uzumachi before right?" Rutsu asked.
"_OF COURSE!! Your sensei's don't travel everywhere and not learn of any names!! where have i heard that before..?_" the young male said.
"_YOU IDIOT!! YOU CAN BE SO DULL SOMETIMES GOKU!!_" the woman yelled.
"_Hey!! YUMA!! Stop kicking Goku!!_" the deeper male said.
"_AH SHUT UP!!!! It's my foot!! I can do what I want with it Taito!!_" Yuma yelled. 
"_OW!! FOOT IN BUTT IS NOT PLEASENT!!_" Goku yelled.
"Alright! Guys! Stop fighting! You're much worse than Naruto against Sasuke in their arguements!!" Rutsu yelled in her mind. She had to speak in her head to communicate with her senseis.
"_Ah! I was almost giving him a fracture too!_"
"_ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? YOU BROKE MY FOOT!! AGAIN!!_" goku whined.
"Pipe down guys, and Goku, you know it only takes a few minutes for a broken foot to be healed in the netherworld." Rutsu said.
"_BUT IT HURTS!!_"
"_Stop being a baby!_" Taito yelled.
"Oh, and Taito- sensei, i used that Gentle fist Dance you taught me!" Rutus smiled.
"_Oh, why did you use it? It's only for emergency's._" Taito questioned. Rutsu's smile disappered.
"well... naruto.... sort of got out of control.... because i did.." she whispered. The three were silent.
"_Oh dear..._" Yuma said.
"_You didn't kill anyone did you?_" goku asked.
"I did... Kakashi Hatake and Kurenai. But i got them back easily, thanks Yuma sensei."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 1, 2008)

Whoa...I like this...talking to spirits...*closes eyes* where are you, snakey?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

heh! nice! i hope you find him! tell him hi and give him an indian burn for me ok?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

ok, im double posting,..... agian.  mostly cause no one else will post to my little story. just like last time!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was laughing when a monk came into the room.
"I really hate to disturb her like this.." Dozan whispered. He carefully made his way near rutsu.
"_it looks like Dozan had something to tell you Rutsu._" Yuma said.
"Rutsu- sama."
"Yes Dozan?" she said, her eyes still closed. 
"We have a few people here who are waiting for you. They don't seem to be wanting to wait here long. They have said many threats to the fellow monks here if they don't talk to you." He said. Rutsu opened her eyes.
"Really?" she glanced at the statue. The eyes glowed faintly.
"Alright, I'll go meet them." She got up and bowed deeply to the statue. She followed the monk back out to the monestary.

"Where is she? Come on! We've been waiting here for a while and we have a tight scheduale!! MOVE IT!!" one man yelled. A woman who seemed extremly annoyed gripped his arm.
"Shut up Gonto, be patient! It's enough with you here yelling all the time!!" She said. Gonto gave an irritated look.
"I don't give a shit's worth about it! We're going to be late if she doesn't get out here!" Gonto pulled his arm out of the woman's grip.
"Rutsu- sama has arrived." a young monk said. He bowed as Rutsu came into the room.
"FINALLY!!!!" Gonto yelled.
"SHUT UP!!" The woman hit him on the head.
"Alright, calm down you two!" Rutsu said. The two looked at Rutsu.
"God, I just had to be partnered up with him didn't I, rutsu- sama?" the woman said. 
"Look, you both had the right jutsu to compliment each other so live with it or be killed!" she said. The two straightened up.
"So, what happened to the others I had?" Rutsu's eyebrow raised.
"They were killed mercilessly on the battlefeild by the underlings. None survived." Gonto said. Rutsu nodded.
"Reports?" 
"We have found a numerous amount of imformation that would take days to tell you, Rutsu- sama. So we have put together a file that contains all the information found." The woman handed Rutsu a chunky folder. 
"Good. I see your large mind hasn't served it's purpose wrong yet, Kami." Rutsu said. Kami nodded.
"We must go, Rutsu- sama. Our battle has just begun." Gonto said.
"Get some recruits while you're at it. It's not that hard these days. You may leave." Rutsu ordered. The two bowed and left quickly.
"Rutsu- sama.. do you wish for us to input the information?" Dozan said. 
"Might as well. But first, I'll have to go through it. To see if any EXXTREMLY important items are placed in it." Rutsu said. The monk nodded and bowed before leaving.
"Almost time. Just a little more information and recruits and the Akatsuki will be rid of forever."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2008)

What the...? I like where tis si going!! is rutsu in some organisation?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

perhaps... who knows! maybe we'll find out in this chapter....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu took the folder to a secret chamber in the wall. Three monks were there, along with some computers and a large open space. She handed the folder to a young monk, he quickly scanned it onto the computers. The other two monks sat down in the large space and put the folder in the middle of the room. The focused chakra. There was a flash of bright light and the folder was gone.
"Rutsu- sama, according to the information, there was a piece of a sword within the folder correct?" the young monk said.
"Yes. I have with me. I'm going to investigate it further." she said. The monks bowed to her and left.

The village was starting to get a little dull. Without Rutsu, Sakura couldn't really talk to anyone about inculting naruto or sai. And naruto couldn't beg someone to give him some cash for ramen.
"I guess Rutsu's gone for longer than we thought." Sakura said. Naruto was just out of the hospital. 
"Yeah, there's no one to really talk about fun stuff to. Plus with all this depression, she always finds a way to cheer us up. It's really boring." Naruto said. Sakura saw a shadow on the ground. She looked up.
"Well, my day is going to be a lot more cheerful." She stepped aside. Naruto looked up.
"AHHHH!!!!"
"HEYYY!!!!!" The shadow fell smack dab onto naruto.
"OOWWW!! GOD DAMMIT!! GET THE FUCK OFF OF ME!!!" he whezzed. Sakura giggled.
"Hello Rutsu!" she said. Rutsu grinned from Naruto's back.
"GET OFF!!" he yelled again.
"Oh! SHUT UP!!" she smashed her foot in his neck.
"GAH!!" 
"eHEHAHA!!" Sakura laughed. Rutsu got up off of naruto. He staggered to his feet.
"Well? What happened while I was gone?" she asked.
"Heh. Not much actually. Nothing has happened. Nothing interesting anyway." Sakura said. 
"Oh. So is Tsunade in today?" 
"Yeah, she's in her office." Sakura said.
"Thanks!" rutsu disappeared.
"Gez, bitch." naruto rubbed his back. Then he fell down, his head bleeding.
"I HEARD THAT!!" Rutsu voice boomed.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2008)

that rutsu...
*yawn* almost time for me to go to sleep...*yawn*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

good night! have good dreams! don't let the snakes bite!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 2, 2008)

i will let them bite me...^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

aw.... don't let the pervert ones.. under your shirt... eeewww.. smack those down!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu knocked on Tsunades door.
"WHAT???" she yelled. 
"Uh..... sake delivery?" She said.
"OH SHUT UP RUTSU!! Get in here!" she yelled. Rutsu walked in with a grin on her face.
"I hate it when you do that." Tsunade muttered. Rutsu took on a serious face.
"What?" Tsunade looked at her. Rutsu reached into her bag and brought out a scroll.
"HM? What is that?" Tsunade asked. 
"Would you like to know about the akatsuki?" Rutsu asked. Tsunade's eyes brightened.
"You did it again didn't you?" Tsunade took the scroll from Rutsu.
"Yes, and it seems they've taken up the system of underlings and commanders under the command of the Akatsuki memebers. From what was concluded, each member heads a 'squad', these squads can be any size. They are assigned to one region of the countries and are to follow the orders of the Akatsuki. It can prove troublesome." Rutsu said. Tsunade looked through the scroll. 
"Even if that's pretty much it, it still helps. We can prepare ourselves with this information and train to become stronger. This is very useful Rutsu. How are your followers doing?" Tsunade raised an eyebrow. Rutsu calmly replied.
"After a long a tiresome first part of the battles, only two of the originals have survived. This proves how strong they are. Currently, they are recruiting more, it shouldn't take them long."
"Hmph... I guess the Yakuza have been very obediant under your command haven't they? You must be proud. How is.... the housings?" Tsunade asked. Rutsu stiffened.
"It's all very good. There haven't been any bad actions or moves yet." She said.
"Good! And cheer up! You can go now!" Rutsu walked out the door, she turned slightly.
"Oh, and i forgot something."
"what?"
"Sake delivery, that'll be $500!" 
"WOULD YOU GO!!! SHUT UP ABOUT THAT!!" Tsunade threw a chair at the door.

Naruto was slurping up some ramen with sakura and sai, talking about random stuff.
"So, do you think we'll get a mission soon?" Sakura asked. Naruto slurpped up some ramen.
"NAH! Granny tsunade is sooo boring she'll probably just give us some low ranking missions!" He complained. There was a knock on the wood. Sakura and Sai looked around. There was Rutsu.
"NOODLE DELIVERY!!" She yelled. Teuchi came out. She slammed a big crate on the ground.
"Careful!" he said.
"I always do that to stir up the dust, it won't damage them!" She said. She housted the crate over the counter. Teuchi carefully opened it.
"AH! goodness! an awful lot in here aren't there?" he said.
"OH! Yeah, i sort of bought it for you! Since Naruto's been in here everyday! And there's going to be a festival coming up..."
"A FESTIVAL??" he yelled.
"uh.. yeah.... the New Moon festival. The once every five years one?" she said. Teuchi slapped his head.
"I COMPLETLY FORGOT! Oh NO!! I won't be able to cook enough food!" He panicked.
"Hey, old man! We could help you!" Naruto said.
"Thanks naruto, but you guys aren't really, well, quick enough if you know what i mean.." he said. Sakura nodded.
"How about Rutsu? I heard she can cook." Sai said. Rutsu sighed.
"You're not booked that week are you Rutsu?" Teuchi pleaded.
"Alright! I guess so. But i would like to have some fun too!" She snapped. Teuchi bowed.
"Thank you so much!" he said. Rutsu rolled her eyes. She lifted some smaller boxes up.
"Then you'll need you flavorings." she said. Teuchi took them.

"So Rutsu! You're going to be cookin at the Ichiraku ramen shop, so when we stop in it's free right?" Naruto said with a grin.
"No." she stated. Naruto complained.
"AWW! Come on!!!"
"COOL IT SMARTASS!!" sakura punched him in the head.
"OW!"
"Hmhmh! As always naruto!" sai chuckled.
"SHUT UP!!" he whined.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

ok... please replyz!! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



The New Moon festival took once every five years for one week at night in Konoha. It was to celebrate the night the first hokage won the war for konoha on a new moon night. On the last night, there was a new moon. In the festival, food stalls, games, contests, and just plane fun took place. everyone was out those nights.
"ONE MISO PORK CHICKEN RAMEN!!" Rutsu yelled from the kitchen. She slid the ramen through a little window.
"AH! This is good! Itadakimasu!" a man said. He took a slurp.
"My this is superb! You guys here at the ramen stall always outdo yourselves with the ramen!"
"Way thank you!" teuchi bowed to him.
"god, that's the hundreth time I've heard that tonite!" rutsu muttered. She looked out and saw people gathering around a street, but leaving it wide open for everone to see down it.
"Hmm? Hey Teuchi! What's going on?" Rutsu said. He looked down the street.
"OH MY!!! It's the kage's from the Grass and Sand village!!" He said.
"Sand? Gaara?" Rutsu got distracted. 
"OH!! They're coming this way! Rutsu!! you're letting the ramen burn!" He yelled. Rutsu quickly flipped the noodles on the stove in the back. She tried to hide her face. Gaara and the Grass kage sat down at the stall. The others at the stall all bowed and stopped joking around and acted serious.
"Please, you may act as you were before, it's a festival." The grass kage cheered. He laughed a slapped a konoha ninja on the back.
"COME ON!! CHEER UP!! HAHA!!" he yelled. Everyone laughed along and began to talk again. Gaara smiled sweetly. Rutsu was blushing.
"What will the Kages have this evening?" Ayame asked. 
"I'll have a spicy miso beef with extra Naruto, my fine lady!" the grass kage said.
"And you Kazekage- sama?"
"I'll have the cooks specialty tonight, thank you." Gaara said politely. Ayame put the orders on the window sill by Rutsu. She took them quickly, not letting Gaara see her hand.
"My specialty? Ok..." She quickly made the Grass Kages ramen and served it first. She cracked her hands and rolled up her sleeves higher.
"Time to get cookin!" She flared up the stove and put the noodles in a pan. The fire flared high enought for anyone near the stall to see.
"Is everything alright back there?" Teuchi asked.
"YEAH! JUST FINE!" Rutsu said as a pot crashed down.
"OW!! DAMMIT!! THAT'S HOT!!" she said. Teuchi's face turned red. In a few minutes after a lot of fire and yelling, Rutsu opened the kitchen door and set a steaming bowl of ramen down on a side table. Her hair and face smudged with dirt and messed up.
"COUGH! COUGH!! AW!! Gez that stove needs to be cleaned! COUGH!!" She looked up. Gaara was staring at her. She blushed.
"Uh... cooks speicalty.." Ayame picked up the bowl and set it down in front of Gaara. He examined rutsu's work. The noodles were blended with the spices and the broth was a healthy red- brown color. The smell was irresistable.
"It looks delicious. Itadakimasu." He broke his chopsticks and began to eat carefully. Rutsu set a big glass of water in front of him. Gaara looked up after his four mouthful.
"You'll need it." she muttered. Gaara was puzzled.
"3.. 2..1" Gaara's face turned brick red, steam was coming out of his ears. he grabbed the water and chugged it. He panted.
"What is in it?"
"Halepano, porcupin fish, and anything else that makes your eyes water. Oh, and dill." she said sweetly. Gaara ordered a pitcher of water and managed to finish it.
"That's hot!" he said. His tounge was burning.
"I'm surprised you finished it, no one ususally finishes it and is still concious." Rutsu said. Gaara smiled. Naruto came in.
"YOSH!! HEY RUTSU!!!! TIME FOR MY TEN BOWL MISO RAMEN!! HAHA!! Oh! Hey Gaara!" Naruto sat next to Gaara. 
"Ten bowls coming up!" she went back into the kitchen.
"So, you ate some to huh? Ichiraku's ramen is the best in the world! Oh, you didn't order Rutsu special did you? IT's evil!!" Naruto made a sick face. Rutsu's voice rang out.
"GOD DAMMIT!! BAD OCTOPUS! BAD!! DIE DIE DIE!!" there was banging in the kitchen.
"WHOOO! GO COOK!!" some of the others at the stall said. Naruto saw Rutsu's hands gripping an octopus, it's arms were below the sill.
"AHH!! GET OFF OF MY FACE!!" she yelled. A butcher knife came up out of nowhere and stabbed the octopus.
"WHHOO! GOO COOK!! TELL THAT FISH WHO'S BOSS!!" a man yelled.
"YOU'RE CLEANING UP THE MESS! THIS IS YOUR ORDER I'M WORKING ON!!" she yelled. Everyone laughed as the man sulked. Rutus stumbled out of the kitchen, slamming the door shut.
"TAKE COVER!!" she covered her head. There was a puff of black smoke pouring out of the window.
"Wow! that worked better than i thougt!" she said, wiping her hands.
"What are you making back there?" naruto asked.
"The cooks special, spicy smoky fish, your miso, octopus supreme ramen, and super smokein' spicy beef." She said. 
"wow...." Gaara muttered. She stepped to the side as three other Rutsus walked out of the kitchen with the orders in their hands. They handed out the orders. She walked in and then back out with ten bowls of ramen.
"NARUTO!! GET YOUR CRAP NOW!" she yelled. Naruto reached out and grabbed all of the bowls.
"If you don't eat it all... I'm killing you." she muttered. Naruto slurped the ramen hurridly.
"So, when are you going to be off?" Gaara whispered to Rutsu. She grinned.
"Just wait out here while I get cleaned up..." She walked back to the kitchen. A few puffs were heard. There was water running. In a few mintues, Rutsu walked out with her hair up and her face clean. She was perfectly back to normal. 
"My little clones will do the cookin. I'm going for a break." She told teuchi. He nodded and bowed to her.
"Thank you for helping!" Rutus walked from behind the counter to Gaara's side. He took her arm secretly and walked her out. Then smoke poured from the kitchen.
"RUTSU!!" 
"AHH!! BAD STOVE!! BAD!!" a clone yelled.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 3, 2008)

naruto, that moocher. MOOCHERS DON'T GET FREE RAMEN!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

ok, this is the last chapter tonite!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara and Rutsu held each others arms and walked around the village. Gaara would point at some contests and laugh as some contestents made a funny mistake or fell down. Rutsu would chuckled at them. She rested her head on Gaara's shoulder. He would look down at her and strook her hair. They walked around the village together. 
"This might seem a bit rude, would you mind showing me your home?" Gaara asked gently. 
"Of course not, I'll show you." She took his hand and lead him down a side street. 
After a few minutes, the two were standing in front of a building. She opened the door. The two went inside. Gaara shut the door. 
He walked around the living room, looking at the pictures on the wall. Rutsu managed to break away from her daze.
"Would you like a tour?" she asked. Gaara turned.
"Yes, please." he followed Rutsu throughout the house. After she had showed him everything downstairs, she led him up the stairs. Gaara followed slowly. Rutsu turned at the top of the staircase.
"What's wrong?" Gaara looked up.
"Nothing." He said softly. He followed her all over the upstairs. She came to the last room, the door was closed.
"And this... is my bedroom." she opened the door to a medium sized room with a neat bed in the center.
"The door over there is the bathroom, and that's the closet." She pointed out. Gaara walked over to the side of the bed, there was a wide window next to it.
"This is a beautiful view of the moon from here." he commented. He looked at Rutsu.
"My I sit?" he asked. She nodded. He sat down on the bed, looking at the cresent moon that was bright by her bed. Rutsu sat down next to him, his face was breath taking in the pale moonlight. His jaw shadowed perfectly, his eyes twinkled, and his lips were perfectly outlined in the moonlight. Her breath was taken away.
"I can see way you chose to place your bed next to this window, the view of the moon is perfect." he looked at Rutsu.
"Isn't it?" he whispered. She didn't move, her eyes were captured in his again. His were trapped in hers. Rutsu gripped his hand, he moved his other hand to her other hand. They moved closer together, closing their eyes. Rutsu delicatly touched his lips. Her breath stopped. She pushed herself against Gaara. He held her close, his hand pushing her lips against his own. She leaned against Gaara, pushing her body against his own. He landed on her bed, Rutsu on top of Gaara, licking each others tounges. they rolled to the side, Gaara massaged Rutsu's spine. They embraced each other more tightly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

ok! first chapter today!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Where is Rutsu? It's been over an hour! She's still not back yet!" Ayame said, she was worried.
"Well, i wouldn't worry about her, she is with lord Kazekage of the Sand. Plus, she's a little temper mental. I would worry about the shop more than anything else!!" Teuchi was curently trying to air out the kicthen so the smoke wouldn't damage anything. The clones had made more clones to help. 
"You know what! Your oven for cooking is dirty and REALLY old! It's better outside than anything else!"
"I bet this thing can make smoked salmon in a few minutes! And that takes a while to cook!" The clones complained. Naruto had ordered more ramen, his stomach was getting a little full.
"Where is Rutsu anyway? She was with Gaara then they disappeared!" He looked behind him.
"SAKURA-CHAN!!" He exclaimed.
"Huh? Oh hey naruto!" she waved.
"Hey! Have you seen Rutsu?"
"It looks like she's in the kitchen."
"No, those are her clones, she went off with Gaara to tour the festival as her 'break'. You've seen her anywhere?" Naruto slurped up ramen. Ino came running up.
"OH MY GOD!! SAKURA! You'll never guess what I saw!!" She exclaimed. They sat down in the stall.
"What?"
"It's rutsu! Her and Gaara........ WERE HOLDING HANDS AND HUGGING!!" she yelled. Sakura gasped, naruto choked on Ramen.
"WHAT?!?!?" Sakura screamed.
"IT'S TRUE!!" naruto was holding his throat.
"H.. Heey!! a.. a little... h.. help!" Sakura went to naruto and kicked him in the stomach.
"Thank you!" he said weakly.
"Are you serious!??" sakura asked quietly.
"Yes!! They were laughing by the Tricks contest area, then they shared a dango, both fed EACH OTHER!! And then, Gaara asked Rutsu something, and they walked down a sidestreet!" Ino said excitedly.
"YOU'VE GOT TO BE JOKING!!"
"I'M NOT!!! SHIKAMARU EVEN SAW IT!" she said. And right on cue, Shikamaru walked by.
"HEY!! GET IN HERE!!" Ino pulled him in the stall.
"Let go! Man this is such a drag!"
"Didn't you see Rutsu and Gaara holding each others hands?"
"yeah, so what?" he said. ino and sakura screamed in glee. 

Gaara was easing his hands up Rutsu's shirt, brushing his hands on her skin. It gave her goosebumps. She was pushing Gaara's pants down. Their shoes were already off. She had dropped her bag on the floor. Gaara's plate protective was clipped off his chest, Rutsu's fingers were quick. 
Gaara was licking her neck, he quickly pulled off Rutsu's shirt, her chest was pale in the moon light. He kissed her collarline, she breathed in his ear. Gaara's pants were thrown across the room. They were pulling off each other's clothes quickly and smoothly, not letting the magic die.




hehehe... this is a heads up... the next chapter will have some yaoi...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 4, 2008)

clara...when did u get so many reds???


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2008)

@shibo: i asked a mod to flip the green to red, i like red! it's so cool!

heheee..... here it is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



you sure?
*Spoiler*: __ 



there's some nasty stuff in it!
*Spoiler*: __ 



ok!
*Spoiler*: __ 




Rutsu moved her fingers in Gaara's hair. Had already thrown Gaara's shirt across the room, she was kissing his chest. He rolled over, rutsu on the bottom now. He pushed himself against her, she moaned in pleasure. He eased his hands down to her pants, slowly taking them off. Soon, Gaara was in his underwear with Rutsu under him with a bra and panties. She moaned in pleasure and moved her hand down to Gaara's crotch. Her smooth fingers rubbed his cock, his erection hardened. She eased off his underwear slowly, rubbing his theighs as she slipped them off. 
Gaara gasped and put his lips to her neck. He licked her pale skin, his tounge warm and wet. She arched her back. Gaara moved his hands under her and pulled off her bra. Her round breasts gleamed in the moonlight. He threw the bra off the bed and kissed her collarline. She arched her back again and moaned. Rutsu moved her feet against Gaara's. She moaned as Gaara bit her ear softly. They rolled to the side. He put his fingers on the edge of Rutsu's panties, tracing the striped pattern. He eased them off, rubbing her ass while doing so. She moaned and pushed herself against Gaara, breathing on his neck. His cock was throbbing between their legs. She put her hands on his shoulders.
They rolled back over again. Rutsu kissed his lips, forcing her tounge down his throat. He moved his hand down to Rutsu's theigh, rubbing her smooth skin. She moved her lower body up against his, forcing Gaara into her. 
"Gaara!" she gasped as he pushed himself against her harder. His cock moved in and out. She put her hands on his hair again. He moved his lips down her neck to her chest. He breathed softly on her breasts. The tits hardened. He moved his lips back up to hers, delicatly touching her skin. She moaned in pleasure. He kissed her. She licked his tounge aggresivly. He pushed himself against her harder again. 
They were naked in the pale moonlight, making sweet love. The sheets were crumpled and their backs were bare. Gaara tightened his grip on Rutsu. His arms wrapped around her waist and his nails digging into her skin. rutsu was gasping for air, he moved against her and pushed himself in and out of her. she pulled his hair, tightening her grip on the red forest. She arched her back and moaned loudly, Gaara answered her call and licked her lips. She licked his tounge as he moved it in around her mouth. Rutsu moved her toes along Gaara's calves, making him shiver at the touch. She pushed her breasts against Gaara's toned chest.
Gaara lowered his head to her jaw and nipped at her skin. He nosed her neck and rubbed his cheek against her jaw, licking her ear. She rolled her head to the side, letting Gaara lick her soft, pale skin. She moved her body against his. Gaara's erection was as hard as it was. He moaned softly in her ear. She breathed softly. Her eyes closed to enjoy the pleasure that was taking place. Gaara moved his hands down her arms, spreading them out across the bed. He gripped her hands softly, but firmly. He licked her nose. She moaned.
Gaara answered again by forcing himself against her, sinking into the bed. She let out a gasp. She rolled her head away from Gaara's. He rubbed his nose on her neck. His cock moved in and out, forcfully, of Rutsu. She let out a small whimper. He moved faster, harder. She breathed faster and clenched her teeth. Gaara licked her neck, breathing in her essence. He moved hands down to Rutsu's hips. He clenched her skin, pushing her against him. She gasped louder and let out a long sighed. 
Rutsu's chest moved up and down, her breaths were long and deep. Gaara put one hand on her leg, pulling it up against him. His other hand rested on her side. Rutsu moved her hands up and down Gaaras back, tracing all of the muscles that tensed up. He moved his face to Rutsu and kissed her lips again. Their tounges fought for dominance. He moved his other hand to Rutsu's other leg, and pulled it up to his side. Rutsu pushed her lower body against Gaara's. He pulled her to him. Gaara was pushing his cock further into Rutsu. She was making noises in her throat with pleasure. She hooked her feet together around Gaara's ass, moving her toes against his smooth skin. He tightened his grip on her theighs, making marks on her skin. She moaned. He thrust his cock in as deep as he could into Rutsu. She whined as he moved one hand over her breasts, running his fingers over them. He gripped her side and licked her tit. She shuddered at the cold siliva. He brushed his fingers in her hair. 
Rutsu pulled Gaara's face to her and shoved her lips onto his.














i hoped you liked it! but not toooo much.. that would be wrong.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 4, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *takes big breath* aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

yeah... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I wonder where they went... Come on naruto, hurry up and pay for your ramen!" Sakura yelled. He rushed out of the stall, just as a pan came flying out.
"So.... Ino do you remember where she was when they turned down the street place?" naruto asked. She pointed and led the way. The two comrades followed ino down the street and turned the corner to where she lost sight of Rutsu.
"What the?? It's just an abandoned construction sight!!" Naruto said.
"There's nothing here! not even a path!! Ino!" sakura turned to her.
"But i swear it was here! The flower shop, pet shop, beef stall, and game stop! It's all here! I swear this is where she turned!!" ino said. She looked around.
"Maybe it was in a different street? Lets split up!" she said. the three searched the streets throughout the village.

the next morning, the sun rose to a soft hue of pink. The birds chirped softly.
"Aw man! we searched all night! i didn't get any sleep!" naruto said. He was dead tired and had bags around his eyes.
"DId you get any luck sakura?" he asked. Sakura walked next to him, her hair was sticking up and her eyes look worse than naruto's.
"Not at all... ino? did you?" she said. Ino was dragging her feet.
"Nope... not at all..." she muttered. They walked past the ramen stall. It was spick and clean.
"Huh? Hey! Teuchi! did Rutsu come back last night?" naruto asked.
"Huh? Oh, no she didn't. When the shop closed, the clones cleaned everything up, and just disappeared along with her bag." he said. 
"I guess she's not here... maybe she went..." sakura's eyes widened.
"HOME!!" they all yelled. then they paused.
"Where does she live again?" naruto asked.
"CRAP!! I don't remember!!" sakura screamed.
"Let's just get some sleep and go home ourseleves." ino said.

Rutsu's head rested on Gaara's chest. He had an arm around her, softly comforting her. They slept peacefully under the sheets, naked and sweating. Gaara moved his head onto Rutsu's, breathing in her scent. She put one hand onto Gaara chest, her nails gently digging into his skin. 
The sun shone brightly into the window. Gaara's eyes stirred, he woke up silently. he looked down at rutsu. he grinned and moved her against him, warming her body with his own. He hugged her and breathed in a small breath. Rutsu stirred, her eyes opened slowly. She moved her legs along Gaara's. She lifted her hand to Gaara's chin, tracing his jaw. He smiled slightly.
"good morning." he said softly. She grinned and moved her face closer to his.
"Good morning." she replied. He moved his lips to hers, kissing them softly. She cuddled up to Gaara silently, smiling. She looked out the window.
"It's a beautiful morning isn't it?" Gaara sighed.
"Yes, it is beautiful." Rutsu said softly.

"UGH!! Where the hell is Rutsu?? She didn't show up last night to help judge the fire jutsu competition!" Tsunade said. She was searching the entire village for her.
"DAMMIT!! I am soo not doing this shit ALONE!!" Tsunade shouted.
"And who's going to fill out that paper work for me!!" she whined.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 5, 2008)

poor Tsunade...do my homework, and you'll know what boring is...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

i don't have much homework anymore. I bet ill get a butt load right before DC trip with the eighth grade!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



During the day, Rutsu had a spring in her step. She was cheerful and willing to help anyone out. She ran into Tsunade.
"AH!! There you are! come on, you have paperwork to do!" she dragged Rutsu, but she couldn't pull her.
"COME ON!! DAMMIT DON'T DO THAT AGAIN!!" tsunade tried with all her strength to pull Rutsu, but she was root to the ground.
"Let me guess, you have work to do yourself don't you?" tsunade said, giving up. Rutsu smiled and pointed at the sun, it was setting.
"Oh great, its almost festival time. Fine you can go." she stalked off. Rutsu walked to the ramen shop, to find Sakura waiting there.
"Oh hi sakura!" she said cheerfully. She tapped her foot on the ground.
"what is it?"
"What did you do with Gaara last night?" Rutsu hesitated. 
"we walked together and just talked, that's all. ABout the villages." she replied calmly.
"Mmm Hmm..." she stepped aside as Rutsu entered the stall. 

Later that night, Gaara visited again. They had talked before about what they would do, he would leave, and about twenty minutes late, she would go for a break.
"I am leaving for my break Teuchi! YOU STILL NEED TO FIX THE STOVE!!" she yelled. She left, leaving some clones to cook. she met with Gaara by the fish stall. They walked by the contests area. There was a Taijutsu contest.
"I dare you." he said. Rutsu looked up.
"Hmm?"
"I dare you to enter. I bet that Rock Lee and maybe that Gai will enter, you can face them." He said. He edged her by the ring.
"No! I don't want to!" she pouted.
"Come on, I'll treat you to a special dinner by ourselves later." he whispered. She thought about it.
"Alright, but don't get scared!" she said as she signed her name on a sign up sheet. 

"FIRST ROUND!! EIGHTH MATCH!! KUYO TAIHACHI AGAINST RUTSU YOSHINOTO!! YOU MAY BEGIN!!" the announcer yelled. Rutsu stood quietly as Kuyo charged at her, yelling. She sidestepped to let him fall out of the ring.
"WInner.. is Rutsu.." the announcer said. 
After about ten rounds, Rutsu was up against Lee. 
"Ah! i See that Rutsu has much Spirit of Youth to make it this far! Forgive me if i ever hurt you during this fight!" lee said. Rutsu nodded and looked at Gaara. He grinned and chuckled, thinking of what she was going to do.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

ok... fight fight fight!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu stood quietly on her side of the ring. the announcer had called the battle to start, but lee made no move.
"Well?" she asked quietly. Lee kept his position.
"Lady's first." he said kindly. 
"eh, men's honor!" she bowed, mocking lee. He nodded.
"Very well! Be prepared!!" he charged and disappeared and went behind Rutsu. She looked at him. He punched her back, she went flying across the ring, he caught her in the air and threw her down. 
BOOOMM!! dust flew everywhere.
"Oh no! I hope she's ok!" the crowd was worried. Gaara looked up into the ring, worried. there was a figure standing in the dust. 
"she's ok!" the crowd cheered. Lee was shocked. She was standing, leaning side to side as if nothing happened.
"Hi! Is it my turn now?" she asked. Lee was speechless.
"Ok! I'll go now!" she flashed around the ring quickly. She pushed lee into the center, he stumbled. She flashed in front of him and kicked him in the stomach.
"COME ON LEE! YOU'RE MAKING THIS TOO EASY!!" she yelled. Lee finally snapped out of the daze and flipped to face Rutsu.
"VERY WELL!" he punched and kicked with inhuman speeds, rutsu dodged them easily.
"Gez! COME ON LEE! IT'S TOOOO EASY!" she flipped around and jabbed him in the gut. She kicked his legs and punched his jaw.
"Whoa! she's good!" the crowd cheered. Lee was doing his best to move, but she was hitting his pressure points.
"LAST ONE!" she swung her leg down on Lee's spine, almost enough to knock him out. He layed on the ground, in defeat.
"WINNER! RUTSU YOSHINOTO!!" the announcer yelled. The crowd cheered as she received her prize.
"I never knew you were so talented Rutsu! I must learn some of your moves!" lee gave a nice guy pose. He opened his eyes to reveal a kneeling Rutsu.
"What is wrong?"
"heheh! i went a little over board with the leg moves! Damn charlie horses!" she said. Lee helped her up.
"Thanks!" she carefully limped down the steps. Gaara took most of the stuff off of her. She put an arm around his shoulder to support her.
"Just shove it in the bag!" she sighed. Gaara grinned and shoved the prized into her bag. He reached his hand down to rub her legs. She blushed. He looked up.
"I think that helped!" she giggled. They walked away from the contest area and walked slowly to the resturant area. Gaara picked her up partially and took her a a very fancy looking restarant. 
"We aren't dressed for it!" she said. he laughed.
"So? this is a festival! no one is!" he said as he sat down at a privat booth. A waiter came over.
"May i take you orders for drinks?" he asked, handing them menus.
"I'll have a water." Gaara said.
"And I'll have the... herbal tea please." Rutsu said. He nodded and walked away. Gaara turned his attention to Rutsu.
"So, how are your legs feeling?" he said.
"Fine." she said, smiling. 
"You sure? Maybe another rub will help." He slid his hand across her legs. She blushed against. The waiter came back.
"Here are your drinks, may i take your order?"
"Um... Yes! I'll have the basted fish, with some extra lemon please." Rutsu said.
"And I'll have some of the steak strips, and could we have a side of spagetti?" he asked.
"Of course sir." the waiter said. He walked away.
"Spagetti?" Rutsu raised an eyebrow.
"To share, of course." Gaara put a hand on Rutsus.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 6, 2008)

Man, Gaara's a pimp.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura had been following Rutsu, she lost her right after she was done fighting lee. 
"Dammit! I almost had her too! well, her a gaara definatly have something going on..." she looked around.
"i lost her when they turned this corner...  where are they?" she looked into every restraunt window. She didnt find Rutsu.
"Maybe i should sneak in and look around... if i know Rutsu, she would try to get into a restraunt with good food, but not fancy." she looked into everyone shop that fit the her description.
"NO! alright, ill try the fancy ones then, seeing as how she was with Gaara." she looked through the most fancy restraunts. Then she saw a red head.
"Hmm... that could be Gaara..." she looked carefully around the corner.
"Ah ha!" she saw Gaara sitting across from someone, he was talking and smiling. There was a brunette sitting across from him.
"Oh... that's where she i- oh my god!" she saw Gaara reach his hand and rub Rutsu's leg. Sakura's mouth was to the ground.
"No way!!" she crept over closer. Gaara was sharing a spagetti plate with Rutsu, she was blushing. 
"is she drunk? of is she just blushing?" She watched carefully as she forked up some spagetti, same with Gaara. She saw that they had the same piece.
"Oh!!" they were drawn over the table, their lips met. 
"Oh my god! they kissed!!" she gasped. They didn't get apart right away, they stayed like that for a good minute. They broke apart, grinning. 
"I knew something was up!!" Sakura whispered. She looked at the two and thought something over.
"I'm not going to tell anyone, this is Rutsu's secret." she left the restraunt hurridly. 

The next few nights were exactly like that. On the very last night, when everyone would watch the moon disappear, there was a special performace by the kages and ninja selected from random skill tests. Everyone watched as the moon disappered from the sky and the stars shone brighter.
"YEA!!!!!! THE NEW MOON CELEBRATION IS DONE!!!!" the crowd cheered. fireworks lite the night sky. The kages did their practiced jutsus and steps to celebrate the festival. the selected ninja lept into the sky, in their costumes and dancing with lovely jutsu trailing behind them. Rutsu was in the lead of the them, they were assigned to a kage, she was caught by Gaara, he twirled her around and threw her in the air, they danced to the steps they practice in seprate rooms for months, they held each others eyes in their own.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 6, 2008)

damn, you're lucky...but for me, next week i get to go to NYC to a museum.

P.S.: I'm in 7th grade...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2008)

YOU GET TO GO TO NEW YORK?? LUCKY!! don't get mugged... stay with eight people.. AT ALL TIMES!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was wearing no shoes, just some tape wrapped aorund her feet, a thin mask that was only partial on her face, a short shirt that covered her chest, and some of her belly, she wore short- shorts with a decorative and loose skirt on them. 
Gaara wore a tuxedo like outfit, it was loose, of course, he had baggier pants on, he kept his belts, he had on a red shirt with a white design on it to represent the wind country. They looked like a pair of matching stars dancing around each other. Sakura was in awe. Tsunade, of course, was wearing green, and she refused to arrange her hair any other way so she stuck out, but, to everyone's oppinion, the leaf village had a lot of events happening that made them stick out. 
Everyone cheered and clapped at each leap and bound around the sky and ground. Naruto was even watching in awe.
"Whoa.... Rutsu is REALLY flexible.. Lee.. WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING??" naruto was shocked at what lee was doing, he was trying to immitate Rutsu's moves.
"I am trying to learn some of Rutsu's moves in Taijutsu, i believe that being flexible like her will help me!" he said.
"Uh.... you look like a piece of tough rubber bouncing around." Naruto said.

After the celebration, everyone wanted to congradulate the performers on their dance, especially the Kages. Tsunade pushed her way through the crowd to the sake shop.
"SAKE!!! NOW!!!" she screamed. Shizune was right behind her.
"LADY TSUNADE!!!" she yelled. 
"So like her.." Rutsu muttered. She walked to the edge of the village, it wasn't far away from the performace area.
"That was good dancing, Rutsu." She whipped her head around to see on sharingan eye staring at her through the wall.
"Sasuke!" she whispered.
"I never knew you were that talented. More secrets?" sasuke said.
"I try to keep as many as i can." She said darkly. Sasuke chuckled.
"what are you doing here?" she asked. Sasuke's grin vanished.
"I want to fight you, just to test myself. And use your TRUE kekkai genkai." Sasuke said. Rutsu shook her head.
"No. I'm not going to fight you, only to bring you back to the village." she said.
"Come on Rutsu.. just a practice fight... " Sasuke's eyes flashed to the Mongekyo sharingan. Rutsu's eyes widened, she couldn't defend herself fast enough. She was frozen.
"Just a little practice, like you went against naruto, you have some stealth to go that fast..." He said. 
"Let me out of the jutsu sasuke... Itachi did this and he almost died trying to run away from me.... it won't hesitate to kill an uchiha." She muttered. Saskue chuckled and released the Mongekyo, keeping the sharingan.
"Go to the outskirts of the Land of Rice patties... at the mount of the tallest mountain... in one week from now, at this time.." Sasukes face disappeared from the wall. Rutsu was pissed off now.
"Damn that sasuke.." she said darkly. A shadow fell over her.
"GREAT JOB!!!!" ino and sakura screamed. rutsu had a weird face.
"Huh?"
"HUG!!"
"AH! NO!! OFF OF ME!!"


----------



## Franky (May 6, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> damn, you're lucky...but for me, next week i get to go to NYC to a museum.
> 
> P.S.: I'm in 7th grade...



that puts us in the same grade.


P.S. I'll read later Clara, I'm off to update mine (again):WOW


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

yo. wait...franky...we're in the same grade? YAY!!

@clara: only on the outskirts. my school is an hour and a half by bus trip away. i've been there before; they just redid it. check my blog; i might have a few pics of it and the website (if any)


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

wow.. they are cool..
FRANKY!! you replied! at least he replied.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was walking, or, more like being dragged, with Sakura and Ino while carefully pondering over Sasuke's request. The land of rice paddies on the tallest mountain. 
_But what if i don't go? what will he do?_ she thought. They dragged her into the barbacue shop  with the nine 'rookies' and gai's team all waiting for her. 
"Oh.. hi."
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!" they all shouted, along with the staff.
"huh? wait... huh?" rutsu stuttered. Sakura, naruto, kakashi, and sai all held up a big cake. It had a picture of Rutsu on it. 
"Oh god.." she said. Ino pushed her to a seat and shoved a hat on her head.
"Come on!!" she put her head in her arms. the waiters and waitress' all brought out ice cream, tea,  barbacue, ramen, and all sorts of food. There was a wave of wind as temari stepped into the room. Konkuro and Gaara were behind her.
"HEY!! The sand team is here!" everyone shouted. they rushed to the three and pulled them inside. Rutsu was acting embaressed. 
"How did you find out my birthday?" she said as everyone settled down.
"Tsunade..." shizune said, as she pulled over a drunk tsunade.
"SAKE DELIVERY!! GIVE ME THE SAKE!! HIC!" she yelled. everyone laughed.
"You got her drunk and questioned her didn't you?" she said. everyone nodded. Jiraiya appered.
"Hello!" he said. 
"AH!! PERVERTED SAGE!! GET AWAY!!" 
"AH AH AH!! SETTLE DOWN!!" jiraiya backed away as Rutsu swung at him. Everyone laughed.
"PRESENT TIME!!" kiba yelled. eveyone grabbed the gifts and ran in line. 

After about thirty minutes, Rutsu had gotten a tracking kit, bug controler, and a homemade double sided coat from team eight. A big stack of flower books, a book of puzzles, and a gift basket of food from team ten. A pair of fifty pound wrist weights, a night sky guide book of travel, and a kit of custom made weapons from Gai's team. She also got a guide to ramen, a drawing pad filed with memories of missions, along with an empty one, a guide to genjutsus and how to release them, a book of history of the ninja countrys, and a custom made wooden statue of team 7 from her own team seven. 
Last but not least was the sand team. from temari was a book about air currents and wind nature, from konkuro was a miniture puppet and a kit for mini puppeteers, and from gaara was a stack of scrolls filled with recipes, jutsus, taijutsu moves, and practices of relaxation. She said thank you to each person and gave a big thank you to gaara. trying not to blush while she said it. 
"wow.... it's pretty amazing how you guys even found out my birthday!" she said. Everyone sort of chuckled. Lee came up to her.
"I also found out, we have noted that whenever it is your birthday, you are calm and you always somehow do a lot of things that require a lot of skill and practice." Lee said. Rutsu nodded.
"Sure.... i guess that happens. Thanks..." she said.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 7, 2008)

>.> when...did they...get Tsunade...
s: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! ^_^
MY BIRTHDAY WAS IN JANUARY, SAME DAY AS YOU!!!>.>+
s: Oh, really? Then I'll go tell conaico so we can have a BIG 14th birthday for you!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*dramatic faint*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

HA!!!!!! shibo!! AHAHAH!!!!
next one!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu had finally gotten 'permission' to leave the party when lee acceidentally got into some sake.... thanks to tsunade. she gathered up her things and walked out.
"Uh, Rutsu, behind you." sakura said. she moved her right hand in a balled fist around behind her at waist level, and down went lee, snoring. she walked out as gai's team said thank you to her for getting lee out and dragged him away. 

"UH!! I need to figure out the things sasuke could do if i don't show up... what will he-" there was a bang at her apartment door. she looked curiously out the window, there was no one there. she crept down the stairs with a kunai in hand. she opened to door to find a scrap of paper stuck on a kunai on her door. she grabbed the kunai and took off the scrap of paper. 



> You are probably thinking of what I would do if you don't show up. All I can say is this, the Akatsuki are ready to get the nine tails, and the only thing in the way is the Leaf village.



She gripped the paper tightly again. 
"Damn him!" she threw the paper away. she kept the kunai.
"Hm.. he didn't really think did he? This kunai is covered in his scent." she grinned. "then again, if i were to persue him, he would probably lead me to the damn mountain." she frowned.
"Why is this so damn difficult!!" she yelled. 

The next few days weren't exactly a paradise for Rutsu, she was constantly awake, worrying and trying to think of a way to avoid the fight. She started to form bags around her eyes. During the goodbye to the sand team, Gaara was even a little worried about her.
"Nothing's wrong Gaara, I'm fine." she said, gripping his warm hand. He rubbed her arm.
"Are you sure? You look really tired, I don't want you gettin sick from lack of sleep." He murmered. she put her face close to his ear. 
"I'm fine, if I was sick, do you think I would do nothing?" She whispered. He nosed her neck.
"Alright, I guess I can trust you." He hugged her and kissed her on the lips before he left. She waved and blew one last kiss.
"ALRIGHT!! TIME FOR RAMEN!!" Naruto yelled.
"The shop is closed Naruto." Rutsu muttered.
"WHAT??!?!?! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 8, 2008)

i like4 intro to performing arts...
S: I do, too!
SHUT UP!!*bitch slaps*
s: YOU ARE CRUEL!! like me!
yessssss...
s: blow some Nazi's heads off in call of duty 3?
DUH!!
* i got Call of Duty 3 for da wii last night!!X3*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2008)

thats....... great!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was almost time to go to the land of rice paddies, Rutsu was stressed out of her mind. Everyone was acting like she had some disease and stayed away from her since... she had troubles. On the day before the meeting, she requested a mission from tsunade.
"I'd like to look for clues about Sasuke's locatoin, by myself. If you please." She said. Tsunade went out of it.
"NO! You aren't going by yourself! And why do you want this mission all of a sudden? HMM?"
"I have information from trusted sources that he may be going through the land of rice paddies soon, i wish to travel light and go alone, just so i can catch him." Rutsu explained. Tsunade sighed. she nodded.
"I guess so." she sighed. Rutsu bowed and left. 

She leapt through the trees, racing to the land of rice paddies. She finally reached the mountain range. She raced up a side to get a view the mountains. She finally saw the tallest mountain and its summit, there was a temple on it. she took a deep breath and ran towards it. She saw some movement near the temple. She immediatly took out a kunai, there was a clash of steel. She heard a laugh. There was a dark shadow at the edge of the temple, it disappeared. she entered the temple with extreme caution. she heard a chuckled. 
"Welcome, Rutsu. I've been waiting for you." Sasuke appeared in front of her. She brought her guard up again. He shook his head.
"You don't need that. Come with me, we aren't fighting out here." sasuke walked down a hallway.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

where r they going?
where?
Sasuke is going psycotic...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

next one!! maybe he is.. i think so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu cautiously walked behind sasuke, keeping a few kunai close at hand in case he turned on her suddenly. They walked down the hallway and turned a corner to reveal a stream of light coming through.
"Now, this place should have plenty of room, and this is a practice fight Rutsu, we are all alone. No one knows, not even M-.... Tobi." Sasuke caught himself.
"Just call him by his real name Sasuke, I know it's Madara Uchiha. No one has such an ominous chakra, not even naruto." she said. He looked back at her a smirked.
"You're pretty smart." he laughed.
"I hope that helps you!" they walked out to a large field of dirt, open with a few trees and boulders. The walls were the sides of the mountain. she searched all over, looking for the slightest amount of chakra. Sasuke was telling the truth, there was no one there. 
"Now, i think you already know i took a look at your scroll. I must say Rutsu, you must have been waiting for when i was.... old enough.... to show me all those secrets of the sharingan. Madara doesn't even know a lot of those. And they were all written down by your handwriting. You have mastered all of those, right?" he asked, teasing her to snap.
"The newest one from what i saw seem to be from not to long ago, the ink was still a little damp. But don't worry, I only copied the sharingan, mongekyou and ametertsu. Nothing else. I swear." he put up his hand as he said it. She narrowed her eyes.
"Just what do you plan to accomplish by fighting me?" 
"Just the extent of my power. After I found out the truth of my brother, I'm fighting to get past him, as a relative. He's no longer my enemy, Konoha is. Of course, i don't take anything against the third, he's the one who supported the Uchiha clan." he explained. Rutsu snickered.
"So, Mardara seemed to want you on his side so badly he told the truth of the Uchiha. How clever. He just wanted to clear his pupils name. Tsh! How like him." She said. Sasuke ran at her, she jumped away just in time as he swung down his sword.
"Quick aren't you! I'm not letting my guard down!" he activated his Sharingan. She frowned, quickly closing her eyes, and pulling out a smooth and short blue sword. He swung at her head, the metal clashing together.
"Interesting! My blade isn't cutting through! even with chidori in it!" he said, the chirping noise was loud. 
"That's because i forged this sword myself, no way simple chidori like yours will work sasuke." she flipped away from him, nearly clipping his chin. he lashed at her back, cutting the shirt. She kept her eyes closed.
"Why don't you watch what you're doing huh?" he swung wildly at her. She dodged each on with great grace and flexibility.
"I know you have the mongekyou sharingan activated sasuke, im not stupid." she grinned. Sasuke frowned. He did have it activated.
"And how do you know that huh?" 
"The air and your flow of chakra. Ill introduce you to my sharingan sasuke, and I'll go easy on you." she opened her eyes to reveal a strong sharingan.
"Tsh! Fully developed! of course!" he lunged at her, she caught his arm and threw him to the ground.
"Nice try, that won't wor-" there was fire surrounding her now. She stood still, glaring forward. Sasuke was blowing it out of his mouth as hard as he could. The earth were he blew it at melted and turned red hot. He stopped, smoke rose up throughout the area. His eyes widened and he jumped back hurridly, a black stream rushed at him, burning everything near it.
"Ameteretsu?" he said. he turned backwards, it slammed into the ground and then followed him, he looked closer and saw it was in the shape of a tiger.
"Tsh!" he wove handsigns and disappered. The tiger stopped, burning the ground with it's paws. Sasuke sprang in front of Rutsu. She grinned and stepped away, he looked behind him.
"SHI-!!" the tiger roared and slashed down on sasuke. It flared up. The black flames engolfed the area. Rutsu released the tiger, walking forward to a black lump.
"Ameteretsu, tiger form." she said. She kicked the black and bubbling lump. It rolled over to reveal a panting sasuke at stage two curse mark.
"Cheater." she said. She saw his body was also burned, the wings fell off his back. he stood up, barely able to. 
"you're... the.. cheater, rutsu.." he said between pants. She walked away. He grunted.
"WHERE ARE YOU GOING!"
"you're too weak to fight me sasuke. Bye!" she walked off. She deactivated her sharingan, the biggest mistake. Sasuke appeared in front of her and glared at her hard with his mongekyou sharingan. She froze up.
"Shit.." she fell into a black void. Sasuke's mongekyou was more advanced than Itachi's. His voice rang out.
"you will now suffer your worst memory for the next 72 hours." he chuckled evily, she appeared on top of a hill, standing in front of a crying little girl, leaning over a dead, almost beheaded woman. 
"YUMA SENSEI!!" the girl cried. 
"No!" rutsu whispered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 10, 2008)

I WANT TO KILL SASUKE!!!DIEDIEDIEDIEDIEDIE!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

ok......


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was standing wide eyed in front sasuke. Her mouth was opened a little. Sasuke was grinning. 
"You are so weak." he muttered. Rutsu fell to her knees. Sasuke stepped towards her.
"GET AWAY!!!" she swiped her hand at sasuke. He caught it.
"Tsh! Little bitch. at least your chakra isn't by itself. I know you're under my jutsu." he snapped her wrist, she flinched. 

Rutsu was paralyzed. She knew this memory, she needed to get away. There were masked ninja everywhere. one had a bloodied sword. the leader was leaning down to the girl, talking, he waved his hand and stood up, the ninja with a sword stepped towards the girl. 
"NO!! SASUKE!! RELEASE IT!!!! PLEASE!!!!!" rutsu screamed. The girl caught thee sword that swung at her head. Rutsu was backing away. The girl looked up to reveal her face, it was a younger Rutsu. she raked her claws across the ninjas neck. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" rutsu gave a earsplitting scream. sasuke jumped a little. She grabbed her head and started groaning and whimpering in pain. Chakra enveloped her. She began swinging randomly at sasuke, her claws almost catching sasuke.
"What's wrong with her?" her said. He quickly deactivated the sharingan. Rutsu collapsed, the chakra disappeared. 
"what the hell?" he walked over to rutsu's side cautiously and shook her. She didn't move. He reached to check her pulse, she snapped awake and kicked at sasuke. he leapt back.
"What's your problem?" sasuke yelled. rutsu gasped in pain and began to get her feet. She tried to move her snapped wrist but winced at the pain. she quickly healed herself.
"You.. you idiot. I warned you not to use it... i told you.. i almost killed your brother when he used it on me! He was lucky Madara was there!" she yelled. She stormed out of the temple. Sasuke ran after her.
"HEY!! We're not done yet!" he yelled after her. she turned around and gave a deathly glare at sasuke. he stood still. chakra began to wrap around his legs and pull him down. He couldn't move. she left quickly. in a few minutes, rutsu was gone. the chakra around sasuke's legs disappeared.
"What the hell was that?"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

w...t...f...I...got scared...holy...shoot...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

damn whoever doesn't reply...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke was trying to figure out why Rutsu had fought against the jutsu so much. Why did she want to get out of it so bad? Why did she react like she did? 
"What the hell was that? it came out of no where... i didn't even know of the memory... all i did was search for what she made her worst possible memory ever. From what i found.... that memory was from over fifty years ago... long before she was born." Sasuke thought. He looked up.
"What is it Zetsu?" he yelled.
"Kukuku.. little sneak. That was some parting saying wasn't it?" the black half said. Sasuke was ticked.
"I thought you didn't have any clones here zetsu, what madara doesn't trust me?"
"He Said you kept acting suspicious, he wanted us to follow you... no matter where you went... and what do you know, you had a meeting with the dragon.. nice.." the white half said. Sasuke threw a kunai at Zetsu.
"Get out of here. Don't you dare tell anyone about this." sasuke activated his sharingan. Zetsu disappeared. 

Rutsu was holding her head, still trying to get that horrible memory out of her head. The demon was starting to make her change, her teeth were fangs and her hands were claws. She couldn't get rid of it! 
"Every time it comes up! AGH!! Every time!! It goes too far!!!" she yelled. She fell off the branch, making a gash in her leg.
"DAMMIT! THIS IS ONLY MAKING IT WORSE!!" she clutched her head, the chakra grew stronger. Her skin began to take the features of the demon.
"GAhh!! AGHHHH!!!!" she roared out.

"Man! Where is Rutsu! it's been long enough! it's a day past her promised time! Even her predicted maximum time! What the hell is she?" Tsunade punched her desk. Shizune ran in.
"LADY TSUNADE!!" she yelled. Tsunade looked up.
"There's a report of some sort of monster near the border of the land of fire!" she yelled. tsunade stood up.
"what sort of monster?"
"we haven't gotten a clear description of it, we just know it's some sort of reptile that has wings and a very long tail. It has an unusual taste for blood. From estimates we have concluded that it's about 30 feet long and 9 feet tall." shizune said. tsunade frowned. 
"How long til it reaches konoha?"
"We estimate about 10 hours." shizune said.
"WHAT? From the border?" tsunade yelled.
"Yes. It can travel very fast. So far it destroyed three village and killed about 78% of the villagers in each town. A total is still being figured." Shizune said.
"GET EVERYONE READY!! All the anbu and jonin must be ready at the village walls. The villagers are to be in their homes and the children are to be in the shelter houses underground. AND MOVE IT!" Tsunade yelled. Shizune bowed and rushed out the door. 

That night, the townspeople were still trying to hide. The jonin and anbu were all ready. They held their weapons, waiting for this beast. Naruto and sakura were trying to find out information about the monster. 
"Well what does it look like??"
"YOU"LL KNOW! NOW LEAVE!!" tsunade yelled. Naruto refused he continued to argue. Sakura was staying out of it, just listening. Suddenly, there was a loud boom and a blood thirsty roar. Tsunade looked out the window.
"SHIT!" she ran out of the room. Naruto followed. 
"What was that!"
"Just shut up and go home!" she yelled. There were screams of pain and roars of anger. There was a sudden explostion near them, three bodies of jonin flew in front of them.
"AH!" sakura screamed as one whizzed past her head. there was a roar that nearly deafend them.
"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!!???" naruto screamed. Tsunade took out a small sword. A large lizard like shaped stormed through the smoke. It sniffed around, it was huge compared to the shinobi.
"Wha... what is that thing?" sakura stared at the monster. It glared at her, crouching in a hunting position.
"AHHHH!!! DON"T EVEN THINK IT!!" Tsunade bounded forward and slashed the sword into the things leg. It merrly looked at tsunade and waved its leg out and threw tsunade down, it slashed her easily. 
"LADY TSUNADE!!" sakura yelled. 
"LOOK OUT!!" kakashi jumped behind the two and dragged them away just in time to dodge the things claws. It's eyes pierced through their own, chilling their souls. Kakashi leapt far away from it.
"Listen, what ever you do, don't fight that thing, it's too strong. Just go home and stay there." He ordered.
"but! kakashi sensei! what is it? Can't you tell us what's happening?" a boom disruppted their conversation.
"Here it comes." kakashi pulled out a few kunai with paper bombs on them. He threw them at the thing, making a diversion.
"RUN NOW!!" he ordered. sakura pulled naruto away from kakashi and dragged him away from the situation. 
"What's going on?" naruto whispered as the two hid in an allyway.
"I don't know! something is up, somehow, i didn't see any chunin, or brand new jonin like neji anywhere! just long time jonin and anbu.. it must be really bad." She whispered, looking out quietly. she pushed naruto back and told him not to make a move or sound. They heard a quiet growl. The thing was roaming the street they were in. It sniffed the air, looking for something to kill. Naruto and sakura shivered, they could smell the blood on it's breath. It's eyes somehow saw them, they knew, but it didn't come to them. It slowly went down the street, passing them slowly. Them stopped breathing. Then they heard something they feared, a whimper of a little girl. They saw the thing stop and look behind it. 
A little girl was cowering next to a door. She was crying.
"MOMMY!!! WHERE ARE YOU!??" she cried. The thing heard it as a beckoning to attack the little girl. It charged at her with lightening speed. The little girl threw a bundle of bombs at it and disappeared with a cloud of smoke. A large explosion covered up the sounds of roars from the thing. It stumbled out of the smoke. Naruto didn't see the girl disappear, he thought it killed her.
"YOU MONSTER!!" he punched the wounded leg of it. It flinched and snapped at naruto's arm, crushing his bones.
"AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" he screamed in pain. Sakura ran to the thing and focused as much shakra into her fist as she could.
"YOU WILL PAY!!" she slammed her fist into the side of the thing, making it fall into a building. it lashed its tail into her stomach, making her cough up blood and slam into the ground. It's eyes widened and it growled in pain. It clutched the dirt, making indents deep.
It ran away and turned a corner down a side street. Then they heard a scream from a girl. naruto struggled to his feet and limped down to the corner.
"It didn't! Not again!" he saw that the girl wasn't some villager... but Rutsu.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 11, 2008)

WHA?!?!?!? Rutsu...what happened to you...? what...?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

eh.... i dunno.
this is short.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was motionless, her leg was torn and her face was clawed. Naruto limped to her side.
"RUTSU!!" he yelled. she didn't respond. Sakura called for some medics. She hurried to stop the bleeding.
"Rutsu.. just hang on, please don't stop breathing!" sakura whispered. Her wounds barely healed. The medics arrived. 
"We will take her to the emergency room immediatly." they took her away. Naruto screamed.
"YOU DAMN MONSTER!!! I'LL KILL YOU FOR THIS!!!!!" Sakura was worried. She knew if naruto went in too far, he could get killed, or even bring out the nine tailed fox. 

After Rutsu was well enough to get out of the hospital, the buildings that were destroyed were rebuilt. Naruto was extra protective of his teamates.
"Why are you always following us home naruto?" sai asked. naruto didn't answer. it was the dead of night, when the last attack took place. Rutsu was at home, asleep, she kept talking and tossing, sweating in fear.

"No.. No.. NO!!!!!!!!!!" chakra exploded out of her room.
Sakura walked past Rutsus home and ducked just in time as glass flew everywhere. She looked up and saw Rutsu fall out of her window.
"RU-!" she stopped, rutsu was transforming. Her face spilt apart. she was slowly growing in size. she faced the sky and roared.
"No! Rutsu was! no!" sakura gasped. Rutsu took off into the night. 
"I have to get kakashi-sensei!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

REPLY!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura found kakashi and talked to him, he quickly rushed off, following her.
"I don't know where she is now. All i know is this, she's attacking the village. If naruto gets to her, i don't know what will happen!" 

there were explosions all over the village. Naruto was chasing the demon, trying to get it for what it did to Rutsu.
"DAMMIT YOU DEMON!! GET BACK HERE AND FIGHT ME!!" he yelled. The ninetails chakra seeped through his body. One tail formed. The demon sniffed the air and stopped. Naruto charged at it. He slammed into it's side, sending it into a building. It growled, amused at naruto's anger. 
"You.. Yout thing! YOU MONSTER!! IM GOING TO KILL YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID TO RUTSU!!" he screamed. He crouched down and pounced at the demon. It chuckled and caught naruto in it's claws. 
"Kukuku... nine tails.... you don't want to hurt me do you?" it growled out. Naruto's eyes widened. He struggled out of its grip and leapt to the opposite side of the street.
"YES! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID TO RUTSU!!" he screamed.
"Oh! You mean the brat who's holding me hostage in her soul?" it said. Naruto hesitated. It chuckled and closed it's eyes. It's face peeled back to reveal a blank looking Rutsu. Her eyes wide and unfocused. Naruto gasped.
"R-rutsu.." he was paralyzed in shock. Rutsu's face was blank, it began to sink back.
"RUTSU!" naruto screamed. The demon's face reappeared and laughed.
"DIE!!" it rushed at naruto, it's fangs wet with silivia. Naruto couldn't move. 
It was a rush, a bunch of anbu with guns came in front of him and shot at Rutsu. Needles filled with black liquid stuck to her. The demon roared and leapt back, to be trapped in a storm of needles being shot at her. The demon fell to its knees in pain, it's skin bubbling off, to reveal an expressionless Rutsu. She fell to the ground. The anbu stuck her in chains and took her away. Naruto calmed down, but yelled at the anbu, asking what was going on.
"Where are you taking her?? What are you doing???" he demanded answers. The anbu ignored him and waved him away. He didn't leave. Kakashi appeared next to him and dragged him away from the group.

"Naruto, listen, Rutsu is going to be fine now. Don't worry! She just needs to recover. Just relax-"
"NO! DIDN'T YOU SEE THEM?? THEY PUT HER IN CHAINS!!!" he yelled. Sakura put her hand over his mouth. 
"Shhh! Just be quiet and let the anbu do what they need to do. It'll be fine." she said. Naruto began to tear up.
"They put her in chains! Look at them! Look at how they're treating her! They're just throwing her around!" he cried out. kakashi and sakura understood his pain.
"I'm sorry naruto..." kakashi punched his stomach, naruto fell into unconciousness.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 12, 2008)

Why...why did they...? now i have another reason to eliminate Konoha...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 12, 2008)

no! don't eliminate! konoha has ramen! good ramen!!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



"WHERE ARE THEY TAKING HER??" naruto yelled. he was being locked inside his home.
"I'm sorry naruto, just stay here!" kakashi locked the door and put a seal on it. He ran out of the building.

Rutsu was hanging in a cell, seals were all over the place, the most servre ones were on her. She was asleep. some anbu were talking outside.
"Do we really have to do it? I mean, it's not really her fault." 
"We have to, it's orders. Plus, the higher ups do have a point, she's becoming too dangerous. And the akatsuki could attack at any point!"
"I guess we can't argue."
"Let's get her now, the faster, the less pain." The anbu unsealed Rutsu but kept her in chains. They dragged her out. 

The next morning, all the ninja were gathered outside the hokage mansion.
"What's going on?"' sai asked sakura.
"I don't know.." she looked worried. Tsunade came forward with a sad expression on her face.
"On this day, we are to execute.... Rutsu Yoshinoto.." She announced. Everyone was silent. Then they burst out in rage.
"WHY?? WHY IS SHE BEING EXECUTED?? SHE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!!"
"WHY??"
"It's due to her... lack of control... and she has broken many laws of konoha. May God have mercy on her soul... please..." she whispered the last part.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

mk..... im bored so...................................... meh?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade walked to the back of the platform. Two anbu dragged up a limp body with a bag over the head. The crowd began going nuts. Sakura and Sai pushed their way up front. The anbu pulled the bag off her head, Rutsu's face was sad. Her eyes were blank, and yet so sad. They begged forgivness. Her hair was tangled and her face was pale. She was layed down on the platform. The executioner stepped forward, the large sword in his hands. Everyone went quiet. The anbu bowed their heads. Tsunade drank some sake. He raised the sword over his head.
rutsu closed her eyes, thinking of all the times team 7 had... The first time they met, the first mission, the first invasion.. and then gaara. The first time she saw him, her heart had skipped. 
"This is it.. I will see you... soon...... my senseis.." she whispered. the executioner swung his sword. 

Naruto struggled out of the small window. He had managed to undo the seals, at the cost of sacificing his ramen, which killed him. he leapt down and ran all the way towards the noises he heard. They, he heard silence. 
"No!" he picked up the pace, speeding through the streets of konoha. he saw a large crowd standing in front of the hokage mansion, there was a platform set up. He saw a figure laying on the floor of it and a man with the execution sword in his hands. he swung down.
"NO!!!!!!!!" naruto screamed. there was a splatter of blood all over the platform. Everyone gasped in fear. the anbu sprang for Rutsu, someone slashed them and let them fall bleeding. A giant venus flytrap appeared next to Rutsu's laying body. Naruto screamed and rushed at him.
"Hey, look at that, the nine tails! Should we take him?"
"No! We are to help retreive Rutsu stupid! since they can't handle it themselves..." it said. 
"ZETSU!! GRAB HER AND MOVE IT!" a voice boomed. Naruto froze.
"No! Sasuke!" he looked up at the sky, there he was. He was standing on a roof with dead ninja around him, next to him was tobi.
"YEAH RIGHT! WE CAN'T GRAB HER LIKE THIS!! SHE'LL KILL US!!"
"JUST GET HER! SHE'S ALREADY UNDER THE JUTSU!" tobi yelled as he killed more ninja and scattered the crowd. 
"RUTSU!!" sakura leapt up onto the platform, sai behind her. Zetsu didn't even blink, his vines quickly snapped sakura to the ground and held her there, sai was thrown off the stage. Naruto charged at Zetsu, he glared at him and quickly wrapped his vines around Rutsu's body and sinked into the ground.
"RUTSU!!" Naruto landed heavily on the spot Zetsu disappeared under and clawed at the dirt.
"RUTSU!!!!!!" he looked up at sasuke. he just looked at him and turned and left. 
"DAMMIT!" naruto yelled.

"So, we have her, at THIS stupid place, un."
"Shut up deidara. Just because you got brought back doesn't mean you have to complain about all the old things." Pein snapped. Deidara rolled his eyes. He had been brought back, thanks to Tobi. He copied orochimarus technique easily.
"Let's just get on with it shall we?" tobi said. They nodded and placed Rutsu in the center. Sasuke focused his sharingan onto her.
"Remember, just provoke her, don't impale her spirit." tobi muttered. Sasuke nodded. It was going to be hard, almost anything made Rutsu go nuts at the sign of her past. 
"Alright, Rutsu... feel the love of your parents...." sasuke muttered. Rutsu's eyes widened and she let out an earsplitting scream.




This is Rutsu's little theme song. The band is NIGHTMARE!!!! You may have heard them from death note or claymore. RESPECT THEM!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 13, 2008)

what is this stuff coming from my eyes?*wipes tears away*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

whats' wrong shibo???? did you like nightmare?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 13, 2008)

duh...but, still...I don't know why I'm crying uncontrolably...like my brain's gone on strike for my tears...T.o

hav 2 go to sleep...SNAKEY, NO GOING INTO MY BED!!*runs and catches snakey*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

ha.... snakey. aww.... bad brain..


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

Song of the day:
'The World' by NIGHTMARE


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was screaming loudly, she didn't stop. Sasuke concentrated and forced another memory onto her, she stopped screaming and closed her eyes.

FLASHBACK.................
"DEMON GIRL! DEMON GIRL!!" boys and girls chased after her down the street, throwing rocks at her. She ran, but she didn't try to dodge, the soil that always followed her protected her. She kept the same look on her face, dark and blank. She finally reached her home.
"DON'T EVEN THINK OF COMING TOMARROW!! YOU'LL BE SORRY!!" a boy yelled as she hurried inside. her brother took her things.
"How was torture camp?" he joked.
"Fine."
"You ready for tomarrow?" Rutsu walked away to her room.
"I TAKE THAT AS A YES!!! BE SURE TO LOOK YOUR BEST!!" he called after her. She ignored him. 
"tsh... tomarrow.... just another day of suffering... what's so great about these three legendary 'immortal' ninja? Just three suck ups lookin for attention..." she muttered.
the image swiftly changed into something different.
"Hey! Rutsu! come on! we're behind already! Say bye to your family and let's go!" A woman called out.
"COMING YUMA SENSEI!!" she yelled back. She waved good bye to her brothers and sisters. She bowed to her parents, her father grinned a little. she ran off to the three ninja on the hill.
"Alright Yuma, goku, and taito sensei! Let's go!" rutsu said. she walked off.

another image flashed in her mind, one of pain...
"YUMA SENSEI! Let me come!"
"No! They are asking, demanding your location, you aren't coming, this if for your safety." Yuma followed after Goku and Taito. 

Rutsu watched the village below the hill go up in flames. She saw her senseis retreating up the hill. She raced into the forest, hiding away from the ninja. She watched in horror as the ninja pulled the dirtiest tricks to kill her senseis. Taito was killed by a ninja throwing a large rock onto her head, Goku was overcome by the numbers and slashed apart like a pack of hungry dogs on meat. Yuma was the last one left. She was soon overcome, but they kept her alive, tied her up and threw her on the ground. The leader walked over to her and kicked to her knees.
"Where is Rutsu?"
"I'm not telling."
"Where is she?"
"No."
"TELL ME NOW!"
"NEVER!" the ninja punched Yuma in the face. He signaled a ninja with two swords. He stepped forward and slashed down on her neck.
"YUMA SENSEI!!" Rutsu bursted out of the woods, she was too late. Blood splattered everywhere. Rutsu fell onto Yuma.
"R.... Rutsu... I thought i.... told you to..... keep... hidden...." Yuma said with her last breath. Rutsu sobbed over her body.
"YUMA SENSEI!!"
"Hehehe.... well well well.... look who showed up.... if you came out sooner, this never would have happened! Well, we got what we wanted now." he waved at the ninja with the swords. He stepped forward, sword over his head.
Rutsu heard a sound  that was so fimiliar.
_It... it's that noise again... like an animal banging against a cage to escape... but what..?_ In Rutsu's concious, she appeared in front of a cage. A giant pair of eyes were behind them.

The sword swung down in lightening fast speed. Rutsu caught the sword in her hand.
"kuku!!!!" she chuckled wildly. the ninja with the sword struggled to take back his sword. She gripped it harder, it broke to pieces.
"What's the matter huh? Never seen blood before..." she stood up quickly and slashed a finger across the ninjas neck. Blood splurted out of his neck. She laughed and licked her hand.
"Yum.... what's the matter? HUH?" she chuckled. She flashed behind all of the ninja and licked her fingers again. Blood splurted from the ninjas necks. The leader stared at his fallen underlings.
"Y.. you monster!!" he stuttered.
"OH? I'M a monster? Who killed the only people who REALLY love me? Who tortured my emotions just to kill me? HMM?" she flashed behind the ninja.
"no.... YOU are the monster..." she ripped the ninjas neck open. he fell to the ground, gasping for breath.
"See ya! More meals waitin for me down there! KUKUKUKU!!!" she flashed down the hill. Screams of death were heard throughout the night.

Rutsu stood at the top of the hill. Examining her work with pride. She decided it was time to see who these ninja were.
"let's see nymber one!' she muttered. She tore off the mask. Her eyes widened, she staggered backwards.
"U.. Uncle??" she was shocked. She ripped off the other masks, they were all from her clan, the Yoshinoto clan. Her own siblings were among them. She feared the worst. Who was the leader? She cautiously pulled off the mask. She roared in pain. The man was her own brother. Her oldest Brother. Kukon.
"AGHHHH! NNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!" she screamed. she cried. Then the voice appeared in her head again.
_*Come on Rutsu... you know whos fault it really is. it's your parents fault. They command the clan. They sent your kin to kill you. Shouldn't you return the favor? Hmmm? Kill them for killing you senseis?*_ She stood up, chakra enveloping her.
"You're right.... blood must be payed.... they must die." she flew past the trees towards her own clan's village.




blah


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 13, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOW.

P.S. "the WORLD" is an awesome song.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

blah


*Spoiler*: __ 



STILL FLASHBACK.......
The village was celebrating. They thought the team they sent out to kill Rutsu had succeded. A festival was being held. Someone screamed out.
"IT'S HER!! RUTSU!! AT THE TOP OF THE HILL!!!!" everyone looked at the hill. There she was. She was glaring at them all. Chakra enveloped her. Her teeth fangs, and hands claws. 
"You... you betrayers. I.. will... KILL YOU ALL!!" she screamed as she charged down the hill. They whipped out all sorts of kekkai genkai. She dodged them all and matched them with even greater jutsu. She knew all the tricks.
she stood in the middle of the street, dead bodies all around her. She licked the blood on her face. She sniffed the air. 
"Time for the main meal..." She laughed and stalked to the largest manor in the village.

END OF THE FLASHBACK...
Sasuke was blinking. He couldn't believe it. What she had said was completly true. She had killed her entire clan. 
"Because... they killed the only ones who loved her...." he whispered. REd chakra spewed from her body. She was moving around on the ground, helpless against sasukes jutsu.
"Alright sasuke, let her go." Pein said. Everyone wove hand signs. The giant statue opened it's large mouth and nine dragons enveloped her body. She was raised from the ground. Sasuke didn't let go. He was going deeper. Something was up. The sealing jutsu was faultering.

"What the hell? How do i navigate around here!" he cursed. it was a system similar to narutos, but so much more complex. He looked around a corner, there a long hallway. There was a loud growl of an animal at the end.
"This must be it...." he walked down the hallway. he stopped, his eyes widened.
"No... NO WAY!" he yelled. a cage was there, and the doors were wide open.
"Excuse me sir!" a young voice called out. SAsuke looked around and saw a little girl.
"Huh?"
"Excuse me, but i must advise you to leave, he's not in a good mood right now! Especially with you! Hehe!" she giggled. A taller figure appeared behind her.
"I'm right sasuke, you should leave, he's in no mood to see you..." Rutsu at twelve was standing there.
"Wha- what?" 
"Uh oh.... here he comes..." The little girl giggled. Rutsu of twelve stepped back. A large head came forward.
"You damned uchiha... i am in NO MOOD TO DEAL WITH ANYONE!! I should just kill you now, no, i should have killed you a long time ago. That seal has been off for how long, and yet she's still... GRR!!" it roared. Sasuke twitched.

Sasuke looked around. He was back in the cave. Rutsu was gasping as the chakra was pulled from her.




Nightmare The world.. ENJOY


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 14, 2008)

MUST KILL DA AKATSUKI!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

song of the day:
'Tokyo Shounen' by Nightmare


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto, sakura, sai, kakashi and many others followed after pakkun as he tracked Rutsu's scent. Some sand ninja began joining up with them, many of them from missions just completed. Anbu from the leaf and Sand came soon, Gaara was among them.
"How's the situation so far?" he said. 
"We don't know how long it will be until we find Rutsu." Kakashi reported.
"From this distance, it may be a few days." Pakkun said. Everyone tensed up.
"A few days? We don't have that long! We need to speed up!!" Naruto yelled. pakkun grinned.
"Why didn't you say so? i can go a lot faster than this... MOVE IT!" he yelled as he sped up. 

Rutsu was starting to cry, her tears sizzled in the chakra. She knew she would never see her love again. She would never see gaara. She would never see to it that naruto got his dream, she would never see the day sasuke may come back to the village. She would die here and now. And she couldn't do a thing.
"Let's hurry this up, un! it's been two days! I'm getting an un-aritsitic vib from zetsu, un." Deidara complained. Pein hit him.
"SHUT UP AND KEEP DOING THE JUTSU!!" he yelled. Deidara frowned and sighed.

"It's almost times up for Rutsu. Do you think the nine tails will come soon?" Tobi muttered. Sasuke ignored him. he watched as Rutsu's tears fell into the chakra and sizzled away.
"Do you hear something?" he said. Everyone there listened.
"RUTSU!!" a voice screamed. The wall collapsed.
"Oh god! not again!!!" pein sighed. The hollograms disappered and Zetsu, tobi, and sasuke were to only ones there.
"Well... ill help, seeing as how this is partially my fault." he sighed. Naruto stormed in, lunging for sasuke.
"SASUKE!!" he screamed. He dodged his attack and kicked him against the wall. Gaara leapt in and looked around. He saw Rutsu in the chakra and the red chakra being pulled out of her.
"RUTSU!!" he took a step towards her.
"No no no... i don't think so.." Vines crept up everyones legs on one side of the cave and held them to the ground. No jutsu worked on them. Gaara's sand was useless. The vines absorbed the chakra.
"Like kisame, you can absorb chakra?" sakura panted.
"Yes. He's a little bother, if you fry him for me i would appreciate it, i haven't had fish in a while." the black half chuckled. Tobi fought as if it was childs play, sasuke was beating naruto to a pulp.
"TAKE THIS!! WIND RELEASE RASENGAN!!" naruto charged at sasuke. his sharingan activated.
"what is this? I can't copy it!" he said. naruto slammed it into the wall, sasuke had jumped away. The jutsu had ripped his side easily.
"GAH! WHAT THE HELL??" he gripped his side, it was bleeding heavily. naruto panted. Sasuke flashed his eyes on him and flung his hand at his neck. Naruto fell to the ground.
Rutsu was almost dead, her body was going completely numb.
"Rutsu..." gaara whispered. Tears fell from his eyes.
"Rutsu! RUTSU!!! RUTSU!! RUTSU!! PLEASE!! DON'T LEAVE ME!! RUTSU!!! I LOVE YOU!! YOU'RE NOT A MONSTER!!! YOU ARE MY LOVE!! PLEASE DON'T DIE!!" he screamed. Rutsu didn't move. 

_What is this... I'm.... dying...that's right..... at least i can see my senseis again... Gaara. I will love you forever.. I'm so sorry I'm so weak. I can't exsist if im like this... I have to-_
"Rutsu!"
_huh?_
"Rutsu! Please don't leave me!"
_Gaara?_
"Rutsu!! I love you!! You're not a monster!! You are my love!! Please don't die!!"
"RUTSU!!" 
_Gaara... everyone.... that's right.... i.. i can't die.... I.. I have to stay with them! I must see through that they all live!!_

Rutsu flinched, her arms moved up towards the statue. Tobi was shocked.
"DAMMIT!! NO!" Rutsu's own chakra shot out at it, it destroyed the statues mouth, the chakra stopped enveloping her. She fell heavily to the ground. Her mouth gasped in pain. Her eyes still rolled back in her head. Zetsu growled and wrapped vines around her. Chakra impaled them, shooting out and stabbing Zetsu.
"Dammit!" he disappeared under ground. Tobi dashed forward with kunai in hand. Bones shot out of the ground.
"SHIT!" he leapt away.
"Now we can't get her!!" he turned to sasuke.
"Let's get out of here!" he turned away. Mirrors of ice surrounded him. Sasuke knew the jutsu. The one Haku performed.
"Kekkai genkai? then where did the bones.... Rutsu!" he saw Rutsu's body, bones were sticking out of the skin. her eyes still rolled in her head. 
"That's impossible!!" Tobi yelled. needles shot out from the mirrors.

Rutsu snapped up. Her back cracked. She staggered to her feet.
"I.... I... I WILL NOT CEASE TO EXSIST!!" she screamed. her own chakra exploded in the cave. Everyone stared at her. her eyes blazed with Sharingan. She wove hand signs.
"AHH!!! COMBINATION EXTREME!! SHARINGAN!! BYAKUGAN!!! HUH!!" her eyes opened to reveal a white sharingan, the veins tense on her face. A chill was sent down everyones spine.
"SASUKE!!" she charged at him with feirce anger. She kicked him and slammed im against the wall, knocking him out instantly. She turned slowly to tobi.
"Madara... SHOW YOUR DAMNED FACE!!" she disappeared and reappeared behind tobi in the mirror circle. She ripped off the mask.
"Madara uchiha??" kakashi gasped. His face was there. Old yet still young. his sharingan blazed through the air.
"Yes... me." he panted. blood poured from his mouth. 
"AHHH!! DIE!!" she brought her arm up, bones split out from her skin and she slashed her arm down, sand got in the way. A pair of arms came around her waist.
"Stop.... Rutsu.... that's enough..." Gaara whispered in her ear. she closed her eyes, and cried. She fell into Gaara's arms. 
"Gaara! I'm so sorry! I can't let this keep happening!!" she sobbed. Madara grinned evily.
"TSh! MISTAKE NUMBER ONE!! NEVER TURN AWAY FROM YOUR ENEMY!!" he stabbed a sword into Rutsu's back. She didn't move. Her eyes wide. She whispered a small breath. Gaara stared into her blank eyes. His mouth opened to uttered a silent scream. Rutsu's blood oozed into his hands, she fell to his feet.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 15, 2008)

Madara...why..why....I'LL KILL YOU!!
Madara: shoot...
DIEE!!*hits Madara on the head*
Madara: I can't die that easily...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

blah. 
Tokyo Shounen.. ENJOY!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 15, 2008)

*whimpers*wahhhhhhhh...*sniffles*waahhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 15, 2008)

GAH!! THAT DAMNED UCHIHA MADARA!!!! I WANT TO *MAKE HIM PAY!!!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

um... there there......?


*Spoiler*: __ 



The lights slammed against the wall of light. They were trying to penetrate the wall that held them back from helping rutsu. Then, the three lights slammed into the wall and kept going. Hands came out on the other side of the lights, three pairs. A young man forced his way into the circle. he pulled his legs threw the light. An older man came next, his face was looking straight at rutsu's. A woman came through last. she stepped forward slowly, struggling into the circle. Everyone watched in awe. 
They stepped forward. Madara was glaring at them.
"GO BACK TO HELL WHERE YOU BELONG!!" he screamed. Rutsu's body glowed, chakra formed around her body, madara chuckled, his arms started filling with chakra.
"Now.. to SUCK UP HER POWER! HAHAA!!" he laughed. the three took fighting positions. madara laughed and pointed a bloody finger at them, chakra flew straight at them.
"GO THE HELL!!" he screamed. he laughed. It went right threw the three. they grinned. they walked forward calmly and placed their hands on rutsu. An electric shock went up madara, he was being electiricuted. he screamed in pain.
"WHAT!! WHAT THE FUCK!! AHHHHH!!" he ripped his arms out of Rutsu's body. Rutsu was caught by the three people.
"Rutsu... just relax, we'll take care of everything..." the woman said calmly. Rutsu closed her eyes obediantly. the three closed there eyes. Rutsu's body shone brighter than the lights. Everyone was blinded. The light suddenly vanished, along with rutsu. Madara was on the ground, barely alive.
"R-rutsu! rutsu where are you!!" gaara yelled. he walked forward. everyone was looking for rutsu. kakashi took madara into custody with very tight rope around his hands. Gaara looked for rutsu, he heard a sound. He ran to where he heard it. He looked around a corner. 

"senseis... thank you... for everything.." Rutsu was being hugged by three brightly lite people. the were shining yet they casted no light. she was released and they disolved away, rutsu held a necklace in her hand, it had three small stones connected together on it. she held it close to her, then she collapsed.

gaara looked around the corner and saw rutsu, laying on the ground, her hand to her chest.
"Rutsu.." he moved to her. Gaara moved her hair out of her face, she was healed, no scars or anything, just some dirt. he placed a hand on her face. She moved under his touch. He bent down and kissed her, then he picked her up and carried her out to the rest of the group.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 16, 2008)

YAY!!! RUTSU'S ALIVE!!! PATEY!!!*starts up this is Halloween*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

wow... is it marilyn monroe's version or original? (sorry if i spell his name wronG!)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 16, 2008)

uhhh...original...
This is Halloween this is Halloween pumkins scream at the dead of night~


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was laying in her own bed. She was fast asleep. Gaara wouldn't leave her side whatsoever. Some of rutsu's comrades began to understand what was going on between the two. Sakura was getting uncomfortable, no matter how hard she tried to convince them it wasn't so.
"I swear! They don't love each other! that's so stupid!!" sakura waved her hand in front of her face.
"I mean it!!"
"Sakura, you're treating us like morons, we can see what's going on, they love each other. Why do you think Rutsu always went to Gaara first when she was troubled? Hmm?" kakashi said. Naruto scratched his head.
"What the hell are you talking about? Rutsu doesn't like Gaara! She doesn't even seem to like being around him! I mean, her face gets red cause she hates sitting near him, she always glares at him with slinky eyes, and she's always not talking around him!! SHE DOESN'T LIKE GAARA!!" naruto said. SAi put his hand on his face an sighed.
"Naruto, i don't get 'emotions' whatsoever, and i can even see what's going on between them, they like each other, or what you call 'love'. Those are all signs that she likes Gaara- san." Sai explained. Naruto was still confused. kakashi shook his head and looked into Rutsu's room.
"I'll show you what we mean!" he pulled naruto over and shoved his head into the door. Naruto looked at Gaara, he was leaning over rutsu, kissing her lips delicatly. kakashi pulled him out of the room.
"WHAT???" naruto screamed. Everyone put a hand over his mouth.
"SHHH!!!" they all hissed. Naruto was shocked.
"but.. but... uh... huh???" naurto wondered through the hallway. 

Gaara was kissing Rutsu's lips. She had been out for a few weeks now. He missed the sound of her voice.
"Rutsu... i hope you come to really soon.... for our sakes.." Gaara grasped her hands, he put something on her finger, then quickly took it off when the door opened. Tsunade rushed in to check on her.
"So, Gaara, how's the sand village so far?" she asked calmly, she looked at Rutsu's charts.
"Fine, i can tell the leaf village is progressing great as well." He said. Tsunade nodded.
"Of course." She replied. She stepped over to Gaara's side.
"I would advise not hanging around here so much, there's talk outside concerning you and.... rutsu.... in a serious... well... realtionship.." Tsunade whispered. Gaara nodded. He stood up and left slowly, glancing at Rutsu before he left.
"Oi!! GAARA!!" naruto yelled. 
"Sasuke is being let out today! but of course he's under strict watch, want to come and accompany me to the ramen shop to meet him?" naurto asked. GAara nodded. he followed naurto out.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 16, 2008)

awww....
G: No, not you...
what's wrong with me?
lgook at you...
My fangs, you mean?
g: yes, you're showing me your fangs.
that's because it means i respect you...
g:R-really?
yep!
g...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

dasei Boogie.. ENJOY!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

mk... song of the day:
'Zetsubou Billy' by Maximum the Hormone.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A few more weeks past, Rutsu would start to wake up everyday for a few hours, then go back to a deep sleep. Tsunade found that her body was using all of her energy to heal herself, it was just plain torture waking up for a few hours everyday. Gaara decided to make himself at home in hers and stay by her side. 
"rutsu... i hope you can hear me... is it the time you are awake?" he whispered. Rutsu stirred a little, she opened her tired eyes.
"Yes gaara..." she whispered. he kissed her lips gently. She moved her head aside.
"Whats wrong?"
"It hurts! It hurts so much!" she gritted her teeth.
"What does?" gaara said worridly.
"My.. my chest! it hurts!" she began to gasp for breath. He hesitated and opened her shirt a little, there was a glowing spot on it. He touch it gently, it burned him. Rutsu breathed heavily. The spot glowed brightly, then faded away. Rutsu fell asleep. Gaara was puzzeled.




[size=+4]I NEED YOUR OC CHARACTERS!! VILLANS ARE HELPFUL AS WELL!!!!! PM ME!![/size]


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 17, 2008)

*tick tick tick tick* PM you?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 17, 2008)

You have my character from your previous threads. Only make him 16, 6'3", Chuunin master of the Rasengan and Chidori and has can combine the rasengan and chidori into one ultimate technique.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 17, 2008)

Ditto here!^..

only make her have the final level of the Ketsuki Me (only you know what it looks like) and be deathly pale!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

eh.... i sort of forget.. how long ago was that again?  im sorry!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 17, 2008)

Try to find your "Team 7 and One Lonely Girl" and "What happened in Orochimaru's Hideout" threads for my character.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

mk.... that'll take while...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2008)

i forgot to do this today, 
Zetsubou Billy.. enjoy


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

ugh... im beat.... im puttin up a chapter today, don't expect one really soon today.
it short


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara held her hand, she gripped it tightly. Codi took a step forward, he felt a different presence, one of the dead. 
"SO... you feel him?" she said. He looked at her. He gave in.
"Yes.." he muttered.
"Hmm... i though so." she whispered, she fell asleep. Gaara stood up.
"You have a lion named leo sealed within you right? I though the akatsuki would come after you."
"Well... it doesn't like to fight at all.... just lay around.. i guess not being active doesn't get the akatsuki's attention." he muttered. Gaara nodded.
"You can stay here as long as you're ordered." he said. Codi nodded. he walked to the door. Rutsu's eyes snapped open.
"If you touch anything in the freg without fefilling, ill kill you." she said, then she went back to sleep.
"Aw man.." he left.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Codi flopped down on the couch, putting his feet on the table. Gaara sat down on a chair.
"So, Gaara- sama.. do you know when Rutsu is going ot get out of her condition?" he asked. Gaara shook his head.
"who knows.." he muttered. Codi turned on the television. He sighed.
"I never knew that anyone could sense it.." he said. Gaara looked up.
"Leo always hides his chakra so well, sometimes i forget he's there.." he said. Gaara sighed.
"She has a knack for gettin things out of peoples heads.." he said.
"Really?"
"yeah... Somehow, she always knows the right jutsu at the right time, can read you mind, i think... sometimes i wonder if it's her or something else.." he muttered. Codi looked at the television screen, he leapt up.
"Holy shit. Look! Something is coming towards konoha!! Its rippin down the trees!" he pointed at the screen. Gaara looked up.
"Do you need to go?" Codi nodded. Gaara dismissed him.
"Gaara.." a weak voice cried out. Gaara looked up the stairs, Rutsu was walking down them slowly.
"Rutsu!" he ran up the stairs, supporting Rutsu.
"What are you doing??" 
"i'm fine, just alittle weak, i want to sit with you." she said. Gaara picked her up and set her on the couch. she looked at Gaara, then the television.
"Oh look.. there's Codi." she pointed. Codi was leaping in the trees, throwing explosive tags at what ever was ripping them down. He was thrown back, a figure emerged from the dust, a girl. She was waving at the camera. Codi wove hand signs.
"AHH! RASENGAN!!" he charged at the girl. She stared at him them quickly dodged his attack, her eyes had an errie look to them.
"YO!! I'M LOOKIN FOR A TSUNADE!! HAVE YOU SEEN HER??" she yelled. the camera shook. 
"OK!! HAVE YOU SEEN A KAKASHI HATAKE!! I REALLY NEED TO TALK TO HIM!!" she yelled. The camera shook up and down.
"WHERE??" the camera went left and pointed at the village.
"THANK YOU!!" she leapt out of the trees over codi's head and to the village gates, and there was kakashi. He smack the girls head.
"OW!! DAMN YOU!!" she kicked him into the village and followed after him.
"I wonder who she was.." Rutsu muttered.

About an hour later, there was a knock at the door, gaara opened it a crack and a girl came flying in.
"HIDE ME!!" she leapt behind the couch. Rutsu poked her head.
"Hey, shut up and i might." she said. The girl nodded and ducked. A few anbu came in.
"Have you seen a girl with brown hair running through here?" they asked.
"No. Have you?" rutsu asked gaara. he shook his head.
"Thank you, sorry Kazekage- sama." they closed the door and left. Rutsu giggled and took out a marker.
"Watch this!!" she whispered. She put the marker against the girl's back, she stiffened.
"Get up, we have you now." Rutsu said in a deep voice. The girl raised her hands and stood up, not turning around.
"Now, We'll let you go if you do the chicken dance!" rutsu said. Gaara almost fell out laughed on the floor. the girl made a face.
"What a sec!!" she smacked the marker out of Rutsu's hand, she fell over laughing.
"YOU FELL FOR IT! HA!! OW!! MY SPLEEN!! HAAH!" Rutsu gripped her side, still laughing. The girl glared at her.
"Whoa... hey... nice teeth." rutsu said. The girl covered her mouth.
"What teeth?"
"Those fangs! they're nice.." rutsu said. 
"So what's your name??"
"My name is Shibo Uirusu." she said.
"Uirusu? I heard of that clan somewhere before... but where?" rutsu thought.
"Oh! My name is Rutsu Yoshinoto, id stand up but im in not some much of a good condition to. That is Gaara." she pointed at Gaara, he bowed.
"Gaara? The kazekage of the suna????" shibo said. She went to her knees.
"IM NOT WORTHY!! IM NOT WORTHY!! I SUCK! I SUCK!! TO MEET A YOSHINOTO CALN MEMBER AND GAARA OF THE DESERT IS AN HONOR!! oh, got any grub?" Shibo said.
"Would you like something?" Rutsu said. Shibo nodded. Rutsu pointed at the fridge.
"Don't eat everything, just take one or two things and eat." she said. Shibo lunged at the fridge.
"YUM!!" shibo picked up over ten things, a shoe came flying at her head, bam!
"OW!!"
"I SAID ONE OR TWO!! NOT EVERYTHING!!" rutsu yelled. shibo hissed at her.
"IM HUNGRY!!" she yelled back. Rutsu sighed. She threw a roll of paper at her.
"That's thirty coupons for free ramen, any size. Go to ichiraku ramen and eat. Im sure you saw it on your run." shibo didn't move.
"Oh yeah! wear that." rutsu pointed at a cloak.
"Don't remove the hood." shibo put it on and ran out the door.
"YUMMY IN MY TUMMY!!" shibos voice disappered.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

Shibo was being like she was when she was 7!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

yeah.. my little personal touch.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



After a few weeks, Shibo became extra friendly with Rutsu. She was extremely impressed with the fact that rutsu knew so much about her clan. And... on the side... Codi had become extra freindly with shibo, he was excited, yet lazy, about learning all sorts of things.
"So, the Uirusu clan, from my current knowledge, is down to very few members. And you seem to be one of them! Their greatest kekkai genkai is the Ketsuki Me, a very powerful eyes jutsu, like sharingan and byakugan, that helps the user enable in powerful blood type jutsu. It's quite useful because like shadow clones, they are whole and real, but they last a lot longer. They are more durable and fool most byakugan users who don't look close enough to see the flaw in the clones." Rutsu said. Shibo nodded.
"Yeah!! How does you know soooo much about my clan??" 
"I knew a few of the members.... i remember one name.... who was it again? A man... he sort of looked like you... i think it was... Ai... was that it?" She thought, shibo stiffened a little.
"What's wrong?" rutsu asked.
"Codi is starind at the clouds and snoring... it's annoying my ears!!" she pointed to her two furry ears on her head. 
"Oh... want me to wake him up?" Shibo nodded. She walked slowly up the stairs. Gaara was supporting her.
"Ok gaara! time for sand nightmare! hehe!!" she giggled. Codi was snoring. Gaara gathered up his sand, smiling, he loved this prank. Rutsu put two small balls of chakra in the eyes. it stepped near Codi. it brushed his chin, he opened his eyes, then went Boom!
"WOW!! you are pretty!!!" he held the girls hand. She had blonde hair, green eyes, and... a very curvy body.
"Heheh! Why Thank you..." she blushed alittle. 
"Wll you marry me???" he had hearts in his eyes.
"Hmm... YES!!" she boomed. Codi yelled in glee and kissed the girl. Gaara snickered and changed the shape into Gai. Codi looked at his kissing mate and fell back, hitting his tounge to get the silivia off.
"Thats very youthful! KEEP IT UP!!! RUN INTO THE SETTING SUN!!" he cried. Codi began screaming. Rutsu and Gaara fell down laughing. Codi glared at them. 

"So, how was your lauging times?" shibo asked from the tv, she was watching Jaws, again.
"Great! HA!" rutsu laughed. Gaara was stumbling down the stairs, quivering with laughter.
"Ohh.. I love this part... du dun... du dun.. du dun du dun du du du du du dudoDOOOO!! WAMM!! HA!! BLOOD EVERYWHERE!! WHOO HOO!!" shibo cheered as the shark ate another victim.
"You have a very small mind shibo..." Rutsu said. shibo ignored her.
"JAWS! JAWS! JAWS! JAWS!!" she cheered. Rutsu sighed. she put in a tape that read 'Jaws 2'. Shibo sat down and was immediatly in a trance. Codi came down, he saw the tv.
"OMG!! JAWS 2!!??!??? MAKE WAY!!" he leapt down the stairs and landed on the couch. he was then in a trance as well.
"They both like jaws..." rutsu said.
"Great.. more torture.." gaara muttered. The two walked outside.

"Wow! It's bright today!" rutsu said. Gaara took her over to a shadowed table. He held her hand.
"rutsu... I've been waiting until you were better..." he pulled out a small box. 
"Will you marry me?" he asked, on one knee. Rutsu's eyes went wide. she fell over, fainted.
"eee..." she moaned. Gaara smiled a little, and kissed her cheek. She came to.
"Ok... what?" she said. 
"Will you marry me?" he asked again, holding the box open with a ring.
"Oh god.. uh.. im about to go here..... eghh.... yes!! blah!" she fainted again. Gaara smiled and put the ring on her finger.
"Just for you.." he whispered. Rutsu was motionless in his arms. He sat down on the ground, putting her head in his lap. He stroked her hair.
"Gaara... did i faint?" she whispered.
"Yes.. you did.." Gaara answered.
"mmm... damn..." she put a funny moment in the serious one. Gaara chuckled.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!GAARA AND RUTSU ARE GETTING MARRIED!!!
S: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwssssssssssssss...
I know....here's the jaws theme!!
S: GIMMIE DA iPOD!!!
AHHH!! HELP! CRAZY GIRL IS MAULING MEH!!!!
S: GIMMIE DA IPOD!!!!*gets iPod* yaaaaaaaaaaaaayy!!!*Puts on jaws theme* du du du du du du du du du du DU DU!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
You're as mad as you're coinaico....
S: He's your conaico, too...*conaico means uncle...look in my siggy to know who I mean*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

i know what it means!! XP


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jaws was over, and shibo and codi were forbidden to touch anything in the house. They sat awkwardly next to each other.
"You like jaws?" 
"Yeah.... how do you stand those ears?"
"Uh.... i was pracitcally born with them." shibo said.
"Oh.... want to watch it again?"
"YES!!" shibo shoved the tape back in. next thing, sasuke and naruto came in.
"Hey! You!! The anbu are lookin for you!" naruto yelled, pointing at shibo. She was in a trance with jaws. Sasuke went over and started pulling her.
"DAMMIT!! YOU'RE TOO HEAVY!!" he grunted. she hit his face to send him across the room and continued watching Jaws 2.
"God damn! wait.... do i know you?" sasuke said. He looked at her face. Shibo blinked.
"SASUKE!!" she yelled. she turned from cheerful to mean all of a sudden.
"You.. heartless BASTARD!!" she leapt on him and began beating him up.
"GAH!! DAMMIT SHIBO!! GET OFF ME!!" he kicked her knee and pushed her off. Naruto was puzzeled.
"Heeeyy... Codi.. have you seen Rutsu? I have a question for her." codi didn't answer. NAruto went over to the tv and turned it off. Shibo stopped hitting sasuke and stared at naruto, Codi turned his head slowly, a death look in his eye.
"Turn.. it... back.. on..." they both glowered. Shibo and Codi stood up, slowly walking towards naruto.
"Uhh... sasuke... help..."
"Turn... it... back..on.."
"You're on your own!!" sasuke ran out the door.
"TURN JAWS BACK ON! AHHH!!" the two slammed into naruto's stomach and began litterally beating the living daylights out of him. 
"GAH!! OW OW!!" naruto was screaming.
"JAWS!! JAWS!! JAWS!!! JAWS!!" they screamed. The television came back on. Shibo and codi flashed in front of the tv, drooling. NAruto looked up to see tsunade.
"Never turn off jaws." she said.
"Naruto, get up! Moron. listen, shibo is a respected guest, so respect her dammit! and codi is here to make sure gaara doesn't get attacked." she said. Naruto nodded, staying still as tsunade healed his wounds. The door opened with gaara holding Rutsu in his arms.
"Oh, hi tsunade!" rutsu said. she saw the ring on her finger.
"What happened? What's that?" she pointed to the ring. Rutsu grinned. Gaara smiled softly.
"We're engaged!!" she cheered. shibo broke away from the tv.
"Really?" she said. then she went back to watching jaws.
"NO WAY!!" naruto yelled.
"Oh, they're gettin married.. great!" sasuke said behind gaara.
"oh! hi sasuke! come here ive got something to give to you!!" she waved him over. SAsuke stood next to her. She stuffed a scroll into his shirt.
"Shh!!" she winked. he walked away and sat on a chair.
"So... engaged huh? where are you going to have the wedding?" tsunade questioned. They both shrugged.
"Who knows right now... so many things going on." Gaara said.
"you'd better deciede what village first, just for saftey reasons." tsunade advised.
"Let me guess... Jiraiya and tsunade sittin in a tree! K I S S I N- GAH!!" tsunade flicked her side softly. 
"DAMMIT!! THAT'S THE BAD SPOT!!" rutsu yelled.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 18, 2008)

Shibo...
S: What...? *knawing on Sasuke's knee*
Sa: Damnit...THAT HURTS!!!
S: Sorry...
You two are like a cute little cou-
Sa and S: Don't...you...say...that...
Sorry!!! RIVALS!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

shibo.. im sorry but.. this is me:


YAOI WARNING!!!!! CODE RED!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu scratched her head.
"You suck." she said to gaara. he blinked.
"What?"
"You suck." she stated.
"Why??" 
"You didn't see them in here." she said. Gaara sighed. Rutsu patted his back.
"It's ok... i forgive you! :3 " She said. Gaara walked up the stairs and flipped her on her bed.
"OW!!" she whined. Gaara pinned her arms down and began kissing her.
"alright so.. where's shibo??" tsunade's voice rang out from down stairs. She peeked up the stairs.
"SHIBO!!! GET DOWN HERE! DON'T STARE!!" she yelled. Shibo was eating popcorn and watching gaara and rutsu kiss. Rutsu flipped her off. 
"AH!! I KILL YOU!!" shibo charged in, tsunade caught her and threw her down the stairs. She slammed the door shut. 
"Gaara... we're alone... what should we do?" she said. Gaara licked her hand.
"I think you know.." he whispered. Rutsu put her face up to gaara's, breathing on his nose. They embraced each other carefully. Gaara rubbed her spine.
"Ok gaara.... i know what that means..." she slipped off her robe, then pulled off her underwear. Gaara kissed her neck. She clipped his chest protecter off and pulled off his shirt and underarmor. She pulled his pants down and moved her feet to push them off. He licked her arm as she moved it to his neck. He moved his fingers down her spine. She arched her back and licked his lips. Their tounges met in their mouths, they danced in each others mouths, massaging their gums. 
"Gaara.... can i touch?" she said quietly. he smiled and breath in her ear, licking her hair.
She reached her hand down and started rubbing Gaara's cock gently, it got hard quick. He sucked in a quick breath. She grinned and put her hand on Gaara's back, pushing him into her. He gasped slightly and rubbed his nose on hers. She grasped at Gaara's back, leaving small red trails behind her nails. he licked her collarbone. Gaara reached to her neck and started to rub it gently with his fingers. She moaned and rolled her head to the side, away from his fingers. She gasped.
"Gaara... bite  me.... bite me..." she gasped. Gaara hesitated. She said it again, more pleading. He licked her neck and brushed his teeth on her skin as if to test her. She arched her back and buried her lips on his shoulder. He licked her neck again, biting softly on her smooth skin. She moaned. He answered it by biting harder, she gasped lightly and licked his skin. He pushed his face into her neck, biting harder. She gripped his skin, breaking his skin and drawing blood. 
"rutsu... you.. you smell so good..." he murmured. She breathed down his neck. He pushed himself up against her again. She gasped and let out a small whimper. Gaara brushed his fingers down her arm. she layed it out on the bed. He held her arm down. moving his head, he moved it down to her hand. She moved her other hand to his hair. He licked her skin and nosed her. She responded by arching her back and moaned. He returned his lips to hers, licking her tounge. He pushed one last time into her, as hard as he could. She bit her lip and held back a whimper. He rolled over under the sheets, pulling them over her and him.
"gaara... it's exploring down there.." she whispered. she smiled a little and pointed at his cock.
"I know.. let him explore.... its a little new to him.." he licked her nose. She snuggled up to him, letting gaara's cock enter her and stay there. She slept against his chest. He breathed in her scent, resting his head on her hair. He heard the others downstairs leave, the door slammed shut. He peeked out the closed curtain and saw all of them run out of the house to go where ever they were going. He grinned and hugged Rutsu closer to him. Her touch against him made him get harder every second. 
"i love you Rutsu Yoshinoto.." he muttered softly. She breathed against his skin and gripped his arm.
"Love you too... gaara.." she murmured in her sleep.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade was trying to pull Shibo off of sasuke... they were obviously bitter rivals.
"I KILL YOU!! YOU KILLED CONAICO!! I KILL YOU!!!" she screamed. Sasuke and trying to pull his hand from her mouth.
"STOP BITING ME DAMMIT!!!!! YOUR FANGS HURT YOU KNOW!!" he yelled. she bit harder down on his hand. Sasuke grimaced and lashed his foot against her neck.
"ACK!!"
"Sasuke!! What the hell man??" Rutsu's voice yelled suddenly. Sasuke looked up to see Rutsu standing in a perfectly healthy form in front of him.
"What? SHE WAS BITING ME!! LOOK!!" sasuke held up his bleeding hand.
"That's a scratch!"
"NO IT'S NOT!! LOOK!! IT'S LITTERALLY SQUIRTING BLOOD!!" he screamed. Gaara appeared next to rutsu.
"So... have you guys killed each other yet?" he said calmly. Codi looked up, his mouth full of ramen. Naruto was challenging him.
"Gaawa famwa!!" he swallowed his ramen hurridly. 
"So!! Uh.." Codi tripped over his feet. 
"Ow." Shibo pulled him up.
"You're clumsier than me!! oh!!! look at that cloud!! it looks like sasuke's DUCK BUTT HAIRDO!!" 
"IT'S NOT DUCK BUTTED!!!" codi laughed.
"You know.. i think you're right!" he teased. Sasuke stormed over to codi and put a sword against his neck.
"You've got a lot of nerve.."
"ALIRGHT!! BREAK IT UP!! SAsuke! stop being a kid!" Rutsu pulled sasuke backwards.
"You need some water.. here you go!" she held out a glass. He didn't move.
"What?"
"YOu poisened it..."
"No i didn't!"
"test it!"
"Fine!" she sipped the water and swallowed.
"There!" she handed the water to sasuke, behind her back, she spat the water out silently. Sasuke chugged the water.
"That's good!" he sighed. His face turned red.
"AGH!! OH GOD!! AGH!!!!!! HHHHHOOOOOOOTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" he screamed. Naruto spat out his ramen and bursted out laughing. Tsunade sighed and left hurridly.
"BUAHAHA!!! SASUKE YOU'RE AN IDIOT!! HAHA!!" naruto laughed. Sasuke punched him in the neck.
"SHUT UP!!" he roared. Rutsu sighed. she wove hand signs, teuchi and ayame ducked behind the counter. 
"WATER STYLE!!" a river of water soaked everyone at the ramen stall. Ayame and teuchi looked up over the counter cautiously, laughing at the soaked figures.
"AHH!! This is my good shirt!!" shibo complained.
"Now how am i going to get this out!!??" she whined. Rutsu shrugged.
"Well.... we're off guys! see ya!!" she waved, she held Gaara's hand and walked away. naruto scratched his head.
"Where are they going?"
"YOU IDIOT!! didn't you overhear tsunade talk about where the location would be?? they're obviously going to Suna to escape from YOU!" sasuke said. shibo and codi bursted out laughing. 

"so... any plans on time gaara- kun?" she said, leaning playfully against him. The were walking alone on the path to suna.
"I was thinking next week.. to get ready and eveything." he said, nosing her.
"Good!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2008)

reply damn...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was sitting next to gaara and rubbing his shoulders as he did some paper work. He finally finished it a sighed, rubbing his hands. She sat on his lap, facing him.
"End of the day reward!" she giggled. He held her waist and kissed her.
Temari opened the door.
"Hey- OH GOD!! AHH! DAMN!! YOU GUYS ARE WORSE THAN ME AND SHIKAMARU!!" she screamd, covering her eyes. Rutsu looked at her. 
"oh.. hi... can you leave?" temari threw in some papers and closed the door.
"Now... back to you.." she licked his nose. 

Rutsu straightened her shorts and combed her hair. Gaara zipped up his pants.
"That was different!" rutsu said.
"I've been.. stretching..." he said. Rutsu grinned.
"Certainly works!" she giggled. There was a knock at the door.
"COME IN!!" gaara yelled. Konkuro came in with papers.
"More reports?"
"NOPE!! your's and rutsu's wedding plans! they're all done! in three days, you guys are going to be married!!" he cheered. Gaara thanked konkuro and hugged him, konkuro pushed him away.
"you're uh... 'kunai' is sticking out..." he said. Gaara blushed and held his hands over his pants. Konkuro left and locked the door. 
"well... isn't he nice!" rutsu said, facing the window. Gaara crept up behind her and pounched on her. She giggled and faked screamed. they rolled all over the floor, coming to a stop at his couch. They snuggled close together and kissed. A voice yelled outside.
"GAARA!!! YOU GUYS FINISH UP IN A FEW MINUTES AND MOVE IT!!! YOU HAVE TO SHOP FOR WEDDING STUFF!!" temari's voice rang. 
"GIVE US TEN!!" gaara yelled.
"OK!!" temari left. He turned back to rutsu.
"Yum..." he licked her cheek. she giggled and swung her legs around his back.
"Mine!!" she giggled. He stood up, her clinging to him, and placed her on the window still. They kissed and licked each others tounges. 

They walked out of the office.. a few minutes later. Temari took Rutsu's arm and dragged her away. Konkuro led gaara out of the building.
"Time for a dress!"
"Time for a tuxedo!" 
"UGH!"
"Crap."

Rutsu sulked in the puffy dress temari forced her to wear.
"It's soo pretty!" she said. Rutsu glared at her.
"I don't care if we didn't buy it... im not afraid to get blood on it." rutsu threatened. Temari backed away.
"Okk... you pick one then!" she said. Rutsu threw the dress off and picked out a slim looking one. She quickly put it on.
"I like this one!" she posed, a thin simple white dress with simple cuttings and sleeves.
"I like it!" temari agreed.
"A little too much exposed.. but.. oh well..." she sighed. Rutsu rolled her eyes.
"I thought so... then we'll take this one!" she held up a different dress that had a higher back.
"That's good."

"so gaara... what color should you go with? White? Red? Black? Blue?" konkuro went through the tuxes.
"Something simple... i don't really care." konkuro looked at him.
"You don't care??" 
"fine! black." he answered. konkuro dragged into the black tuxedo section.
"Pick one." gaara looked through a couple and picked a simple one.
"Oh god.. oh well! it actually looks nice." konkuro said as he shoved it onto gaara. 

rutsu walked slowly up to the room she was staying in, exhausted. Temari had worn her down. She opened the door.
" oh my god..." she muttered. Gaara was waiting in the sheets, naked.
"Uh... hi..." she blushed. she closed the door. Gaara stood up and took off her shirt, slowly.
"Welcome back..."
"thankfully." Gaara eased off her pants.
"Tired?"
"Yes." He took off her shoes.
"you're going to be near dead tired when im done with you.. " he whispered into her ear. They fell onto the bed, kissing.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

I'm tired...*go's to bed;*Oh, dear lord...*little baby snakes slithering in the sheets* PERVERTS!!* Throws sheet in washer; snakes transform back not Sasuke and Orochimaru*
Oro: Help....me....
Sa: Help....I...stuck...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 19, 2008)

Hello.
I just want to tell you that I'm reading this fic... I'm on page 3... It's so FREAKIN' LONG! But Awesome Too


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 19, 2008)

You've seen NOTHING YET...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 19, 2008)

It gets better as it goes along.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 20, 2008)

thanks for replying!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara was pacing back and forth in his dressing room. He was dressed in his tux, but was sweating endlessly.
"Gaara, calm down! This is only going to last a few hours then it's done! Chill!" Konkuro said. They had waited three days for the wedding, only waiting for the leaf ninja that were invited to come, of course sasuke was under strict supervision.
"I know i should... but i just don't feel.. right... like something bad will happen." He answered. Konkuro shook his head.
"Hey, everyone is here, outside in the sun, in a few we're startin. so get out there!" konkuro pushed him out the door. 

Rutsu was biting her nails.
"I don't like it.." she said plainly. Temari rolled her eyes.
"Oh my god.. just go!! You picked it out!" she said. Rutsu was looking at her dress. It had a zipper down back and white designs on a white dress. 
"I don't like today! Not the dress!!" she snapped. Temari looked the clock.
"Oh god... time start!" she pulled rutsu out the door, shoved roses into her hands and pushed her to the wedding reception.

Gaara was standing at the alter. baki, konkuro and naruto were his best men. Temari, sakura and Matsuri were her bridesmaids.
"All stand!" everyone looked to the back. Rutsu was standing in the back of the aisle. The sun was gentle that day, not too hot. sasuke was watching her, he sensed something was up. She walked up to gaara, handing her roses to temari.

the reception was coming to a close very soon. Some ninja were spying on the wedding.
"Heh! I'm surprised they didn't put it inside... time to do what we were ordered... KAKURI!!" a man yelled. A ninja with long hair and a mask appeared next to him.
"Yes sir?"
"you know your orders.. just don't sufficate her... you love doing that i know..." he said. She nodded a sank into the ground. 

"Do you take this man to be your lawfully wedded husband?"
"I do."
"Do you take this woman to be your lawfully wedded wife?" 
"I do." Tsunade grinned. She clapped her hands.
"You may kiss the bride gaara." tsunade stepped back. Gaara grasped Rutsu's shoulders and kissed her lips meaningfully. Everyone awed. Sasuke looked behind him and jumped onto his chair. There was an explosion. Everyone gasped and looked up. Ninja were flying everywhere. The guards were yelling orders while some were being killed.
"RUTSU SAMA!!!" a girl ninja screamed. rutsu looked at her.
"RUTSU SAMA!!" a man yelled. They both were burned and covered in soot. 
"RUTSU SAMA!! YOU MUST LEAVE!!" they both screamed. she was confused.
"What are you-?"
"RUTSU!" gaara grapped for her as she sank quickly into the ground, a woman ninja with a mask on her face pulled her into the ground.
"See ya.." she disappeared. Gaara rammed his hands into the ground.
"RUTSU!!" a man appeared behind him.
"Tsh.. not so tough now.." he said, kicking him. Gaara moved his sand around the mans ankles. The woman and man from before stood in front of gaara, facing the ninja.
"Gaara- sama... we'll take it from here!" the woman said.
"rutsu- sama took you dearly to her heart.. let us fight. You go after Rutsu- sama!" the man said. the launched themselves at the man.
"Rutsu!" he dung into the ground. Sasuke appeared next to him.
"Follow me, gaara." sasuke had his sharingan activated. His eyes were moving along the ground. Gaara ran after sasuke, following his every move.
"LOOK OUT!" Neji's voice rang out. A bomb went off near them, gaara's sand covered the two. Neji appeared next to them.
"I'll cover you! Go!" he said, his gentle fist stance ready. Gaara looked up on the kage mansion and saw rutus being held by the woman next to a dark figure.
"GIVE IT UP!! WE'RE ONLY AFTER RUTSU YOSHINOTO!! WE WILL LEAVE!! DON'T FOLLOW! OR WE'LL KILL YOU AND RUTSU!!" the figure boomed. The disappeared. The attacks ceased. A few outside ninja were still in the village, sand guards surrounding them.
"Please hear us out!"
"We only serve under Rutsu- samas wishes. We are to fight the organizations that are working with the Akatsuki!"
"We work for her to delete the exsistence of such groups! Our main goal is the Akatsuki!" the woman and man from before rang out. Gaara told the guards to lower their guard. 
"Tell us everything that you are allowed to tell us." Gaara said.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2008)

*gasp*What happened...? Why did they take her away...? Why does my head hurt from thinking?

Yeah...my head hurts today 'cause I had a concussion...it was fun...there were shadow clones of everyone...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 20, 2008)

Howd you get a concussion?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara listened to the two explain all that they were allowed to expell in public. It only took about fifteen minutes.
"That is all we have been given permission to tell." the woman said. Gaara nodded.
"Good. by the way, what are your names?" he asked. they bowed in front of him.
"I am Kami."
"I am Gonto."
"We are Rutsu- sama's most trusted generals." the both answered. Gaara took interest in this. 
"Generals?"
"Like we said before, Gaara- sama, we can't say anything else." Gonto said. The other ninja behind them were a little tense.
"So.. all of you follow under Rutsu right?" Baki asked, his head wrapped in a bandage to stop bleeding.
"Yes. These are our remaining followers. They voleenter from random villages to help. There are a few missing nin, but we refuse to tell who. We protect each member with all costs."
"Each person joined because they want to rid of the Akatsuki or an organization that is in alliance with them. They are all faithful ninja." Gonto stated. Gaara walked to them.
"Tell me this... from your information you said to us... i must know... it sounds like you have your own hidden village. I won't tell.. just say yes or no." He whispered. The two looked at each other and sighed.
"Yes...." Kami answered.
"Rutsu- sama will kill us now.." gonto muttered. Gaara dared to ask another question.
"Are you allowed to tell me the name?" he whispered as quiet as he could. Kami shook her head.
"We are forbidden to speak of the name.. we are sorry." Gonto bowed. He nodded. Gaara stepped back. Their wounded had been treated. The two generals and their ninety ninja squads left the sand village, racing through the desert. 
"Please find her..." Gaara muttered. He gave an order to rally every ninja squad in the sand village to prepare for battle and search. He would keep the promise he made to Kami and Gonto. He would help them fight.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 21, 2008)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Howd you get a concussion?


A kid *purposely* pegged me in the head with a basketball...right in my temple, too...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> A kid *purposely* pegged me in the head with a basketball...right in my temple, too...



Ow. What a jerk.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Ow. What a jerk.


And he dosn't give a damn when I say I'll tell the teachers; it's like he WANTS to get suspended...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

*yawn* wow... a concussion? ouch.. i got hit in the head............................ about 75 time now... half with balls.. ew that didn't sound right..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto rushed to Tsunade's room, he stormed in.
"RUTSU'S BEEN KIDNAPPED????"
"GOD DAMMIT NARUTO!! IM IN THE MIDDLE OF A MEETING!!!" Tsunade yelled, the counsil members of the sand were all seated in the room. Tsunade got up and threw him out of the room.
"KNOCK NEXT TIME!!" she screamed. She slammed the door on naruto's face.
"MMM!!" He stormed out of the building. He walked past Gaara's office, he heard sobbing. Naruto could never resist peeking. He opened the door quietly. He saw Gaara over his desk, head in arms, crying. he was obviously trying to keep the sobbing down, but he was too troubled.
"Rutsu..." he cried over and over. Naruto felt pity. He walked away.
"Don't worry Gaara... I swear... I'll get her back!" he swore.
"He Naruto!" Codi waved cheerfully. Naruto stormed past him.
"Uh.. what did I say?" he blinked.

Sasuke was standing by the sand village wall, overlooking the desert. He was glaring into the sun.
"Damn them... I hate doing crap like this.." he muttered. sasuke leapt down from the wall, Shibo leapt upon him playfully and nawed his arm.

"Oi!! EVERYONE!" Gonto yelled out to the crowd.
"We will now split up into two groups! Follow our instructions carefully! this is for Rutsu- sama!!" 
"YEAH!!!" all the ninja cheered. Gonto went left and Kami went right, half of the ninja squads behind each.
Gonto was going to try and smoke out the ninja and kill them quickly with his group. They were all good at offensive and defensive attacks. Yami was going to try and get snipers up along with good spying ninja, so her group could infultrate the ninjas headquarters without being caught. They were evenly split. Gonto would attack and distract and Yami would sneak and avoid and perhaps attack and cover.
"MEN! Listen very carefully! You are all split into squads that compliment your powers! Use them wisely! Respect each other, do not kill each other!"
"YES SIR!" 

"ALright! EVERYONE LISTEN!! We are to infultrate the headquarters of these ninja! You all have your uniforms and badges correct? Yes! good! When the allies come, they will identify you easily! So don't loose those!! SNIPERS!! ARE YOU READY!"
"YES!" a few roared.
"SPIES! READY??"
"YES!!" a bunch of skinner ninja yelled.
"AND THE REST!! ARE YOU READY??"
"YES!!" most everyone yelled. 

Gaara was standing at the front gate, tears wouldn't stop coming from his eyes, most all of the leaf and sand anbu and jonin were there and ready for action. A few chunin came as well. Tsunade and Gaara headed the groups, dressed for battle. Gaara made the first leap into the desert, everyone followed.

"Kukuku.. now rutsu... we are letting you keep your bag with you at all times.. we want you comfortabel.. We really need your brain to get us some good jutsus... to avenge those you have killed... the Yoshinoto clan.. We will never forgive you.." A man said, he was standing in front of a cell. Rutsu was grasping her bag, refusing to budge.
"What?? What do you mean??"
"We are surviving uchihas, missing nin Hyuugas, and many other clan members that are awaiting the chance to kill the murderer of our beginning clan.. the Yoshinoto. We know we can't win without that info.. so either give it to us... or we'll destroy the villages.. one by one... starting with your beloved leaf.. then sand..." He laughed. Rutsu's eyes were bright with rage, but she didn't budge.
"YOU BASTARD!!" she yelled. He threw a small gem at her, it missed, but landed right next to her. He put on a mask.
"Sleep time.." he laughed again. Smoke spued out from the little thing, causing Rutsu to fall into darkness.




I KEEP FREAKIN FORGETTIN TO DO THIS!! HERE IS BUIKUISHI OR WHATEVER BY MAXIMUM THE HORMONE!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

My cousin used to hit me in the head, so my skull has grown harder due to that...but, when it comes to basketballs, I'm no match for them...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

it's ok shibo.. ive gotten a lot of balls to the face and head too. ew that didn't sound right....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

just say basketballs, tenis balls...baseballs


----------



## Bachi-san (May 22, 2008)

I'm on page 10!!!! OMFJ. That is loooooong.... but I'm almost there


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2008)

oh!! BACHI!! Hug!  you have one page to go!  you read the porn part didn't you? did you go nuts about it?


----------



## Bachi-san (May 22, 2008)

Yes! I did  I am so perverted... but you already knew that 
hmm... Shall I put a pairing in my fanfic? what do you think? 
must... keep... reading!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2008)

I put pairings in my fanfics!!! In fact, my 2nd latest one has one obviously fake pairing; the real one's gonna happen in the future


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

mk.. song of the day
'Lousiana bob' maximum the hormone


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu opened her eyes. She saw a huge labratory in front of her, her arms and legs were stuck against something. She looked down, she was hanging from something, there were many people standing around her, but behind some sort of bar.
"Wha.. Whats..." she barely spoke out.
"Oh you're awake... well, a little anyways. You must be pretty light at sleeping. No one usually wakes up for about ten hours. Took you only thirty minutes." The same man stood in front of her.
"you.." she struggled forward, but he pushed her back.
"No no no! You can't do that... this is a very delicate machine, and we need you in good physical condition. Oh.. and we had to put you in a slightly.... smoother and .... slimer outfit.." he chuckled. She looked down at her clothes, it was a pure white kimono that prisoners used to wear before execution by beheading over 100 years ago. It was pretty thin, it was clinging to her body. He sighed, giving up and restriant. The man glanced back at her.
"Oh.. and by the way.. someone gave us this little thing for you to listen to.. from our overlord who's heading all of us.." he stuck headphones in her ears and pressed a button.
"_Hello Rutsu. I'm cretain you are really pissed off right now. Too bad, I hope they aren't beating you to a pulp right now. If you aren't too drugged, im sure you already know who I am. I haven't given up on my work.. even with him dead... the leaf village will crumble.. along with the pathetic village that's standing between my goals along with the akatsuki's and the land we wish to take over... I think you know... not the one that is populated... the one that is... let's just say... covered in blood._ Rutsu's eyes widened.
"You dirty..!" 
_Now don't get so excited.. you're helping us... we hope to get the sand village peacefully.... the akatsuki don't want to fight a perfectly preserved village that is hidden enough already. the leaf however.. is sitting on top of a very precious ground that we want. It's covering up the site we know as... the cheifs burial._ Rutsu gasped.
"How did he-?"
_Now... either you go along with our plans... or we'll kill your comrades one by one... if you still don't... then we're skipping the others and heading straight for your lover.. Gaara. so I would suggest not struggling and just shut up and let our followers do their work. I am somewhat regretting this... I know you were planning to show me the scroll later in the ninja career.. but you were just too slow.. sorry rutsu._ The voice stopped. The man took out the headphones.
"Now just relax.. this'll only take one minute." he backed away. A woman flipped a switch and moved a lever, a needle came towards her.
"Get that away from me!" she glowered. They chuckled and stabbed it into her neck.
"Just one sample from the little lizard.. k?" the woman laughed. Red chakra seaped into the needle. They pulled it out.
"Pure liquid chakra.. just like how they used to do it to friendly demons.. eh Zumani?" the woman laughed. The man slapped her.
"YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO KEEP THE NAMES SECRET!!" he screamed. She bowed and scrambled back to her post. The man glared at Rutsu, she was panting.
"Zumani.. I know that name.. Little tyke? you grew up fast.. heheh..." she said. He glared at her.
"You killed my favorite uncle you know that? This is revenge.." he stalked away.
"JERK!! AFTER 50 YEARS!! YOU STILL CAN'T GET OVER IT??" she screamed. the man flipped her off and kept walking.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 23, 2008)

how cruel...but still...I think I know who the person is...I'LL KILL HIM!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 23, 2008)

Ha! I am now current!  ... and slightly confused.... 
If you really need more OCs, you can use Dageki and Raikou from my fanfic... speaking of which, I gotta start the next chapter!  Now... what chapter was I on... *is still abnormally confused*

FYI: don't label the "graphic" parts as Yaoi! Because they are not! Yaoi=Gay! soo... unless Rutsu is a guy... them scenes aren't Yaoi. 
... maybe a little Hentai tho... *is still confused*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2008)

sorry if you're confused! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu snickered at the man's stupidity.
"Zumani... it's been over 40 years since I last saw you... You've grown quite abit.. but your mind is still in the past. You were only about four when i last saw you. Im guessing you're about 55 now..." she muttered. The woman hit her.
"SHUT UP!! You have no right to talk now." she spat. Rutsu cursed her silently.
_Guys... I hope you get to them in time.. come on yami and Gonto.. where are you idiots?!?_

The leaf and sand ninja all followed the instructions Gaara had reported from the two serving under Rutsu.

_"You will come quietly, no yelling, fighting, argueing... and from the ninetails, no chakra flares. These guys are the real deal. You need to be as silent as possible."
"When you see blue smoke on the horizen, that is your signal to split into the two groups."
"The groups will be those who are good at distracting and killing openly in wide areas, and the other will be silent snipers, spies, slim people, those who can manuvere in hideouts of enemies and get past. Also, they must be able to kill when the chance comes." the two explained. Yami sighed.
"We are also doing the same. Make sure to send at least one team of ninja hounds to spot ahead of you, it will make the group travel easier." she said.
"After wards, the attacking group needs to go quietly through the forest and go on the side of our forces, they will know you if you keep on the headbands. You will come in silent, as we will. Their cue will be when there is a black flag standing in the middle of the feild." Gonto said.
"For the spies, if you see a group of ten people in a group, with their arms up, that is the first stop. You will all stop there and wait for a signal. the group will tell you when to go. there will be twenty groups of snipers on you ways to the cave. Split your snipers evenly amoung them. As for the spies, we found eight entrances and sixteen secret passages. You must split up amoung them. And if you see a marker, a '6', that means we were there and you must follow that way. If you see a '4', that means danger, attackers are there." they explained. Gaara nodded._

Everyone was examining the sky as they ran, waiting for their cue. Finally, Kiba saw the green smoke. The groups split up, ninja hounds at the head of each group. Gaara and squad seven were in the infultrating group. Tsunade and the rest of the buddies were in the attacking group. 

Tsunade searched the area for their signal, the men and women were ready to attack. They stopped running and looked carefully out into the clearing. The battle was fierce, smoke and dust covered everything. Neji and hinata along with other Hyuugas searched the field for the flag. Shino pointed it out. They charged silently down the hill, ramming into their enimes and helping their allies.

Gaara lead the group of silents through the forest. They saw some people in trees and on the ground on their stomachs.
"Over here!" one whispered and waved. The grouped walked quietly to them.
"Not very many huh? heh! That's good! The less, the better believe it or not. Ok, do you have your snipers split? Good, just keep going straight that way, don't go anywhere else. You'll see other groups, your snipers need to split and go with them, one group at a time. Down!!" he ducked, everyone went to the ground, fire breezed through the forest. everyone moved quickly. 
"Ok... got it? Good! GO!" he yelled. the group left, leaving about five snipers of their own with them. 

"Alright.. we're here..." Gaara said quietly. everyone paused. they saw some signs of signals all over the area. branches pointing somewhere, dirt streaks on walls. The groups split up and went down each passage.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 23, 2008)

YA! Gaara and the others must SAVE HER!!!! :WOW
hehee... I wonder what will happen...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 24, 2008)

Operation S.R has begun, un...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

ok..... blah
Lousiana bob.. ENJOY!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Don't hurt Rutsu, you jerk...
Sa: Do you want to feel the same pain?
I can give you the same pain for HOURS!!*kicks Sasuke in the balls*
Sa: HOLY-


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh that's sooo nice shibo! hit him in the face just for me k?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara followed the still echoing but fading scream of rutsu down hallways and through rooms, the sand ninja were trailing behind him. He came across a wounded ninja that was an ally, he stopped.
"What happened?" he asked.
"The... the others... Yami- sama went ahead of me.. leaving me. so far, we have been able to pinpoint the direction of where rutsu- sama is. But we can't tell which room. Yami- sama.. said to give this to anyone from the allied villages." the hurt man held up a slip of paper. Gaara took it and read.
"So... Sasuke is still a traitor. Sand!" the sand ninja stood in front of gaara.
"I need you to try and get this to everyone in here, send it through by animals if you have to, just get the information to them." he ordered. one jonin bit his thumb and placed it beside the note. fives lizards appeared, he copied the note and let them go, the others carefully observed the note and used a jutsu to send flying pieces of paper to the others. 
"Gaara- sama! You must leave now! I am to be killed here by the others!! It is a sacrifice i must make!! Please go!!" he said. Gaara didn't move.
"Please gaara- sama... it is the way i was taught.." he opened his vest to reveal paper bombs.
"Alright, let's go!" Gaara ran down the hall, the ninja followed.

Yamato read the note he found on the lizard.
"This is bad."
"How could sasuke do something like this?? It's horrible!!" NAruto slammed his fist into the wall. Sakura grasped her hands together.
"I hope rutsu is still alive!!"
"But... captain yamato... what is this Cheifs burial?" sai asked. yamato shook his head.
"It's a very bad place to ever know of.. only those who are strong at will and mind can even visit it. It contains all past bodies and flesh of ninja who were so strong that in one move, an entire village would disappear. There are five ninja buried there. To ensure saftey of the spirits, kage bodies are also buried there,  along with past sannin." Naruto eyes darkened.
"So.. jiraiya- senseis body could be there? or.. his spirit?" he muttered. Yamato nodded. Sai took out a book.
"I think i might know what they plan to do.." he said. Everyone looked at him with interest.
"What??" 
"You see... i just read the chapter about some sort of ordeal that could 'destroy all peace in the world along with the people'. It says here... that... a beam will brust from the heavens and come apon the land, raising up those who are dead and have been feared for centuries and killed all in their paths. One who awakens the light from heaven is one who witholds the demon of hell that controls all lower demons. 
That must be it. Their using rutsu to awaken past warriors that are feared by all." Sai said. Yamato gasped.
"We have to get rutsu now!!" He said. Everyone took off, searching for them.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Holy...sh-


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 25, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

and to think, this is all Rutsu's fault 
lol, joking. Night of the living dead...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 25, 2008)

sweet story keep it up!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

wow.. you guys are mean. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo leapt through the crowds of ninja and spat out poisonous smoke, killing her enemies. She looked up to see the satellite. 
"CODI!!!!! COME HERE!!" she yelled. Codi was in combat with five different ninja, kicking and punching his way out. He stabbed each in the stomach and leapt to shibo's side.
"What?"
"What's that thingy?" 
"Uh... a satillite. why?"
"It's doing something weird." she said.
"Uh.. yeah.... what, is it bothering you?"
"It's making me sense death. and death coming alive." she said with a blank stare. Codi sliced an enemy away and turned his attention back to shibo.
"so wha- HEY!! WHERE ARE YOU GOING??"
"I THINK RUTSU MAY BE AT THE BASE OF THE THINGY!!!" she replied, running up the mountain side. Codi ran after her.
"HEY!! WE'RE NOT SUPPOSE TO GO UP THERE!!" he tried grapping for her arm. She ran at top speeds to the satellite, the beam was rupturing the moutain side. Shibo found a slit hole, she grabbed codi and shoved him down.
"AHHHHHH!!" he fell through open air, then slammed into the ground.
"IS IT SAFE???" shibo yelled down.
"YES!!!" he rubbed his back.
"ow..."
"WHOOHHO!!" shibo landed right on top of him.
"OW!!" codi screamed. A bunch of spears adn kuanis pointed at them. shibo looked up with a blank stare.
"Pointy..." she bit one of the kunai, licking it.
"You two are under our orders now. You are our prisoners. If you do not follow us, we will kill you." one said. Shibo kept slobbering on a kunai that a ninja held.
"GET OFF!" he waved it around, shibo held on fast, licking the metal.
"Give her the kunai she'll be no trouble.." codi muttered. The ninja let go of the kunai, shibo licked it a grinned.
"Pointy!" she flashed her arm around, codi ducked, a dash of blood spued from the ninjas necks.
"yeah!" she clapped her hands.
"God you scare me.."
"Is god a person?"

Gaara made his way through a crowded lab, he was diguised as a scientist. He walked fast. A ninja grabbed his arm.
"Don't make a move, i'm a friend..." he put a badge in front of gaara's face. He nodded. they walked calmly through the lab.
"This lab is currently under our order... we're letting them work to not arouse suppision. Yami- sama is waiting for you.." he led gaara to a small work room, yami was standing over a bunch of papers and blueprints.
"You may go!" she said as Gaara came in, the ninja left.
"So, you live. That's excellent news, just as i planned." she said. Gaara stood next to her.
"We figured out which wing rutsu- sama is in, but we don't know the exact location or what these idiots are planning... not entirely." she said. Gaara nodded.
"I think we-" 
"POINTY!!" shibos voice rang out. Gaara looked out. Shibo was kicking some scientists and codi was charging.
"SSTOP! STOP!! THEY'RE FINE!! GET OVER HERE!!!" yami yelled. Codi paused, then stopped shibo, she was licking a finger of someone elses. 
"Ew.. put that down! come here! I'm glad you guys came! Shibo, could you make a blood clone please?" yami asked. Shibo made a blood clone that was dripping with silivia.
"You go and wear this, walk down the halls, act like a scientist!"
"I love playing scientist!" the clone cheered, walking away. The real shibo was finally serious.
"Ok..."


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

Shibo? Serious? I thought the day would never come...
And what you mean by us being mean?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Shibo, you have a mental problem, don't you?
Shibo: No...I don't....KETSUEKI ME!! LEVEL 30!
DON'T KILL ME!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Anyone heard of Green day's 'Wake Me Up When September ends'? If not, here's the song. It was dedicated to....9/11...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

ok...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo, codi, Gaara, and Yami all ran down the hallway that was leading to the wing Rutsu was supposively in. They used jutsu that Yami had to conceal themselves to the surroundings whenever an enemy passed by. then, they came across a man who stood stationary in the middle of the hallway. Yami had them already covered.
"Oh please... that won't help you at all!!" he yelled, he had white eyes, just like Hinata's and Neji's.
"Come on... I'm waiting for some fun!" his eyes looked like a madman, he had bags under his eyes.
"Alright.. let's see now.. two girls... two boys... one is kazekage... one is leader of an organization against the one im in.... one is a Jiuchuuriki... one is light headed and used to be with orochimaru!!! COME ON!! YOU'RE ALL GOOD FIGHT TOYS!! HAHAHA!!" he spat. Shibo gritted her teeth.
"He's mine.." her eyes shone with level 5 Ketsueki Me. She stepped forward, dispersing Yamis jutsu.
"Wait!" codi grabbed her arm.
"You don't know what this guy can do!"
"Oh yes i can.. he's Totori Yakami... and i hate him.." she growled, her ears pinned back, teeth in a snarl.
"Oh! Mad are we?? A little kitty is mad!! Oh!! Run!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!! HAHAHA!!" he taunted shibo. She swiped her free hand at him, he leapt up. a large gash was left, melting.
"Oh... you've improved a little.... that's fun.. hehehe.." he chuckled. Codi let go of shibo. 
"Come back when you're done, ok?"
"It'll take two minutes.." she growled. The three ran past teh two, heading for Rutsu.

Sasuke glared at Rutsu, she wasn't fighting back.. why wasn't she fighting back?
"Rutsu... what the hell are you trying to pull here?" he muttered. Somehow, she heard him, her head raised weakly.
"If this.... really... works... I will.... see... them again..." she gasped out. He frowned.
"And just who are.. they?" his sharingan flashed.
"My.. my.. senseis....." she fainted again. He grinned.
"Hmm.. if they are buried there... they i could break her little soul adn spirit... get her as my control.. hehehe..." he muttered. A woman came up to him.
"Sasuke- sama... we aer having a problem.. it seems reserecting kimmimaro- san is more difficult than we thought... it's not working." she said, bones were sprouted from her arms.
"Tsh. alright.. you know what to do here. take over, I'll deal with it." he left. 

The three ran past room after room, a few of the ninja on their side lead them through passages that lead them to a way closer to Rutsu. they ran into another obsitcle.
A man was leaning against the wall with a cigeratte in his mouth.
"Ah! It seems the guests have come at last! A pretty lady and two fine gentlemen!" he clapped his hands. White gloves covering them.
"Who are you??" codi yelled. he grinned and bowed.
"Please excuse my rudeness.. My name is Takama Mouchi. Pleased to meet you.." he flashed by Yami and kissed her hand.
"May i know the lady's name?" he winked, she snapped her hand away, trying to kick him in the process.
"Tsk tsk tsk... not good manners? Naughty!" he brushed his coat. He wore a white coat with black shoes, dark pants that were casual and had on a shirt that was quite dressy.
"Gaara, Yami, you guys go ahead. I'll take him." codi muttered. Yami grabbed his hand and put something in it.
"When you are in a really bad time.. press the black button.." she whispered. He nodded. Gaara and her left. Codi got into his stance. The man made a sad face.
"Oh! The nice lady left? Too bad! I'm not that good with men!" he sighed. His head twisted around, the hat fell off. Another face appeared.
"Oh!! He's soo cute!!! hehehe!!" a girl voice giggled. Codi gasped. The man had another face on his head, a girls face.
"Hello... Your names is Codi? Cute name! Im Sayu Mouchi!!! Is there a Mrs. Codi? Hehehe!!" she giggled, a hand rasing to her face. She was blond, and sort of cute.
"Uh.. what are you?"
"Oh!! What???? That's not nice!!"
"Sayu! Manners now!" Takama said.
"Oh! Sorry! Hehehe!" she giggled.
"We are the Mouchi siblings! We are like that Sakon and Ukon! It's a shame they had to die! They were so cute!!"
"Uh hem!" takama said.
"Oh! Sorry brother! you take over!" she giggled. The man face twisted back around.
"Now, time for the dance to begin!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Shibo: I hate the fact he called me little....*murmuring*
Oh, no...Totori, was it? You're getting Shibo REALLY pissed...you can't use conaico's name like that around her...
Shibo: I want to open his little stomach and thrust my hand up into his chest and pull his heart out and squeze it with as much force as I can....
Now she's thinking like conaico....greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

hahahaha! I luved Sakon and Ukon, those dudes were a riot! 

and yes, i've known the song "wake me up when september ends" since liek two years ago  
...
I hate it 
it's so boring... Oh, and I think BJ's father or somethin' died in september too.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 26, 2008)

"Wake Me Up When September Ends" is an awesome. It was written as a memorial anthem about his father who died when Billie Joe was 10 and he has never fully recovered from it.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

I saw a movie on youtube that had the song going and showing real footage from 9/11...I broke down in tears when i saw it...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 26, 2008)

What was it called?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

I'll post it up. it's ironicly in my favorites...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

uh wow. 9/11... you do know that it somehow has no affect on me whatsoever. and one of my relatives almost died! Irony!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

No one in my family died...it scares me, that's all...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

doesn't scare me. pearl harbor doesn't even scare me!! AND I WENT THROUGH A 3-D SIMULATION OF IT!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> doesn't scare me. pearl harbor doesn't even scare me!! AND I WENT THROUGH A 3-D SIMULATION OF IT!!!


My granddad was part of the clean up team...I'm afraid of spiders...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

I heard of 9/11... Everyone here was so freakin' scared... I don't know why, I mean, that was in the US! I dought that any Canadians died, eh?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

no...terrorists attacked the twin towers and Washington D.C., so everyone in da US was terrified...they made threats...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

oh... that's great.. *writes something in notepad*
SHORT ONE


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara and Yami ran down the hall. Yami decided to take a daring action. She attacked an enemy ninja and forced him to tell them all he knew. Now, they know where rutsu is. yami was running in front of Gaara. She stopped. Gaara stood next to her.
"Something isn't right...." she looked around. She leapt onto the ceiling and flicked it with her finger. She leapt down, a crack formed, something spilled out of it.
"Aww!! That's not very nice whatsoever!" a womans voice said. The liquid formed iitself into a human. A woman with long sleeves and short shorts with long boots that ended just below her shorts.
"You! Traitor!!" Yami growled. The woman laughed. Gaara whispered to Yami.
"Who is she?"
"She's the traitor and bitch of a sister of mine. Youko Fujinai." she growled. Youko laughed.
"Heh!! I'm surprised you even came!! HA! You were always sooo weak! Now look at you! being escorted and protected by a sand ninja! I thought you hated sand ninja!" she laughed. Yami grunted, charging at her.
"SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU ASSHOLE!" yami slammed her fist at Youko, she caught it easily.
"That's so pathetic!" she laughed, kicking yami in the gut. Gaara's sand wrapped around Kouko. Yami kicked her in the jaw.
"Tsh! Still too weak!" she laughed, instead of a cut, underneath her skin was something that was a metal.
"What the fuck?" yami stared at her sister.
"Hah! Lord Sasuke treats me well! He managed to convert my awesome strength and skill into something so perfect that im considered god!! HAHA!" she laughed, the skin sealed itself up. Gaara's sand grew wet. Youko stepped out of it, brushing it off her legs. Yami growled.
"Oh shut up!! That stupid little expirement of orochimaru is still on you!? i thought it wore off! are you still a sad little pussy? HA!" she laughed. Yami waved at Gaara to go ahead, ears sprouted from her head, her teeth grew slim and sharp. Gaara ran ahead to the room Rutsu was in.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

WTF? 
Sasuke=Pein...?


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

lol... sorta like Bachi and Raikou 
...
then again, I think Raikou could kick Bachi's ass 

awesome chapter


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

thanks  you very much!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

I want to see some ass handed to someone...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

ok.


*Spoiler*: __ 



totori had gotten shibo in a headlock, her breath was starting to slip away.
"You're still weak you know that? I thought you gotten stronger!! HAAA!!" he laughed. Shibo gripped his arms, her claws digging into his skin. He licked her neck.
"Ya know... I heard demon blood is oh sooo tasty!!" he licked his lips, silivia dripped from his mouth. Shibos ears flattened against her head. She gasped for breath and focused her chakra.
"Ketsuki Me... level.... 25!!" she gasped. Her eyes lite up with the jutsu, she bent down fast and slammed her head into his jaw, breaking a few teeth.
"AHH! DAMMIT!!" he gripped his mouth, blood poured from it.
"Tsh! That's not comparable to what im going to show you next!" she growled. She wove hands signs, snakes slithered around her, hissing menecingly. Then, blood seaped from the walls, froming shapes and forms of weapons and animals. Totori smiled.
"Oh... looks like you went up a few levels.. HA! More fun... more BLOOD!!" he grinned, His eyes grew crazy and his hands grew larger.
"So.. conaico seemed to have gifted you with a good power huh?" shibo muttered. he grinned. 
"IT'S SOOO GOOD!! I get to play with my victims.. THEN EAT THEM LIKE POTATOES!! HAHAAHA!!!" he laughed. Shibo growled again.
"So... that's what happened..." she growled. her ears flattened tight against her skull.
"Oh?? Still mad over that stupid incident? HE WAS WEAK!! I ATE YOUR FATHER BECAUSE HE AS WEAK!! BUT HE SURE DID TASTE GOOD!!! HAHAHAHA!!!" he laughed evily. Shibo charged at him, her blood objects in front and behind her, they leapt at Totori, slicing him and stabbing him, it seemed to not even hurt him. Then shibo came up when he was blinded for a minuted and bite his neck, ripping his skin open a little, blood oozed out.
"GAH!! YOU WRETCH!!" he swung at her, she leapt away,licking her teeth, she spat the blood on the ground and let it take a form, it turned into a spear.
"Accuracy, 300%. Aim.. 600%!! THIS IS ONE I PICKED UP FROM KIDOMARU!!" she yelled. He growled.
"Since it's made of your blood with YOUR chakra!! IT WON'T MISS AT ALL!!" she screamed, launching the spear at him, he ran to the side, the spear moved with him. he leapt up, the spear followed. He moved to the right, the spear met him, right through his heart. He gaped and spat up a river of blood. Shibo had a darkened look.
"Oh.. and just to let you know... that wasn't even my full power.." she muttered. Totori fell to the ground, dead.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: I'm serious...that's NOTHING...
I know...you know I respect you!!
Shibo: Where's my pudding and dango, now?
Right away!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 27, 2008)

lol, these people all have a blood obsession 

awesome chapy   twas interesting...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: My clan specializes in medical ninjutsu and blood-style jutsu...
She has a point there...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: My clan specializes in medical ninjutsu and blood-style jutsu...
> She has a point there...



C00L.
Bachi Sanilo: My family specializes in hating shinobi 

Yeah yeah... and dont forget.... your FATHER.

Bachi Sanilo: No... dont remind me... 

lol. cant wait to see what happens


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo: AND, WE NO DANCE!!!
Accept your dad, who's not a born member...
Shibo:


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

im back. and as pissed as ever, let's GET THE SHOW ON THE ROAD!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Codi gasped in pain and clutched his side, one kick had winded him heavily.
"Oh do excuse that! I don't like dirtying my clothes at all. You see.... we were the ones to teach Ukon and Sakon their technicque. Ukon was born a bit unstable in the knees and hated to have to stay in a wheelchair or have braces, when he joined lord orochimarus lair, they saw what they did and begged us to teach our combining technique to them. We agreed... Sayu only did because she thought they were cute.. I did becasue i had pity to spare." Takama said, brushing his pants. 
"Tsk tsk tsk... You can't get your breath back yet? come now.. Sayu wants to fight you as well now!!" he said, clapping his hands. codi looked up, still panting.
"Time for the dance of the wild flower!" he said. He took a simple step, his leg twisted behind him, he flashed behind codi, bringing his foot into his back.
"GAH!!" codi flew across the room. Takama bowed.
"It seems the great dance has to be cut sort. I'm so disappointed!" he said. Codi stood up and wove hand signs.
"earth style!! Great Dirt Lion!!!!" he roared. A shape molded out of the ground, a lion roared in the hall. Takama was taken back a bit.
"A lion? Such a noble creature!!" he cheered. The lion slashed it's claws at Takama, he ducked and leapt to its side, prepareing for a kick. The lion hit him against the wall with it's tail.
"All Lions have strong tails.. it's a primary weapon if they are in a jam!" codi said. He took out a Kunai and threw them at Takama.
"No no no!! Brother!! You did the dance wrong!!" Sayus voice called, the kunai were hit down.
"S.. sayu!" takama muttered. 
"Let me take over!!!" She cheered. Takama's face twisted back, the body leapt down. The clothes changed into a little tutu and ballarina slippers. Her shirt was baby blue with flowers on it.
"OHH!!! you are just so adorable!!" she clapped her hands. Codi blinked.
"I.. i can't hurt a girl..." he muttered. Sayu blinked.
"Hmm?? What??" she put a hand to her ear.
"I swore i wouldn't hit a girl!" codi muttered again. 
"Ahh!! That's soo gentlemeny like!! Now im going to really regret killing you! hehehe!!" she giggled. She flashed behind codi, her legs in a dancing position.
"What i do to my victims.. if they are cute enough... is suck out their brains and take their souls to be my little servants!! And you are soo cute! I'll make you my... follower... HEHEH!!!" she giggled. Codi put up his arms to protect himself. She kicked his gut and made him slam into the lion. He gasped and spat out blood. Sayu appeared next to him.
"AHH!! When you gasp it's like an angel!! OH YOU'RE SOOO CUTE!!" she cuddled his face next to hers. Codi snapped his face away. She giggled and rubbed her finger down his arm.
"Aren't you fiesty!!" she giggled.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

you get a spooky enemy, Codi...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

NO CODI! Wow, she scares me.... like that dumb filler character in Shippuuden... I hates her 

So glad to have you back! *glomps*
...
oh no.... WHAT HAS SHE DONE TO ME?!  Tsunade-chan has completely corrupted my soul... that must be why I'm glomping you 
...
Maybe I should lay off the gummy bears for a while...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

teddy bears? 
Teddy Bears??
TEDDY BEARS!!!
wow.. what the fuck was that?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

ummm... okay... anyway, I luvs this fic ^.^;;


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo: SPAZY!!
Yikes...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

my thoughts exactly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Codi was laying on the floor, blood everywhere. chakra was enveloping him, trying to heal his wounds.
"Aww!! I scratched that perrrty wittle face of yours!! so sad!!" Sayu sighed. She started laying out instruments. 
"now.. i collect blood... good for nutrients." she said. She examined her tools. She grinned at Codi.
"Awww!! Those eyes are sooo irresistable!! Hmm.... it's gettin me all gitty!" she put a cold hand on his cheek. Her eyes met his. Codi tried crawling away.
"My little kiss always brings numbness... you're too cute!! I never kiss my victims.. you should be honored.." she brought her face closer to his. Codi stopped breathing, his heart skipped beats. her lips delicatly touched his, then something thumped onto her back, she pulled back and screamed. Shibo was behind her, she roundhouse kicked her in the head. Sayu slammed into the wall. Shibo pulled codi to his feet.
"You ok?" she asked. Codi panted.
"I... can manage!" he said. Sayu gripped the kunai that were in her back in her hands.
"YOU!! YOU LITTLE BITCH!!" she screamed. 
"Takama!! KILL HER!!!" she screamed as her face pulled away. Takama's face reappeared.
"OH my! What a lovely... lady.. a bit messy.. but messy is always good.." he grinned. his clothes appeared. Shibo snarled, her ears pinned back.
"Oh! i'm soo sorry little lady! Maybe i wasn't clear... you.. are beautiful.." he appeared behind shibo.
"I really do what my little sis does... suck out the blood.... and keep your body and soul for me. My little... soon to be... servant." he gripped her shoulders, and flung her to the wall. shibo leapt against the wall adn slammed her head into his stomach. She stood by codi.
"Listen! I need you to do some sort of burrow jutsu... just to kill him. It's to only way. We have to separate them!" she said. Codi nodded. He wove hand signs. a burrow appeared. He leapt into it and charged at takama. Shibo charged at him.
"NO MANNERS AREN'T VERY GOOD!!" he yelled. Shibo clung his arms behing him. Codi shot out of the ground and cut him in half with a sword.
"GOT YOU!!" he yelled. takama collapsed.
"Now.. we wait.." shibo said, standing back. Nothing happened.
"I think they're dead." codi said. A girl hand shot out of one half.
"UGH!! You little bitch! You are soooo going to pay!!" sayus head came out. An arm shot out of the other side.
"YOU ARE GOING TO DIE!!" takama's head popped out.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 31, 2008)

lol, this is EXACTLY like Sakon and Ukon's fight with Kiba and Akamaru 

... and again with the blood obsession


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo: BLOODZ! WHERE?!
Oh, dear lord...
Shibo: I need your blood...
Ok...*Gets bit in neck*
Shibo: Yummy...*drinking blood*


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

Sweet best update yet!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

blah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Codi leapt back just as Takamas fist slammed down where he once stood. Cracks enveloped the floor. the stones melted. 
"tsh!" shibo was trying to brush off all the attacks coming at her from Sayu. Her hair was getting messed up.
"YOU SEE WHAT YOU'RE CAUSING ME TO DO?? MY HAIR IS BEING MESSED UP!!! AHHH!!!" sayu swung her foot at shibo, grazing her hair, her hair caught on fire.
"AH AH!! HOT HOT HOT HOT!!" shibo patted down the blaze, her ears singed. Shibo growled.
"I hate it when my ears get burned..." she muttered. Sayu screamed and swung her foot at Shibo again, it was blazing with fire.
"NOT BAD!!" shibo spat a poisonious gas at her. she leapt to her brothers side.
"Takama! Let's just finish it!"
"Yes lets!" they both wove hand signs.
"Ninja Art! Twins Dragons Dance! Dance of the singing Bones!" they both shouted. They took positions of dance, then leapt with grace at shibo and codi.
"Codi.. this is it... use a earth jutsu! something that will corner them!" shibo said. He nodded. Codi wove hand signs.
"Earth style! Ear-"
"NOT SO FAST!!" they both swung their feet into Codi gut, sending his flying backwards, he hit the way, a pitch was heard. 
"B!!" they yelled. They charged at shibo, kicking her ribs.
"C!!"
"D!! E! F!! G!! A!! B!!! ONE MORE!!" they yelled. They slammed their feet into shibo's back.
"C!!!!" they both yelled. Shibo sprawled on the ground, coughing up blood.
"Tsh! No one can defeat our combined jutsu!" sayu snickered. Codi growled. Chakra enveloped him. His hair ruffled and his teeth sharpened. His hair lengthened to make it look as tough he had a main. He flashed behind the two siblings.
"You two are heartless!" he smashed their heads together with brute force, making them collapse, dead instantly. He returned to normal.
"Shibo! You ok?" he shook her.
"Pointy..." she muttered.
"Oh god!!" he sighed. She took a kunai from the ground. She put it in her mouth.
"Pointy!" she gleed. Codi rolled his eyes.
"At least you're fine..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Shibo: Kunai taste funny...*gnawing on kunai*
GOD, NO!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 31, 2008)

Nice updates, clara. Oh and I forgot to tell you one thing about Codi. He wears a demonic pendant that activates when he taps into Leo's full power.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

OHHH,,, tat brings up idea. but not now cause naruto's going to be on in like... one freakin minute.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

ok. ive got more info so... blah de blah


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo knawed on the kunai while Codi wrapped her wounds with  bandages. Something caught shibo's eye.
"What dat?" she pointed at an amulet on codis neck.
"Oh, this? It's a magic amulet-"
"MAGIC!!"
"uh... sure... it allows me to draw out Leo's power whenever i want. At any portion." he explained. He pulled shibo to her feet.
"Now i just have to wrap up your head and you'll be fine.." he raised his arms with bandages to shibo's forehead.
"NOOO!!! NNO NO NO NO!!" she swiped her hand at Codi.
"What???"
"I don't like bandages on my ears!" she said. 
"Ughh!!!!"

Yami had transformed into a vicious cat like creature. She gained the swiftness of a feline and the fighting skills of one.
"Come on sis!! You can't expect me to believe that this is all you've Got!!" Youko yelled. She had hundreds of scratches and deep wounds on her, but all didn't bleed; just reveal more metal.
"WHY!! DON'T!! YOU!! BLEED!!!" yami screamed between each slash. Youko laughed, she kicked Yami into the floor.
"Why? WHY?? Alright, I'll tell you of my awesome godly powers.... I'm... a metalloid." she grinned. Yami gaped at her.
"What??"
"You heard me! A metalliod! I got most of my bones replaced by metal that holds my chakra and strength. Then, my muscles were given a little boost by a but load of toxins and chemicals. My blood... it's allll drained out. You can't kill me Yami... Im a kitty cats worst nightmare..." she grinned. She grabbed Yami's shirt and threw her into the wall, pinning her down.
"If you think im coming back... you're dead wrong... Im not going back to a weak village... Even if it's under that Rutsu lady... I'm not going back. I killed Father... I called Mother! I killed them because I wanted to be strong!! I AM STRONGER!!" she yelled. Youko punched the place above Yami's head, a huge gaping hole appeared. yami slashed her claws at Youko's neck. Her eyes widened and she leapt back, just before they hit her. Yami managed to open the skin up, to reveal a network of wires and lights.
"So.... that's you central operation center huh?" Yami muttered. She grinned. youko cursed her and wove hand signs.
"Water style!! Snakes Mouth!" she yelled. A giant water column appeared in the shape of a snake and crashed down onto Yami. She fought against the current to get to her sister.
"COWARD!!"
"OH REALLY?? LOOK BEHIND YOU!!" Youko yelled. Yami looked and saw the current going into a seperate room. She sweapt in, then crashed into a wall. The water dispersed to reveal a larger room.
"Welcome!! It's a little fighting place i like to come to... now we fight.. for real this time."


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

Me and Youko can relate 
...
Forget I said that, I did NOT just say that *facepalms*

Great chapter!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2008)

^__^
Shibo: I HATE YOU HUMAN...*glares*
Can it;l i can bandage your ears...as long as I put one of those collars they have for cats and dogs on you...
Shibo: I hate this collar...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

poor shibo.. collars are cool if they are spiked though


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yami regained her footing. She looked around. The room looked a little bit fimiliar.
"Well?" Yami looked at her sister. she was leaning on a giant test tube.
"Don't you recognize it? This is the place where you were brought up as a prototype for orochimarus experiment. And guess what! This tube right here, was the one you were kept in!" she tapped the glass. Yami blinked.
"TSh! You're trying to use that stupid trick on me aren't you? well.. it doesn't have any affect on me.. so you're out of luck!" Yami spat. Youko laughed.
"Oh! You caught me! But seriously! Let's fight... and no holding back.. any... MORE!" she flashed in front of Yami. yami jumped on top of a table, she leapt into the air before Youko could hit her. THey rampaged the room and continuiously ran at each other. Yami unleashed a series of blows to Youko's neck, trying to disable her network. youko just kept kicking her gut and punching her arms. They broke apart. Youko was just a standing machine now. And Yami was literally a cat on two feet.
"Face it! Cats have no affect on machines... you have no chance!" Youko lifted her arms up and faced her hands to yami. a laser shot out from both hands straight to Yami. She quickly ducked under it, spreading her legs to one side. She crawled quickly to her sister, she knew the laser took too long to stop for a machine... and took too long to cool down. She reached up to her sister's neck, and ripped out a bunch of wires. Youko screamed, her circits sputtered adn sparked. She released the laser and gripped her neck. In a few short minutes, Youko stopped functioning. Yami stomped on her neck and broke off her head. There was a trickle of blood.
"I knew you still had some left..." she muttered. Yami returned to her normal form and collapsed from exhaustion. 

Sasuke glared at Kimmimaro's shuddering corpse. It was barely alive. He pushed one member aside. The kuguyas quickly let him through.
"You morons!! You did the hand signs wrong!!!" he yelled. They apologized. He hit a few of them.
"It's Ino Toori Suchi NE!! Not Tatsu!!!" he yelled. they all nodded and sat back down, weaving the hand signs over again. The corpse got color back. Instead of a shriveled mummy, Kimmimaro's face got it's color back. He began to breath.
"Kimmimaro." sasuke said. He opened his eyes.
"Lord... orochimaru?"
"He is dead. From... a quarrel we got into..." sasukes eyes flashed with his sharingan. Kimmimaro sighed.
"You must be sasuke.. Sasuke Uchiha.." he muttered.
"Please Kimmimaro.. we need your skill and assistance. Your clan has come together.. those outcasted anyway.." kimmimaro sat up. He saw twenty different kaguya clan members. Men women adn children.
"What? There were still..." he muttered. One woman came to him a bowed.
"We are the Kaguya who were outcasted from the original clan due to our beliefs of no war. We welcome you to this world Lord Kimmimaro." she bowed deeply. He stared at the others blankly, then came out of his coffin.
"What is going on?"
"Follow me.. please." sasuke said. Kimmimaro followed sasuke out.
Sasuke stopped him in front of Rutsu.
"That! That's the girl who.." kimmimaro remembered her. She was the one who landed two kicks in his side when up against lee and Gaara.
"Yes.. i guess so. You want revenge for that?" sasuke grinned.
"No.. revenge is something that is not on my mind.." he said. Kimmimaro looked over her body. She was suffering.
"Why is she here? She seems to be in great pain."
"We needed Rutsu to revive a few.. ninja and destroy konoha.." sasuke said. He looked up at rutsu. He blinked. Her voice whispered something.
"What did you say??" he stalked up the platform and grabbed rutsu's neck.
"What did you just say??" he yelled. She was grinning.
"You're... the fool here... sasuke.... you want me... to talk? use it.. use it again.. use your.... mongekyou..... oh... hey there.. kimmimaro.." she gasped out. Kimmimaro gaped at her. She was teasing sasuke! in her condition that seemed impossible.
"You must obey Lord sasuke. He seems quite powerful.." he said. Rutsu grinned again.
"He's.. the fool here..... you'll... regret everything... idiot...." she said at sasuke. He snarled and hit her head against the wall. He stalked away. She gasped at the sudden move. Rutsu looked up weakly. She looked towards to ceiling. Her eyes were blank.
_Senseis... if you can hear me.. please... please help me!_ She lowered her head. Sasuke flipped up a lever. She screamed in pain as the machine sucked up her power.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

Ouch... That's gotta hurt, Rutsu. lol, Sasuke is being so evil... it's actually kinda funny

Your writing seems to be improving! And I thought that was impossible... 
^.^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2008)

i forgot to laugh at that remark...>.>

KIMIMARO!! WE NEEDZ TO TRAIN!!
Kimimaro: no...
YESH!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks bachi! *hug* yeah!! compliment! i never really noticed it at all...

shibo... calm down... he just woke up! let his body catch up a little bit.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2008)

... lunch?
Kimimaro: It's late...dinner...
ok...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

wow..... you are a fast talked shibo....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara stopped at the end of a hallway. A single door was at the end. He could feel rutsu's presence through it.
"Rutsu... im coming.." he paced forward. He paused. 
_No traps? No extra opponent?_ He quickly made a sand clone and sent it forward. It came to the door. Then he walked around the hallway. Nothing happened.
_I would have thought that they would set up at least some guards... how come no one is here?_ Gaara released the clone and walked to the door, putting his hand on the doorknob.

Sasuke looked at Kimmimaro.
"what is it? something bothering you?" he asked.
".... there's.... someone at the door..." he muttered. SAsuke looked towards the door.
"Go greet him for us will you?" sasuke ordered, grinning. Kimmimaro nodded and walked to the door, a bone sword already in his hand.
"HEY!! AL KAGUYA!! FROM YOUR WORK STATIONS, IF YOU CAN SEE!! WATCH KIMMIMARO FIGHT!! HE WILL TEACH YOU WELL!!" sasuke yelled. The kaguya clan members looked up from their work and watched Kimmimaro walked to the door. He stood in front of it. The door opened a crack.
"Welcome... it's been a long time... Gaara." he said. Rutsu looked up and gasped hearing Gaara's name. She struggled against her prison. Gaara's head appeared through the crack, glaring at Kimmimaro.
"You.." Kimmimaro stabbed the door, splitting the wood apart with his bone.
"come... our fight never officially finished... the disease finished me sooner than i wanted.." he said calmly. 
"GAARA GET OUT OF HERE!! IT'S TO DANGEROUS!!" rutsu screamed. Sasuke punched her.
"Shut up!!" Gaara took a step to Rutsu. Kimmimaro swung his sword down.
"I don't think so.. Gaara of the Desert." 




sorry it's short...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 1, 2008)

wow... deja vu....
I wonder how the fight will end


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2008)

Shibo: Fight? NO!! ME NO LET YOU! *gets into the battle*
Kimimaro: Get out of the way...
Shibo:...we were friends. does that matter to you? *starts crying*
Kimimaro: Uhhh...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

nah.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimmimaro swung his sword at Gaara's head.
"The last time was not equal grounds! Disease defeated me! Not you!!" he yelled. Gaara raised his sand up to block kimmimaro's bones from stabbing him. Sasuke grinned. Now was the time for the dead to be risen.

IN KONOHA..
everyone was running around, trying to hide and get cover from the laser blasting their village. The anbu were running everywhere covering the citizens and trying to figure out a plan to stop the laser. They felt a rumble in the ground.
"Oh no!! The tombs of the ninja!!!" one captain shouted. the ninja leapt to the entrance of teh tombs, ice spears flew out and stabbed a few of them. They readied their weapons. A few ninja came out, covered in blood. But they were only ten. The anbu quickly jumped on them and fought them with all their strength, it was hard. These were the strongest ninja ever to have lived. Even the corpses were hard to stab through. They were pushed back. A voice was heard.
"Oh the leaf village... that senju man did well in his accomplishments.. he must have defeated that uchiha.. Madara." a male voice said. 
"Yes... i wonder were our student is rigth now." a woman voice said.
"She must be in trouble.. but... we can't help.. we're under someone else's control.. right?" a deep voice rang.
"YEs.. that's what i hate about this type of ritual." footsteps were heard from the tombs, three feet touched the first step.
"It's them!! EVERYONE!! SEAL THE TUNNEL!! HURRY!!" one ninja screamed. A few ninja quickly wove hand signs and let rocks and soil fall on top of the entrance, blocking the three ninja. 
"Thank god! GET THESE GUYS OUT OF THE VILLAGE!! AHH!" the ninja ordering the rest was stabbed by a ninja male. He was grinning.
"HAHA!!! IM ALIVE AND KICKIN!! LET'S KILL AS MUCH AS WE CAN!!" he yelled. The undead ninja cheered and ran at the ninja, they fled, leading them away from the leaf village.

Rutsu gasped. She grinned a little.
"sen..senseis..." she gasped out. she fell unconsious. Sasuke frowned again.
_Why does she keeping muttering to herself???_ Gaara looked towards rutsu.
"RUTSU!! IM COMING!! JUST HANG ON!" he yelled. Kimmimaro pushed down his sleeves, his chest bare. 
"Now.. the chamelia dance!" he yelled. Bones sprouted all over his body. He lifted his arm, four bones sprouted from each side of his arm. Gaara raised his sand.
_I know that stance!!_ he readied himself for battle. Kimmimaro rushed at gaara, twisting a turning, slicing at his sand, he cut gaara in several places, gaara crushed a few bones, with luck. He kicked at Kimmimaro, he caught his foot.
"How naive.." he stabbed GAara in the gut with his bones. THe kaguya clan members watched with interest. Kimmimaro was obviously more skilled than all of them combined.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 2, 2008)

GAARA!!!!!
*sniff* ... don't be stabbed


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

i know!! i didn't want that in there... but.. you know.. it would be.. bias.. SCREW THAT!! but i want to have a good story!
SCREW THAT!! ahh!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Shibo: Wahhhhh...Kimimaro...was my friend...but he's on the bad side..and...Gaara is on my side...I don't know who to support-
CAN IT, CRYBABY!!!
Shibo:  You're mean...
You're made with no backbone...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The three ninja looked at the sealed way in front of them.
"OH dear.. it seems our way out has been blocked. I guess we have to create one ourselves." the woman said. THe two men nodded.
"Yes... but perhaps we should wait until our bodies recooperate. After all... killing those other ninja enemies for the people took out a lot of energy." 
"Of course. So... twenty minutes?"
"Yes.. twenty minutes." they sat down and closed their eyes, their corpse bodies regaining their flesh. 

Rutsu was unhooked from her place.
"Time to pay a visit to the leaf village. How long should it take... two hours? hour and a half?" sasuke snickered. Kimmimaro stood over a beaten Gaara. He had been beat in the fight. Kimmimaro won. But with some price. His chakra was gone and a few of his bones were permenently gone. Some of the ninja there dragged his body away to a prisoners cell. Sasuke along with some escorts ran off past the fighting grounds and to the leaf village.
"Ru..rutsu.."

Sasuke stood over the leaf village. Grinning. Suigetsu appeared next to him, along with JUugo and Karin.
"So sasuke... we just go down there and kill anyone??"
"Just the ninja... not the citizens or children."
"What about ninja children?"
"That will be Karins job. She's to wipe out their memory of all jutsu." he said. they nodded and leapt into the leaf village. Sasuke looked at Rutsu who was in his arms.
"I bet you'll love to see your 'senseis'..." He leapt to the other side of teh village. To the entrance of the caves.

"So... twenty minutes is up.. shall we go?"
"Not yet.. a visitor is here.." the three stood up and walked back. THe entrance exploded to reveal sasuke standing in the doorway. They saw Rutsu in his arms.
"Oh.. so.. you have our student. We will take her from you if you may." The woman said. They stepped towards him. He grinned. They stopped.
"Oh.. so you are the one who controls us in this ritual.." one man said. 
"Yes... you can have her... she's waking up.." he said. It was true. Rutsu opened her eyes and looked around.
"Sen..senseis..." she muttered. The three smiled warmly.
"Rutsu.."
"Goki sensei!" rutsu said. He stepped forward to her.
"Taito sensei!" the other man stepped forward.
"Yuma sensei!" the woman stepped forward. They kneeled down to her and took her out of Sasuke's arms. They hugged her gently.
"I haven't seen you.. in so long... fifty years..." she whispered. Sasuke was puzzled.
"Fifty years?? liar.." he said. Rutsu looked at him. Goku frowned.
"You shouldn't call our student a liar. She never lies." Rutsu shushed him.
"sasuke... the reason i am this old is because.. Zangto-za shares his immortality with his host... of course... i forced him to." She explained. SAsuke shook his head.
"Fine." he walked out.
"Now.. you three. Attack the leaf. Now." he ordered. tHe three stood up, holding Rutsu with them.
"Wait... no!! stop it sasuke!" she pleaded. THe three walked out of the entrance.
"Yuma! Goke! taito!! Don't!! Please Stop!!" she grabbed them, trying to pull them.
"Sorry rutsu..."
"Orders are orders..."
"We have to follow them.." they all said. Sasuke smirked.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

Shibo: NOW I HAVE AN EXCUSE TO KILL SASUKE!!!*possessed by white demon*
Sasuke: Shoot...
Shibo: DIEEEEEE, BASTARD!!!*mauls Sasuke*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

... calm down shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

Shibo: Who's Shibo-oh yeah...the host...
YOU INSANE, WHITE DEMON!!!*hiding Sasuke from death*
Shibo/ white demon: Oh, come on, now...I won't hurt you....*holding katanan*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 3, 2008)

So sad... 

still an awesome chapter tho


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

.....................


*Spoiler*: __ 



.........
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu grabbed for her senseis. They kept walking out.
"Sasuke you bastard!! What are you trying to do?!!?" she screamed. He kept smirking.
"Taito!! Please!! You knew the leaf village first hokage well! DON'T DO THIS!!" He didn't look at her.
"Goku!! You hate hurting innocent people!! Please! Just stop!!" He didn't look.
"Yuma! Please!! You never wanted to fight when ordered! Only on last chance situations!! I know you don't want to!! Please!! Just don't listen!!" she pleaded. She didn't turn around. Sasuke laughed.
"Too bad Rutsu! The only chance of ever really talking or interacting with them is to join them!! Join them in destroying the leaf village!!" he yelled. She cried, still grabbing at her senseis.
"Why??Why sasuke?? Why are you doing this??" she pleaded. He snickered.
"To avenge my clan.."
"What??"
"That's right.. the leaf village ordered my brother to kill the uchiha. Itachi couldn't kill me just because i was too close. Im avenging my clan.. and my brother. So either join in distruction of the leaf... or fight your beloved senseis..." he chuckled. She fell to her knees, crying.
_What?? What should i do?? I can't just do nothing! I can't let my friends die!! But!! I can't fight my senseis!! I just can't!! They were the only ones to ever REALLY care for me! What do i do??_ she sobbed. A voice boomed in her mind.
*Let me play...* She sucked in a breath.
*Come on.. let me play... i can fix EVERYTHING... just let me.. play..*
"No!"
*Come on Rutsu..*
"No!!"
*It's the only other option..*
"NOOO!!!" she screamed at the top of her lungs. The ground rumbled. She stood to her feet. Her face darkened. Her eyes blank.
"Senseis.. Sasuke.." she muttered. She bowed to sasuke.
"What are your orders?" Sasuke laughed. He laughed wholeheartly.
"Destroy the leaf with you senseis!! Kill everyone who opposes you!!" he yelled. She turned to her senseis and followed them out, her eyes dark and full of blank abyss. They walked out. A monk stared at them.
"It... it can't be!! The student has reunited with the teachers!! And! and she's!! She's going against the village!!" rutsu glared at him. She outstrectched a hand. Bones shot out of her arm. They hit him in the head.
"Kukuku!! How great this is going to be!!" sasuke chuckled. They walked out to the village. SAsuke whistled. Karin appeared.
"Yes Sasuke- kun?"
"Tell the forces to fall back... our main weapons are here..." he chuckled. His sharingan was bright in his eyes.
"What of rutsu?"
"She's a part of the weapons..." he said. Karin nodded. She flashed away. The ninja under Sasuke vanished out of the village, but the undead still fought. The four ninja walked to the edge of the village, a huge gaping hole in the wall was their enterance. Tsunade saw them.
"Rutsu!! Thank god you're here! We need you-.. what's going on??" she stopped. Rutsu had raised her arms. bones sprouted from them.
"Rutsu?"
"LADY TSUNADE!! MOVE!!" and anbu pulled her out of the way in time to dodge Rutsu's attack. The bones flew past them and stabbed ten ninja of the leaf. 
"Rutsu!! WHAT THE HELL??" tsunade yelled. She didn't answer. Sasuke appeared.
"Rutsu is under my comand. Her pathetic mind is telling her 'follow my senseis or just kill myself'! So... You should just GIVE UP BECAUSE WE ARE GOING TO WIN!!" he laughed. Rutsu's eyes opened up with Byakugan.
"No! Rutsu!! STOP IT THIS INSTANT!!" tsunade yelled. She didn't listen. Her senseis walked into the village, weaving hand signs as they went, hills appeared, fire erupted, and water sprouted from the ground. Rutsu leapt forward. Her gentle fist dance was to begin.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 5, 2008)

IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD!!! 

...

lol, nice chapter...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara heard and explosion in the labs. he looked up. Sand ninja and leaf ninja forces. 
"Lord kazekage!!" they yelled. They bursted the door opened and took gaara out. The medic nin quickly healed his wounds.
"You must get back to the village kazekage-sama. Lady tsunade is already at the leaf-"
"Get her out of there!" he yelled.
"Lord.. kazekage??"
"They are attacking the leaf village with more force and strength than anyone can handle! Sasuke uchiha.. he's fighting to destroy the leaf. And he took Rutsu... also.. that satelite... it's reserecting dead buried ninja that have been feared as the worst ninja ever. we have to get everone out of the leaf and try to stop sasuke. he's they one controling the dead." GAara stood up.
"Mlord!! you shouldn't go! you're in no condition!"
"No! I'm going. My.. my wife is in trouble.. and i have to rescue her!" he stalked out of the room. 

Shibo and Codi were taking care of Yami. She was awake now.
"Gez!! These wounds are horrible!" Shibo was wrapping her arms up with bandages.
"OW! Too tight!" she said. Shibo stuck her tounge out.
"If it's not this tight you'll bleed to death!"
"Oh fine.."
"So... yami-san. Have you gotten any information on Rutsu's whereabouts?"
"No... not yet anyway.. my sister.. she was being used as a tool... by that damn uchiha. I wish his brother carried out those orders right and killed him!! I knew he would just go down the wrong path!!" she slammed her fist down. Codi and shibo looked at her.
"What do you mean?" Yami covered her mouth.
"Oh shit those werent suppose to be said..."
"What village were you in before anything happened with rutsu?" codi asked.
"the.. the .... Sound village!"
"Before that.." shibo muttered.
"...alright... the leaf." she said.
"What rank were you?"
"Why should i-? OW!!" shibo gripped her arm hard, making it bleed.
"Tell please!"
"I was anbu!!" 
"And what's this about 'orders' for itachi to kill his clan?"
"..I hate you guys.... put me in this situation... god damn you to hell.."
"Already went there!" shibo cheered.
"UGH! I was a part of the anbu team to look after the uchiha cause they were planning a coup de'ta against the leaf, to make it theirs. The kage issued an order to kill the uchiha... and itachi was stuck in the middle..." she glared at the floor.
"You guys put up a tough interview match you know that?"
"Yes!! Thanks for the compliment!" shibo smiled. Codi pondered all what she said.
"So... itachi was ordered.. to kill his clan? why didn't he-"
"because itachi is soft and can't kill his beloved little brother!" she snapped. 

"So.... tsunade... i suggest you just stop resisting and give your life to me." sasuke said. Tsunade glared at him.
"You.. you traitor!" 
"Tsh! What you think i wouldn't find out the truth about the village? You ordered my brother to kill my clan!! AND HE DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO!! He left me alive to kill him.. put him out of his shame and make me happy!! It'S ALL THE VILLAGES FAULT!" he charged at her. Tsunade flashed away, anbu surrounded her.
"We have to go... it's not safe anymore.." tsunade muttered. 
Rutsu easily hit everyone in her sight. Ninja fell to the ground around her. She had hit their most vital point. The heart. Her senseis were trapping everyone in. She was to kill them. It was a vicious team. Sasuke just watched adn laughed as his plan fell into place.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

Shibo:  likes the bandage's flavor...*gnawing on bandages*
OH, GOD STOP IT, FREAK!!!
Shibo: My bandages!!
WAHH!!* hits self in head*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, Sasuke has a point....



I hope Gaara can save everyone!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara ran to the leaf village, his anbu were falling behind, he was fast and pissed. He wanted to kill sasuke now, for hurting his love. He saw enormous walls surrounding the leaf.
"SOmethings wrong.. are they trapped?" he heard screaming and yells of pain, he also heard SAsuke's laugh. he made his sand into a point and slammed it into the wall. 

Sasuke laughed as he watched Rutsu kill soo many she knew. her senseis were powerful.. but their sense of justice made them not kill anyone. Just trap them. they were quite powerful. Rutsu was doing the dirty work, her face was splattered with blood. She didn't even blink when she cut a man jugular and it sprayed her face. he heard a rumble at the wall. he looked behind him, there was a crack.
"The hell?" the crack widened, gaara charged through.
"HEY!! SEAL HIM OUT OF HERE!!" he yelled. goku focused his chakra at the point gaara was at, nothing happened.
"Sorry Sasuke- sama.. it seems he has something protecting him.. something that i cannot seal away." he said. Gaara charged forward at sasuke.
"UCHIHA!!" he screamed. sasuke chuckled, he caught gaara's fist and flipped him onto his back, making him spit up blood. Rutsu paused, she saw Gaara's blood fly through the air, a drop landed on the ground. She stopped fighting.
"Hey!! Rutsu! I didn't say stop!!" sasuke yelled. she didn't move, she weaved aroudn the other ninjas jutsu and fists, making her way to gaara.
"Gaara?"
"HEY!! YOU'RE UNDER MY COMMAND!! KEEP KILLING THEM!!" sasuke yelled. 
"You have to Rutsu.. orders are orders.." Yuma said quietly. Rutsu closed her eyes and nodded, she leapt back and continued to fight.
"RUTSU!! STOP!! THEY ARE YOUR COMRADES!! STOP!!"
"My senseis are of greater value... i must obey.. for the best.." she muttered.
"NO!! SASUKE IS JUST USING YOU!! PLEASE RUTSU!! AGH!" sasuke kicked him in the side. Gaara stood up and ran towards Rutsu. Sasuke grabbed him and flung him at the wall. karin appeared, she took his gourd off quickly and ran off.
"HEY!!" sasuke appeared again, punching him in the face.  he fell to the ground. Sasuke grinned and put his foot on his face.
"So weak. This is why im taking control." He chuckled.
"Rutsu! Get over here!" he yelled. All the ninja around her didn't move, they were falling one by one. She walked past the bodies.
"What sasuke-sama?"
"Kill... gaara... now..." he grinned. Rutsu paused, she looked down at gaara. His face was bloodied.
"Rutsu.." he reached for her. she stepped away. She closed her eyes. Sasuke stepped away. Waiting for the fun to start. She shook her head, clutching it.
"I.. i can't!!"
"Excuse me??"
"I can't do it!!" she yelled. Sasuke whistled. Her three senseis appeared.
"RUtsu.. you have to follow orders.."
"If you don't.. then... we will be forced to..."
"we don't want to do that rutsu.. just follow your orders.. like old times.." her senseis said calmly. She looked up at them.
"Sasuke... you're... you're messing with her.... you.. " gaara gasped out. Sasuke just grinned.
"sure i am.." he muttered under his breath. he grabbed Rutsu.
"Listen to me.. your senseis just want to do the best.. now listen to them.. and kill gaara."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2008)

Shibo: SASUKE, YOU BASTARD!!!*being held back*
Person 1: EASY!!!
Person 2: CALM DOWN!!
Shibo: KILlKILLKILLKILL!!!!*going insane*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 6, 2008)

hahahahahaha! ... Wait, I shouldn't be laughing 

...

But I'll laugh anyway!   :rofl


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara's eyes widened. He looked up at Rutsu. She was standing still, her eyes locked onto Sasuke. He just ordered her to do what she didn't want to do. Sasuke grinned.
"rutsu.. if you don't kill him yourself.. then your senseis will kill you. and ill just kill him myself..." he muttered, grinning. She looked at Gaara. They were locked. 
"I..."
"Well?"
"I.... I..." she bit her lip.
"I WON'T!" she leapt at sasuke, held put up his arms in defence. She bit his arms.
"GET OFF!!" he yelled. Sasuke kicked her aside. She landed on her feet. sAsuke looked in her eyes. He gasped. 
"Cheater.."
"No.. yOU're the cheater you bastard... this is MY kekkai genkai.. not yours!" she yelled. Sharingan was bright in her eyes. She was glaring at him. Sasuke grinned and snapped his fingers.
"You'll have to kill your senseis first..." he grinned. She glared at him. Her senseis stood in front of her. She grinned.
"Moron... those aren't my senseis... i knew since they came up."
"What??"
"You said it's your jutsu.. can't you tell they aren't real bodies? can't you tell with your sharingan?" she questioned, putting her hands on her hips. he gritted his teeth.
"What are you talking about? They are the real thing!!"
"Idiot... my senseis.. were blown to pieces.. i buried their remains in the ground... i put a seal on it. They aren't my senseis... you lying bastard." she grinned. He growled under his breath.
"KILL HER!!" he yelled. the three jumped at her. She quickly unsheathed a sword from the gruond, she wove it in the air and slashed it at them. she walked forward. The three bursted with blood.
"My senseis don't attack like that... they don't have such weak chakra.... and they don't let themselves be controled by such a weak jutsu..." she said. the three leapt at her again.
"Oh.. and one more thing.. when they burst out bleeding.. they always... ALWAYS... stop fighting to heal their wounds.. no matter what...." she slashed the sword behind her, cutting off teh three ninjas head. 
"So sasuke.. would you like to fight for real this time... or just cheat and hit the dirty spots again eh?" she grinned.
"Tsh! KARIN!! SUIGETSU!! JUUGO!! WE'RE GOING!!" he yelled. He leapt away. the others followed him.
"Coward..." she muttered, glaring at him with her sharingan. 

_I can't fight her! She's too strong! Even now!! after all that chakra we sucked out.. after all her strength being drained... she's still too strong!!_ sasuke gritted his teeth and leapt away. 
Rutsu pulled Gaara to his feet and healed his wounds.
"Im so sorry i didn't just let myself go.." she whispered.
"It's ok.. you hate letting it all out.. but you need to control how much you hold back.. you held back too much this time.." he whispered. She grinned. 
"Yeah.." 
"Rutsu!! Thank god you're back to normal!!!" tsunade appeared next to her.
"Tsunade.. good... have you found the others?"
"They are on thier way to the sand village hospital.. shibo, codi, and Yami are all in critical condition."
"Oh.." she nodded. Gaara wakled next to her.
"Gaara... are you alright?" tsunade asked.
"Yes.. im fine.." he hugged Rutsu and kissed her forehead.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 7, 2008)

YAY!!! Everyone's gonna live!!
shibo: But...I'm already dead...remember?
Oh yeah...

Hey, Clara? Have you ever heard this song before?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 7, 2008)

yay! Sasuke just pwned himself, lol ^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

@shibo: yes.. yes i have.. it's soooo funny!! HA!!

@bachi: hehe... just some revenge...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sick today... blame the heat...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I'm sick today... blame the heat...



lol, yeah... lucky me have AC 

It gets pretty freakin' hot in Canada... usually up to about 32 degrees 

...

So, when is next chapter?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

Umm...about 83F?

I hav AC, too... right now it's in the 90's...*in Fahrenheit*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

........ canada... huh? hows the weather there today? nice and... COLD?? HMM?? LUCKY!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu stood over her trusted servants bed. She was telling her all that had happened during the rescue.
"So.. you met your sister huh? And you killed her... but if she was a metalloid.. wouldn't that mean she could regenerate herself?"
"She was a lower classed model.. a pawn really. Her central network system was located in her neck. Like the jugular for a human. It was something that im guessing was just an expirement for a bored scientist. So she was easier to kill than i ever thought.." Yami looked at her hands.
"I killed her... i finally performed what i had been dreaming for so many years.."
"Not revenge right?" Rutsu said.
"No.. deffinatly not revenge... revenge leads to hate and hurt and pain. No, i finally surpassed her. I did my dream. The only thing left is to rid the world of the akatsuki and all organizations that are allied to it. To serve you, m'lady." she said. 
"Good. If it's not revenge, then im happy with it." she replied.
"Rutsu- sama.."
"Hm?"
"What do we do now? what should we do since... Sasuke uchiha... he knows about us. Our entire organization.. our village!"
"We just shut up about it and kill all who try to blackmail us. Simple as that."
"but.. uchiha-"
"Is of no concern. You're forgetting what had happened yesterday.. uchiha betrayed konoha and suna. he has more enemies than ever. But now.. he has a very fearful enemy.. one that knows his weaknesses.."
"Who?"
"....Naruto Uzumachi. His closest friend alive. With Naruto now realizing that sasuke really does intend to destroy konoha, he probably hates him. But deep down, of course, they both still are friends..." Yami pondered the thought.
"SO... if naruto uzumachi becomes... strong enough.. and gets better ties with the nine tails.. he could... he could overthrow sasuke?"
"Yes... but remember.. the sharingan is the only thing that can use the nine tails like a pet... so.. naruto needs to make HIMSELF stronger... to fight sasuke..." she said. 
"Yes... So.. do we get more shinobi now? Since.. we lost many..."
"Yes of course... our defenses need to stay up.. we are but hidden and still small. We need defense. More than offense for damn sure."
"Yes rutsu- sama. I hope that if you are ever in need, you will call us. Our leader being away and SERVING a different village like this is unheard of.. please don't get killed."
"Oh pish posh... that won't happen outside my village.." She waved it off. 
"Now.. get rest... tomarrow i expect you to leave along with the forces laying within the hospital. those who can't move will leave next week at the lastest. They know their way back."
"Yes m'lady." Yami bowed her head.

Naruto's eyes widened.
_What??? Rutsu is.... a leader.. of a village?? She's a kage?? No way!! That can't be right!! but.. forces.. and.. me..? killing sasuke? that.. that can't be right.. i won't kill sasuke!! but.. they're right.. sasuke will be on the top of the list! He'll be hunted after by all the hidden villages with the crime he did.. and.. i always put the village first.. to become hokage... That woman.. Yami... she must be very high in power.. rutsu is talking to her so bluntly and is ordering her to leave tomarrow! She's in worse condition than Rutsu!!_ He backed away from the door.
"Oh.. hello naruto." rutsu walked past him. He saw a little vision of younger Rutsu from the genin age next to her right now.
_I never knew.. could she have been.. a leader then?_ he wondered. Tsunade plucked his ear.
"What the hell are you doing out of your rooomm??"
"AW!! come on!! Let  me go granny tsunade!!"
"For the last time, IT'S LADY HOKAGE!! IM NOT A GRANNY!!" she flung him across the room, slamming him into a wall.
"YOU WANT TO STAY IN HERE LONGER KEEP PUSHING ME!!" she yelled.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

Woooo! Naruto must get training!!!

And, err... I meant Celsius not Fahrenheit 

Lets see... that is... *looks up with online converter*  Over here, it goes up to about 89.6 degree Fahrenheit on average in the Summer 

That isn't very cold, Clara... I dunno what you are talking about 
... Though it DOES go down to *converts again* -4 degree Fahrenheit in the Winter :WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

...... good god.... well in ohio.. let's seee. PAST 90. good.. up north is turning down south and down south is turning up north.. jesus... crazy.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

Here in NJ...over 100...IN DA SUMMERTIME!!:WOW

Winter: 5...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

100?? holy fuck!! it's the city heat i tells ya.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2008)

Its anywhere from 75-80 degrees Fahrenheit here in the Oklahoma Panhandle.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

wow.. compared to so far of what i heard... that's freakin paradise!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2008)

I know, and its normally 90 to about 110 degrees in the summer.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

wow.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu stood outside the gate of konoha. She was tapping her foot impatiently. 
"Dammit! where is she??" she muttered. Yami appeared in front of her. About fifty other ninja behind her.
"Rutsu-" she looked to her left. Leaf ninja on guard duty.
"Uh.. rutsu... We are leaving. Are here to wish us off?"
"Yes i am. It's not often we have so many foregin ninja leaving the leaf without being chased by other leaf ninja. So.. I wish you all good luck on your journey back! I hope your.. kage... gets plenty of the info. Im sure you'll get something.." she said. Yami stood up. Rutsu gave her a nice pat on the back, hitting her pack.
"well.. happy travels to you... don't unzip your pack at night... animals absolutly love to look inside." she said. Yami nodded.
"Thank you l- Rutsu.." she bowed to her and waved at the other ninja. They all whished out of the village. Rutsu stood there with hands on her hips.
"You seem friendly to them..."
"What?? You spied on us?? pervert.." she said. Kakashi walked out with his book in hand.
"Oh dear lord!! What did you do??? You look worse than naruto!! HAHA!" she pointed at kakashi. He was wrapped pretty well with bandages. 
"yea yea..." he sighed.
"Oh... what are you doing out of the hospital anyway?" she questioned.
"OH! Uh... good behavior?" he rubbed the back of his head.
"Yeah right.. BACK TO THE HOSPITAL WITH YOU!!"
"RUTSU PLEASE!! SHE'S TORTURING ME IN THERE!!"
"TOO BAD!! LET'S GO!" she began pushing kakashi towards the hospital.

Naruto watched rutsu talk to Yami quietly. He knew she was going to tell her something.. or give her something. He stopped. Rutsu patted Yamis back, more like her pack. Something was put in, for sure. He watched them leave. Then kakashi came out and rutus began lectureing him and pushing him to the hospital. He followed them. When rutus walked out of the hospital. he was about to jump out, but, her behavior caught his attention. She was looking side to side. Then she walked to the left, the back of the building. he followed quietly. She sat down, put her hands together. A shining light appeared on the ground.
"Rutsu- sama?" 
"Yes. im here." the males voice was talking through the light.
"what are your casualties?"
"Only about twenty so far. We're still taking care of the wounded."
"Good... let's keep it below forty this time.. getting ninja to come into the village is hard you realize that? Especially missing nin." she said.
"Yes m'lady. We have most of our battle medic nin tending the wounded, and those who know some basic first aid tending to the minor injuries."
"excellent. Be ready to leave for the village in ten hours."
"Yes m'lady." the light switched off. Rutsu stood up, breathing in a breath. her head whipped around, she outreached her arm, a rope shot out. It wrapped around naruto and dragged him out.
"Naruto... come on.. i thought it was one of Danzou's anbu... What are you doing?" she questioned.
"What are you doing here!!??? In this village?? BEING A CHUNIN MISS KAGE!!" he yelled. Her eyebrow twitched.
"You little sneak! You're not suppose to know!" she punched him.
"What were you doing evesdropping??" she snapped.
"I was bored!!"
"Or trying to get a peak??? Idiot!! Now i have to kill you!!" she yelled. Naruto drew in a quick breath.
"Ugh!! but if i do that the whole thing is up in flames... god damn you naruto!! an anbu under Danzou is easier! Why did you follow me?!?!"
"Why do you want to keep everything a secret?? Why are you in konoha!?!? Trying to get secrets!!??" he snapped. She laughed.
"Idiot.. I knew all the secrets to konoha before it was formed. My village supplied the damn leaf ninja of the first ninja war with medical equipment and anbu.. you have no idea what im doing.. Im only here to Supervise!!" she snap.
"What??" 
"That's right! I'm here cause if i was kage of a ninja village, there'd be war after war! so i just decided to not be a kage, to be out free. let my village take a rest.. Why am i telling you this!! You'll just blurt it out! And You're just a clone!! NARUTO!! GET YOUR ASS OUT HEREE NOW!!" she screamed. She stomped her foot on the ground. Naruto fell from the roof of the hospital.
"Stop sneaking around!!"
"Tell me the truth!"
"IF I DID I'D HAVE TO START A WAR AND DESTROY THE LEAF!!!" she snapped. He backed off.
"You idiot.. it would have been best if you never even knew... never even had a clue.. i can't trust you.. i just can't naruto! you want to serve your village so you try not to lie!! I can't trust you with this secret!! DON'T TRY RUNNING!!" she grabbed his shirt collar.
"Now.. i have a seperate solution.. but you can't scream." she said.
"Huh?"
"Release your clone." the clone disappeared. She put and hand against his forehead.
"This'll hurt.. so bite on your lip." she closed her eyes and forced a lot of chakra into his brain. He grunted and yelled in pain. She put a hand over his mouth. In a few minutes, naruto was standing, blank, and rutsu was panting.
"Damn.. i hate that jutsu.. too much chakra.. even for me... See ya naruto!" she flew out of the way. Naruto blinked.
"What the hell? Why am i here?" he looked around. he shrugged and walked away.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

hahaha! Nruto just got pwned by mind-rape jutsu  ... maybe Rutsu is a the*rapist*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

..... WHAT?? NO SHE'S NOT!!!!
SICKO!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2008)

Scwing....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

is that from whane's world?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

hehe... sry Clara 

Hmmm... Damnit, gotta write my Memory Aid so I don't flunk the exam


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

.. exam?? exam?? you still in school??????

i love that movie!!!! whane world!! whane's world!! Party time! excellent!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, no... I'm not still in school. 

I ended school last week... But the end-of-year exams aren't during school... You simply go for a day to do your exam and then you're done


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2008)

YOUR SCHOOL JUST GOT OUT LAST WEEK?!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

err... yeah? 0.o


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

I get out next Thursday...

TEACH ME THAT JUTSU...NOW...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

ne.. NEXT THURSDAY?? DEAR GOD WHAT KIND OF SCHOOL DO YOU GO TO??


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

An evil rural school that has no AC working...hey, can Rutsu come over and...uhhh...'take care' of a few of the teachers for me? They just piss me off beyond belief...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, my school has no AC either 

Rutsu's jutsu was awesome! Twas a mind-swipe of epic proportions


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2008)

Shibo: I...need to learn it...uhhh...I need to use it on...Sasuke?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 9, 2008)

When did you get out of school, clara?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

like....... a week and a half ago.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 10, 2008)

Seriously? I got out of school about a month ago.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

O.O YOU LUCKY ASS!!! DAMN YOU!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura gasped at what rutsu did. She just saw a bright light in front of naruto's face, him yell. Then she ran away. Naruto came back and looked around like he didn't know where he was. How was that possible? She was going to confront her to make her tell.
"HEY!! NARUTO!!" 
"Huh? OH!! HEY SAKURA-CHAN!" he waved. 
"HAVE YOU SEEN RUTSU??"
"NO!! I HAVEN'T SEEN HER SINCE IN THE HOSPITAL!! WHY?" 
"JUST CHECKIN!!" she went back inside. He didn't know where she was yet she was standing right in front of her.. how could that be? the light in front of naruto's face, it was some sort of jutsu that erased his mind.. that could be it.
"It has to be.." she muttered.
"Sakura!" tsunade's voice rang.
"Yes m'lady?"
"Where did those patients go!! They were here yesterday and now they left! Fifty of em! INCLUDING YAMI!!" she yelled. Sakura ran into the rooms those patients had been in. Empty.
"Where are they??" tsunade grunted. Sakura made up her mind.
"I'll ask Rutsu."
"Huh?"
"She seemed to have a close tie to them.. ill ask her!" tsunade sort of tensed up.
"Ok... but only where they are." she turned and walked away. Sakura ran out of the hospital and searched the village for rutsu.
Guess where she found her.. carrying three sacks that look twice as heavy as her on her back.
"Rutsu!" 
"Huh? Oh hey sakura... nice to see you..." she grunted under the weight.
"Uh... what are you doing?"
"Oh, i have to deliver these things to.. the barbecue house... choji robbed them of the meat spices.." she walked forward. Sakura stepped in front of her.
"I need to ask you something."
"WhaT?" she dropped the sacks on the ground.
"Uh... do you know where those ninja from a different village went? Over half of them are gone!" she said, narrowing her eyes. Rutsu scratched her head.
"I don't know..." she said.
"Yes you do rutsu.. tell the truth." she tapped her foot.
"Well... i saw them.. they were.. uh.. crap where were they? Oh! They left." she heaved the sacks on her back again.
"Left??? Out of the village??? WHY??" 
"I don't know, but these things need to be there in about ten minutes or im dead.. seriously!" she continued to walk. Sakura walked next to her.
"Tell me... i saw something out back of the hospital... naruto.. and you.. you were talking to him.. What was that jutsu you used on him?" sakura questioned. Rutsu dropped the sacks hurridly and grabbed sakura.
"You saw that?!?!? DAMMIT!!" she stomped her foot. Sakura romoved herself from her grasped.
"Yes!! Tell me what's going on!!" 
"NO!! Now i have to use it on you!" she yelled. Sakura punched rutsu down.
"TELL ME!!" she screamed. The villagers looked at the two.
"Look.. not here... AND NO!!" rutsu flung the sacks over her back and ran down the street. Sakura stamped her foot in the ground and wakled after her. 

Rutsu walked out of the stall, the cooks thanking her.
"Yeah yeah.. if choji does it again just call me. im ok with it." she whipped her hands. She slung her bag over her shoulder again. SAkura grabbed her arm.
"Tell me."
"What?? NO!! LET GO!" she snapped. SAkura gripped her arm tighter.
"Sakura stop it!!"
"Tell me!"
"DOn't push me!"
"TELL ME!!" Rutus snapped, she whipped her foot around and sidekicked sakura in the jaw, she put her hand over her face. a bright light appeared between them, Rutsu ran away. Sakura got up.
"OWW!! My god damn jaw hurts!! ow!! what the hell? Barbacue..? what the fuck am i doing here??" she walked away. Rutsu was standing behind a building, gripping her bag, panting.
"Man.. that damn jutsu just keeps whipping me out.. uh..." she walked slowly down the street.
"HEY!!! LOOK OUT BELOW!!" a voice yelled. Rutus looked up, a giant beam was falling over her. she sighed and caught it with her hands.
"WATCH IT!!" she yelled, throwing it back up. it landed heavily on the ledge above her.
"Today... is not.. a good day.. ugh.."


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

haha... poor Rutsu, people just don't know how to mind their own business, eh?

Deidara: You're one to talk...
 I will not stoop to your level, Deidara... You can't make me mad.
Deidara: Wanna bet?!
No. Betting is childish 
Deidara: Murdererrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 
Wha?! How do you know?!
Deidara: err... you told me?
I did? Well, short-term memory is first to go...

Man... Exams suck ass... My Math exam is Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

It's hotter than yesterday


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> It's hotter than yesterday



Hmmm... not here. It's very stormy though. Thunder, Lightning... and there might be a hailstorm


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

SWITCH PLACES!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

it's... not too hot here.. i was weight training this morning, afterwards it was a mile on the track, then i was dragged to all over and then this evening i have volleyball.. wow.. oh and at five this morning it was a storm of MUSIC!! IT WAS BEAUTIFUL! when it stopped i went outside and clapped.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

The storm's gonna be here tonight...I can't wait!!!^__^


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

wow... You lift weights? Run on the track? wow... is that normal? 0.o What you mean "storm of music"?


*sigh* just gotta make my memory aid for tomorrow! :WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

memory aid??? EH??
yeah, it's only for summer though, it helps with volleyball. same with track. Believe it or not, our daily warm up is ten laps around our gym.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

-__- hmmm... The only sports I've ever done are Soccer and Horseback Riding...  I don't even participate in gym class You automatically get 60% if you always wear your uniform 

And yeah, I need a Memory Aid for my Math Exam tomorrow -_-;


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

Ahhh...

I am crappy in gym, and I get 100 in gym...I know a guy who's getting 60's in gym...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah, I could get 100% if I wanted to... but it's much more fun to sit and stare at a wall, or draw, or read


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

we have to participate in the events of gym... or fail. the girls don't have to play dodgeball or basketball though!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Really? So you don't play basketball or dodgeball if u don't wanna? Why?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm the only girl that plays speedball...and thus I get injured...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

poor shibo.. your decision!

our gym teacher... well.. he knows us girls stay on the sidelines during those two events...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

I hav a girl teacher... :3 So when we need to do 2 laps on the track, even if the girls walk, we still get full credit...and we no get in trouble if we walk instead of jog... :3


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

lol. don't you have all-girl classes?  I hate playing with the guys... they whip the fuckin' balls at our faces!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

I like playing with the guys...in speedball once, I kicked the ball soo hard it crashed into a guy's balls...I don't think he'll be able to hav kids, cause that happened a few times...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

we aren't a large school at all... just out in the country. only twenty to a class really.

and OUCH!!! i did that to the teacher and he sort of.. avoids me now...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

we are a small school too...but two towns share the middle and high school, and there's 4 elementary schools...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

WHOA?? 4?? we only have one middle, one high, and one elementary..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

The school system for our township has our 2 towns put together and so...imagine all the kids; we need that many...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

wooww........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

One town is only about a population of about 2,000...and I don't klnow about the other one...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

whoa.. ours isn't really that bigg..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2008)

But the towns are seperated too far to become one town...this is the place where George Washington fought the british...I feel special...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 10, 2008)

Our town is really small. We only have a population of 500. T T


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome, good job


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks!!!! ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

More chappys? I'm siiiiick again...PWEASE?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 11, 2008)

What made you sick this time, Shibo?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

The same damn bug as Monday...DAMN YOU, NEW GYM! DAMN YOU AND YOUR AC NO WORKING!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

........... there there.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu walked down to ichiraku's ramen stall. She saw naruto.
"HEY NARUTO!" she called. He turned around with ramen stuffed in his mouth.
"EY!! WUFSU!!" he waved.
"Yes... nice to see you too... HEY! Teuchi! I got those noddles you asked for. There weren't very many. In about a week another shipment is suppose to come." she lifted out of her bag a huge box with string wrapped around it.
"Oh thanks rutsu! So, how much is it? 200 ryou?"
"Nah, only 50 this time."
"Wow really? 50? You seem in a good mood today."
"Just one of those days! Oh... and a free bowl of ramen!" she grinned.
"sure thing! I have to thank you for gettin all these deliveries in somehow."
"Yeah!"
"hey rutsu!"
"what naruto..?"
"Why are you delivering after that big fight? Shouldn't you be resting?"
"Nah.. the orders piled up during the missions, i had to get rid of at least some of them. thanks!" she broke some chopsticks apart and slurped up her ramen.
"But.. i saw you heaving like three really big sacks to the barbecue shop, shouldn't you at least do light lifting?"
"Oh please, that was easy!" she slurped.
"Well, im done. See ya naruto!" she waved. Naruto waved.
"Hey, teuchi?"
"Yeah?"
"What business is rutsu in?"
"Well, she's signed up to deliver all sorts of food and packages around town. Our delivering business in konoha has been in a downfall since the third died..." he said.
"Oh.."

Rutsu walked to a small warehouse. On the door it had a sign that read 'Rutsu deliverer'. She opened it up. It was packed with boxes. A man was standing there with a clipboard.
"Jesus chirst!! How much are you piling on me???"
"sorry rutsu, we just had three more delivering people quit. We had to put more on you others still here." he sighed.
"That's why their leaving... Say, the next person that leaves just put it all on me ok? I need more training after all." she wove hand signs. Shadow clones appeared everywhere.
"Give me a list." she took the list and made copies and handed them to the clones.
"GET THE CRAP DELIVERED!! NOW!!" she shouted. they all rushed to the pile and started out.
"WHOA!! BIG HOUSE!!" She looked behind her.
"Shibo?" 
"I follows you then i was here and there are a lot of you here..." she looked at all the clones.
"HA!! Shibo! You're suppose to be in the hospital!"
"It sucks balls.." she said.
"HAHA!! Funny! Want to help me with some stuff here? I have a map of konoha and a list and address... want to?"
"NO. Granny lady told me to keep an eye on you but there are so many of you... wow..." she poked a clone.
"Yea.. those are shadow clones shibo..."
"SHIBO!!!" codi came in.
"Good god..."
"Oh.. uh.. hi there... rutsu.. uh.. shibo come on! let's go!" he grabbed her hand.
"AAHH!! Ok! see yas... everyones... rutsu..." she waved. They ran out the door. Rutsu decided to pull a string.
"HAVE A GOOD DATE!!"
"SHUT UP!!" they both yelled.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Shibo: Me's no talk like dat all da time...I lost a fang...
No, you didn't...lier...
Shibo: YES, I DID!!!
I don't need you yelling...I'm siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick...
Shibo: KABUTO-SAN! SHE'S SICK!
I DON'T WANT HIM TO CURE ME!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 11, 2008)

^.^ Awesome! I hope something super exciting happens soon!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

I want to see Sasuke get Pwned...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

........... we all know you do shibo... we all know..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

short i think.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



about a month later, things were starting to go back to normal. The village was gettin fixed up, and ninja were healing again.
"Another fuckin depression... if the leaf keeps gettin crap like this, we'll be down in the dumps." tsunade rupped her temples. The door crashed open.
"LADY TSUNADE!!" shizune yelled.
"IM NOT DRINKING!!"
"What? NO!! We have a report that the rain village is being attacked! And from descriptions... the leaders of the attack are... what? Yami and gonto.. those two shinobi..." she trailed off. Tsunade stood up.
"What??? When did that report come in!??"
"Just now.."
"GET RUTSU!!" NOW!!"
"But.. it'll take three days.. she's in the sand village right now..." shizune said.
"THEN SEND A MESSENGER BIRD!!" tsunade yelled.

Rutsu was sitting on Gaara's lap, kissing his lips. She was spending some time with her new husband. 
"i feel old gaara.." she murmured.
"Why? You look... well.. let's find a good age... ten!" he chuckled. She giggled.
"Very funny! but.. it's that we're married.. at seventeen!"
"Well.. it's just love! Not that big of deal!" she giggled. They kissed again. temari walked in.
"Oh god..ew.!! not during work gaara! come on!"
"Hey.. we can't go on a honey moon.. this'll have to do." gaara said. Temari nodded.
"We have a little message for rutsu. From tsunade. Fastest hawk too. So.. get up... it may be something important." temari said. Rutsu sighed adn moaned annoyingly.
"fine!" she grabbed the message from temari and stood up, reading it.
"mmm.... what? Those morons!" she whispered.
"Something wrong?" Gaara snuck up from behind and wrapped his arms around her waist.
"There's an attack on the rain village... looks like. AGH!! DAMMIT!! I don't wanna go!" she pouted. Konkuro walked in.
"I have another message for rutsu." he handed it to rutus. She opened it.
"Oh god... that's appropriate.. 'Go or ill hunt you down and kill you'... how nice..." she sighed. Gaara kissed her neck.
"DO what you need to Do.." he whispered.
"Ok..." she kissed him and left, actually, was dragged out by temari adn konkuro. j

"What is it tsunade?" Rutsu finally showed up three days later in konoha.
"THIS IS WHAT!!" she threw the report at her.
"I know!! THose two attacked to rain. So?"
"SO!??! We're in the middle of negosiation with that village! If they request backup, we'll be defenseless!" she yelled. Rutsu rolled her eyes.
"Let me go.." she muttered.
"Hmmm?"
"Let me go to the rain! I can straighten it out. Just let me go!"
"You know they're looking for you right?"
"So? I don't give a darn." she left.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Shibo: THAT'S TELLING HER!
Tsunade: Excuse me?
Shibo: You know...I've ALWAYS wanted to get back at ou for hurting conaico...I always have...
Tsunade: You know I'm hokage...you can't hurt me without getting killed...
Shibo: Oh, I don't mean like THAT...i hav dirt pictures of u and jiraiya from a few years back...I'm gonna post them on the internetz and the whole world will hate you and try to kill you...
Tsunade: Oh, shoot...GET BACK HERE! *chases Shibo*
Shibo: NEVAR!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 11, 2008)

Yay! Action!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

...... okay.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade sighed and rubbed her temples.
"Damn her! she's just going to leave again.. why does she do that?? I know she needs to talk to them, they work for her and everything.. but why doesn't she at least wait!?!?" tsunade groaned.
"Uh... lady tsunade?" 
"Huh?"
"These reports.. i just noticed... they're from about... ahehhehee... a week ago.."
"WHAT?!?!"
"Uh!! Im sorry ill get an explination right away!!"
"NO!! Let me see the report again!!" Tsunade snatched the report from shizune.
"........ UUUGHHH!!! GOD DAMN THAT RUTSU!!!! SHE SWITCHED THE REPORTS!!!" she screamed in fury.
"AhHEEEE!!" shizune ran back. 
"TELL THE GUARDS TO CLOSE THE GATES!" tsunade yelled at an anbu.
"Yes m'am!" he disappeared.

"CLOSEING THE GATES!!" the guards yelled. Rutsu was racing to them.
"WAIT!!! DON'T CLOSE THEM YET!!" she yelled. they ignored her. They were closing fast now.
"DAMMIT!!!!! Fire style, FIREBALL JUTSU!!" she blew fire at the gates, the fireball spread out and started for the guards.
"AGH!!"
"SORRY! ILL SEND GIFT BASKETS!!" she raced out of the gates.
"RUTSU!! DAMMIT!!!" tsunade slammed her foot in the ground inside konoha.
"GOD DAMN HER!!" she screamed.

Rutsu raced through the forests.
"Damn them! I told them to look out for messengers!!" she gripped the report in her hand.
"This is not a time to be attacking without precaution.. If they retreat, they'll lead them back to the village!!" she growled.
"Why don't they ever think! I bet Gonto pissed Yami off an awful lot just to do this..." she muttered. 
"It'll take me probably about four days to get to the rain village! What's worse.. i really want to see my sugarbun!!" she pouted.
"GAARA!!!!! I MISS YOU ALREADY!!!!" she screamed. 

Naruto was pestering tsunade again.
"Where's rutsu?? WE have a mission to go to, she's no where to be found, AND THE GATES ARE CLOSED!!" he roared. Tsunade grabbed his neck.
"YOU WANT TO BE KILLED THEN KEEP TALKIN!!" she roared back. Sakura grabbed naruto back and hit him hard on the head.
"SHUT UP!!" she screeched at him. Sai decided to try.
"Please lady tsunade, at least tell us where rutsu is, if you know." tsunade sighed.
"Dammit... i really don't want to tell.. but.. this'll go to yamato and kakashi.. she's going to the rain village to... well.. im not sure.." she said. 
"The rain village?" sakura looked at naruto. His eyes darkened.
"Jiraiya sensei..." he muttered. TSunade nodded.
"Yes.. it could be to that situation.. i heard it's causing some commotion there..." she said. Tsunade looked at Yamato.
"Yamato."
"Yes!"
"You are taking sai, sakura, naruto, and kakashi-"
"KAKASHI SENPAI!!" he cheered.
"Uh... yeah.... with you to the rain to find Rutsu and maybe get some info.. only in between search times." she said. He nodded. 
"Now. you will leave tomarrow morning! SIX AM SHARP!! HAT MEAN WAKE UP AT FIVE AND MOVE IT!! OUT!"
"Yes m'am!"


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! Mission, Mission, they're goin' on a mission....
... Uh oh... The rain village. 0.o


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

yes...... mission.. uh huh........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

Shibo: The rain village's scared me ever since conaico left akatsuki...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu rushed threw the village, this was no time to go to so damn festival!! She needed to get to the rain village.
"MOVE IT!! IN A HURRY HERE!" she yelled. 
"Damn! this is getting me nowhere!" she sat down and pulled out a scroll. She bit her thumb.
"Transportation jutsu.." she muttered, she whipped blood on a circle, she disappeared in a puff of smoke. 

"GUYS!! WE'RE GOING TO BE LATE TO THE PARADE!!" a little ninja child yelled. A bunch of kids with matching headbands ran after him.
"Wait for us!!" There was a cloud of smoke in front of them.
"AHH!! HEY WATC- LADY KAGE!!!" they bowed instantly. Rutsu appeared before them.
"Shut up kids.. i told everyone before, and ill tell you again. ITS RUTSU!!" she yelled. She stalked away.
"What's Rutsu- sama mad about?"
She marched in front of a crowd of ninja on their way out of the village.
"HEY!! MORONS OF THE VILLAGE!!" she screamed. everyone looked up.
"It's lady kage!!"
"Every bow your heads!!"
"M'lady!" 
"SHUT UP AND LISTEN BONEHEADS!! YOU GUYS NEED TO STOP ATTACKING WITH ALL THE FORCES!! WE BARELY HAVE ANY DEFENCE!! I ONLY CAME HERE TO CHECK ON SOME THINGS!! MOVE IT!!" she shoved her way through the crowd. Yami was standing on the edge, waiting for her.
"I knew you were coming, but this early?"
"Did Gonto annoy the hell out of you?"
"erm... yes.. he did..."
"Good. That explains it. When i see him, he's losing his mancard." she said. Yami smiled a bit.
"tell me, how is everything so far?"
"well... the rain ninja were somehow anticipating our attack. They sent messengers out all over to the ninja villages for help, to go against us i guess."
"Are the ninija wearing the headbands?"
"SOme are-"
"GET RID OF THEM!!" she snapped.
"Uh! Yes rutsu-sama!"
"We are not letting them get to this village! The village hidden within the Dead is not being destroyed!!"

Shibo ran up along side Sakura.
"Hey!! Where are you guys going?"
"A mission shibo."
"Is it for rutsu? i saw her leave... she seemed pissed."
"Yes."
"is there something going on?"
"Yes."
"What?"
"I don't have ti-"
"Tell me cause im suppose to go." she said. Sakura sighed.
"I don't know much of it Shibo! And listen cause we're almost going to leave, just as soon kakashi sensei shows up.. he's ALWAYS LATE!!" she stamped her foot. Naruto sighed.
"Why is Sensei alway doing this??" he muttered.
"DO NOT SPEAK IN THAT WAY!! KAKASHI SENPAI IS TAKING HIS GRAND TIME BECUASE HE KNOWS WHAT TO DO FOR THIS MISSION!! HE IS BEING PVER RUN WITH FANS AND CARERS OF HIM!!" yamato snapped.
".... or hes reading his pervert book and just not wanting to go on the mission." yamato alomst spoke.
"Hey! That's not what i was doing at all!" kakashi appeared behind naruto.
"GAH!!" 
"What was it about me reading a 'pervert book'?"
"IT'S BY ERO-SENNIN!! IT'S A PERVERT BOOK!!" naruto yelled. Yamato contained him with his jutsu.
"Shut up!" he muttered.
"Or do you want to be tortured?" he used his ghoul eyes.
"Ugh!! No!! no!! eekkk!!"


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 12, 2008)

... Yamato sure has a way with children 

Loved the chapter ^.^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2008)

Yamato...YAMATO~ *using dead face*
Shibo: That never works, you know it, too...
Oh yeah? Well then, let's see what's scarier then...
Shibo: Alright...*transforms into white demon* How's this?
*passed out*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

... *pokes demon* it's squishy....... *poke* ^^ *poke*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2008)

white demon: Stop it, mortal...
yeah, stop poking her...
white demon: I have a bruise there...

white demon: I'm tired...bye bye..*returns back to Shibo; passed out*
SHIBO-CHAN, YOU'VE RETURNED!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

........ *starts poking shibo* this one's squishy too. ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Shibo: Why are you poking me?
She wants to piss you off...
Shibo: LEVEL 30 KETSUEKI ME!
YAY! I like its epicness...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

oohhh... pretty.... *starts poking eye* it's soo squishy and wet!!!! ^^" i likes it! wait... don't i have that? *pokes own eye* ITS SO SQUISHY!! AHHHH!!!HHAAAA!
shibo: ........... i think she's high......
I AM NOT!! *monochromatic demon voice*
shibo: ............... ok......... she's a little high and drunk.,.... CONAICO!!!
*shifty* i am! HHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Oro: Shibo-chan...have some sake...
Shibo: HELL NO!
Oro: All right, then... more for me and your mom...
Shibo: But...I thought she never drank...
Oro: We're going to not be lonely when you leave us~
Shibo: OH DEAR GOD! HE'S GONNA GET MY MOM DRUNK!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

.................... ORO YOU SICK TWISTED BASTARD!!!! STOP DOING SUCH NASTY THINGS TO TRY AND GET LAID!! GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Shibo: I swear, our clan'll be revived with just these two...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I swear, our clan'll be revived with just these two...



lol. 


...


updates soon?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Oro: One, Ai-chan?
Ai: No...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: Please?
Ai: no...
Oro: So, you're not not going to drink?
Ai: I told you already...I can get drunk by the first shot...so NO!
Oro: DOWN THE HAAATCHESS! *Pours shot of sake into Ai's throat*
Ai: WHY THE HELL DID YOU-
Oro: Let's go now...*picks up Ai; leaves room with Ai*
Shibo: Ooooo, there's still some sake left...*looks around; drink rest of sake* Yay...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

yea yea bachi. updates...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was pushing ninja back.
"NO NO NO!! god dammit! You're suppose to be on the gate walls!! DAMMIT!!! NO WAR FOR ANY OF YOU!!" she yelled. The ninja stumbled backwards.
"B-but rutsu-sama!! Gonto- sama said that-"
"HE SAID SHIT!! MOVE IT!! HE JUST LIKES TO FIGHT!! NOT ME!!" she snapped. the ninja quickly ran to their original posts. She stamped her foot in the ground. Child ninja were staring at her.
"WHAT??" she screamed. THe kids fell down.
"Good god.. what has become of this village?" she muttered. She walked to the kids, looked down at them.
"MOVE IT!!! BACK TO THE ACHADEMY WITH YOU!! NOW!!" she screamed. they ran as fast as they could to the school. Yami was standing next to her.
"Uh.. rutsu-sama."
"I want you to take charge of the village again. For temporary times. Oh and send a messenger hawk, not one with our symbol, to the sand village. Addressed for gaara and gaara only. Put this in it. And if anyone reads it besides him im killin them and eatin their soul." she said. Yami took the paper and nodded. She disappeared. Rutsu walked out of the gates.
"OI!!" she yelled. Two ninja appeared, twins so it seemed.
"Yes m'lady?" they said in unison.
"What's the lookout on the fight so far?"
"We.. well.. Gonto said they were going to retreat in a few hours.."
"WHAT??!! MOVE!!" she zipped past them.
"GOD DAMMIT GONTO!!!!! IM KICKIN YOUR ASS!!!" her voice rang out. the two chuckled.
"Gonto sensei is in trouble..." they laughed. 

She reached the edge of the rain villages territory. She saw a few dead ninja.
"Oh joy... it's been pushed all the way out here." she looked around. She saw a bunch of smoke.
"That must be it. Oh! And pein is there! What joy! Now its going to be rain and papercuts for everyone..." she muttered. Rutsu raced ahead. She started to growl.
"Oh... GONTO!!!" she yelled. A ninja male looked behind him.
"RUTSU- SAMA!!" he was tackled to the ground.
"WHAT WAS THIS IS HEARD ABOUT YOU GOING TO RETREAT AND NOT KILLING OFF MESSENGERS?!?!?!"
"uh uh!! Rutsu sama i swear i can explain!!"
"OH PLEASE DO!!" she screamed. An explosion took place behind them. She looked up from her victim.
"Eh?"
"Well well well... It's great to see you again.. Rutsu..."
"Oh joy.. it's the rain man..." she mumbled. SHe stood up.
"Gonto."
"yes mam?"
"Get everyone into that damned village. And if you retreat i swear to fucking god im killing you." she ordered.
"Yes mam." he leapt away.
"So pein.. Tell me... i wonder what you have done with ol' jiraiyas body." she said. He narrowed his eyes.
"You will know soon enough..." he muttered. Konan appeared next to him.
"Oh! How nice! The papermache lady is here to greet me too!" she cheered. Konan ignored her.
"I'm surprised you can fight after what Sasuke did to you. I thought he suceeded. Even Madara failed. You amaze me with you stamina rutsu."
"Well you amaze me with you stupidity." she muttered.
"If you want to destroy the rain village... you have to defeat god. And his right hand servant!" pein yelled. His rinnengan flared in his eyes.
"Heh... i remember when you where just some little kid who hated seeing his comrades die. now look at you. Confused, lost, dead, and stupid. ALMOST like a corpse!" she said. Pein glared at her.
"How dare you insult god like that!" konan barked. Rutsu grinned.
"I have a message for you two.. from a little friend..." she closed her eyes. Then opened them, they were completly blood red.
"*Oh how lovely your blood will taste in my stomach... kukukukuku...*" Pein and Konan got into fighting position.
"No... how great of a collectible item your body will be in my collection of followers!" Pein yelled.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

Collectible Rutsu figurine hitting shelves this October (demon not included)

Pein: awww... I wanted the demon too! *pouts*
Konan: 


...

lol. I hope Pein wins


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

Oro: *hic* I'm beat...*passes out*
Ai: AHAHAHAHAAAAAA!! I LOVE IT WHEN I'M DRUNK!*does backflip*
Oro: Gah...me's dead...
Ai: Oh, COME ON!! *kicks Oro in da balls*
Oro: #@!%$#^$#&^%$&%&$%%$@%@$#^$#^....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

oh good god... you guys are just...... gez


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

Shibo: *hic*Apples are delicious~
Ryuk: Yes, they are~


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 15, 2008)

omfg, RYUK!! My mom bursts out laughing every time Ryuk wants an apple or does his little "kukuku" laugh 

Hmmm.... can't wait to see what happens with Pein and Konan against Rutsu and her demon :WOW It will be epic, I'm sure. 
...
*cough*MelloPWNS*cough*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

*cough*mellosgay*cough*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *cough*mellosgay*cough*





I wonder what Tsunade-chan would say 'bout that... 
Mello is hawt, and I love his real name... Mihael...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

I hav a cat that's like Tsunade... she hisses at me ALL the time...and, she has seven or so kittens a time


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

..... gez.. i prefer near over mello. sorry.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

I LIKE DA L!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

L!!!!!! I PERFER HIM OVER ALL!! in death note anyway.. gaara is da king!! BUT L IS DA KING IN DEATH NOTE!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

In D.Gray-Man, Tykki Mikk the bestest...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

in Blood+ HAJI IS SOOO HOT AND COOL!!!
in trinity blood... serious Abel IS SO FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

In Black Cat Train's the best...*_*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh wow.... You're right tho, L rocks Deathnote 

... I dun like Near, he's too emotionless... 
...
wow, well wasn't that the pot calling the kettle black 
  I just love it when Mello freaks out... It's hilarious.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 15, 2008)

Fangirl alert!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

............ im for gaara.
then L. 
they are mine.
if no one claims them tonight:
Abel from Trinity blood or
Haji from Blood+

they are mine too.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

WELL!! no one claimed them. THEY ARE MINE!! *cuddles with gaara, L, abel, and haji* yeah!! im ssoooo happy! ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu forced chakra into her hand and snatched the paper bird bombs that were flying at her, she would quickly deflect them or send them flying back at the two. She was grinning. 
"You two are making me laugh!! YOU'RE SO WEAK!! COME ON!! IS THAT THE BEST YOU'VE GOT?!?! SHOW ME YOUR ALL HERE!!" she charged at them, gripping konans paper in her hands.
"NOW!" she yelled. Pein bit his thumb and slammed it down on the ground. A huge chamelion appeared. He jumped on it, then disappeared. They were completly cloaked.
"If you want to find him Rutsu.. you have to turn your back on me.. what will you do!??" konan shot paper vines at her.
"Ninja art!! Origami Snake Vines Jutsu!" the paper wrapped around her. 
"Tsh!" rutsu whipped her head around.
"SHIT!" She felt the things presense. A gust of wind proved that it was there. A huge claw swung down onto rutsu.
"THAT WASN'T EVEN THE BEST OF OUR JUTSU!! YOU ARE TRUELY WEAK RUTSU YOSHINOTO!!" konan laughed.
"I SPIT ON THE NAME YOSHINOTO!!!" pein bellowed. 
_What?_ Under the things claw, rutsu opened her eyes. They were  filled with hatred.
"YOUR CLAN IS WEAK!!! IM GLAD THEY NO LONGER EXSIST!!" pein yelled.
_You..._ Her eyes narrowed. They glowed a bloody red, menecing in the darkness. Her teeth grew longer and sharper.
The two were laughing in their victory. A growl was heard. It was deep and frightening. The ground began to shake.
"*Now... Just what... was it that... you said?*" Rutsu's voice boomed. Pein leapt off his beast. It exploded into a shower of blood and gore. Rutsu was standing, glaring at the two. Her eyes wide with hate and hunger.
"No.."
"How..?" pein and konan wove hand signs, summoning upon greater jutsu. Rutsu took a step forward.
"Ninja ARt!! Origami beast! Tiger!" a beast of paper formed in front of Konan. Pein summoned one other being. The fatter one that absorbed attacks. They both charged at Rutsu. The tiger leapt upon her, the fat man expanded and flattened the ground with his mass.
"She can't be alive now.." pein muttered. A rumbled shook the ground.
"*Now.. you're just pissing me off...*" THe ground exploded, blood and scraps of paper flew throughout the sky. Rutsu was standing again, one arm outstrecthed, her claw covered in blood. She brought it to her lips and licked the blood. She grinned, her razor sharp teeth glimming in the fant light. She looked up.
"*come now.. what did you say before? You spit... on what name? Now.. that's a bad insult...*" she crouched, grinning happily.
"*I'm going to have to kill you. I hope your blood tastes good today..*" she falshed behind them, slashing her claws into their backs.
"Gah!" they leapt away.
"How did she-?" she appeared behind them again.
"*How may you ask!!!??? HOW?!? LOOK AT MY EYES!! THEY AREN'T JUST RED FROM THE DEMON!! BUT YOU PISSED ME OFF SO MUCH, IM USING SHARINGAN!!*" she screamed. Her tounge lashed out, licking her lips sloppily.
"_*I'M OH SO HUNGRY RUTSU!!! LET MY TEAR OUT THEIR THROATS!!*_" The demons voice boomed out. Pein bit his thumb and summoned all his other bodies.
"Now... you WILL die rutsu! Your body will be replace the one that you have destroyed!" pein shouted. She tilted her head to the side.
"*Kukuku.... sorry... i can't seem to fight him back much longer... kukuku..*" her eyes narrowed happily.
"What?"
"*He's just too ravenous... have fun.. Kukukuheee!*" her eyes closed. More chakra poured from her skin. Her teeth grew sharper. Her chakra took form of the demon, it grew darker, her blood pouring into it. She opened her eyes. They were bright red. Her mouth was that of a beasts. A low growl filled the air.
"*Oh... this is soo.. GOOD!!!!!!*" the demon shot its head up and roared with delight. Pein and konan shot out their jutsus at it. They exploded on it's body. The smoke slowly cleared. It was gone. 
"*kukuku... that sort of tickled... *" it grinned evily. 
"*TIME FOR MY MEAL!!!*" it slashed down it's claws.

Naruto and the team were at the edge of the rain village.
"This is it. Look! The smoke!" sakura pointed.
"On the other side?!? AGHHH!!!" naruto complained. He bent down on his knees, complaining.
"Naruto! This isn't a time for that! We need to get Rutsu back. Tsunades orders... she's almost a missing nin with all these leavings of the village without hokage- sama's permission.." kakashi muttered. Sai sighed.
"Look. There's a ninja from a different village. lets ask him for some information." they leapt to the wounded ninjas side.
"excuse me-"
"NO!!" he sweapt his hand around him.
"Oh.. sorry... i thought you were.."
"It's ok. We're leaf ninja. We're looking for our comrade Rutsu. Have you se-"
"RUTSU-SAMA?!?! SHE'S HERE?!?!" he yelled. SAkura stumbled back a bit. Yamato kneeled next to him.
"Have you seen her?"
"Our eyes... we are not worthy to see such of a great leader and ninja as her. She is fighting the god of this damned village."
"what?"
"he's talking of a kage..." yamato sighed. Kakashi closed his eyes.
"SO.. Rutsu has so many secrets again.. we need to find her even more faster now.." kakashi walked past yamato to naruto.
"Hey.. naruto.. you ok?" he was clutching his head.
"It.. it hurts.. sensei.. agh!!" he fell to his knees. Sakura went to his side.
"Naruto!"
"SO... it's hungry again.." yamato's eyes darkened.
"Hmm?" sai was wondering what they were talking about. Then, sakura and sai remembered. That day her and Naruto fought, almost killing them. Rutsu was a true demon.
"NO way.." sakura muttered. 
"This is bad.." sai said. 
"Tell us, do you know the general area she's in??" yamato asked quickly.
"She's.. on the west wing.. i recongnized her flaming jutsu anywhere... and her booming voice when yelling at Gonto- san.." he muttered. They nodded. And took off.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

X3
Hmmm.... I can't wait to see what happens next X3X3

...

Oh, and if you get L then I get Mello


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

i don't want mello... have him...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 16, 2008)

FANGIRL ALERT, FANGIRL ALERT! TAKE COVER!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

... naruto... come on man... it's bound to happen at one point or anotheR!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i don't want mello... have him...



Fine then... I will. Have. Him. 
...
lol. You're so mean 
well, me and Mello are gonna go engulf ridiculous amounts of chocolate now... and then I'm gonna go get Matt to play Pokemon with me.(i'm gonna win)
...
Have fun with L and the others.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

XP THEY ARE MINE!! *starts squezzing haji, gaara, L, and abel tightly*
abel: ouch ouch! My glasses are kind of getting cracked clara- san!
sorry abel!!! <3
L: .... this is rather too close for my taste..
haji: *saying nothing*
gaara: I sooo wish i wasn't stuck with you guys right now..
Don't say those things guys!! *hugs them tighter*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2008)

Shibo: MORTAL HAV BOYFRIEND NOW!! IT'S THE APOCOLIPSE!!! RUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
CAN IT!
Shibo: NEVAR!!
I'll hav him kill you...
Shibo:...sowy...
good girl


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

.. shibo... calm down... want to hear some mozart or betoveen on a cello? *looks at haji pleadingly* please haji?
haji: very well.. *takes out cello, begins playing* 
 *dazed and distant look*  its beautiful music...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

It's spelled Beethoven!!! 
*listens* Wow he's good 
 Mello isn't the musical type... He just likes shooting stuff, and eating chocolate. But at least I can amuse myself with Matt's video games...
Matt: She beat me at Pokemon
 yes I did


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2008)

Shibo: Wow..it's so...calming...*sits down on floor; stares at Haji*
Cotton eye jo-
Shibo: Shut up...mortal...
*shuts up*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

haji practices everyday... he's always practicing... it's so peaceful and calming... it's like.. you're ... in the.. clouds... *falls asleep at Hajis feet*
Abel: awww.... she looks so peaceful! Whoa!! *trips over feet*
gaara: ..... i hope she doesn't have a bad dream,
L: ...... she sort of looks like an ice cream sunde...
gaara, abel: ????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2008)

Shibo: I'm...sleeee-*falls alseep*
Now...off to AIM...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

ok.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu's body was really a black mass of chakra, some of it was dark red, pulsing with every move. Pein and konan actually felt afraid the first time in so many years. They were covered in blood, their flesh was melting and oozing off them. The demons chakra was like acid, eating away to the bone.
"What... what is... she.."
"*I'm a god damned Jinchuuriki!!! AND I, THE DEMON, AM STARVING!!!!*" It leapt at the two once again. Peins bodies were almost down, but he could still control them.
"Dammit!" the demon slashed through one, but using its hunger as an advantage, pein and konan leapt to a ledge to heal their wounds as the beast ripped apart its victim and ate and the melting flesh.
"Damn that Zang-to za... because she keeps pushing him farther back in herself, hes gotten so wild its unbeliveable..." pein said.
"But remember, god, her body can't handle that much chakra, soon, she'll just kill herself, and you will have her body as your own." konan tried looking on the bright side, for once. 
"True... but with that things attitude, i don't think it gives a shit about her... at all..." Pein glanced down at it, an arm was handing from its mouth. The bodies head was ten meters away from the blood mass called a corpse. This was going to be difficult to get out of.

Naruto was barely standing. Rutsu's activity level was affecting him the worst. Seeing as how Zang-to za hated the nine tails and wanted to fight it. Sakura was rushing ahead, being most likely the swiftest one in the group. Yamato had sent a clone up ahead, to scout out any  activity of an enemy. So far, the clone just ran into dead bodies, and a few injured, none dared to fight him. 
"How far yamato?"
"Only a few miles from the information the clone has gotten, senpai." he reported. Kakashi held onto naruto. His concious was fading fast. then, Yamato told everyone to stop. They waited. A man leapt in front of them.
"Whos there?" he yelled.
"Friend. We are looking for our comrade Rutsu. We're from the leaf village."
"WE only want to find her!" Naruto gasped out. the man looked at them all, then at naruto.
"Don't tell me... you're... no.. not now! It'll ruin everything!!" he muttered.
"Something wrong?" sakura dared to ask.
"YOU LEAF NINJA AREN'T SUPPOSE TO EVEN BE NEAR HERE!!!" he yelled.
"WE JUST WANT RUTSU!!" naruto snapped at him, his eyes glowing red. The man backed away a few steps.
"You must be Naruot Uzumachi... the nine tails jinchuuriki!" he fell to his knees and bowed.
"Please!! forgive me and my rude behavior!! I didn't know who you were!" he pleaded. Kakashi saw his headband, it was a single x surrounded by a circle.
"Tell me... what village are you from?" the man gasped. He swiped his headband off.
"N-n-none... i don't belong to a village..."
"Then whats this?" yamato held up the headband with a stick of wood.
"Gah!"
"Tell us!!" naurto growled.
"Alright!! Alright! I'm fromt the Village hidden in the Dead!!" he panicked. 
"What?"
"I've never heard of that village.." kakashi muttered.
"ANd for damn good reason!" a voice boomed. Yamato looked up.
"Gonto?" He leapt down in front of them.
"You are not suppose to tell them!!" he spat at the man.
"I'm sorry Gonto-sama!!" he whimpered. 
"Look.. you leaf ninja are being bothersome. You can get Rutsu- sama when she's done killing the idiots controling this poor city."
"WHAT???"
"She's fighting akatsuki??"
"NO, she's fighting 'god' and his 'right hand servant'!" he said. 
"DAmmit!!"
"Pein and Konan..." Yamato muttered.
"Where is she??"
"I cannot say."
"WE HAVE TO KNOW!! OR ELSE SHE'LL KILL HERSELF!!"
"THATS THE WAY SHE ORDERED US TO STAY AT!!"
"What?"
"She ordered her ninja to just attack the rain village, she would come later and kill off Pein and Konan. That's how she said it. She didn't care if she killed hersel-"
"Its not her!! ITS THE OTHER PEOPLE!! I KNOW RUTSU DOESNT CARE ABOUT HERSELF!! BUT EVERYONE HERE COULD BE KILLED IF WE DON'T STOP HE!!" kakashi yelled.
"I know.. but.. Rutsu- sama said she had great control over the demon.." gonto muttered.
"You know?"
"Of course. That is a question she asks every new member of our village, 'can you handle being ordered around by a demon?' every says yes and stick to their word. In our village, demons and Jinnchuuriki are sacred and held dear to us. Not by orders, but our own decision." he said. 
"Look.. just.. tell me... where rutsu.. is.. *Because i have a bone to pick with her...*" the nine tails voice boomed out in the middle of naruto's sentence. Gonto gasped.
"N-n-nine tails!! Sama!!" he bowed.
"Forgive me! Nine tails- sama! But.. you can't go.. She wishes to kill those two first.. then do whatever comes next! Please forgive me!!" he bowed.
"*No... I'll find the old gezer myself...*" the ninetails voice boomed. Naruto leapt out of kakashi's arms. The chakra enveloped naruto, three tails.
"Naruto!!"
"*Go away you filthy slime!!*" the nine tails sweapt a tail at the group, forcing them back. he leapt away.
"Naruto..."


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

wow Konan... feeling optimistic today? 
Another fight between Rutsu and Naruto maybe? 
 *sigh* just finished practicing violin... my arm is so tired


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

violen... my mom used to play it, she quiet and now she can't remember anything of it.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah, that's usually the case... it's not like riding a bike, you really DO forget


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zangto-za was feasting on the bodies of pein. Blood covered the yard they fought at. Pein and konan were panting, helpless. It looked up at them.
"_*Now listen you filthy asses of a horse. Rutsu has told me that she wants you killed... along with this god forsaken hell hole you call a village. When the time comes of when i can just poof and here i am... I'm going to take out your souls and let them watch you precious village be destroyed!!*_" It boomed, laughing.
"We don't care about this damned village, it was only a tool!" pein yelled.
"*Oohh?? then that makes my work easier!! HAHHAA!!!* It leapt at the two, its chakra sizzeling their skin.
"_*NOW YOU ARE MINE!!*_" It's jaws bit down on Konan's head, pein had pushed her in front of him to save himself. It crushed her skull, blood flew everywhere. It gulped down the streaming blood in its mouth, it extended its jaws and swallowed down konans body, melting it with the raw chakra.
"*MMMM... tasty....*" It licked its lips with what was its tounge. Pein was limping to find a place to hide, his chakra was completly gone, his limbs were going numb.
"*Don't try and hide.. I ALWAYS find my meals.....*" it slowly stalked pein, its eyes burning into his cold soul. It lifted up one claw and flung it at pein, its arm extended with the chakra. It dug its claws into his side, melting his flesh.
"GAH!!!" pein yelled in pain.
"*DO WORRY!! IT'LL ONLY HURT FOR A SECOND!!*" It dragged pein into it's wide jaws, teeth crunched down on his bones. In a few seconds, pein, was no more.
"_*BLah!! Metal piercing taste horrible..*_" It spat out halfmelted metal spikes that were in Pein's face. It stalked away, he leapt up onto a building.
"*OLD GEEZER!!!!*" a booming voice rang out. It turned around, tackled by a thing with red chakra.
"_*OH GOOD!! THE NINE TAILS FINALLY SHOWED UP!!! WHAT A TREAT!! THIS REALLY IS A GOOD DAY FOR ME AFTER ALL!!*_" It laughed. Naruto had sprouted six tails.
"*You damned old geezer.. I'm going to kill you NOW!! YOU ARE MY MEAL NOW!*" It leapt onto it's back. The nine tails clawing at Zangto-za's chakra skin. Zangto-za's tail lurched around and stabbed the nine tails in the side, sending him  flying off it's back.
"*Stupid fox!! WITH YOUR HOST YOU CAN NEVER HOPE TO DEFEAT ME!!*" Zangto-za snapped at naruto with its teeth. 
"*THEN MAYBE I'LL JUST SPROUT THE REST OF MY TAILS!!!*" the six tails leapt up to eight. The ninth was forming, the chakra grew brighter, the form grew bigger.
"*Ohh.. Now we're getting somewhere...*"

Kakashi, Yamato, Sai, and Sakura all watched as the two demons fought, again. Sakura and Sai remembered the last time it had happened. Naruto was almost at nine tails.
"Yamato?"
"I'm sorry senpai.. he's too out of my own power to control now..." Sakura began to cry.
"naruto!! If he keeps going like this... he'll die!" she sobbed. Sai closed his eyes sincerly. The roars of the two demons rang in the village. They saw ninja leaping out of the village, and rain ninja cheering, thinking that they won. But really, it was all Rutsu's orders.
_"Once we hear the roar of a demon.. we have to leave the village. for rutsu- sama will be on her attack. She will destroy the entire village."_
They remember Gonto saying that to them. They all widened their eyes. Zangto-za and nine tails forms were glowing brightly, and growing rapidly.
"Oh no.."
"EVERYONE!!! MOVE!!" kakashi yelled, leaping as fast as he could away from the two. Sakura glanced behind her. The two figures were huge now, and still growing.
"Naruto..." 

"*NOW OLD GEEZER!! IM GOING TO EAT YOUR LIMBS AFTER I KILL YOU!!!*" the nine tails shouted in glee.
"*DONT EVEN DREAM OF IT YOU SLIMY FILTH!!*" Zangto-za shouted back. They kept growing and growing, their true forms were almost unleashed.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 18, 2008)

it killed Pein!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

muahahahahaa....


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> muahahahahaa....



... What if I kill off Deidara in MY fic... or Gaara...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

GASP!! YOU WOULDN'T FUCKING DARE!! DEI SENSEI WOULD GET UP ON YOUR CASE AND I WILL MAKE SURE YOU NEVER SEE TOMARROW!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 18, 2008)

O_____________o Holy shit o___________O


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

I second that. O_______________o


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

you wouldn't dare now would you?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 19, 2008)

...
Shibo: Your last day of school...
and my spanish library is hellish...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

...
Actually... yeah. ummmm... hehe...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

Good! now...... 
spanish library?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 19, 2008)

No...my spanish class was in the library...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

ooohhhh.........


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

lol spanish class.... I have French classes 

and umm... Clara? I, err... hehe. 
...
what if I DO kill off Deidara in my fic?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

........ then.. well... ill say the mild parts.
I would pluck out your eyes, crack open your skull, smash your nose in with a flashlight (thank you Pan's Labyrinth), and i would probably stab you innumorously.
that's only about a fifth of what i would do. Now dei- sensei.. he will go nuts.
he will skin you alive, burn you, chop off your limbs, keep the nerves intact, scoop out your heart and squash it, and the rest is what he does. he has more ways of torture and of keeping you alive during it than i do.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

hehehe... 
0.o
I am SO glad you don't know where I live 
...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

isn't it in canada?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

yes, but Canada is a big place.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

toronto?
prince edward island?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

nope. neither of them 
... people from Toronto are so rude too... 
...
lol, Toronto is a very small place, why did you mention it and not Ontario?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

...... ontario?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, no... 
...
you know, I'm still deciding whether or not I'm actually going to tell you when you guess right...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

.................


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 19, 2008)

She probably already guessed it and you just dont wanna say.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

anywho.................................................................. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zangto-za's size was growing with each passing second, the nine tails growing larger every second with it. The area around them was vaperizing, a large crater was being formed around them. Soon, their size started to slow down in getting larger. Now, the true size and form of the demons was relvealed. The nine tails was gripping Zangto-za with its enormous claws, ripping into the scaly and tough skin. It's teeth were bared, snapping for some flesh to rip into. Zangto-za was a sight to behold. He had four long and muscular legs, a long tail that reached all the way behind him, a neck that was outstretched to snap at the Nine tails. This beast was a legend, a dragon. All sakura, sai, kakashi, and yamato could do was stand by and watch as their friends were letting their demons take control and watching them fight one another.
"*You damned Old geezer!! WHY DON'T YOU JUST GIVE UP?!??*"
"*I don't think you understand the situation here nine tails... I WON'T GIVE UP BECAUSE THERE IS SOOO MUCH BLOOD TO FEAST ON IN THIS WORLD!!*" Zangto-za whipped its tail around and slashed the nine tails in the side, pushing him off. He then leapt onto the nine tails, biting its fur and ripping out patches of skin. It roared in pain. Sakura panicked.
"Naruto!!" she cried out. kakashi put a hand over her mouth. Zangto-za saw them and grinned, its teeth dripping with blood.
"*Kukukuku... look at this... little humans watching.... WELL DON'T GET TOO COMFORTABLE BECAUSE YOU'RE NEXT!!!*" it snapped. The nine tails sought the opprotunity to make its mark on the demon. It opened its mouth, condensed chakra built up into a dark ball. It raised its head to face zangto-zas neck and fired. It made its mark, Zangto-za roared on impact, but that was cut off. It's head rolled in the city streets, crushing buildings and spraying blood everywhere. The nine tails cackled in victory. It's body fell onto the buildings of the rain village. Blood spraying from its neck. 
"*Retarded old geezer!! HE SHOULD NEVER UNDERESTIMATE ME!!!!!!*" it roared. The nine tails glowered at the city.
"*Time for some PAIN AND DESTRUCTION!!!*" it leapt in the air and waved its tails all around the city, crushing buildings, killing ninja and citizens. They all cried the same thing.
"HELP US GOD!! HELP US!!" The nine tails laughed at their pathetic attempts in calling for help.

Sakura, sai, kakashi, and yamato all leapt to the fallen demons side. It's massive size paled them in comparison. Sakura was weeping.
"Rutsu.." she weapt. Gonto lept to them.
"No.. RUTSU-SAMA!!!! RUTSU-SAMA!! DAMN YOU NINE TAILS!!!!" he screamed. Kakashi closed his eyes, remembering rutsu in the past years of comradeship. Yamato prayed for the safety of Rutsu's soul. THen, a voice came up.
"Oh dear dear... look at this mess... who's going to clean it up?" a womans voice rang.
"Im not. I hate cleaning.. it's a pain in the ass!" a young males voice said.
"Im not going to... too much work." an older male voice boomed. The group whipped their heads around. Three glowing lifeforms stood behind them.
"Could.. could it be.. them?" Gonto muttered. They walked past them, patting Zangto-zas skin.
"come on... This isn't the time to be playing dead.. you lazy ass demon.." she muttered. 
"Hahah!!! you'd better wake up!! Her temper is pretty quick! oh shoot..."
"Im not defending you.." the woman form leapt onto the younger man form.
"YOU DAMN ASSHOLE!! MY TEMPER IS NOT QUICK!!"
"PULL IT TOGETHER YOU TWO!! our student seems to be lost, we need to find her and... pull her out.." 
"Alright."
"Of course."


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

haha.. it took me forever to read all of the chapters.. lol.
once again, great job sis..


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh no... I hope Rutsu is okay! 




naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> She probably already guessed it and you just dont wanna say.



Nah, she hasn't guessed it yet  PEI and Ontario are two provinces out of 10... plus 3 territories :WOW


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 20, 2008)

wtf? 

I'm guessing Quebec...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 20, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> wtf?
> 
> I'm guessing Quebec...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

IT IS QUEBEC!!! MUAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!! 
*setting up plans to bomb quebec*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> IT IS QUEBEC!!! MUAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> *setting up plans to bomb quebec*



Aw shit


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

^^  muahahahahaah...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 20, 2008)

Your screwed, Bachi.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 21, 2008)

yes, yes I am


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

hi guys, im a close friend of clara.
she's been banned from this page of ff. so... no more story.
sorry.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2008)

wat? No more? I'LL TAKE REVENGE!!! I come back, and no more story? I'm just plain upset and pissed at the n00bishmods now...

Why?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

she got banned for.. 'spamming'. of course she didn't really do that much...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2008)

It's a pain in the ass...so what if she spams in her own posts? Or friend's post? As long as they approve of it, then there shouldn't be a damn problem...the mods r becoming something like youtube, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a theory that the mods are paid a set amount of money per person banned


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2008)

SHHHH!! you might...*silenced by pet snakes*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 23, 2008)

Aw man that blows.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

bachi might have apoint... that would be awesome if that were true.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

There's that theory already around...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

really???? NO WAY!!! its a conspericy man... THE MAN IS CONTROLING US ALL MAN!! WE ARE NO LONG FREE MAN!! MAN!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

... I want to talk to my Oro plushie...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

poor shibo... *pats shibos back*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2008)

Me going to party...me no aloud to take oro plushie with me, though...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

aww... it's ok shibo....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2008)

I WANTZ MAH ORO PLUSHIE!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

........ you could draw a little picture of oro and take it with you..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not that good yet...I don't want to make him mad for drawling him poorly...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

awww... I GOT IT!! you can print out a pic of him!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2008)

And no one wants to hear me rant about him being the final villan...oh, well...I'll play on meg's wii...in sadness...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

awww........ poor shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2008)

But, i might pwn my friend's *and the whole group's strongest* pokemon with two of mine...darkrai and arceus to beat an arceus...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

oh.... niceness...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2008)

I used all the potions and other crap to naturally max out their stats, and I beat arceus once before...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

GOOD NEWS, READERS!! CLARA IS CONTINUING THE STORY!! I'm the one who's going to be posting the chappys, and she writes them; don't think I'm the one writing, i beg of you....


*Spoiler*: __ 




  Rutsu's spirit and body layed inside of Zanto-zas being. She was laying on the floor in the cage. Her eyes distant and hazed. Her hair in her face, she was remembering her past..
FLASHBACK

"Mother... what's... physical pain?" her mother blinked.
"uh... why do you want to know?"
"Well... i sort of thought there were different kinds of physical pain." She said. Rutsu was six years old, she had already killed many children and adults who had hurt her and attacked her.
"WEll.. you're kind of right... physical pain.. well.. let's see... there's different levels of it really. There's... little cuts and brusies.. everyone gets them. There's a deeper cut and welts.. if you're hit really hard by something. then there's the life threatening ones. Also, broken bones. But the absolutly worst pain is death. You don't want that."
FAST FORWARD
Rutsu stalked down the street of her clan's village. Her claws covered in blood. she was extremly mad. Her own clan sent her siblings and family to kill her. They killed the only people who truely cared about her, her senseis. Goku, Taito, and Yuma. The three were like mother and fathers to her. She was sniffing the air, searching for the two people she hadn't killed yet, her mother and father. She was going to kill them. The leader of the damned clan that has all kekkai genkais. Her clan members bodies lay all around her. She hated them all. Her eyes blazing with red, Zangto-za was laughing in his cage. She saw her home. Rutsu growled and stalked to the door.
"now... were oh were is my meal today... oh were... oh were... can they beeeee??" she stalked the house, her bootprints leaving bloody tracks behind her. She sniffed the air, then licked her lips. There was a strong sent here. She followed it into her room.
"Kukuku... what morons..." She walked out and followed the pleasent sent to the largest room of the mansion, the meeting room. She grinned. Her mother was standing in the middle of the room.
"Oh... mother! OH mother!! I'm afraid I've ruined my clothes.. would you mind washing them??" She growled. Her mother glared at her.
"Rutsu, today, with my hands, You are going to DIE HERE!" She yelled, her hand split open, bones arrows shot out at Rutsu, she grinned and just moved a little to avoid them.
"Oh good... you're serious.."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

NO WAY!! SWEETNES!! COOL COOL COOL!! rutsu's having a flashback.. awww.... poor rutsu..
ru: i want your blood.
oh shit...
ru: give it..
no no no!! HEY!! I am a friend of your creator, you touch me... she's so killin you!!
ru: >..........< suck up..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: Bloodz?:3
NO!
Shibo: Pwease?:3
NO!!
Shibo: PWEASSSEEE??:3
Alright...


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 2, 2008)

yay!  I'm sooo happy it's continuing! X3

yayaya!  This is all so Gaara-ish


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 1, 2008)

HAHAH!! I'M BACK BITCHES!!!

What ever the fuck chapter i'm on!!
I'M BACK MOMMY!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu was laughing and grinning as she attacked her mother. She slashed at her, her mother used every move she could to dodge them. Her mother jumped back and wove hand signs.
"Crystel ice mirrors!!" Mirrors surrounded rutsu. She laughed.
"OH GOOD!! I GET TO FACE THE MASTER OF THE ICE MIRROR JUTSU!! WHAT FUN!!" She laughed. Her mother appeared in all the mirrors.
"You can't escape rutsu, i will kill you here!!" Rutsu chuckled. Her mother wove hand signs. The mirrors shot out ice needles. Rutsu sighed and sprouted bones to deflect them.
"Mother mother mother!! How disappointing!! ITS WEAK!!" SHe laughed. Her mother gritted her teeth.
"YOU CAN'T ESCAPE!! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU HERE!" She yelled. Rutsu lunged at a mirror.
"You can't break it.." He mother chuckled. Rutsu grinned. She punched a mirror, with all her strength. her mother gasped. The mirror broke into pieces. Rutsu jumped at all of the mirrors, breaking them on by one. She was laughing.
"OH HOW WEAK!! WEAK WEAK!! WEAK!!!!" Her mother was gasping a few meters away. Her eyes widened. Something dripped from rutsu's hand.
"Oh, it's hard to break all those mirrors without protection.." She licked her wounds, licking up ice and shards into her mouth. She swallowed them and grinned.
"COME MOTHER!! LET'S PLAY!!!" She lunged at her mother. They swung, kicked, threw each other into traps, but rutsu always won, her mother was only lucky to dodge the traps. They stood across from each other, rutsu was laughing, her mother panting.
"Come now mother! How about another ice mirror jutsu?? HMMM???" She lifted an arm, bones sprouting from it, bugs whirring around her, making arrows. She grinned. Her mother pulled out a kunai. Suddeny, a wall of earth surrounded her.
"OH GOODY GOOD!! FATHER FINALLY ARRIVES!!" Rutsu screamed with joy. He grabbed his wife and leapt across the room.
"Honey, what are you doing here, i'm fine!"
"Don't tell me you didn't see the spear of bone forming behind you. Trust me, I know what I'm doing." He turned to rutsu.
"Rutsu, I should have killed you as a baby. I should have saved this world from so much torment!! I WILL KILL YOU HERE!!"
"I KNOW!! PLEASE DO!! I'D LOVE TO SEE MY SENSEIS AGAIN!!" She yelled in anger. Her father bit his thumb.
"Summoning jutsu!!" In a puff of smoke, a large dog appeared. He was black, had a white front paw, one eyes and bandages wrapped around his middle and tail.
"So boss, is that da monster? Can't wait to kill it!!" It snapped. Rutsu snickered.
"That stupid little puppy isn't going to help!!" She laugehd. The dog growled. Her father wove hand signs, her mother wove hand signs. Mirrors formed around Rutsu once more. Her father and dog combined jutsu to form into a giant two headed dog beast, four times taller than rutsu. Her mother combined, making it three headed. It stepped into the mirror.
"I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU FIT!! SO FAT!! HAHA!!" rutsu screamed. One head growled. Rutsu snickered.
"Rutsu, we will kill you now."
"You should have been killed years ago." Rutsu laughed.
"You know! I can tell you apart right now! you're suppose to SHUT UP DURING THESE TYPES OF SITATIONS!!" She pointed at each head.
"The one on my right if father, middle is mother, and the left is the one eyed mutt! HA!!"
"SHUT UP BRAT!!" the left head growled. The three headed dog appeared in all of the mirrors.
"You can't defeat us Rutsu. YOu can't tell which is the real one!!"
"YEAH RIGHT!!" Rutsu clawed a hand, chidori formed in it. She leapt at one mirror. There was an explosion. Rutsu was laughing her head off. Opposite of her, her father was bent over the corpse of a dead dog.
"WEAK!!!" She yelled. her mother and father glared at her.
"how could you rutsu!! YOU MONSTER!!"
"We should have killed you years ago! I can't see why we didn't!!" Her father yelled. Rutsu grinned. She raised one arm. Tiny ice mirrors whirled around her arm, insects buzzed around her shoulder, bones sprouted around her wrist, and chidori formed at the end.
"I made this just for you... " she cooed. She disappeared and reappeared in front of her mother and father, arm outstretched, blood flying everywhere. Her mother and father's eyes were wide, a deep gash across their chest. They fell to the ground. Rutsu released the jutsu. She pulled them up, their ear to her mouth.
"You know, I've been working so hard... just for you... I've been working so hard with those jutsus, just to come home, show you and earn your love... i combined kekkai genkais to creat new jutsu, to create new weapons... now i killed you with my most powerful one.." She smiled a bit.
"oh... and by the way... in case you haven't noticed.... I didn't have any of Zangto-za's chakra around me. That's right... i killed you all by myself..." She whispered. Her mother and fathers eyes widened.
"You... you...."
"Rutsu... you...."
"Did it all with MY power..." She whispered to them just before they died. She dropped them to the ground. Rutsu stood up, her eyes emotionless and cold. She picked up her bag and left the house. Zangto-za's voice appeared.
*You know... sometimes you even scare the shit out of me....*
"I should.. I'm the one controling you..." She muttered.
*Hehehe... you let me out of my cage, and you still have your own mind, and you still control me.. hehe! HAHA!! I don't regret beind sealed in you anymore!! HAHA! I know you're strong!! HAHA!!*
Rutsu walked out of the village, to a new life.
END FLASHBACK


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome back, Clara. WTH happened to ya?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 1, 2008)

i was banned.  lol


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2008)

*I'm still on page 3 but it's very good. I'm sure it will be till now. Hope to catch up soon.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi morphia!!! you replied! ^^ well you gots a long way to go sweetheart. LONG WAY. and... be prepared for some things that happen later on...  hehehe....  gaara...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> Hi morphia!!! you replied! ^^ well you gots a long way to go sweetheart. LONG WAY. and... be prepared for some things that happen later on...  hehehe....  gaara...



*oh,I'll be reading. Such a shame I didn't start sooner...*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 2, 2008)

How'ed you get banned?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

i was talkin waayy too much.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah, im a talker online.


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 2, 2008)

Rutsu really is a monster...




Dun Kill Meh PLZ! 

lol, loved it.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 3, 2008)

i wonder if rutsu will kill.... squad 7? 0.0 that'll be cooll.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

Chapter what ever


*Spoiler*: __ 



The flesh of Zangto-za started to fall apart, decaying and rotting away, steam rose from it's body. Everybody backed away. The three spirits sank into the flesh, searching for their student.

INSIDE THE CAGE
Rutsu is sitting against the wall of the large room that has a giant, empty, dark cage within it. Her eyes are blank, her hair is hanging in front of her face. Her arms and legs are limp. Red chakra is swallowing her body up, pulsing around her. Zangto-za is sitting outside the cage, watching rutsu, his throat utters a deep growl.
"*It seems that me coming out and having fun doesn't cut it... your friends' blood is too tempting.. I'm too hungry... and you still fight against my will!!*" He bellowed. He grinned, his teeth shining and glistening with blood.
"*But to get some fun out of this.. I'm just going to control your body... I'll grant you the ultimate power of a jinnchuriki... the ultimate power of me... controling you from your brain... It will be troublesome... but if i don't do it... then you die, that means me as well...*" Zangto- za chuckled.
"*And to make it even better... your beloved senseis are here to take you out of this mess....*" Zangto- za began to fade away, his eyes the last thing to fade. Rutsu gasped, her eyes went wide.
OUTSIDE

The three spirits pulled out Rutsu's body. Sakura ran forward hurridly.
"Rutsu- san!" She yelled. Goku brushed her hair away.
"Well.. it seems that Rutsu is safe..." Taito said. Yuma nodded.
"But my job isn't done.. she's deeply wounded.." She said. Yuma knelt down by Rutsu and placed her hands on her stomach. A bright golden light engulfed Rutsu, and in a few short moments, it disappeared. yuma stood up.
"Rutsu.. wake up... Your friends are worried about you..." She said, as the three faded away. rutsu's hand twitched. She moaned in pain and sat up.
"Ow... my head..." She groaned. She looked up, then gasped.
"Yuma... Goku... Taito... you're... you're all..."
"We're here, we've saved you... and now we must leave..." Goku said, smiling kindly.
"You must live on, trust in your friends." Taito said, his eyes trustful.
"And now, a power within you will help everyone here.. accept it Rutsu, we've trained you to live peacefully and with great power and how to control that power... is all up to you..." Yuma whispered. Rutsu started to cry watching her senseis fade away once more.
"We all love you Rutsu...." They said with their last chance. Rutsu lowered her gaze. Sakura knelt down by her.
"rutsu, are you ok?" She asked. Rutsu nodded.
"Yeah... i'm fine.." Sakura sighed, relieved.
"thank god..." Rutsu looked straight up in the sky, her eyes shining with a bright red light.
"WHAT THE HELL?!" Sakura backed away.
"*I grant you the ultimate power of a jinnchuriki.. your strength is great... and I'm am quite.. HUNGRY!!!*" Zangto-za's voice roared. Rutsu's face turned pure white, red lines ran from her eyes down her cheeks and stopped at her jawline. Her skin went completly white, her hair black, her nails clawed and her eyes blank from any color. She stood up. Rutsu turned and faced the direction of the Kyuubi.
"_Oh... NINE TAILS!!!!_" She yelled. The kyuubi turned it's head, it's eyes widened. Rutsu sprang from the ground, making the ground rumble.
"_Tell me, I have a growling in my stomach, and your blood fits my taste!!_" She yelled. The kyuubi swipt it's tails at her, she raised her arms in front of her and let pure chakra cut through them. The kyuubi screamed in pain, blood splashed everywhere.
"_Kyuubi, I'm keeping a promise to my host, I won't kill you, or I'll kill Naruto Uzumachi, so I'll just hurt you until you give up and go away to hell!!_" Zanto- za roared. Rutsu landed on Kyuubi's neck, she wove hand signs. She placed her hand on it's neck and yelled.
"_AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_" A huge amount of chakra swirled around her, it suddenly compressed and pounded into the Kyuubi's skin. The nine tails went beserck, but the pain was so much, it fell on its knees. Rutsu sank into the kyuubi's flesh. The nine tails started desolving into it's own chakra, getting smaller and smaller by the second. A huge crator was created as it got smaller, soon, only a ball of condensed chakra was floating in the air. Two arms sprouted from it, Rutsu's head broke through the top. The chakra ball cracked slowly, then shattered apart into a million pieces. Naruto was twitching in pain, the red chakra slowly disappearing from his body. Rutsu put her hands on his stomach.
"Heal." She muttered. A gold light consumed Naruto's body, consuming him in the bright light. In a few short seconds, the light faded away, naruto was completely healed in a matter of seconds. Rutsu stood by naruto's body. Gonto blinked.
"Rutsu sama... is... so powerful... i never knew she could do anything like that!" He said. Rutsu collapsed next to naruto, she was panting for air.
"God dammit... I am sooo kicking his ass the next time he does that just for a damn meal..." She growled. Sakura ran to her side.
"Dammit Rutsu!! Stop doing that!!" She cried, tears pouring from her eyes. Rutsu laughed between pants.
"haa... haha... ha... yeah... that's great... hey sakura... can you.. do me a favor?"
"What's that?" She said, wipping her tears away.
"Can you kick Gonto's ass for me?" She said. Sakura laughed a little.
"Why's that?"
"Cause he sooo.... needs an ass whoppin, and i can't think of anyone better to do it than you..." She said. Rutsu stood up, cracking her back.
"OW!! GOD DAMMIT!! GOD DAMN FUCKING ASSHOLE!! OWWW!!!" She screamed. She rubbed her back.
"I don't give a shit if his chakra healed me!! I STILL FUCKIN HURT!!! OOWW!!" SHe yelled. The group appeared in front of Rutsu and Sakura.
"rutsu!! Thank god You're ok!!" Kakashi said. Gonto got to her side.
"Rutsu- sama, I am so thankful you are alright!!" He said. She swung her foot in between Gonto's legs. he fell to the ground, screaming in pain.
"THAT'S FOR ATTACKING WITH OUT MY PERMISSION!! THE REST OF THE TORTURE IS FROM SAKURA!! AND SHE GOT HER STRENGTH STRAIGHT FROM TSUNADE!!" She yelled in his ear. Gonto stared up at sakura, she chuckled and cracked her knuckles. He started crawling away. Sai laughed a little.
"That's actually pretty funny." He said. Kakashi knelt down next to Naruto.
"So, how's he?" He asked. Rutsu nodded.
"He's fine. ow... he just needs to sleep, he'll be up before you know it, ow. Nothin wrong with im. ow, WILL YOU STOP TRYING TO MASSAGE MY BACK!!!" Rutsu snapped at Yamato.
"but, you said your back hurt.."
"I DON'T NEED A GOD DAMN MASSAGE!! DON'T GIVE ME THAT LOOK!! I CAN KICK YOUR ASS!!" She screamed. Sakura fell to the ground laughing.
"go rutsu!!" she gasped out. Kakashi sighed.
"i can't believe after all of that, you still can act like that.." He said. Rutsu shrugged.
"I've done it a couple times before." Everyone stared at her.
"WHAT?!?" Rutsu put her hands up in defense.
"hey! It's called training!! and i was a little pissed." She said. Everyone fell to the ground.
"Oh of course you were pissed.." Sakura muttered. Rutsu rolled her eyes and bent down next to naruto.
"God this guy can't wake up.." She grabbed his shoulders and lifted him up.
"Hey... naruto?" She said. She sighed and shook him violently.
"WAKE UP YOU DUMBASS!! WAKE YOUR LAZY ASS UP!! YOU'RE LATE FOR A GOD DAMN MISSION!!" She screamed. Naruto slowly opened his eyes.
"Wha?"
"Oh good! you're awake!" She dropped him back on the ground.
"Ow!! god... ow..." Naruto groaned.
"Wha am I late for??" He asked sleepily. Kakashi sighed.
"noth-"
"You're late for you mission!!" Rutsu cut in.
"What mission?!" Naruto sprang up.
"The mission to escort a kage to her village!!" She yelled. Gonto rolled his eyes.
"Oh great..."
"WHAT??! WHERE?!" Rutsu slapped his head.
"Right here dumbass." She said. Naruto blinked.
"You mean... you're really a..?"
"Yeah. You overheard that remember???" She said. Naruto thought for a moment, then yelled.
"AHH!! YOU ARE A KAGE!!! AHHH!!! OH MY FUCKING GOD!! MY TEAM MATE IS A KAGE!!" He yelled. Sakura hit him.
"Shut up you idiot!!" She yelled.
"Alright.. let's go... and no more wars Rutsu, you've had enough." Kakashi said. She rolled her eyes.
"Shut up..."


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 3, 2008)

and the all-powerful Rutsu does it again *applauds*


shit, I completely forgot where Gaara is... where'd he go? is he still alive?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

he's a live bachi... he's in the sand village, doing his job as kazekage.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

jesus fuckin christ clara! WHERE THE HELL DO YOU GET YOUR IDEAS?!?! GOD DAMN!! I thought you didn't have THAT good of an imagination!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 4, 2008)

ZOMG HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET UNBANNED?!*glomps; yells in pain* DAMMIT, YOU STUPID SUNBURNT ARMS!!! Now I know how Oro-kun felt when his arms we-OW! DAMN IT ALL! and my shoulders and face are burn, too...and my back...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

.... clara.... shibo is glomping you.....  hug her... I dare you to...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 4, 2008)

DO NOT MAKE CONTACT WITH MEH!! I AM IN EXTREME PAIN AS IT IS

I also got stung three times by jellyfish yesterday...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

good god... shibo you need to learn...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 4, 2008)

i know how to deal with pain -_- i always do, but this is just too much...and thejellyfish were clear...how was I supposed to tell that they were there?


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> he's a live bachi... he's in the sand village, doing his job as kazekage.



ohhhh... sry, you've been gone so long I forgot where everyone was ^^;;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

wtf... shibo wtf happened to you again? god... no more beaches for you...

Chapter dammit


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi picked up naruto.
"Alright, let's go. It seems rutsu has... over done it again.."
"Oh shut up kakashi."
"You did destroy a village rutsu.." Yamato agreed. Rutsu glared at him, he shuddered. Sakura leaned over and whispered to Sai.
"That's the first time i've ever seen him shudder..." She whispered. sai nodded. Rutsu stretched her back.
"Ow!!! Dammit.. GONTO!!"
"Yes m'am?"
"Pound a rock in by back will ya?"
"But... wouldn't that hurt you?"
"No, just do it!!" She snapped.
"Someone's time of the month.." Sai muttered. Rutsu's foot swipt his crotch and her fist in his face, knocked him out.
"Oh great... thanks a lot rutsu.."
"SHUT UP!! HE'S FINE!! LOOK! HE'S GETTING UP!!" She yelled. Sai was clutching his mouth and holding his crotch. Gonto picked up a rock and tossed it in his hand.
"Is this big enough?"
"yeah yeah.. just hurry up!!" She said. Gonto gripped the rock tightly and slammed it into her back, there was a loud crack. Yamato and Sakura looked worried. Rutsu let out a loud sigh.
"OH THAT HIT THE SPOT!!" She yelled. Naruto chuckled.
"I'm surprised you could take that.."
"I'm tough naruto... real tough."
"Yeah i can tell..." Sai muttered. Rutsu glared at him, he quickly shut up.
"ALright!! NOW LET'S MOVE OUT!" She yelled. Gonto pulled out a whistle and blew it, a mass amount of ninja sprang out from everywhere and left the village, or, what was left of a village. Rutsu jumped up into the air behind kakashi.
"TO THE VILLAGE HIDDEN IN THE DEAD!!" she yelled. There was cheering heard all around them.
"I guess they're excited.." yamato said. Rutsu jumped a tree, then snored loudly. Sakura looked back.
"RUTSU LOOK OUT FOR THE TR-!" BAM! Rutsu smacked right into a tree. Everyone stopped.
"Rutsu- sama!!" Gonto pulled her off the tree.
"SNORE..... SNORE..." Rutsu was asleep.
"She is just really odd..." Yamato said. Everyone broke out laughing. Rutsu muttered something.
"Shu da..." She said. Gonto picked her up in his arms and jumped through the trees. The group slowly followed.

"RUTSU-SAMA IS BACK!" THe whole crowd cheered. Rutsu curled up in a ball in Gonto's arms, grunting and making an annoyed face. She peeked an eye opened and growled. Gonto knew what was coming.
"[size=+3]SHUT THE HELL UP!! I'M TRYIN TO SLEEP!!!![/size]" She screamed. The whole crowd grew silent. Gonto whispered.
"We'll continue this later..." He carried her up the steps of the kage mansion and to her personal room. He laid her on the bed.
"rutsu- sama... how long will you be?" A foot came into his face as an answer.
"About three hours.. ok." He said. He closed the door.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 5, 2008)

But me like the bay D: this year there were alotta jellyfish, so blame it on the jellyfish, not me D:

lol...Rutsu gets extremely grouchy when she's tired
Shibo: And WHO does that remind you of?
*sighs* you...
Shibo: Good...now I'm going o go take a little nap...
Or, just make out with the next guy you see -_-*
Shibo: I'm going to SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP...
You're lucky Oro-kun hasn't found out, then... 
Shibo: What?
...
Shibo: OH GOD, YOU THINK DIRTY! *gasp*


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 5, 2008)

lol, awesome ^^

honestly, mah fave character is Goton   he is win.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

How is he your favorite character?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

chapter... *yawn*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu's kage mansion was something to behold. Her room was at the top of the seven floor building, along with her personal office and rooms. One the first floor was the elders chambers and meeting rooms, the second floor held secret librarys of jutsu and history, the third floor had the anbu headquarters, the forth floor was half of the air mail and reports center from hawks, the fifth floor contained the integregation rooms, and the sixth floor was all for training. Naruto was in the hospital, which had excellent medics and doctors. They were almost as good as konoha. Sakura looked around and stared at an older doctor.
"Oh my god... doctor... doctor Fijuin!!!!! OH MYGOD!!! IT'S HIM!!!" she screamed. the older man turned around and smiled at sakura.
"Oh, yes hello there." Sakura ran up to him.
"It is such an honor to meet you sir!!! I'm Sakura Haruno, a medic ninja in training under Lady Tsunade." She said. Fijuin nodded and chuckled.
"Tsunade eh? Hehe... i guess you went through the dodge everything thrown at you drill huh?"
"Uh.. yeah.." Sakura remembered the pain from that drill.
"hhehe! I taught her that!"
"You did?!"
"Of course! The most effectant way to train a medic nins agility and speed. Quite usful from my reasearch." He said. Sakura made a small scream.
"I was taught a lesson made by Fijuin!!" She gleed.
"OI!! FIJUIN!! Where the hell's naruto?? He ok now?" Rutsu's voice boomed.
"Ah! yes of course m'lady, but I'm worried about you, you're complaining of back pain, I can do something to help."
"Nah, i'm good... oh... you've met sakura i see..."
"Yes, she's under tsunade! A former part time student of mine." He said. Rutsu laughed.
"Man i feel sorry for you!! She won't leave your side now!!" Sakura grabbed her shoulder and whispered.
"how did you get him to leave the stone village?! How did you get him here?!"
"Well sakura." She pushed her back a bit.
"He got caught up in the wars the stone village kept fighting for no reason, so, he left illegally and now he's a missing nin. Oh, and he started the whole 'brute strength' thing." SHe said, grinning evily. Sakura's eyes lite up instantly, she sipped back to Fijuin's side.
"You started the brute strength thing!!" She said excitedly.
"Uh, yes i did.."
"Come guys lets go!" Rutsu grabbed sakura and pulled her out.

"Rutsu sama... the entire village is here for you.." An anbu said. Rutsu yawned. She was sitting on her desk.
"eh.... ok.. tell the crowd that... rutsu is comin." She said. He nodded and disappeared.
"Rutsu, how can you run an entire country and not be here at the same time?!" Kakashi asked.
"Oh it's easy, my little weekend nights, i come over here and do all the paperwork, oh... i do make clones. It helps.. a lot.." She muttered.
"So, what's this place for anyway..?" Yamato asked.
"it's a 'refugee' village for missing nin, ninja who left because they're sick of their village and those who were abandoned, those lookin for a home.. and yada yada yada.. I gots to go now." She said. Rutsu walked out onto her balcony. The crowd's noise increased 100 fold.
"Alright.. Alright!" She yelled. Nothing happened. She cleared her throat.
"[size=+2]ALRIGHT!! PIPE DOWN!![/size]" She screamed, the crowd quieted down.
"ALRIGHT!! Now I know you're all worried over me, but you don't need to be cause I'm here aren't I? You have all kept the village well intact and in place, I am proud of all of you for that. What I'm disappointed about is how you let Gonto suddenly go all dictator on you and attack a big village without my permission." The crowd laughed. She grinned.
"Remember... Gonto is someone who can take a punch!" SHe yelled, throwing up her fist. The crowd joined in and cheered.
"Poor gonto.." Sai muttered.
"NOW!! YOU MUST THANK MY COMRADES THAT I'VE BLENDED WITH ALL THESE YEARS!! THE LEAF NINJA!! SAKURA HARUNO!! MEDIC NIN!! KAKASHI HATAKE!! COPY NINJA!! and perv." Everyone laughed.
"YAMATO!!! FOLLOWER OF THE PERV KAKASHI!! SAI!! THE EMOTIONLESS BASTARD, but he's kind too." Everyone laughed again.
"AND NARUTO UZUMACHI!! THE NINE TAILS JINNCHURIKI WHO HELPED ME OVERCOME THE RAIN VILLAGE!!" Everyone yelled and cheered when she introduced Naruto. The crowd bowed to him.
"Ok Ok!! GET UP!! I TOLD YOU NO BOWING! Only kind words!!" She laughed. Naruto waved. Everyone cheered.
"I like it here!" Naruto exclaimed. Rutsu laughed harder.
"Nice one, but no." She slapped his back, he grimaced.
"OW!!" He yelled. Rutsu pushed everyone back inside.
"Ok, one week rest here, then you're going back to the leaf village. ALL of you." She muttered.
"Only one week!?" Sakura moaned.
"Rutsu, that's too short.. we need at least three weeks." kakashi said. Rutsu laughed.
"Morons! You're not traveling there! We're teleporting you there!"
"What?"
"Its a good system i made. Just rest up and you'll go, ok?"


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 6, 2008)

noooooo!!! dun hurt Gonto 

lovin teh chapter   and ya, I like Gonto cause the poor guy has to take crap from Rutsu   and cause I just like him


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 7, 2008)

Naruto is only a gennin,, and Rutsu is a kage
Naruto: YOU'RE NOT EVEN A NI-*gets kicked in balls*
You were saying? *0*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, go shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2008)

Shibo: I'm Hikarikage! 
And, I'm the freak at my school ;D
Naruto: Owch...I hurt...
Shibo:And, I am my conaico's neifa!
Huh?
Shibo: Uncle's niece...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

mk, ima... ima gonna.... chappy..

chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



ONE WEEK LATER
"I don't want to go Rutsu!! IT'S TOO NICE HERE!!" naruto whined. Rutsu was wearing a black silk gown with sharp shoulders that stuck out from her shoulders a few inches. She gave him a plain look.
"Naruto... you can visit in the summers.. any other time without at least Tsunade's permission, and I'm kickin your ass. I'm not givin you that much leway cause you're my old comrade." She said. Naruto whined again.
"Aww!! Just summers!? can't even stop by after a mission??" he said. rutsu grunted.
"Fine.. but only when you have supper long missions.. longer than A WEEK!! THAT'S IT!!" She yelled. SAkura giggled.
"Alright.. I'll agree to that.." Naruto muttered. Rutsu kicked his shin.
"DAMN RIGHT YOU BETTER AGREE!!!" She screamed. Yami came up behind her.
"The preperations are ready m'lady." She said. Rutsu nodded.
"M'k. KAKASHI!! DAMMIT!! Where is that pervert?!" She yelled, looking around.
"Hey! i'm not a perv!!" He said from atop a pole.
"God dammit kakashi- sensei! you're late again!!" Naruto snapped.
"And don't say anything about 'i got lost on the path of life' cause that's a load of bull!!" Sakura yelled. Sai looked up at kakashi.
"kakashi is in trouble.." He muttered. Kakashi jumped down.
"Hey hey hey! I really did get lost! I had to use pakkun just to locate the general area of Naruto's scent!" He said. Yamato appeared out of the ground.
"Wow! This city is something to behold! Got to held up and lost track of time! It's a really beautiful city Rutsu!" He said, rubbing the back of his head.
"Wow... two jonin getting lost in my little village and a genin who's a knuckle head actually got here early.. you two are so dumb.." Rutsu said. Yami held out a scroll.
"Alright you idiots! Come here!" She waved at them.
"This is your last few seconds here, so say goodbyes, bit your thumb put it on the scroll, and you're in the leaf village." She said. Sakura and naruto looked at kakashi, yamato and sai. They nodded. They circled rutsu.
"What're you doing?" She said. They closed in.
"GROUP HUG!!" Sakura cheered. Rutsu went nuts.
"AHH!! NO NO NO!! GOD DAMMIT!! LET ME GO!! AHH!! DAMMIT!!" everyone laughed. Rutsu grinned and looked at everyones face, she remembered when they were little kids as well.
"Hehe, Rutsu still hates hugs!! Hahah!" Naruto laughed. the number one hyperactive knuckle headed ninje, now the number one hyperactive perverted nuckleheaded ninja.
"It's so fun to see her fight us!!" Sakura giggled. The number one tempermental kunochi, now the number one tempermental medic nin.
"Somehow, her anger is so funny!" Sai chuckled. The emotionless bastard, even now, still the emotionless bastard. Rutsu laughed along. They broke apart.
"Well, bye rutsu." Sakura said.
"We hope to meet you again as comrades." Sai put in. Kakashi waved.
"I hope the next time we meet, you'll be really friendly!" He chuckled. Yamato laughed.
"Maybe I won't have to separate you from a fight again!" He said. Naruto stepped up.
"Now i have two friends who have made Kage before me." He said. Rutsu laughed.
"Boy, I was kage before you were born!" She teased. Naruto chuckled. They looked into each others eyes.
"Thanks naruto, you always stuck out for me." She said.
"You always kept me in high spirits!" he said. They shook hands. naruto turned to join the others.
"Oh, and if you ever find sasuke, give him a good kick in the balls from me, well.. if he has any left!" She called. Naruto laughed.
"yeah! I'll be sure to do that!" He grinned. They bit their thumbs and one by one, the poofed away to the leaf village. Rutsu stood across from Yami who was holding the scroll. She yawned.
"OH THANK GOD THEY'RE GONE!!" she yelled. She stretched.
"Where's my luggage!?" She snapped. Gonto put a suitcase next to Rutsu.
"Thank you!" She picked it up and bit her thumb.
"I'MA COMIN GAARA!!!" She screamed. She wiped her blood on the scroll.

Gaara was sitting in his office, doing paperwork. It was almost midnight.
"I miss Rutsu so much.. where is she?" He muttered.
"Gaaaaaaaaarrraaaaaa...." A smooth voice cooed. Gaara looked up.
"Rutsu!" He said. She was leaning against the doorway with a thin silk black gown on. she stode over to his desk, she grinned and swiped all the paperwork to the floor. Gaara kissed her cheek.
"I'm so glad you're home!" He murmured. She crawled on his desk.
"hehe.. me toooo!!" She leapt onto him, making him crash to the floor.

Temari yawned and rubbed her eyes.
"Uh.. guess Gaara wanted some circulation of air in his office..." She had a file in her hand.
"Hey bro, you got more pap- OH MY GOD!!" temari screamed, dropping the file, she covered her eyes.
"HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! CLOSE THE GOD DAMN DOOR NEXT TIME!! OH MY GOD!!!" She screamed.
"Sorry Temari! Could you get that for us?" Rutsu asked, on top of Gaara. Gaara's hand weakly waved.
"please sis? I can't... right now.." He weakly said. Temari ran out of the room and slammed the door shut.
"Oh my god!!" She held her mouth.
"I'm gonna be sick!!" She ran to a window and puked. Konkuro walked past her.
"Oh.. I forgot to tell ya Rutsu's back." He laughed. Baki strode past them, he shook his head.
"God.. my students have turned into a whole new set of monsters.." He muttered.

TWELVE YEARS LATER...
"Mommy!! I want to go on the top of the academy and jump again!!" A little boy whined. And older, more mature looking rutsu walked up behind him, she wore her hair back in a loose pony tail, letting her hair flow a bit.
"No... not until you eat YOUR DAMN STRAWBERRIES!!" She held out a small bowl full of the red fruit. A little girl ran up beind the boy.
"Ha!! You have to eat fruit!!!" SHe teased.
"Shut up Yomita!!" The boy spat. Yomita danced around him.
"Nah nah nahhh!!" She stuck her tounge out. She had dark red hair and green eyes. Her brother had bright red hair and brown eyes. Gaara, who was older, walked up behind his wife.
"Yomito, stop teasing your brother. Tenzai, eat your fruit, you have to at least eat that each day." He said. Tenzai moaned.
"But I don wanna!!" He whined. Rutsu looked at Gaara.
"Oh fine..." He muttered, smiling a bit. She grinned evily.
"Then.. if you don't... THE MOMMY MONSTER WILL EAT YOU UP!! MUAHAHAH!!!"
"AHHHHHHH!!! NO!! NO NO NO!!!!! I'LL EAT THEM! I'LL EAT THEM!" Tenzai yelled. he grabbed the bowl and gulp them down. Yomita giggled.
"Brother is weak!!" she teased.
"Yomita, just because it's your tenth birthday doesn't mean I'm going to be nice to you." Rutsu said. Gaara laughed.
"You're not nice to me on my birthday at all!" He said. Rutsu giggled and hugged him.
"Yeah yeah.. hey, TENZAI!! GET OFF THE ROOF!!!" She yelled. Tenzai jumped up and down.
"Just one more time??" He pleaded. Rutsu and Gaara sighed.
"Alright!!" Gaara yelled. Tenzai jumped around and clapped.
"Gez.. for a twelve year old.. he's way... too dare devilish.."
"You raised him like that.." Gaara muttered. Tenzai jumped off the roof and threw out some wires the caught a different building.
"I'M A SPIDER!!" He screamed in joy. He swung up in the air and landed on the ground.
"Hahah!! That's fun!!!"
"So Gaara, how's mr. Uzumachi of the leaf? That kage doin ok?"
"yeah, Sakura's finally pregnant. About five months from the looks of it." He said. Rutsu giggled.
"Well, they're catching up." She hugged him. They watched the sun set in the far east.
THE END




yes i know... corny... but.. KISS MY ASS!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

Permanent ending?!  but me luv story...wahhhhhh...*crys in corner of living room*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 11, 2008)

There there Shibo. Itll be alright.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

But..but...I feellz lonely...
Shibo: Grow a freakin' spine...*having time of the month*
o^o Sucks to be you, no?
Shibo: Shut the hell up...
No...
Shibo: Conaico might start figuring out that it is...yeah...so shut the hell up...
Why is it bad that he would know?
Shibo: ...
Cramps?
Shibo: Hell yeah... me go take nap, now...
'Kay...bye...NOW I'M TOO LONELY FOR WORDS!!!T^T


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

good god it's not the frickin end of the world!! Jesus christ!
I just ended it cause it seemed to be gettin to long and a little too... active on rutsu...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you going to continue with your other ff?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

other?
oh!! You mean that one with the lady and the.. guy... with da... cello?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

With Gaara and Itachi...


----------



## Bachi-san (Aug 14, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh...    ima sad now... tis over an that sucks... 

lol, good ending tho... NaruSaku... lol   an Gaara and Rutsu had kids... awwww...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

@shibo: Gaara and itachi? Wasn't that one like, OVER. -.-

@bachi: just making fun of naruto's... weak balls... he has none.


----------

